# How to Start a Heat Transfer Business in the Philippines



## dmt387

What do I need to be able to start a Heat Transfer business here in the Philippines?

Basically I want to know what are the things I would mostly need (specifically) to operate and WHERE to get them coz I have no clue 

Thanks, and hope to hear from you guys soon!


----------



## Rodney

Have you read here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/philippines/

Here's a good overall supply list (your needs may vary): http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t10860.html


----------



## MYDAMIT

Welcome t- t-shirt forum,
There a lots of kabayan here in forum that sell materials and supplies for your t-shirt business.


----------



## kulturati

Hi!

I know this might be a late reply for the original poster, but here's a general rundown of things to consider when starting a tee shirt heat transfer in the Philippines. 

*Machines.* Currently in the market (I'm actually selling a package  ) are China made. Don't be put off by that. I have been selling them for almost two years already and so far, no mishaps yet.  If you're going for branded, only one I know is Extremepress from Graficad, which is also China with a name on it. I am no authority on US Made Machines, VCTrading in Cubao has one. You can visit his shop and look around (plus other wonderful and interesting things there). He's a regular in the forum. PM him if you have questions. 

*Paper. *My husband always says, "You've got to know your machine". I say, You've got to know your paper. Finding the best (and again, mostly I'm referring to China papers, ok?) , is like sifting thru a sackful of sand. Buy samples (please don't ask it for free, sellers need to live too. ) and properly label every test. When you find the one, you've got 50% of the challenge solved. 

*Printer. *You've got the goods, now you can print your design. Two years ago, I have searched high and low for a C86 which is the recommended printer from US T-shirt Heat Pressers. Well, conclusion is, no C86 here. I'm using C90 with CISS with pigment (something like Durabrite) ink. So far, so good. Can withstand up to 30 washes. Handwashed.  Dye has better color but can only last about 15 washes. 

*T-shirt.* You can choose the custom made route or start out with Blanks from Divisoria. Scour Juan Luna St. for your shirts. Look out for Whistler, Softex, Lifeline, Novo, Blue Corner. 
*
Graphics Manipulation Software.* Well of course you can just grab from the net or insert your picture from your camera and you're set to go but if you're going for the professional touch, try to learn Adobe Photoshop or Corel. For tutorials, there are a lot of basic tutorials on the net. Just Google "tutorial photoshop". 

Hope that helps!

Goodluck!


----------



## bamzurc

wow very informative.... 

mam may i ask how much would each you've mention would cost? like the machine, printer, paper, ink?


----------



## kulturati

bamzurc said:


> wow very informative....
> 
> mam may i ask how much would each you've mention would cost? like the machine, printer, paper, ink?


well, i sell the whole starter package for 22700.  

heres the breakdown: 

heat press with free 20 ea dark and light transfer: 18000
c90 printer with ciss 100 ml pigment each color: 4700.

in the interest of not using the forum for blatant advertisement, i suggest check with other sellers too.


----------



## jowney

^regarding the paper, i read somewhere that there are different types of papers din, may something like "felt" or "glossy" when placed against the shirt. what are the types of paper do you sell?


----------



## kulturati

yes there are different types of paper in the market. 

light transfer- for use on light colored shirts (creams, yellows, apple green, white) . the white background melts on your shirt giving you a plasticized effect. 

dark transfer - for use on dark colored shirts (red, blue, black). The white background remains white. this is why my husband prefers to use dark transfer even on light shirts. so that theres an even color on prints. 

light transfer, of course is cheaper than dark transfer. 

for the light and dark transfers, there are variations like those you mentioned. theres super stretch transfer paper - which you can use on stretchable shirts. merong matte, glossy, rubberized. 

theres also the felt transfer type - mostly solid colors (no printing needed). you have to have a cutter for weeding for the felt transfer type because it is a bit hard to manually cut. 

with us Filipinos though, pwedeng pa ring idaan sa sipag at tyaga.  

ps: please pm na lang po if you have questions directly referring to my goods in order to keep the forum advert free.


----------



## jowney

^hi april. what is the recommended cutter for heat press transfer paper?


i got this starter package from one site, and i just noticed there were add-ons to this (compared with what i saw in other packages). please let me know if the add ons are necessary in the package: 
- 1 unit Heatpress (38cm x 38cm)
- 1 pc Teflon Sheet (50cm x 40cm)
- 1 unit Epson C90 Desktop Printer
- 2 Sets Epson C90 Compatible refillable Cartridge
- 1 Set 10ml Syringe with Needle for Refill (4pcs)
- 1 Set (SMART INK) Pigment Based Dye Ink Refill CMYK (100ml)
- 5 pcs. White Cotton T-shirt (large)
- 5 pcs. Black Cotton T-shirt (large)
- 10 pcs. Transfer Paper for dark colored fabrics
- 10 pcs. Transfer Paper for light colored fabrics


thanks.


----------



## kulturati

i have a large china cutter which i bought specifically for transfer papers, cheaper. unfortunately, i might have missed the translation that it doesn't cut transfer papers, only stickers.  

so i could advice robo cutter if your buying small. somewhere around 30 to 40k, i think. 

for the package you posted, looks like it's not using ciss. Just refillable cartridge. thats why they have syringe and extra ink. 

teflon is included in my heatpress by default. for shirts, i used to have that in my package but removed it since most customers prefer to buy their own shirts anyway. sometimes i throw in a sample shirt or two, just so customers can practice on it. i always say, practice makes perfect!


----------



## lokster

anyone has details on VCTrading in Cubao and contact number? im interested in buying a heat press


----------



## kulturati

he is a member of the forums: 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/vctradingcubao.html

his website is :

 www.busyPrinting.com
COMPUTERIZED EMBROIDERY & DIGITAL PRINTING SOLUTIONS | VC Trading, 2nd Floor, Farmers Plaza, Araneta Center, Cubao, Quezon City, Philippines; visit our main site, www.busyPrinting.com


----------



## lokster

thanks another question

what are the available brands of transfer paper available and what is the absolute best and cheapest? for light and dark? is there a paper that can do both?


----------



## jowney

kulturati said:


> i have a large china cutter which i bought specifically for transfer papers, cheaper. unfortunately, i might have missed the translation that it doesn't cut transfer papers, only stickers.
> 
> so i could advice robo cutter if your buying small. somewhere around 30 to 40k, i think.
> 
> for the package you posted, looks like it's not using ciss. Just refillable cartridge. thats why they have syringe and extra ink.
> 
> teflon is included in my heatpress by default. for shirts, i used to have that in my package but removed it since most customers prefer to buy their own shirts anyway. sometimes i throw in a sample shirt or two, just so customers can practice on it. i always say, practice makes perfect!


so in this case, it will cost more to buy ink and replace it every now and then or it's cheaper? i've seen more suppliers opting for CISS, and i wonder why?


----------



## jowney

i have another question. in the case of thetshirtproject (spoofs, ltd), are the designs on the shirts screenprinted or a product of heat press using fine type of transfer paper?


----------



## kulturati

jowney said:


> so in this case, it will cost more to buy ink and replace it every now and then or it's cheaper? i've seen more suppliers opting for CISS, and i wonder why?


with the price of refillable cartridges and refill ink levelling up, it is not really a question of which one is cheaper but which is more convenient. a cartridge contains about 15 ml and you would have to reset it once it is detected that there is no more ink as opposed to CISS which is auto reset and contains more ink. if you're printing loads, it is better to have ciss.


----------



## kulturati

jowney said:


> i have another question. in the case of thetshirtproject (spoofs, ltd), are the designs on the shirts screenprinted or a product of heat press using fine type of transfer paper?



i cant really say since i am not familiar with them, but here's how you can identify heat transfers, they are usually square or rectangle, with backgrounds. they have a certain feel of paper and rubber combined, plus there are lots of colors. screenprinted is usually limited to up to 4 colors. 

(now that you mention it, i think i remember a stall in megamall with a banner of thetshirtproject and they have a heatpress prominently displayed, so, maybe they have some printed on heat press.


----------



## vctradingcubao

jowney said:


> i have another question. in the case of thetshirtproject (spoofs, ltd), are the designs on the shirts screenprinted or a product of heat press using fine type of transfer paper?


I'm almost sure that most of what they're selling are screen printed. It's still the choice for commercial applications, and they print in volumes for retail selling at their various outlets. I in fact like their designs, and their business and marketing strategies. As for the heat press in some of their outlets, they use it for 1 pc orders. They have these single letters in various colors, fonts and sizes that a customer choose from to "build a slogan shirt". They charge per letter on these shirts.


----------



## jowney

kulturati said:


> with the price of refillable cartridges and refill ink levelling up, it is not really a question of which one is cheaper but which is more convenient. a cartridge contains about 15 ml and you would have to reset it once it is detected that there is no more ink as opposed to CISS which is auto reset and contains more ink. if you're printing loads, it is better to have ciss.


thanks for giving me a clear picture of what ink to use. i think CISS is a better choice.


----------



## jowney

vctradingcubao said:


> I'm almost sure that most of what they're selling are screen printed. It's still the choice for commercial applications, and they print in volumes for retail selling at their various outlets. I in fact like their designs, and their business and marketing strategies. As for the heat press in some of their outlets, they use it for 1 pc orders. They have these single letters in various colors, fonts and sizes that a customer choose from to "build a slogan shirt". They charge per letter on these shirts.


i totally agree with you. their designs are really creative. i haven't bought from them though, they don't have my choice of design for my size (i'm quite small). 

i actually asked about it because i know they also provide statement tees. im curious if statement tees look good using heat press. or is there a transfer paper designed to really look like screen printed?


----------



## vctradingcubao

jowney said:


> i totally agree with you. their designs are really creative. i haven't bought from them though, they don't have my choice of design for my size (i'm quite small).
> 
> i actually asked about it because i know they also provide statement tees. im curious if statement tees look good using heat press. or is there a transfer paper designed to really look like screen printed?


What's a statement tee?


----------



## MYDAMIT

vctradingcubao said:


> What's a statement tee?


Maybe statement tee is a design that has only text or message. You can used vinly or foil for that kind of design. i think i my brother has sample of plastisol design i buy that from Proworld.


----------



## vctradingcubao

Aha, the slogan shirts = statement tees, thanks for clarifying, and yes, Flex Transfers "cad cut" using a cutter/plotter would be very ideal for colored/dark tees. For white/light tees, laser transfers would suffice.


----------



## prompt

I have a question regarding the quality and durability of heatpres-made shirts.. Are they durable on multiple washings? Are the colors still bright?

I have tried those things you buy in computer shops, EPSON transfer papers, which you print on and iron on the shirt, They crack on the 2nd and 3rd washing..


----------



## MYDAMIT

prompt said:


> I have a question regarding the quality and durability of heatpres-made shirts.. Are they durable on multiple washings? Are the colors still bright?
> 
> I have tried those things you buy in computer shops, EPSON transfer papers, which you print on and iron on the shirt, They crack on the 2nd and 3rd washing..


i think it depends on paper and ink you using and better use heat press than iron. Using iron you cannot get the exact pressure and exact heat that need by transfer paper. I remeber when i start this business i used iron then change to wood heat press made in grill platen( i made that). Now i use heat press made in china.


----------



## vctradingcubao

ROQ is right. Heat press, paper and ink/toner are the 3 most important factors in getting a good quality print in a shirt transfer. But then, transfers in general are "inferior" in terms of durability when compared to screen printing (Of course, some exceptional cases apply).


----------



## kulturati

yep! ditto on that.

our wash test stand up to around 25 washes, so more or less acceptable by industry standards.  heat pressing is the best for small orders unlike screen printing.


----------



## prompt

I see... but will it last long enough that the buyer won't feel that he'd been ripped off? hehehe.. That's what I'm afraid of..

I have this project I want to do that only requires 10 shirts at a time and I'm afraid going screenprinting would be costly since my orders are just few..


----------



## jowney

MYDAMIT said:


> Maybe statement tee is a design that has only text or message. You can used vinly or foil for that kind of design. i think i my brother has sample of plastisol design i buy that from Proworld.


hi. yes i think foil will do for statement shirts. i believe i can buy transfer papers from china for foil and felt like paper. or are these available in the Philippines? 

by the way, what is the estimated life of heat press, if used every day? what is the estimated number of transfer papers can 100ml ink can be consumed?


----------



## jowney

prompt said:


> I see... but will it last long enough that the buyer won't feel that he'd been ripped off? hehehe.. That's what I'm afraid of..
> 
> I have this project I want to do that only requires 10 shirts at a time and I'm afraid going screenprinting would be costly since my orders are just few..


i think just like what kulturati said, screen printing is ideal for bulk orders. and it's very costly to use screen printer if you're just starting up with your biz. i believe heat press produce good quality. just give your clients instructions on how to wash and iron the shirts properly.


----------



## prompt

thanks jowney!

what are the recommended washings for heat-pressed shirts anyway? care to share your experience in washing heatpressed made shirts? 

Sorry for the newbie questions..I'm just asking because I'm thinking of investing on a heatpress soon.


----------



## jowney

^im a newbie myself. im sorry. i have yet to buy the whole package for a start up biz. i plan to launch mine in March or April. i hope i can share my experience once i've completed my research. 

you can contact: _kulturat_i, _vctrading_, _teestudio_ for the materials and equipments.


----------



## weARTshirt

i think i already have all those stuff needed to start this biz but i lack strategy on how to buy the shirts every now and then to cater to individual orders. haha
for the shirts, i will start with round neck shirts (M/F sizes), multicolored. i bought my equipment and other materials from China. it wasn't a very smooth transaction but finally got all that i need (except for the shirts -- will buy in divisoria). if your biz will be more on printing (than supplying of equipment and other stuff), i suggest you deal with Philippine suppliers than abroad.

what is the most difficult part (that you went through) in this biz when setting up?


----------



## MYDAMIT

prompt said:


> thanks jowney!
> 
> what are the recommended washings for heat-pressed shirts anyway? care to share your experience in washing heatpressed made shirts?
> 
> Sorry for the newbie questions..I'm just asking because I'm thinking of investing on a heatpress soon.


i have my shirt wash in washer and dryer and still in good shape. In the philippines they wash their clothes with cold water and thats nice with heat transfer. it's also depend from paper and ink( jetpro and transjet are very best for white shirt...just my opinion) and opaque paper is blue grid but still opaque paper is not last long compare to heat transfer for white.
if you want no fading and no cracking just used sublimation process (sublimation ink is cheaper in the philippines) but you need to used 100% polyster shirt


----------



## teardrop rock

Hi Pips, I'm starting my t-shirt business too. it's nice to know that there many pinoys here. 

I have a question: Do we have a Heat transfer vinyl supplier in the Phils.?

thanks


----------



## MYDAMIT

i'm planning to carry a heat transfer vinyl but i'm still searching if our kababayan can afford price of vinly (vinyl is more expensive that transfer paper).


----------



## vctradingcubao

Yep, at 700 pesos per meter, vinyl/flex is not really cheap.


----------



## teardrop rock

wow, thanks for the quickies! i thought it was a good replacement for transfers. i was plan to use it on making funny slogans, cutting with my planned gx 24 purchase.... back to drawing board hehe


----------



## teardrop rock

...or i'll try green film instead and use the gx for cutting the designs. much cheaper eh?


----------



## MYDAMIT

You can try foil (from china) combination of selfweeding paper...much cheaper.But foil has limited color.


----------



## mira848

hi!just registered bout an hour ago..forum is very informative, i must say.congratulations guys! going to manila tomorrow to buy heatpress equipment and consumables.Planning to start that line of business..guess i already have a burnout now. been looking at threads/forums to research about everything i need to know about heatpress..found myself staring at my pc screen now,need reboot i guess after all the infos i read, couldn't absorb it anymore..hope this will be a one stop shop info center for me..

hope somebody will be kind enough to tell me how to go about it. just about to start and my budget does not allow much room for top of the line equipments/materials..just stay at home wife by the way.. these are the questions that keep arising:

-prices vary on heatpress prices online..some are much cheaper than the others..is there anybody here who knows if there's a catch if i buy the cheapest one?

-practical brand of printer to buy..i only have epson C45 here..read that i need to have R230 or C90..if i do shirt and mugprinting,pvc id..which one should i buy?(and practical too for a newbie,lol)

-info about training for heatpress pls..

- may i have any idea where to buy consumables..not expensive but ok for a newbie like me..

-shirts..i got ideas already from this forum on where to buy and i appreciate it much..will check on the suggested places..but more tips will be greatly appreciated..

-PVC id business, interested on that too..
please tell me what to buy
and where to get good deals on the consumables..

- and the big question of it all..how's the ROI?ideas pls..


i apologize for the long list..but id rather post my questions in one shot than giving it on an installment basis..lol..

thanks so much..glad stumbled into this great site..really need tips/advise..

Good luck to everybody and hope to hear from you soon


----------



## MYDAMIT

mira848 said:


> -info about training for heatpress pls..


about information you can watch some video tutorial in youtube or visit this link we have some couple of video espicially lou's video.

CUSTOMIZEDMYSHIRT.COM


Welcome to t-shirt forums!


----------



## vctradingcubao

Hello Friends! Just to inform you that FujiXerox recently released a very good 4-in-1 laser printer in the market, the Docuprint C3290FS. I'm a big fan of laser transfers and in my opinion, this printer is a very good printer for a start-up business. I've recently tested this printer on some laser opaque transfers and on a thicker (non-oil) laser light transfers and it worked. Of course, the cheaper and thinner oil-based light transfers did'nt worked (as I expected) because that paper can only tolerate lower fuser temperature which can only be found on the bigger (more expensive) oil-based laser printers. What's so good about this printer is the price per copy. They have the lowest price CMYK toner that I've seen. Also and equally important is that it utilizes an "imaging unit" (or the drum as some calls it) which is integrated in the toner. This means that you get to use a brand new drum everytime you replace a toner. It can also do automatic double sided printing/copying, and being 4-in-1, means it can print, copy, scan and fax. imagine those business cards, brochures and invitations that you can finally offer your customers. If the wifey agrees, I plan on getting 1 as a backup to my Canon CLC 1110, which was down for almost 2 weeks waiting for a part to be replaced.


----------



## cezsoflyy

vctradingcubao said:


> Aha, the slogan shirts = statement tees, thanks for clarifying, and yes, Flex Transfers "cad cut" using a cutter/plotter would be very ideal for colored/dark tees. For white/light tees, laser transfers would suffice.


Where can we buy the cutter/plotter? And where are the foil available? Do you know how much it costs?


----------



## vctradingcubao

cezsoflyy said:


> Where can we buy the cutter/plotter? And where are the foil available? Do you know how much it costs?


TGraf sells the Roalnd brand, and Graficad sells the Jaguar brands of cutter/plotter. FLEX transfer materials costs 700 pesos per meter (50 cm width).


----------



## cezsoflyy

vctradingcubao said:


> TGraf sells the Roalnd brand, and Graficad sells the Jaguar brands of cutter/plotter. FLEX transfer materials costs 700 pesos per meter (50 cm width).



Oh i checked the Roland cutters theyre so expensive. Where can I get these Flex transfer materials? Do they have it in National Bookstore?


----------



## vctradingcubao

cezsoflyy said:


> Oh i checked the Roland cutters theyre so expensive. Where can I get these Flex transfer materials? Do they have it in National Bookstore?


They don't sell it in NB. You can call 912-8213.


----------



## jedoi

teardrop rock said:


> ...or i'll try green film instead and use the gx for cutting the designs. much cheaper eh?


Hi sir teardrop!  So what did you finally use? Did you still go for vinyl? Im planning on buying a cutter soon. I need some feedback on this.


----------



## MYDAMIT

how much is vinyl in philippines? Here in US there are cheap vinyl but not good ( some are thick and hard to cut and weed ) i used eco film from imprintables because its thin and easy to apply.


----------



## jedoi

I dont think there is a supplier for vinyl (for shirts) here in the Philippines. I might also be buying from online shops like imprintables in the long run. What cutter are you using sir?


----------



## vctradingcubao

Vinyl Flex Regular Color sells for 700Php, the metallic ones for 770Php per meter. The width is 50cm.


----------



## MYDAMIT

vctradingcubao said:


> Vinyl Flex Regular Color sells for 700Php, the metallic ones for 770Php per meter. The width is 50cm.


Where do you buy Vinyl Flex? I got Copam and now i'm changing my cutter to Craftrobo Pro 15" because it has optical eye. If you will buy a cutter and use in t-shirt business go for cutter with optical eye but if you want in signage biz you can just buy regular cutter.


----------



## jedoi

Yes Sir Byron where can we buy it here in the Philippines? And oh ROQ, im eyeing on the Roland Stika, what do you think of it? What is this optical eye for?


----------



## vctradingcubao

We import them. ROQ, if I may add to your cutter selection criteria; it's also good to have a 24inch cutter because most of the VINyl-Flex comes in 50 cm width.


----------



## MYDAMIT

I 24 for vinyl but i used the 15" for opaque paper and some 15" x 5yard roll by imprintables. If you gonna compare the 12" stika to 12" craftrobo i think stick is more durable but if you gonna compare 15" stika to 15" Craftrobo pro i think craftrobo pro is the winner. If you look the specification the craftrobo pro is almost the same specs with the graphtec 24". Optical eye is very useful on print and cut process. Example if you have picture and want to cut the edges so that you will not cut it by scissor a cutter with optical eye can do that. Watch some video in youtube about contour cutting.


----------



## jedoi

Sir Byron, what do you mean you import them? Do you sell vinyls?


----------



## vctradingcubao

jedoi said:


> Sir Byron, what do you mean you import them? Do you sell vinyls?


That's the problem, I can't mention it here 'coz self-promotion is not allowed.


----------



## jedoi

I see. Haha!! I sent you a pm sir.


----------



## Cezar

where to buy heat transfer paper in cebu?


----------



## Rye

Hi guys, this thread is really really informative... thanks to all of you here. I'm going to start my heat press biz next month, and i think i've already know the equipments i'll be needing, all that is left now is to know where to buy equipments here in the Philippines. I've seen VCtrading and might visit there next week. If there's anyone else here who has something to offer please do pm or email me... ^_^ Thanks so much!


----------



## rjessc

Cotton t-shirts are best used in heat transfers. We are selling custom-made cotton t-shirts (not available in Divisoria).

See our sulit ad (link below)

plain t-shirts for ladies (affordable), perfect white shirt, plain t-shirt, blank tees, silkscreen, t-shirt printing, t-shirt for women, heatpress, org shirt, tees, plain blouse, tunic, cotton shirts, girly tees, wholesale t-shirts, women's tees)


----------



## d3xt3r

Hi there, I'm also a newbie here and I'm planning to start a tshirt printing business. I would like to know what kind of printer is best for making heatpress designs.. Someone told me the Epson C88/90 is good. Another told me that Canon printers are more relialable than Epson.. A bit confused. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## MYDAMIT

i think any printer will do but usually printer with pigment ink is most t-shirt maker used.


----------



## jhito

good day sir/madam,i wanted to know how can i get those printing materials and machines here in cebu, or are there anyone who are willing to ship here in cebu, how much would it cost? thank you in advance


----------



## vctradingcubao

:


jhito said:


> good day sir/madam,i wanted to know how can i get those printing materials and machines here in cebu, or are there anyone who are willing to ship here in cebu, how much would it cost? thank you in advance


:welcome:
jhito!


----------



## rhyantiangco

I have been reading things here at the forum and was almost about to start a new thread but good thing a found this one. I'm from the Philippines too and I have been wanting to jump into this apparel decorators wagon.

I was almost about to buy equipments and start with inkjet heat transfer products until I stumbled upon this shirt store in one of the biggest malls here. What they have is a heat press machine and a lot of "heat transferable" designs. I touched their design and it felt like, it was embosed on the paper. I then touched the transfered design on a light yellow colored shirt. It felt rubbery. I thought then that it is because the transfer is still hot although I never got to touch the cooled output.

What I want to ask is if you guys know what this technology is? I did not got any picture of their store or their product but I can describe it clearly. What amazed me the most was that, their designs are printed on a rectangular paper but the trasnfered image was only the design itself with white border. The white border is not squarish or rectangular in shape, it follows the shape of the image and its thickness is around 1 cm. I looked at the release paper and all I can see is a yellowish outline of the image with its white border.

Do you think it is one of those self weeding paper? If it is, how come it transfered white color on the shirt?

I can tell you the name of the store but maybe on PM as not to violate any forum rules so that you can see it for yourself.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Welcome to t-shirt forum Rhyan, if they print the image maybe they using heat transfer paper but if you see that the image is already printout and just trasnfer to t-shirt it is a plastisol transfer. You can check proworld.com for plastisol transfer.


----------



## rhyantiangco

Thanks for the reply ROQ. I have also researched about plastisol a few days ago and I had a feeling that they were indeed using plastisol as all of their design are pre-printed and I noticed that almost all of their designs have an instruction. I mean, different design, different instruction. Also the print felt like it was screen printed using a hot paint. Hahaha. Thanks again!


----------



## MYDAMIT

Yap that plastisol transfer...you can buy plastisol transfer from proworld and some other vendor, just search plastisol transfer thread.


----------



## vctradingcubao

Hello Rhyan, and welcome to the forums! Yes, I would say "screen printed plastisol transfers" is the best guess for that. There's also a slim possibility that those are "solvent opaque materials", printed and cut on machines like the Versacamm or Mimaki. We're doing a couple of hundreds for a client's polo shirts and I was very pleased with the results. I think it's not a violation of forum rules if you post the name of the shop, . I remember that the Tshirt Project shops in MegaMall and Trinoma uses pre-cut flock transfers of individual letters for their customized tees. Maybe they have added this new method?


----------



## rhyantiangco

@ROQ,
I browsed through proworld earlier and they really have a lot of designs there. However, would ordering from proworld be advisable for a starter like me? I was also thinking that maybe, there are now companies here in the Philippines who can print custom plastisol transfers as I prefer to use my own designs for my shirts. By the way, I'm planning to visit your brother to see his products. I stay in Tondo and Caloocan is just 1 ride away from my place.

@Byron,
The store name is "Transfer It" and I saw their shop at the new SM Annex in North EDSA. Newbie question, what is "solvent opaque materials"?


----------



## MYDAMIT

i dont know if some screenprinter in the philippines do plastsol transfer, teestdio has some proworld plastisol transfer. they will open a new branch in makati next month and i think they gonna sell plastisol letter & number transfer.


----------



## vctradingcubao

"Solvent Opaque" transfer paper is a transfer paper that can be used for dark shirts, has a white rubber film base, is stretchy, and it's designed for use on wide format Print & Cut machines such as the Roland Versacamm and the new Mimaki CJV30 machines. More info here: [media]http://www.busyprinting.com/Heat%20Transfer%20Resources/Printing%20Instructions/images/Forever%20Solvent%20Dark%20111.pdf[/media]
and
[media]http://www.forever-ots.com/videos/en/forever_solvent_dark.wmv[/media].


----------



## imiajel

hi, im new here.

me and my cousins wants to start a small shirt printing business here in the philippines..

we don't know how and where to start..

can anyone give us some help.. thanks..

here are some of our questions

1. Cost of the best (interms of quality) heat press, shirts, and papers to use..
2. Is a cutter required?
3. Is any ciss installed printer, ok for printing the designs?
4. When printing NAMES on a dark transfer paper, do you need to cut it Letter by letter?

thank you...


----------



## vctradingcubao

Welcome to the forums IMIAJEL.



> 1. Cost of the best (interms of quality) heat press, shirts, and papers to use..


IMO, the best heat press are the US made ones. We have extensibly used A China Press and a GeoKnight, A Hix and a MightyPress and the China press certainly have some shortcomings. A basic 16x20 US made press could cost from 50 to 90K pesos. A 16x16 press is around the 15 to 25K price range.
As for shirts, the pricier white tees starts at 70 pesos and the pricier colored tees starts at 100 pesos.
I advise against using China made transfer papers (at the moment).



> 2. Is a cutter required?


If you want to offer Flex or Vinyl transfers, a cutter is required. But usually, you could start with a decent inkjet or laser printer.



> 3. Is any ciss installed printer, ok for printing the designs?


Yes, that can be used too, but it is advisable to use pigment inks, and to test the results you'll get from your inkjet transfer papers.



> 4. When printing NAMES on a dark transfer paper, do you need to cut it Letter by letter?


When using flex or vinyl transfers, you can cut letter by letter using a cutting plotter. That's because flex transfers have a "built-in" carrier sheet backing.
But when using an opaque transfer paper, it's better to just add a background and a border, "make it part of your design", then you can cut on the border. Off course, if it's just 1 or 2 letters, then you can cut and lay it down individually. 4 letter or more, and it becomes a pain to line it up.


----------



## rhyantiangco

vctradingcubao said:


> Yes, that can be used too, but it is advisable to use pigment inks, and to test the results you'll get from your inkjet transfer papers.


Hi Byron,

I thought that there is a special ink for heat transfer? I saw in site of ROQ's brother that there is a Heat Transfer Ink and it is expensive than the CISS that I knew.


----------



## vctradingcubao

rhyantiangco said:


> Hi Byron,
> 
> I thought that there is a special ink for heat transfer? I saw in site of ROQ's brother that there is a Heat Transfer Ink and it is expensive than the CISS that I knew.


Hi Rhyan,
Can't really say much about that 'coz I haven't tried it yet, but I know some customers who get good acceptable results using their regular inkjet pigment inks and even dye inks. I guess you just have to try and see what works best for you. I can only assume that the special heat transfer ink is marketed in the US, and that essentially, they are pigment inks as well, that when they tested them on their inkjet printers and inkjet transfer papers, they get brighter and more durable printouts. Thus, one can conclude that it's best for heat transfer usage. But well, these are just assumptions... I'm sure ROQ can add more later. .


----------



## vctradingcubao

Oh, and I'd like to add that pigment inks are generally a lot more expensive than dye inks usually used in CISS packages.


----------



## MYDAMIT

rhyantiangco said:


> Hi Byron,
> 
> I thought that there is a special ink for heat transfer? I saw in site of ROQ's brother that there is a Heat Transfer Ink and it is expensive than the CISS that I knew.


Heat transfer ink are came from US, The regular pigment ink specially the yellow and black changes color when heated that's why they produce the heat transfer ink. You can buy and see more information in coastal business they also sell this kind of ink.


----------



## rhyantiangco

Just came from the mall today. I grab myself of a sample of their shirt. The lady told me the design is imported from the US so my guess of plastisol might be correct.

The shirt is good and the hand is of good quality. The print looks good too and the lady told me that it can stand a lot of washing.

But they also do solvent transfers for custom prints.

They also have designs which are printed on a transparent paper.


----------



## MYDAMIT

rhyantiangco said:


> Just came from the mall today. I grab myself of a sample of their shirt. The lady told me the design is imported from the US so my guess of plastisol might be correct.
> 
> The shirt is good and the hand is of good quality. The print looks good too and the lady told me that it can stand a lot of washing.
> 
> But they also do solvent transfers for custom prints.
> 
> They also have designs which are printed on a transparent paper.


It looks like plastisol transfer,the transparent paper maybe a vinly transfer. thanks for sharing the picture


----------



## rockyershirt

kulturati said:


> well, i sell the whole starter package for 22700.
> 
> heres the breakdown:
> 
> heat press with free 20 ea dark and light transfer: 18000
> c90 printer with ciss 100 ml pigment each color: 4700.
> 
> in the interest of not using the forum for blatant advertisement, i suggest check with other sellers too.


 
Hi there,

I'm new to the forums and I'm really interested in putting up my own tee-shop. I noticed this was posted over a year ago. How much does your package cost today?


----------



## MYDAMIT

i think for heat press package it goes to 16T- 22T depend on heat press and printer


----------



## qytransfer

first, you need to heat transfer paper,if you want to mass production,maybe PET heat transfer paper is a nice choice.
second,you need a heat press machine,

you can visit www.qingyi.cn for more informaion,any questions leave a message to me.


----------



## rockyershirt

MYDAMIT said:


> i think for heat press package it goes to 16T- 22T depend on heat press and printer


Thanks ROQ. Can you give me some advice on what rands to look out for heat press machines and where to look for them here in the Philippines?


----------



## tootootclothing

rockyershirt said:


> Thanks ROQ. Can you give me some advice on what rands to look out for heat press machines and where to look for them here in the Philippines?


the heat presses i been seeing in the PH are mostly the blue china one 

ROQs bro has the black english version but are out of stock as i tried to order.

sooo your basically gonna have to choose with the blue china clam shell or the ironboard type from singer i think?

also most clam shell packages cost baseline from 13-18k from my canvasing past few weeks


----------



## vctradingcubao

I would advise for a size 16x20 press. Really much better to use than a 16x16 or smaller press. And you might need to press A3 size transfers in the future.


----------



## MYDAMIT

if you have money to invest a good press buy the mighty press but if not just go for "english verison press" made by china. about size 16x20 is better like byron said because on the next future maybe you need bigger design or some bigger stock transfer. but if you have limited budget 15x15 is fine.


----------



## MYDAMIT

tootootclothing said:


> the heat presses i been seeing in the PH are mostly the blue china one
> 
> ROQs bro has the black english version but are out of stock as i tried to order.
> 
> sooo your basically gonna have to choose with the blue china clam shell or the ironboard type from singer i think?
> 
> also most clam shell packages cost baseline from 13-18k from my canvasing past few weeks


About blue heat press thats the old version press the black is the english version (center tap pressure).


----------



## bamzurc

may i ask how much is that (black) english press and where is it available? im planning to get one but have no idea on how to use it and where to get the materials use ing heat pressing...


----------



## MYDAMIT

bamzurc said:


> may i ask how much is that (black) english press and where is it available? im planning to get one but have no idea on how to use it and where to get the materials use ing heat pressing...


 i think its 13- 15T...you can buy heat press anywhere in recto, divisoria and caloocan...Just choose good supplier.


----------



## bamzurc

thanks sir...

any specific brand with good quality and parts availability would you recommend?


----------



## MYDAMIT

US made i recommend mighty Press but if china they almost the same but i recommend the center tap press "english version press".


----------



## bamzurc

thanks again sir roq... ill put that on my list...


----------



## netsplit

can we use sublimation ink and self weeding paper to transfer design to a light t-shirt? will the color be as bright as plastisol?


----------



## MYDAMIT

Yes you can for light shirt but i not recommend selfweeding paper...its hard to get a good setting (time and pressure) to have a good print out. If you want to experiment then try it and if you have succesfull getting the setting right you will amaze with the result.


----------



## BroJames

MYDAMIT said:


> i think its 13- 15T...you can buy heat press anywhere in recto, divisoria and caloocan...Just choose good supplier.


any shortlist of heatpress brands and suppliers? Teestudio dooes not have the 16x20 heat press. 

Regarding printers. Can anybody share some views?

They say that the Epson T10 and T30 is not easily resetable and usually charge for resetting is P500? Roughly 1000 prints before resetting is needed?

Epson R230 is more user firendly but 6 ink is actually not as bright a 4 cartridge printers in certain type of prints (but it excles in photoprint on photopaper?).


----------



## MYDAMIT

Karamihan kasi sa pinas ang gamit ay 15x15 press kung may budget mas maganda bilhin yung mas malaki para sa future large design. Pwede ka special order sa teestudio kung gusto nyo ng US made special order lang kyo.


----------



## zedenaka

Hi guys! newbie po 

I'm planning to start my own heat transfer business. Did my research and may nakita akong heat press machine near our location specifically here in Cavite. I would like to ask you guys kung fair lang ba yung pricing nila. And is their machine good enough for starters.

The site is http://REDACTED

Kindly look at this link na lang: T- Shirt Heat Press

Maybe you could also tell me honestly kung ok ba yung mga consumables sa kanila. And yung other equipments sa kanila. Kasi I'm planning na kumuha din nung panggawa ng mga PVC IDs and button press.

Another thing is, may printer na ako dito, EPSON CX5500. Will this do? May CIS na rin ako pero not sure kung pigment ba ito o dye. Nabili ko yung CIS sa Multicolors/Inktank.

May PC na rin ako and layout artist din so no problem sa pagdedesign. Knowlegable naman ako sa PS at COREL.

Hope to hear from you soon and kindly give me suggestions on what more do I need and advices. TIA!


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sa tingin ko fair price naman yung package nila...sa machine naman halos same lang naman ang gumagwa niya galing lahat sa china. Pero kung ako pagpilipiin mo mas maganda bilhin yung center top or english version press marami narin nagbebenta niyan sa Pinas. 
Welcome to tshirt forum and goodluck sa iyong biz..keep reading in tshirt forum.


----------



## zedenaka

MYDAMIT said:


> Sa tingin ko fair price naman yung package nila...sa machine naman halos same lang naman ang gumagwa niya galing lahat sa china. Pero kung ako pagpilipiin mo mas maganda bilhin yung center top or english version press marami narin nagbebenta niyan sa Pinas.
> Welcome to tshirt forum and goodluck sa iyong biz..keep reading in tshirt forum.


Sir may alam ka ba kung san makakabili nung english version? And ano nga pala ang pagkakaiba ng english version?


----------



## MYDAMIT

Marami nag bebenta niyan isa na ang teestudio pero made in china din yan ang pagkakaiba lang ang pressure knob ay nasa gitna hnd doon sa likod.


----------



## BroJames

Sa teestudio P14,000 yata ang 15x15. As a potential buyr ano ba dapat namin icheck para sulit? I am assuming that price differences account for some features.


----------



## zedenaka

MYDAMIT said:


> Marami nag bebenta niyan isa na ang teestudio pero made in china din yan ang pagkakaiba lang ang pressure knob ay nasa gitna hnd doon sa likod.


I see. So it is priced higher compared to the blue version.

Sir how bout yung binebenta sa Graficad? Is that the english version? Or is it a different model? Do you have an idea kung magkano yung binebenta nila?


----------



## BroJames

Mas madali daw ipress ang english version hindi katulad doon sa isa (na nasa likod ang pressure knob) na mahirapan ang karamihan ng babae. Ewan ko lang kung masmahirap gawin, masmahal, masmakapal o masmadaming materyales ang ginamit sa english version pero masmahal siya ng about P1,000(more or less if China press).


----------



## zedenaka

BroJames said:


> Mas madali daw ipress ang english version hindi katulad doon sa isa (na nasa likod ang pressure knob) na mahirapan ang karamihan ng babae. Ewan ko lang kung masmahirap gawin, masmahal, masmakapal o masmadaming materyales ang ginamit sa english version pero masmahal siya ng about P1,000(more or less if China press).


Ahhh ok. Hindi naman pala ganun ka laki ang difference sa price. I'm eying dun sa Xtreme Press ng Graficad. Nag email na ako for quotation ng machines nila. Will be waiting for their reply. Sana hindi din ganun ka mahal. 

Thanks Angel!


----------



## BroJames

@zedenaka

Please update us one the quote and on your buying decision. I am also eyeing a heat press. Sana hindi ganun kamahal kasi tatak nila dollar sounding.


----------



## zedenaka

BroJames said:


> @zedenaka
> 
> Please update us one the quote and on your buying decision. I am also eyeing a heat press.


Don't worry kabayan! I'll be posting the prices here as soon as I get it.


----------



## MYDAMIT

BroJames said:


> Mas madali daw ipress ang english version hindi katulad doon sa isa (na nasa likod ang pressure knob) na mahirapan ang karamihan ng babae. Ewan ko lang kung masmahirap gawin, masmahal, masmakapal o masmadaming materyales ang ginamit sa english version pero masmahal siya ng about P1,000(more or less if China press).


 Yung english version sa gidna ang pressure knob bali ang nag aadjust ay yung platen sa itaas yung normal version yung sa likod ang knob ang platen sa ibaba ang nag aadjust para mag lapat sila. myroon sa Youtube yang video...


----------



## BroJames

MYDAMIT said:


> Yung english version sa gidna ang pressure knob bali ang nag aadjust ay yung platen sa itaas yung normal version yung sa likod ang knob ang platen sa ibaba ang nag aadjust para mag lapat sila. myroon sa Youtube yang video...


So hindi totoo na mas magaan siya ipress versuys yung nasa likod ang knob? If not what are the key advantages of the english version as well as main difference to account for a higher price tag?


----------



## zedenaka

ROQ,

Sir down ata website nyo. Gusto ko sana makita mga products nyo. Maybe you could email me your products and corresponding prices with pictures if you can. I'm planning to start a heat press business. 

[email protected]

TIA


----------



## MYDAMIT

BroJames said:


> So hindi totoo na mas magaan siya ipress versuys yung nasa likod ang knob? If not what are the key advantages of the english version as well as main difference to account for a higher price tag?


Yung english version pag nilapat mo yung platen yung upper platen (filament plate) ang nagbabalance ng pressure samantalang yung old version yung ibaba platen(base plate) and nag aadjsut ng balancing kung medyo masikip yung bolt mo hnd masyado lalapat yung dalawang platen at nag ko cause ng uneven pressure.


----------



## MYDAMIT

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IajggMbaaT4[/media]


----------



## zedenaka

ROQ,

Got your PM sir. Pero hindi ako maka reply through PM. Naka off ata PM nyo. 

Maybe you can PM me na lang their contact info like landline, cell no., YM (if any) and email add.

Another thing, hindi ko pa rin ma open yung website. Tried it on firefox at IE pero ayaw talaga.

TIA!


----------



## zedenaka

Guys question lang po.

Nagbabalak na din ako kumuha ng Cutter Plotter. What brand/size should I look for? Yung pwede sya para hindi na ako mag-gupit ng designs for transfers. Ok din ba kahit 2nd hand lang? Maybe you can direct me to sellers. 

TIA!


----------



## zedenaka

ROQ,

Hindi ko talaga mabuksan ang website.  Is it working sa inyo?

Any idea sir kung magkano ang mga cutter na binaggit nyo?

Sensya na dami tanong


----------



## zedenaka

ROQ,

Sir heat press po nabanggit nyo sa PM 

I was talking about sa cutters. Hehehe. May nakita na akong Roland Cutter Dealer. Sa may mandaluyong sila based. The name is American Technologies Inc. Nag check din ako sa site ng Roland. Mukhang ok yung STICKA Version nila. May 8,12,15 inch options. Which do you think ang magandang kunin. Yung 15 inch more or less nasa 100k na.  Mahal pala. Yung 12 inch around 40k and yung 8 inch eh around 25k. Pero optical eye na ata based sa website nila.

Do you think na dapat eh brand new ang kunin ko?

BTW sir, kung may YM kayo kindly add me up.

[email protected]


----------



## zedenaka

ROQ,

any idea kung magkano yung craftrobo na 15 inch? 

Sir maybe you could open your PM. Para hindi nakakahiya sa thread. Puro ako OT. 

TIA!


----------



## MYDAMIT

Ang pakaka alam ko nasa 75T pesos ang craftrobo pro 15"


----------



## zedenaka

MYDAMIT said:


> Ang pakaka alam ko nasa 75T pesos ang craftrobo pro 15"


Hmmmm. Mas mura pa rin compared sa Roland. Sige I'll think about it. Brand new ba ito sir? Baka may 2nd hand na good condition sila. 

Hindi lang kasi tees ang balak ko i-business. Naka line-up e Mug press, ID maker and yung button pin, vinyl stickers (cutout) since pwede naman sa cutter at kung ano-ano pa na pwede sa heat press machine.

Sir maitanong ko lang kung ayos ba yung mga 5 in 1 na heat press?


----------



## MYDAMIT

hnd pa ako naka gamit ng 5 in 1 press kaya hnd ko alam ang sagot dyan. Try mo e post dito sa forum ang question mo baka marami dyan ang naka gamit na niyan.


----------



## zedenaka

Copy sir ROQ.

Another one, ok ba yung REDSAIL na cutter plotter? Kasi 28k lang ang price nya. Sa nakita ko sa net TEESREPUBLIC ang nagbebenta.

Hindi ko lang masabi kung optical eye ba siya.


----------



## MYDAMIT

zedenaka said:


> Copy sir ROQ.
> 
> Another one, ok ba yung REDSAIL na cutter plotter? Kasi 28k lang ang price nya. Sa nakita ko sa net TEESREPUBLIC ang nagbebenta.
> 
> Hindi ko lang masabi kung optical eye ba siya.


 alam ko membro si teesrpublic dito, sa picture parang china cutter yun at mukhang hindi siya optical eye tulad ng stika or craftrobo. pero try mo siya contakin..kung vinyl lang naman ang gagamitin mo pwede nayang cutter nayan bagay yan sa text or message (statement shirt).


----------



## zedenaka

MYDAMIT said:


> alam ko membro si teesrpublic dito, sa picture parang china cutter yun at mukhang hindi siya optical eye tulad ng stika or craftrobo. pero try mo siya contakin..kung vinyl lang naman ang gagamitin mo pwede nayang cutter nayan bagay yan sa text or message (statement shirt).


Yes I checked the REDSAIL website and China made nga sya. Hindi nga lang nakalagay dun kung optical eye.

Sir, yung mga transfer papers ba like JPSS eh yung printed part lang ang sumasama sa shirt?

Alin ba yung ginagamitan ng cutter? Yung sublimation process ba?

What's the difference nang ordinary transfer paper and sublimation?

Pasensya na kayo sa akin at madaming tanong. Just want to make sure before starting or buying anything. Bang for the Buck ika nga.


----------



## BroJames

MYDAMIT said:


> Yung english version pag nilapat mo yung platen yung upper platen (filament plate) ang nagbabalance ng pressure samantalang yung old version yung ibaba platen(base plate) and nag aadjsut ng balancing kung medyo masikip yung bolt mo hnd masyado lalapat yung dalawang platen at nag ko cause ng uneven pressure.



Kakausap ko lang yung nagsabi na mas magaan konti ipress yung english version. Nasubukan daw niya yung dalawa bagong bilhin. Anyway, will have to try myself to see. 




zedenaka said:


> Yes I checked the REDSAIL website and China made nga sya. Hindi nga lang nakalagay dun kung optical eye.
> 
> Sir, yung mga transfer papers ba like JPSS eh yung printed part lang ang sumasama sa shirt?
> 
> Alin ba yung ginagamitan ng cutter? Yung sublimation process ba?
> 
> What's the difference nang ordinary transfer paper and sublimation?
> 
> Pasensya na kayo sa akin at madaming tanong. Just want to make sure before starting or buying anything. Bang for the Buck ika nga.


ang pagkaalam ko lang sa sublimation mas maselan gamitin or sa mga makinis na tela like satin and nylon. Can someone clarify?


----------



## MYDAMIT

BroJames said:


> Kakausap ko lang yung nagsabi na mas magaan konti ipress yung english version. Nasubukan daw niya yung dalawa bagong bilhin. Anyway, will have to try myself to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ang pagkaalam ko lang sa sublimation mas maselan gamitin or sa mga makinis na tela like satin and nylon. Can someone clarify?


hnd naman sa gaan e pres kasi kapag heavy press na ganon din yung press mo sa kahit anong brand ng heat press, mas madali lang mag lapat kasi hnd na kokontra yung ilalalim na platen naka steady na kasi yun, Kung napanood mo yung video na nilagay ko enexplain doon yung gamit ng center tap pressure knob.

Sa sublimation pwede lang ito sa polyster type na bagay like mug with polyster coating, t-shirt with polyster at ibat ibang bagay na coated o yari sa polyster.


----------



## BroJames

MYDAMIT said:


> hnd naman sa gaan e pres kasi kapag heavy press na ganon din yung press mo sa kahit anong brand ng heat press, mas madali lang mag lapat kasi hnd na kokontra yung ilalalim na platen naka steady na kasi yun, Kung napanood mo yung video na nilagay ko enexplain doon yung gamit ng center tap pressure knob.
> 
> Sa sublimation pwede lang ito sa polyster type na bagay like mug with polyster coating, t-shirt with polyster at ibat ibang bagay na coated o yari sa polyster.


Maybe talagang mahirap gamitin yung isang pinasample sa kanya. I hope to be able to drop by teestudio


----------



## zedenaka

Guys,

have any of you tried this heat press from taiwan? I don't know but I think Taiwan is better than China mades.










The company is IMAGE IN COLOR Co., Ltd. I am just waiting for the email on how much it cost.


----------



## isaacmendez

MYDAMIT said:


> hnd naman sa gaan e pres kasi kapag heavy press na ganon din yung press mo sa kahit anong brand ng heat press, mas madali lang mag lapat kasi hnd na kokontra yung ilalalim na platen naka steady na kasi yun, Kung napanood mo yung video na nilagay ko enexplain doon yung gamit ng center tap pressure knob.
> 
> Sa sublimation pwede lang ito sa polyster type na bagay like mug with polyster coating, t-shirt with polyster at ibat ibang bagay na coated o yari sa polyster.


 
Magandang araw po sa inyo, new lang din po dito at may kunting tanong lang po ….
So meaning sir if I go for self weeding heat transfer I cannot use cotton shirt …if hindi pwede sa cotton at polyster shirt lang ang pwede sa sublimation ink saan ako makakahanap ng magandang quality at murang polymer shirt dito sa pinas…
thank you


----------



## MYDAMIT

isaacmendez said:


> Magandang araw po sa inyo, new lang din po dito at may kunting tanong lang po ….
> So meaning sir if I go for self weeding heat transfer I cannot use cotton shirt …if hindi pwede sa cotton at polyster shirt lang ang pwede sa sublimation ink saan ako makakahanap ng magandang quality at murang polymer shirt dito sa pinas…
> thank you


Iba naman ang kaso ng selfweeding paper, ang selfweeding paper can be use using pigment ink and sublimation ink and it designed to use in cotton or polyster shirt. Sorry hnd ko lam kung saan nakakabili ng polyster shirt dyan sa pinas.


----------



## isaacmendez

MYDAMIT said:


> Iba naman ang kaso ng selfweeding paper, ang selfweeding paper can be use using pigment ink and sublimation ink and it designed to use in cotton or polyster shirt. Sorry hnd ko lam kung saan nakakabili ng polyster shirt dyan sa pinas.


nalito ako ng kunti sir ...ung selfweeding paper is ok to cotton using pigment ink and subli ink...

may na basa ako na post dito na ang subli ink can not be used sa cotton...

Pigment ink sa cotton?? ...sir pwede po bang kunting paliwanag pa dito sa mga ink na ito in relation to selfweeding paper...tnx...


----------



## MYDAMIT

isaacmendez said:


> nalito ako ng kunti sir ...ung selfweeding paper is ok to cotton using pigment ink and subli ink...
> 
> may na basa ako na post dito na ang subli ink can not be used sa cotton...
> 
> Pigment ink sa cotton?? ...sir pwede po bang kunting paliwanag pa dito sa mga ink na ito in relation to selfweeding paper...tnx...


Ang selfweeding paper ay design para maka pag aply sa cotton maraming nagsasabi ng pwede gamitin ang pigment ink pero kung gusto mo ng vibrant na result gumamit ka ng sublimation ink. Iba kasi ang selfweeding paper kumpara sa ordinary sublimation paper and selfweeding is coated siya para ma e apply sa cotton materials samantalang yung karaniwang ginagamit sa sublimation paper at parang bond paper lang.


----------



## zedenaka

zedenaka said:


> Guys,
> 
> have any of you tried this heat press from taiwan? I don't know but I think Taiwan is better than China mades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company is IMAGE IN COLOR Co., Ltd. I am just waiting for the email on how much it cost.


Up up up....


----------



## BroJames

zedenaka said:


> Guys,
> 
> have any of you tried this heat press from taiwan? I don't know but I think Taiwan is better than China mades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company is IMAGE IN COLOR Co., Ltd. I am just waiting for the email on how much it cost.


In general taiwan is better than china. The question is how much more (in price) and how much better. Having experience in china and taiwan and even japanese brands in my shop, minsan china can be a better buy if we also consider the price - and if you can put up with the usual lack of QC in china products. Dahil sa mas mura siya it can get you started with lesser budget. Huwag lang yung sirain talaga at sa downtime pa lang lugi ka na.


----------



## zedenaka

BroJames said:


> In general taiwan is better than china. The question is how much more (in price) and how much better. Having experience in china and taiwan and even japanese brands in my shop, minsan china can be a better buy if we also consider the price - and if you can put up with the usual lack of QC in china products. Dahil sa mas mura siya it can get you started with lesser budget. Huwag lang yung sirain talaga at sa downtime pa lang lugi ka na.


Just got their email. It cost $577. Kasama na ang shipping cost which is door-to-door.

Do you think this is reasonable?

Or better get the US made heat presses?


----------



## orion001

hello po mga sirs, im planning on starting a heat press business. i just have a question regarding what printer to use. is it better to use a 4 color printer or a 6 color printer? i was thinking of buying an epson t60 with cis pigment ink. but with that money i can buy 2 epson t10 printers with cis and also have sublimation and pigment ink. can someone please tell me the advantage and disadvantages of a 4 color printer vs a 6 color printer? and in terms of cost which one is more cheaper to produce a transfer? tnx in advance for anyone who will answer my inquiry.


----------



## BroJames

orion001 said:


> hello po mga sirs, im planning on starting a heat press business. i just have a question regarding what printer to use. is it better to use a 4 color printer or a 6 color printer? i was thinking of buying an epson t60 with cis pigment ink. but with that money i can buy 2 epson t10 printers with cis and also have sublimation and pigment ink. can someone please tell me the advantage and disadvantages of a 4 color printer vs a 6 color printer? and in terms of cost which one is more cheaper to produce a transfer? tnx in advance for anyone who will answer my inquiry.


I think it is best if you can have a set of transfer papers printed with a 6 color printer and another set printed with a 4 color printer. I was told that the 6 color prints nice photos but in heat transfers, it is not always better. Depending on artwork., sometimes, the 4 color printer prints clearer picture. I would like to hear from someone with personal experience though.


----------



## zedenaka

BroJames said:


> P33,000?
> 
> Multiprint's US made heat press (15" x 15") cost P30,000. I think it is better you check with them if they have customer support. The plate (yata) is lifetime warranty.


Sir almost 27k lang po.


----------



## orion001

BroJames said:


> I think it is best if you can have a set of transfer papers printed with a 6 color printer and another set printed with a 4 color printer. I was told that the 6 color prints nice photos but in heat transfers, it is not always better. Depending on artwork., sometimes, the 4 color printer prints clearer picture. I would like to hear from someone with personal experience though.



tnx sir. but here in our area there is still no one that prints by using heat press. that is why i was wondering what type to use. in your case what type do you use? tnx again sir.


----------



## BroJames

zedenaka said:


> Sir almost 27k lang po.


Sorry for that post. I rechecked with them and their US model is P60,000+. I hope I got it right this time. US daw mas matigas mga metal and for heavy duty use(aside from the more even pressure, etc). If you print only a handful of shirts daily their China(P20,000) will do. Digital ito.


----------



## MYDAMIT

orion001 said:


> hello po mga sirs, im planning on starting a heat press business. i just have a question regarding what printer to use. is it better to use a 4 color printer or a 6 color printer? i was thinking of buying an epson t60 with cis pigment ink. but with that money i can buy 2 epson t10 printers with cis and also have sublimation and pigment ink. can someone please tell me the advantage and disadvantages of a 4 color printer vs a 6 color printer? and in terms of cost which one is more cheaper to produce a transfer? tnx in advance for anyone who will answer my inquiry.


 4 color and 6 color is different kung mag pe print ka sa opaque paper pero hndi mo naman masyado makikita ang magkaiba ng kulay ibig sabihin kahit 4 color ok na. Kung may budget ka bili ka ng 2 printer yung isa sublimation at yung isa pigment ink depende kung ano lagi mo e pe print kung hnd ka nag pi print sa mug pweding pigment ink lang muna ang bilhin mo.


----------



## orion001

MYDAMIT said:


> 4 color and 6 color is different kung mag pe print ka sa opaque paper pero hndi mo naman masyado makikita ang magkaiba ng kulay ibig sabihin kahit 4 color ok na. Kung may budget ka bili ka ng 2 printer yung isa sublimation at yung isa pigment ink depende kung ano lagi mo e pe print kung hnd ka nag pi print sa mug pweding pigment ink lang muna ang bilhin mo.


ok tnx po sir. yung epson t10 po ba ok na ho ba? also ano po yung differrence nang opaque sa light and dark na transfer paper? tnx po ulit.


----------



## MYDAMIT

orion001 said:


> ok tnx po sir. yung epson t10 po ba ok na ho ba? also ano po yung differrence nang opaque sa light and dark na transfer paper? tnx po ulit.


Yung light transfer paper like JPSS, double green, transjet II, etc. ay para lamang sa white or light graments samantalang yung opaque paper pwede gamitin sa light and dark garments bastat e cut mo yung design para hnd makita yung subra. Maraming video sa youtube specially video ni Badalou pag na panood mo yun marami kang matutunan.


----------



## MYDAMIT

zedenaka said:


> Just got their email. It cost $577. Kasama na ang shipping cost which is door-to-door.
> 
> Do you think this is reasonable?
> 
> Or better get the US made heat presses?


Kung $577 mas maganda ng bumili ka ng US made press tulad ng mighty press hnd nagkakalayo ang presyo atleast subok na. Pero kung wla ka budget ok narin ang china press yung karaniwang ginagamit. Depede kasi kung saan mo gagamitin kung plastisol or mga design ng proworld mas maganda kung maganda press mo pero kung vinyl or opque paper lang ok na china( kung wla ka budget).


----------



## BroJames

Yung light or pang light shirts na transfer paper walang white so kung sa yellow shirt mo ipriprint yung parteng white ay kulay ng shirt makikita mo. Yung ibang part ng artwork na light color naman magbabago ng konti ang kulay depende sa kulay ng shirt. Imagine mo na lang nagpriprint ka ng image sa transparent paper tapos ipatong mo itong transparent paper sa shirt. Kaya ang lalabas sa white sa image mo ay ang color ng shirt.

Yung opaque naman na pang dark shirt ay parang nagpriprint ka sa bond paper at itong bond paper(or opaque transfer paper) ang ididikit mo sa shirt kaya yung white ay white pa rin.

*Saan pala available mighty press?*


----------



## zedenaka

MYDAMIT said:


> Kung $577 mas maganda ng bumili ka ng US made press tulad ng mighty press hnd nagkakalayo ang presyo atleast subok na. Pero kung wla ka budget ok narin ang china press yung karaniwang ginagamit. Depede kasi kung saan mo gagamitin kung plastisol or mga design ng proworld mas maganda kung maganda press mo pero kung vinyl or opque paper lang ok na china( kung wla ka budget).



Yan din ang pinag-iisipan ko. Better na yung US made na lang bilhin ko compared dyan. I'm eying dun sa Maxx Press 16x20. Nasa 72k nga lang ang price nya. Sa may Recto may mabibili. Tapos *lifetime heating element warranty, 1 yr. components and labor, Free lifetime technical support.*


----------



## orion001

tnx po bro james and my damit.  sir questin po ulit mas ok po ba ang epson tx110 kaysa sa t10? 4 colors na lang po na orinter and bibilhin ko.


----------



## BroJames

orion001 said:


> tnx po bro james and my damit.  sir questin po ulit mas ok po ba ang epson tx110 kaysa sa t10? 4 colors na lang po na orinter and bibilhin ko.


EPSON TX200 sa akin CISS.

I presume wala ka pang printer. I would suggest EPSON T10 na lang. Although pareho ang cartridge nila more than half of those offerring CISS conversion services (that I inquired with here in Cubao) don't know or do not offer how to convert TX200. Frankly, for me, walang K sila sa business na ito kasi pareho lang naman sa T10. Ilalagay mo lang CISS cartridge tapos ayusin lang ang ink tube para hindi maipit.

Ang view ko sa mga hi-tech items kasi kung hindi pang porma, may excess funds ka, or if you have a specific reason like magagamit mo ibang features ng TX110, buy the cheapest that will serve your purpose. Asahan mo in just a year or two may new features na ang entry level printer nila.


----------



## orion001

BroJames said:


> EPSON TX200 sa akin CISS.
> 
> I presume wala ka pang printer. I would suggest EPSON T10 na lang. Although pareho ang cartridge nila more than half of those offerring CISS conversion services (that I inquired with here in Cubao) don't know or do not offer how to convert TX200. Frankly, for me, walang K sila sa business na ito kasi pareho lang naman sa T10. Ilalagay mo lang CISS cartridge tapos ayusin lang ang ink tube para hindi maipit.
> 
> Ang view ko sa mga hi-tech items kasi kung hindi pang porma, may excess funds ka, or if you have a specific reason like magagamit mo ibang features ng TX110, buy the cheapest that will serve your purpose. Asahan mo in just a year or two may new features na ang entry level printer nila.


tnx po ill jst buy epson t10 nlang po. opo, actually magstart plang po ko. yng wife ko kc nakabili ng mga sewing machines at plano niya magtahi by next year. ako naman po gusto ko magprint kaya yun. nag aask po ko dito sa forums para magkaroon ako ng idea. also is a redsail cutter plotter ok? nakakita po kc ako dito. 25k php with 6 months warranty. tnx po ulit sir.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Goodluck sa iyong biz...kapag my tanong ka just post a question in the forum madali kang masasagot.


----------



## orion001

MYDAMIT said:


> Goodluck sa iyong biz...kapag my tanong ka just post a question in the forum madali kang masasagot.



tnx po sir.  ask ko lang po kung may experience po kau sa red sail na 24" inch cutter? ok ba ho siya? yun plan gkc kaya ng budget ko.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Hindi ako familiar sa brand pero para siyang china cutter, cguro ok lang kung hindi mo kailangan ang contour cut gagamitin mo lang sa vinyl ok na ito. Nka subok din ako ng china cutter yung Copam ok naman sila sa basic cutting.


----------



## BroJames

orion001 said:


> tnx po ill jst buy epson t10 nlang po. opo, actually magstart plang po ko. yng wife ko kc nakabili ng mga sewing machines at plano niya magtahi by next year. ako naman po gusto ko magprint kaya yun. nag aask po ko dito sa forums para magkaroon ako ng idea. also is a redsail cutter plotter ok? nakakita po kc ako dito. 25k php with 6 months warranty. tnx po ulit sir.


redsail ba gagamitin mo sa vinyl? Kung China kasi alam ko may small models na P15k pero small letters ka lang. Bond paper size yata.

If I may share some thoughts since maga-garmetsd kayo why not give silkscreen a try? Nagustuhan ko talaga ang plastisol at daming effects pwede gawin dito kaya lang parang bula pumotok ang malaman ko kerosene pala panglinis dito at yung heat press sa plastisol nagrerelease ng tooxic fumes. In other words kailangan very well ventilated work area mo and preferable outdoors (sa kerosene).

Mas matrabaho konti silkscreen pero parang maganda sa iyo


----------



## orion001

BroJames said:


> redsail ba gagamitin mo sa vinyl? Kung China kasi alam ko may small models na P15k pero small letters ka lang. Bond paper size yata.
> 
> If I may share some thoughts since maga-garmetsd kayo why not give silkscreen a try? Nagustuhan ko talaga ang plastisol at daming effects pwede gawin dito kaya lang parang bula pumotok ang malaman ko kerosene pala panglinis dito at yung heat press sa plastisol nagrerelease ng tooxic fumes. In other words kailangan very well ventilated work area mo and preferable outdoors (sa kerosene).
> 
> Mas matrabaho konti silkscreen pero parang maganda sa iyo


opo sir redsail po. for vinyl. kc po in terms of cost nabasa ko po dito na mas economical pag digital printing kaysa sa screen printing pag small volumes lang po. ang plan plang po kc namin ng wife ko small volumes lang po muna tapos simple designs lang po na iba iba kaya po ayun nagdecide ako na digital print nlang po muna. and also sa garahe plang po ang place namin ng wife ko. kung mag screen print ako masyado napo masikip.


----------



## orion001

MYDAMIT said:


> Hindi ako familiar sa brand pero para siyang china cutter, cguro ok lang kung hindi mo kailangan ang contour cut gagamitin mo lang sa vinyl ok na ito. Nka subok din ako ng china cutter yung Copam ok naman sila sa basic cutting.



yes sir china cutter po. kc po ang nakita ko lang na brand na 24" na cutter plotter na kaya ng budget ko is redsail and pcut creation ct630. nagbasa po ako dito sa forums parang ang daming problema sa pcut. kaya po plan ko if ever redsail po ang bilhin. tnx po sa input.


----------



## BroJames

@ORION001

Kung 24" malaki na iyan at tama lang yata presyo para sa China cutter. Pero hindi ako familiar dito. I presume familiar sa sa vinyl transfer process. Icacut lang ng plotter yung vinyl at tatanggalin mo manually ang mga unwanted parts. Tapos usually 3 colors lang maximum kasi beyond that complicated process na iyan. For simple designs lang vinyl pero nasa iyo na rin iyon kasi madami magagandang designs din from 1 or 2 color prints. How simple or how complicated depends kung gaano ka katyaga magtanggal ng cut-parts na hindi dapat mapunta sa shirt.

Kung limited space ka pareho tayo ng problemaat mahirap talaga kumilos. Isang wall lang space ko at removal platens ginawa ko. Convinced na ako sa plastisol dahil maliban sa masmaganda ang kulay mas madaming effects pa. In a way decided na ako dito pero nalaman ko na kerosene nga pang linis sa screens at yung heat press sa plastisol nagrerelease ng toxic fumes. So, I have to go back to waterbase silkscreen.

Ang madalas ko marinding mas mura daw ang heat transfer pero I cannot agree with that statement without qualification. Try natin break down ang initial cost

Sa heat transfer, a good quality China heat press measuring 15"x15" costs P20,000. Yung P10,000 hindi tatagal kung commercial. Kung US naman P60,000+ same size. Kung mas malaking heat press P30,000 yung magandang quality na China at P90,000+ sa US. May mas mura yata na US pero iyan ang na-quote sa akin. 

Sa silk screen hindi ka naman aabot ng P20,000 kung budgeted startup.

Ang tingin ko isyu is yung space nga at mas madaming process involved sa silkscreen. So for me, it is essentially yung space and yung tyaga mo sa process involved. Sa vinyl kapag naprint mo ang artwork 30% done ka na. Sa silkscreen icocolor sep mo at once naprint na maybe 10% done ka pa lang. Sa heat rransfer halfway done ka na.

Pwede mo rin iconsider heat transfer papers. Alam ko mas matibay ang vinyl pero based sa samples pinadala sa akin may natatanggal din sa initial washing. Maybe heat press ang problema in which case dapat mahal na heat press gagamitin mo para hindi masira sa customer.

Whatever method you finally decide on update mo kami.


----------



## orion001

BroJames said:


> @ORION001
> 
> Kung 24" malaki na iyan at tama lang yata presyo para sa China cutter. Pero hindi ako familiar dito. I presume familiar sa sa vinyl transfer process. Icacut lang ng plotter yung vinyl at tatanggalin mo manually ang mga unwanted parts. Tapos usually 3 colors lang maximum kasi beyond that complicated process na iyan. For simple designs lang vinyl pero nasa iyo na rin iyon kasi madami magagandang designs din from 1 or 2 color prints. How simple or how complicated depends kung gaano ka katyaga magtanggal ng cut-parts na hindi dapat mapunta sa shirt.
> 
> Kung limited space ka pareho tayo ng problemaat mahirap talaga kumilos. Isang wall lang space ko at removal platens ginawa ko. Convinced na ako sa plastisol dahil maliban sa masmaganda ang kulay mas madaming effects pa. In a way decided na ako dito pero nalaman ko na kerosene nga pang linis sa screens at yung heat press sa plastisol nagrerelease ng toxic fumes. So, I have to go back to waterbase silkscreen.
> 
> Ang madalas ko marinding mas mura daw ang heat transfer pero I cannot agree with that statement without qualification. Try natin break down ang initial cost
> 
> Sa heat transfer, a good quality China heat press measuring 15"x15" costs P20,000. Yung P10,000 hindi tatagal kung commercial. Kung US naman P60,000+ same size. Kung mas malaking heat press P30,000 yung magandang quality na China at P90,000+ sa US. May mas mura yata na US pero iyan ang na-quote sa akin.
> 
> Sa silk screen hindi ka naman aabot ng P20,000 kung budgeted startup.
> 
> Ang tingin ko isyu is yung space nga at mas madaming process involved sa silkscreen. So for me, it is essentially yung space and yung tyaga mo sa process involved. Sa vinyl kapag naprint mo ang artwork 30% done ka na. Sa silkscreen icocolor sep mo at once naprint na maybe 10% done ka pa lang. Sa heat rransfer halfway done ka na.
> 
> Pwede mo rin iconsider heat transfer papers. Alam ko mas matibay ang vinyl pero based sa samples pinadala sa akin may natatanggal din sa initial washing. Maybe heat press ang problema in which case dapat mahal na heat press gagamitin mo para hindi masira sa customer.
> 
> Whatever method you finally decide on update mo kami.



tnx po sir sa insight. yup yng space po yung problem ko. initially plan ko lang po sa vinyl is 1 color mostly text based. tapos plan ko din pong bumli ng epson t10 for pra ma kapagprint ko ng multi color. actually meron na po ako ditong 2 na heat press pero 13x15 lang po yung size niya. nakuha ko po sa nagsarang garment factory dito samin na korean ang may ari. made in korea po yung heat press. kaya im planning to buy a 15x15 na heat press. nakakita po ako digital siya 11k po para sa mas malalaking design. tapos ill buy an epson t10 and also the redsail vinyl cutter. sa tingin niyo po ok na ba po tong set up ko? tnx po ulit.


----------



## aminaic

good idea since in major retailer stores in UK stuff is made from the Philippines and all the kids range are transfer printed so you can cash in those orders


----------



## BroJames

aminaic said:


> good idea since in major retailer stores in UK stuff is made from the Philippines and all the kids range are transfer printed so you can cash in those orders


I presume you are in UK or have visited UK recentely. I am curious in heat transfers kasi I am selling heat transfer printed shirt right now using my own designs. Do you know the paper(s) they are using in UK? 

@orion001

If you already have 2 13x15 heat press parang no reason to go for a 15x15 (P11,000 according to you) which is practically the same. BTW, for your reference, a better quality China press cost P20,000. Like I said, yung heat press samples pinadala sa akin may natutuklap which I bvelieve is caused by uneven pressure from lower end China press (P10-15k). Baka mas matibay pa ang 2 korean made mo. Maybe you mean a 16x20(P25,000) or 16 x 24(P30,000) heat press. The prices are those of better quality China press.

Regarding your statement *"initially plan ko lang po sa vinyl is 1 color mostly text based. tapos plan ko din pong bumli ng epson t10 for pra ma kapagprint ko ng multi color . . . tapos ill buy an epson t10 and also the redsail vinyl cutter."* medyo hindi clear kasi you plan to do 1 color vinyl first, then multi-color (heat press ba ito since you refer to an epson T10?), then buy a redsail cutter. Anyway, I presume you have a working knowledge of vinyl and heat transfers. Sa vinyl, I am not sure if you can print on them pero yung mga nakikita kong vinyl is without print. If by multi-color, you are referring to heat transfer, then I do think na magandang start iyan. Just be sure to use good quality paper and start doing your artwork.


----------



## orion001

aminaic said:


> good idea since in major retailer stores in UK stuff is made from the Philippines and all the kids range are transfer printed so you can cash in those orders



tnx po sir. actually yun nga plan namin magasawa e. magtahi kami ng mga clothes for children tapos ko magprint ng mga desings.


----------



## orion001

BroJames said:


> I presume you are in UK or have visited UK recentely. I am curious in heat transfers kasi I am selling heat transfer printed shirt right now using my own designs. Do you know the paper(s) they are using in UK?
> 
> @orion001
> 
> If you already have 2 13x15 heat press parang no reason to go for a 15x15 (P11,000 according to you) which is practically the same. BTW, for your reference, a better quality China press cost P20,000. Like I said, yung heat press samples pinadala sa akin may natutuklap which I bvelieve is caused by uneven pressure from lower end China press (P10-15k). Baka mas matibay pa ang 2 korean made mo. Maybe you mean a 16x20(P25,000) or 16 x 24(P30,000) heat press. The prices are those of better quality China press.
> 
> Regarding your statement *"initially plan ko lang po sa vinyl is 1 color mostly text based. tapos plan ko din pong bumli ng epson t10 for pra ma kapagprint ko ng multi color . . . tapos ill buy an epson t10 and also the redsail vinyl cutter."* medyo hindi clear kasi you plan to do 1 color vinyl first, then multi-color (heat press ba ito since you refer to an epson T10?), then buy a redsail cutter. Anyway, I presume you have a working knowledge of vinyl and heat transfers. Sa vinyl, I am not sure if you can print on them pero yung mga nakikita kong vinyl is without print. If by multi-color, you are referring to heat transfer, then I do think na magandang start iyan. Just be sure to use good quality paper and start doing your artwork.


sir pwede po pa pm kung san nakakabili nung high end na heat press na made from china? yung 16x24 po. 

yung sa statement ko po is plan ko lang po talga yung 1 color kaya po vinyl gagamitin ko. kungyari po all black lang po yung design and mostly po test based like for a example the word "BATUGAN". hehe.  tapos kung may magpapaprint po ng picture or iamge saka ko lang po gagamitin yung epson t10.  

bali naka order na po ako. instead na t10 i bought an r230, tpos redsail cutter plotter. and d na po muna ko bumili ng heatpress.  dedeliver po d2 samin mamaya. excited nako.  hehe.  tnx nga pla po sa mga advice.


----------



## vctradingcubao

orion001 said:


> dedeliver po d2 samin mamaya. excited nako.  hehe.  tnx nga pla po sa mga advice.


Best of luck, and have fun learning!


----------



## MYDAMIT

Nice at naka pag desisyon kana..umpisa talaga ganyan e gamay mo lang muna mga equipment mo maraming testing hangang makuha mo yung mga setting. Kung ako sana, sana inuna mo ang heat press kasi sa lahat ng gamit yan ang kailangan, marami ding mga free vector art na pwede gamitin sa cutter sa teestudio site may mga link doon na mga free design. 
Myroon palang vinyl na pwede printahan pero using a special ink called solvent ink kung panonoorin mo ang video ng roland cutter yung print and cut nila gamit dyan ay vinyl.


----------



## orion001

vctradingcubao said:


> Best of luck, and have fun learning!


tnx po ng marami.


----------



## orion001

MYDAMIT said:


> Nice at naka pag desisyon kana..umpisa talaga ganyan e gamay mo lang muna mga equipment mo maraming testing hangang makuha mo yung mga setting. Kung ako sana, sana inuna mo ang heat press kasi sa lahat ng gamit yan ang kailangan, marami ding mga free vector art na pwede gamitin sa cutter sa teestudio site may mga link doon na mga free design.
> Myroon palang vinyl na pwede printahan pero using a special ink called solvent ink kung panonoorin mo ang video ng roland cutter yung print and cut nila gamit dyan ay vinyl.


tnx po sir. check ko po site nila. tnx din po sa advice.


----------



## bamzurc

very nice infos... maybe next week luwas ako at punta ako tee studio para magtingin ng heat press... kaka enganyo kasi mga nakikita ko at para mas in ngayon ang heat press kasi you can have your own design in a shirt, in minutes lang...

ask ko lang , based sa nababasa ko dito halos epson t10 ang gamit.. meron ako canon printer same lang din ata nung epson.. ask ko lang oks lang din ba ang printer na ito? gaano ba katagal ang mag convert ng printer para maging CISS siya at how much po nagrarange?


----------



## orion001

bamzurc said:


> very nice infos... maybe next week luwas ako at punta ako tee studio para magtingin ng heat press... kaka enganyo kasi mga nakikita ko at para mas in ngayon ang heat press kasi you can have your own design in a shirt, in minutes lang...
> 
> ask ko lang , based sa nababasa ko dito halos epson t10 ang gamit.. meron ako canon printer same lang din ata nung epson.. ask ko lang oks lang din ba ang printer na ito? gaano ba katagal ang mag convert ng printer para maging CISS siya at how much po nagrarange?


hi new lang po ako. actually kahapon ko lang nakuha yung printer n cutter plotter ko. pero based sa mga nabasa ko dito and sa net mas ok gamitin ang epson dahil sa kanyang head. mas ok daw ang prints. pag nag ciss saglit lang. kc kanina pagkadeliver sakin dito din nag ciss less than 30 mins lang ata installation.


----------



## orion001

hello po ulit mga sirs. ask ko lang po kungpano kau nag weweed ng mga dark transfer papers, kc nagtry po ako magweed kanina gamit ko po is a pen cutter. ang pangit po nung kinalabasan after ko magweed. prang lubak lubak yung outline. tnx po sa magbibigay ulit ng advice.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Ibig mo bang sabihin nag cut ka ng picture sa heat transfer paper? Myroon bang optical eye yung cutter mo, kung wlang optical eye yung cutter medyo mahirap mung ma cut yung edges ng picture pero kung vinyl gamit mo or just letter or words baka hnd vector file ang iyong artwork kailangan kasi vector file like AI,eps pag adobe illustrator para mas accurate or stright yung cut. Sana may post kang picture para mas madali makita ang problema.


----------



## BroJames

@MYDAMIT

Yung solvent ink on vinyl matibay ba vs heat press?


----------



## MYDAMIT

oo pinka matibay na ink yun, karamihan ginagamit sa tarpolin. More information ask mo si Sir Byron kasi myroon siya print and cut roland cutter.


----------



## orion001

MYDAMIT said:


> Ibig mo bang sabihin nag cut ka ng picture sa heat transfer paper? Myroon bang optical eye yung cutter mo, kung wlang optical eye yung cutter medyo mahirap mung ma cut yung edges ng picture pero kung vinyl gamit mo or just letter or words baka hnd vector file ang iyong artwork kailangan kasi vector file like AI,eps pag adobe illustrator para mas accurate or stright yung cut. Sana may post kang picture para mas madali makita ang problema.


hello po. ala po optical eye yung cutter ko. nagprint po ako ng pic sa printer ko sa dark transfer paper. tapos tnry ko po magweed. ang pangit ng kinalabasan. kaya po yun nag aask ko dito kung anu ginagamit nila pag nagweed sila ng mga dark transfer papers.  ayun pinagupit ko nlang sa wife ko. buti pa siya ganda ng kinalabasan.  o nga pla sir may ma recomend ka ba na cutter na may optical eye na available dito sa pinas? tnx po.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Kung picture tulad niyan kailangan mo talaga ng optical eye tulad ng roland stika or craftrobo. Sa previous thread may mga recommend store sila na nagbebenta ng stika at craftrobo basahin mo nalang ulit.


----------



## orion001

MYDAMIT said:


> Kung picture tulad niyan kailangan mo talaga ng optical eye tulad ng roland stika or craftrobo. Sa previous thread may mga recommend store sila na nagbebenta ng stika at craftrobo basahin mo nalang ulit.



ok po. tnx po ng marami.


----------



## vctradingcubao

orion001 said:


> ayun pinagupit ko nlang sa wife ko. buti pa siya ganda ng kinalabasan.


We also just use a pair of scissors to manually cut opaque transfers.
Less set-up time, and you avoid errors/issues with the cutter optic eye alignment, etc. I think this is advisable if you are doing a few pieces.


----------



## BroJames

vctradingcubao said:


> We also just use a pair of scissors to manually cut opaque transfers.
> Less set-up time, and you avoid errors/issues with the cutter optic eye alignment, etc. I think this is advisable if you are doing a few pieces.


OK naman mga "manual" weeding ninyo. Tao rin naman nagproprogram sa chips kung ano ang dapat gagawin. Computers are more precise at hindi napapagod pero sometimes human judgement pa rin ang superior.


----------



## bamzurc

is there any type of cotton na maganda pang heat press o any shirts will do?


----------



## vctradingcubao

BroJames said:


> .. sometimes human judgement pa rin ang superior.


Amen to that, Sir Angel! 
but we also have human error... ( alot of times actually)


----------



## vctradingcubao

bamzurc said:


> is there any type of cotton na maganda pang heat press o any shirts will do?


Actually, any cotton or cotton blend shirts would do.
But, I have some guys who swear that using 100% cotton gives them better results. He likes the softest prints he can get, so he likes to use the softest cotton tee.

I have another guy in the province who likes the outcome from using just the cheaper Classicwear Brand.


----------



## orion001

vctradingcubao said:


> We also just use a pair of scissors to manually cut opaque transfers.
> Less set-up time, and you avoid errors/issues with the cutter optic eye alignment, etc. I think this is advisable if you are doing a few pieces.


tnx po sir. ill try po mag scissors. kc tnry ko nung sang araw mag cutter pen jagged yung kinalabasan. o nga pla have you heard of the jk goldcut desktop cutter? it has a laser pointer for contour cutting up to A3 po yung size na kaya niyang icut. 20k po yng price niya.. sa tingin niyo ho ba ok siya? kc im looking for a cutter para sa mga transfer paper na mura lang. tnx po ulit.


----------



## MYDAMIT

jowney said:


> ^hi april. what is the recommended cutter for heat press transfer paper?
> 
> 
> i got this starter package from one site, and i just noticed there were add-ons to this (compared with what i saw in other packages). please let me know if the add ons are necessary in the package:
> - 1 unit Heatpress (38cm x 38cm)
> - 1 pc Teflon Sheet (50cm x 40cm)
> - 1 unit Epson C90 Desktop Printer
> - 2 Sets Epson C90 Compatible refillable Cartridge
> - 1 Set 10ml Syringe with Needle for Refill (4pcs)
> - 1 Set (SMART INK) Pigment Based Dye Ink Refill CMYK (100ml)
> - 5 pcs. White Cotton T-shirt (large)
> - 5 pcs. Black Cotton T-shirt (large)
> - 10 pcs. Transfer Paper for dark colored fabrics
> - 10 pcs. Transfer Paper for light colored fabrics
> 
> 
> thanks.


This is good basic package you need to start heat transfer biz. The paper include in the package, whats brand? For me if your begginer its better to buy US made transfer paper like JPSS, transjet II, double green, blue grid for dark its because they are easy to apply and has good quality print rather than start in low quality paper.


----------



## MYDAMIT

orion001 said:


> tnx po sir. ill try po mag scissors. kc tnry ko nung sang araw mag cutter pen jagged yung kinalabasan. o nga pla have you heard of the jk goldcut desktop cutter? it has a laser pointer for contour cutting up to A3 po yung size na kaya niyang icut. 20k po yng price niya.. sa tingin niyo ho ba ok siya? kc im looking for a cutter para sa mga transfer paper na mura lang. tnx po ulit.


 Yung laser pointer for contour cut parang ganyan yung benta ng USCUTTER pero iba yung ginagamit ng stikka or craftrobo mas accurate yung optical eye kaysa dyan.MAg search ka about USCUTTER with laser pointer try mo basahin yung mga commnet nila. Pero kung ako pag iponan mo nalang yung roland cutter or craftrobo.


----------



## orion001

MYDAMIT said:


> Yung laser pointer for contour cut parang ganyan yung benta ng USCUTTER pero iba yung ginagamit ng stikka or craftrobo mas accurate yung optical eye kaysa dyan.MAg search ka about USCUTTER with laser pointer try mo basahin yung mga commnet nila. Pero kung ako pag iponan mo nalang yung roland cutter or craftrobo.



tnx o. o nga po maganda sana roland or craftrobo. kaya nga lang nagtanong po ako dito yung roland gx nasa 100k++ tapos yung craftrobo nasa 70k++. d po kc kaya ng budget ko yun. pero sana 1 day makabili ko nun.


----------



## MYDAMIT

orion001 said:


> tnx o. o nga po maganda sana roland or craftrobo. kaya nga lang nagtanong po ako dito yung roland gx nasa 100k++ tapos yung craftrobo nasa 70k++. d po kc kaya ng budget ko yun. pero sana 1 day makabili ko nun.


Depende sa size yung 70k ata is Craftrobo pro 15" ganon yung gamit ko pero kung gagamtin mo lang naman sa A3 size ok na yung tig 30k. Tama rin nman si sir Byron kung opaque lang at kaya naman gupitin ok na yun, ako ginagamitan ko parin ng gunting, ginagamit ko lang ang optical eye kung medyo masilan ang design. Saka karamahin project ko ay letter or words lang.


----------



## vctradingcubao

MYDAMIT said:


> ... kung opaque lang at kaya naman gupitin ok na yun, ako ginagamitan ko parin ng gunting, ginagamit ko lang ang optical eye kung medyo masilan ang design. Saka karamahin project ko ay letter or words lang.


@ORION, good advice from Sir ROQ here:
Yes, scissors na lang for opaque transfers.
Then, use your new & current cutting plotter for VINYL FLEX jobs so that you don't have to buy a new one with the optic eye.
After some time, you can save some funds and you can buy a Print&Cut machine.


----------



## orion001

MYDAMIT said:


> Depende sa size yung 70k ata is Craftrobo pro 15" ganon yung gamit ko pero kung gagamtin mo lang naman sa A3 size ok na yung tig 30k. Tama rin nman si sir Byron kung opaque lang at kaya naman gupitin ok na yun, ako ginagamitan ko parin ng gunting, ginagamit ko lang ang optical eye kung medyo masilan ang design. Saka karamahin project ko ay letter or words lang.



ok tnx po. yung craft robo po ba na 30k may optic eye na ba yun? yun ba ho yung katulad sa tee studio na website? tnx po.


----------



## orion001

vctradingcubao said:


> @ORION, good advice from Sir ROQ here:
> Yes, scissors na lang for opaque transfers.
> Then, use your new & current cutting plotter for VINYL FLEX jobs so that you don't have to buy a new one with the optic eye.
> After some time, you can save some funds and you can buy a Print&Cut machine.


tnx po sir ganun na lang po gagwin ko muna. o nga pla may nabasa po ako dito sa forums na pwede din daw mag contour cutting ang mga cutter na wlang optical eye or laser pointer. medyo mahirap nga lang daw. pro try ko po din yun. hehe.


----------



## 100%pinoy

Hi All,

Nabasa ko lahat ng post nyo.....mahirap talaga mag umpisa lalo na di kalakihan ang budget sa equipment. Tama yun na mag research muna bago bumili kong ano ang maganda para sa budget.

Pero sa akin mas maganda na kong maganda na equipment mo yun nga lang laki din budget mo....eto nga di pa ako nakaka recover sa expenses ko, mahina kasi market ko dito at di ako full time, nakakabenta din nakakakuha din ng orders, yun ng alang napupunta lang sa materials and decals.

eto pala set up ko galing sa coastalbusiness....
GX24
MAxx 16x20 heatpress
Epson 1400 (CISS pigment)

ganda, galing ng performance ang nga eto....

simple 2-3 colors lang design ko ako na gumawa, post ko dito output ko later


----------



## 100%pinoy

Hi All,

Regarding plotter/cutter mas maganda siguro kong yung me optical eye na kesa wala. And pinaka malaki na kunin mo ayun sa budget mo, dami kang magagawa dito, like stickers for outdoor..... creative ka lang dami kang magagawa dito.

Blade cutter, mas maganda meron kang spare nga tatlo bawat blade at dalawang angle meron ka dapat 25º sa nga ordinary vinyl at transfer paper 45º sa nga matigas na vinyl stickers at sa mga gliters vinyl transfer.

Sa printer naman A3 size na.....di mo alam in the future me customer na gusto mag output ng ganon na size...sayang din yun.

sa transfer paper A3 or roll JPSS or Jet opaque subok ko na yun ganda output, sa nga test prints ko di pa nmana kumupas naka ilang laba na, basta tama lang ang heat setting at pressure.


----------



## MYDAMIT

100%pinoy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> sa transfer paper A3 or roll JPSS or Jet opaque subok ko na yun ganda output, sa nga test prints ko di pa nmana kumupas naka ilang laba na, basta tama lang ang heat setting at pressure.


Jet opaque ba gamit mo, try mo ang bagong ng neehan yung 3G jet opaque kung nagustuhan mo ang jet opque mas magugustuhan mo ang 3G.


----------



## 100%pinoy

Hi ROQ,

Ganda ba 3G?......parang IPhone yan ah, LOL.....read ko muna kaya nga features nito bago place ng order....mahal kasi shipment baka pumalpak talo ako....

tamang tama pa ubus na 100pcs ko. thanks for the info


----------



## MYDAMIT

100%pinoy said:


> Hi ROQ,
> 
> Ganda ba 3G?......parang IPhone yan ah, LOL.....read ko muna kaya nga features nito bago place ng order....mahal kasi shipment baka pumalpak talo ako....
> 
> tamang tama pa ubus na 100pcs ko. thanks for the info


 OO ipon na iphone ang dating...ganda parang blue grid sa vibrant and medyo stretchable siya sa blue grid. Sa monday baka dating na yung supply ng teestudio nag padala lang ako ng 200pcs but next new year magkakaroon na sila ng maraming stock. 

Merry x'mas to all kabayan...i miss philippines


----------



## BroJames

MYDAMIT said:


> OO ipon na iphone ang dating...ganda parang blue grid sa vibrant and medyo stretchable siya sa blue grid. Sa monday baka dating na yung supply ng teestudio nag padala lang ako ng 200pcs but next new year magkakaroon na sila ng maraming stock.
> 
> Merry x'mas to all kabayan...i miss philippines


can you pm me how much 3g opaque


----------



## 100%pinoy

subok mo na ba3G? sa mga test print mo bleeding at fading issue meron ba? anong vendor pinaka mura sa A3 size or 13" roll?

OO nga nakaka miss pasko sa pinas....


----------



## BroJames

100%pinoy said:


> subok mo na ba3G? sa mga test print mo bleeding at fading issue meron ba? anong vendor pinaka mura sa A3 size or 13" roll?
> 
> OO nga nakaka miss pasko sa pinas....


Google mo. Sa recollection ko popular iyan ang proven na.


----------



## skankinrv043

hi i'm a newbie, anyone here saw the heat transfers products of TRANSFER IT! how did they do that kind of transfers embose and rubberized..
this is their site:
Welcome to GraphicEdge - Iron-on Transfer, Heat Press Machines, T-shirt printing images supplies

thanks and regards to all here..


----------



## MYDAMIT

100%pinoy said:


> subok mo na ba3G? sa mga test print mo bleeding at fading issue meron ba? anong vendor pinaka mura sa A3 size or 13" roll?
> 
> OO nga nakaka miss pasko sa pinas....


Sa coastal ng bebetna sila ng A3 size.

***NEW!!*** 3G Jet Opaque Heat Transfer Paper 11" x 17" (50 sheets) Click for Discounts **MONTHLY SPECIAL!** - 17-JO3G

Ok naman ang 3g na try ko na rin sa wash test and ok talaga...


----------



## MYDAMIT

skankinrv043 said:


> hi i'm a newbie, anyone here saw the heat transfers products of TRANSFER IT! how did they do that kind of transfers embose and rubberized..
> this is their site:
> Welcome to GraphicEdge - Iron-on Transfer, Heat Press Machines, T-shirt printing images supplies
> 
> thanks and regards to all here..[/quote
> 
> TRANSFER IT is using plastisol transfer you can buy them from proworld.com or some other plastisol company.
> 
> vendors
> 
> if you want to order teestudio has a compilation booklet from proworld you can check with them.


----------



## bamzurc

good day mga sirs.. ask ko lang kung saan at ano shop na maganda magbenta ng quality heatpress at may aftersales service, regarding sa parts, papers at techie inquaries...

so far tee studio pa lang alam ko. plan ko luwas next week at punta dun..


----------



## vctradingcubao

MYDAMIT said:


> TRANSFER IT is using plastisol transfer you can buy them from proworld.com or some other plastisol company.
> 
> vendors
> 
> if you want to order teestudio has a compilation booklet from proworld you can check with them.


ROQ, I think they are using lithographic transfers (offset printers, can be used on dark shirts,etc.). I got a visit from one of their agents a couple of months back and he gave me some samples. The designs are gang printed on a transparent heat resistant mylar sheets, and they order them in Taiwan (or China) if i remember well. The minimum order qty is more than a thousand sheets though, and it would take a couple of weeks to get them from their overseas printer.

I did'nt order any from them because our business model is more of a 1-off, personalized designs.

There was a good informative discussion about litho transfers on this forum a while back from TBot: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t9434.html

p.s. This is just my observation though and I got no official confirmation from them (on what exact type of transfers are they using).

I chanced upon their booth in SM West and SM Marikina a while back, and saw that they also use inkjet transfers for personalized designs.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Oh, based on the photo on their site all those are in proworld website, i have some of those design and they are printed in diffrent process. Some are good like ink that meltdown in a shirt and some are plastisol that feel like a plastic. I order some custom plastisol in transfer express and feel like plastic or vinly i'm trying to get those feel like a ink. Next time i will order litho-transfer if these are the one i'm looking for.


----------



## vctradingcubao

MYDAMIT said:


> Oh, based on the photo on their site all those are in proworld website, i have some of those design and they are printed in diffrent process. Some are good like ink that meltdown in a shirt and some are plastisol that feel like a plastic. I order some custom plastisol in transfer express and feel like plastic or vinly i'm trying to get those feel like a ink. Next time i will order litho-transfer if these are the one i'm looking for.


, hehehe... maybe they use both... that's why i said i got no official confirmation from them...

anyway, eventually, there will be cracking on the prints also... both for screen printed plastisol transfers and offset printed litho-transfers...

For dark shirt personalized printing, starting next month, we'll be using more of our solvent dark opaque (print-&-cut). Next option would still be our laser opaque transfers, then the discharge-fluid on our DTG machine.

But still, for dark shirts, I always tell the customers to consider screenprinting as their first option (if the volume & time permits).

Merry Christmas to you & your family, and to all our kabayan friends there in the US! 

Byron


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir Byron they said 3G opaque can use solvent and eco-solvent ink did you try it. Merry Christmas Sir Byron & your family, and to all t-shirt forum member specially our kabayan there in Philippines! See u in Feb...hehehe


----------



## vctradingcubao

MYDAMIT said:


> Sir Byron they said 3G opaque can use solvent and eco-solvent ink did you try it.


haven't tried it, sir. does it come in rolls?



MYDAMIT said:


> Merry Christmas Sir Byron & your family, and to all t-shirt forum member specially our kabayan there in Philippines! See u in Feb...hehehe


thanks. vacation time? i'll bet you're bringing in a lot of supplies for your dear brother.


----------



## MYDAMIT

maybe if you do special order from coastal they can give you in roll. sana nga makadala ako ng supply pero wala na ako pang abuno eh...hehehe


----------



## BroJames

MYDAMIT said:


> skankinrv043 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi i'm a newbie, anyone here saw the heat transfers products of TRANSFER IT! how did they do that kind of transfers embose and rubberized..
> this is their site:
> Welcome to GraphicEdge - Iron-on Transfer, Heat Press Machines, T-shirt printing images supplies
> 
> thanks and regards to all here..[/quote
> 
> TRANSFER IT is using plastisol transfer you can buy them from proworld.com or some other plastisol company.
> 
> vendors
> 
> if you want to order teestudio has a compilation booklet from proworld you can check with them.
> 
> 
> 
> *IS PLASTISOL TRANSFER TOXIC?*
> 
> In silkscreen printing plastisol inks emit toxic and cancer-causing fumes so one must heat press plastisol prints in an open area or a very well ventilated room and preferably with safety masks. I am presuming that plastisol transfer uses the same plastisol used in silkscreen. BTW, there are eco-friendly plastisol inks but from my understanding no one uses them in the Philippines because its cost is still prohibitiuve.
> 
> Can anyone confirm or deny the toxic fumes emitted by plastisol inks during heat press?
> 
> Saan pala ang coastal?
Click to expand...


----------



## vctradingcubao

sir angel, coastal is a distributor in the states.


----------



## orion001

hello po ulit mga sirs ask ko lang po kung meron po ba kayong driver ng epson 230 para sa flexisign v8.1? tnx po ulit mga sirs.  binigyan kc ko ng copy ng kaibigan ko e ala namang driver para sa r230 taspo yung sa redsail na plotter cutter nakahingi ako ng driver sa website ng redsail. tnx po ulit.


----------



## BroJames

vctradingcubao said:


> sir angel, coastal is a distributor in the states.


akala ko coastal mall. 




orion001 said:


> hello po ulit mga sirs ask ko lang po kung meron po ba kayong driver ng epson 230 para sa flexisign v8.1? tnx po ulit mga sirs.  binigyan kc ko ng copy ng kaibigan ko e ala namang driver para sa r230 taspo yung sa redsail na plotter cutter nakahingi ako ng driver sa website ng redsail. tnx po ulit.


Wala ba sa internet yung driver?


----------



## orion001

BroJames said:


> akala ko coastal mall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wala ba sa internet yung driver?



wala nga po e hinanap ko na kagabi. sana nga makakita ko ng driver niya.


----------



## vctradingcubao

from flexisign, you can't print to your epson R230? I thought you only need the windows (or Mac) driver for the epson 230 (CD usually comes with the printer, or downloadable from the epson website)?


----------



## BroJames

orion001 said:


> wala nga po e hinanap ko na kagabi. sana nga makakita ko ng driver niya.


Ang dami lumabas sa google ah. 

Eto ang pinakaunang search result sa google
Epson Driver Download

Click mo ang R230 at etong download page.
Epson Driver Download

Sa next page click ko accept at nakadownload ako.


----------



## orion001

to sir byron and sir angel.

nakakapagprint po ako sa flexi using my r230. pero nung tnry ko na mag rip and print ayaw po niya gumana. pumupunta siya sa production manager tapos naghahanap ng setting. tnignan ko po yung mga compatible epson printers nila ala pong r230. pati redsail na cutter ala po. tapos nagmail po ako sa website ng redsail may binigay po sila sakin na file inistall ko po siya tapos may lumabas nang redsail sa setting yung printer na lang po prob ko. sorry d ko po nalinaw kanina.


----------



## vctradingcubao

am not really an expert in RIPs but maybe such a desktop printer doesn't really need one? Anyway, if you can print already, then it should be OK, and your printer is not useless. What are you trying to achieve with your r230 by using the RIP&Print function in Flexi?


----------



## orion001

vctradingcubao said:


> am not really an expert in RIPs but maybe such a desktop printer doesn't really need one? Anyway, if you can print already, then it should be OK, and your printer is not useless. What are you trying to achieve with your r230 by using the RIP&Print function in Flexi?



hello again sir. im trying to use their contour cut. kc i read na pwede kang mag contour cut sa flexi using a normal cutter plotter. e yung contour na na function nila nagwwork lang sa rip and print.


----------



## vctradingcubao

orion001 said:


> hello again sir. im trying to use their contour cut. kc i read na pwede kang mag contour cut sa flexi using a normal cutter plotter. e yung contour na na function nila nagwwork lang sa rip and print.


Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the contour cut feature is for Print-&-Cut machines only, so it would not be applicable on the r230. For a separate printer and cutter workflow, there could be a way in the software to print the registration marks, then have this registration marks scanned by a cutter with optic eye.


----------



## orion001

vctradingcubao said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the contour cut feature is for Print-&-Cut machines only, so it would not be applicable on the r230. For a separate printer and cutter workflow, there could be a way in the software to print the registration marks, then have this registration marks scanned by a cutter with optic eye.



hello po sabi kc sa website nila pwede daw po kahit walang optic eye or laser. bali manual mo nlang iccalibrate yung cutter mo. bali sa flexisign po pag nag rip and print ka ang gagawin niya ay ipprint niya yung image tapos automatic na niyang llgyan nang reg mark, tapos yung outline niya automatic na niyang issend sa cutter mo. tapos ayun po pag na set mo na yung cutter mo mag contour cut na siya.


----------



## vctradingcubao

and after printing, you'll off course have to transfer the printed sheet to the cutter....
mmmm, maybe try and do the workflow manually first... it's almost the same as doing it manually anyway...


----------



## orion001

vctradingcubao said:


> and after printing, you'll off course have to transfer the printed sheet to the cutter....
> mmmm, maybe try and do the workflow manually first... it's almost the same as doing it manually anyway...



o nga po pero kc yung positioning yung habol ko kc may reg marks tapos pwede mo siya i adjust yung mga offset para mas sakto yung pag cut niya.  meron pla ko ulit nakita winpcsign po tapos may addon nakinakabit para sa mga redsail na cutters ang twag nila is mechanical pointer. instead na laser pointer para siyang pen. tapos gagamitin mo siya para ma adjust yung pag cut mo.  naginquire na nga o sa site nila kung nag sship sila dito sa pinas.  29.99USD po yung mechanical pen. tapos mga 60usd yung basic nilng software.


----------



## vctradingcubao

maybe you can add 4 small squares (or whatever marking) on the outermost corners of your printed design. then use the same vector segment and combine them with your contour cut, and this will already be your guideline when lining up on the plotter.

anyway you do it, it's quite troublesome and time consuming (IMHO) to contour cut opaque transfers. We have two versacamms with optic eye, and another Jaguar with optic eye too, but we still just use a pair of scissors to cut our laser opaque transfers. offcourse, when we use our solvent dark opaque transfer papers on the versacamms, we do a print and cut, but we only do this for volume orders. On 1 piece orders, we only use our laser opaques cut with a pair scissors. I admire your perseverance though.


----------



## orion001

vctradingcubao said:


> maybe you can add 4 small squares (or whatever marking) on the outermost corners of your printed design. then use the same vector segment and combine them with your contour cut, and this will already be your guideline when lining up on the plotter.
> 
> anyway you do it, it's quite troublesome and time consuming (IMHO) to contour cut opaque transfers. We have two versacamms with optic eye, and another Jaguar with optic eye too, but we still just use a pair of scissors to cut our laser opaque transfers. offcourse, when we use our solvent dark opaque transfer papers on the versacamms, we do a print and cut, but we only do this for volume orders. On 1 piece orders, we only use our laser opaques cut with a pair scissors. I admire your perseverance though.


 tnx po sir.  kasi po actually wala akong talent sa paggupit. hehehe.  kaya im trying to find a way to cut my transfers. also pag mga letters for example parang ang hirap gupitn yung loob ng letter "O" kaya yun.  and im still tryng to learn new things about digital t-shirt printing.  if only i had the money then ill just buy a roland or a jaguar.


----------



## vctradingcubao

, we also don't cut the inside of a printed letter O. 
you can use your plotter on vinyl flex transfers anyways. single or up to 3 colors only though.
And may I add, screenprinting is still the best method to use for shirts intended for sale.
Good luck on the coming year. I imagine that 2010 will be an exciting year for us!


----------



## orion001

vctradingcubao said:


> And may I add, screenprinting is still the best method to use for shirts intended for sale.
> Good luck on the coming year. I imagine that 2010 will be an exciting year for us!



yes i know... i originally wanted to silkscreen but due to lack of space decided on digital printing instead. i hope so my wife is planning to make shirts and i intend to print some designs on them next year.


----------



## 100%pinoy

orion001 said:


> o nga po pero kc yung positioning yung habol ko kc may reg marks tapos pwede mo siya i adjust yung mga offset para mas sakto yung pag cut niya.  meron pla ko ulit nakita winpcsign po tapos may addon nakinakabit para sa mga redsail na cutters ang twag nila is mechanical pointer. instead na laser pointer para siyang pen. tapos gagamitin mo siya para ma adjust yung pag cut mo.  naginquire na nga o sa site nila kung nag sship sila dito sa pinas.  29.99USD po yung mechanical pen. tapos mga 60usd yung basic nilng software.



HI,

base sa experience ko mas maganda na mag invest sa reliable na cutter/plotter with optic eye...... minimal lang ma encounter mong problema. Dyan sa pinas ang mahal pa naman ng vinyl heat transfer, lam ko php700 per meter, papano kong di tumama yung cutting line mo sa design?

tama yung mag research muna bago place ng order, at kong merong feedback sa end user.....


----------



## MYDAMIT

Tama ka dyan, yung may optical eye na nahihirapan pa sa pag align or kung minsan mahirap mabasa ng optical eye eh paano na ang laser or manual alignment. Pag nasira ng cutting mo talo kana sa kita mo. Mas maganda talaga kung wlang optical eye gamitin mo lang sa vinyl or 1 color design.


----------



## BroJames

May nabanggit ka dati na pwede iprint ang vinyl using solvent ink . Full color din ito?

May cutter ba kapatid mo sa caloocan?


----------



## MYDAMIT

BroJames said:


> May nabanggit ka dati na pwede iprint ang vinyl using solvent ink . Full color din ito?
> 
> May cutter ba kapatid mo sa caloocan?


 oo yung vinyl using sovent ink karamihan gamit ng print and cut cutter like roland versacam. myroon ata cyang small craftrobo doon.


----------



## BroJames

I want to see how this cutter works and what type of artwork can be done. Does he accept vinyl jobs aznd can I see the actual process involved?


----------



## vctradingcubao

let's see if i got the correct link for this video:

[media]http://www.forever-ots.com/videos/en/forever_solvent_dark.wmv[/media]


----------



## orion001

happy new year po sa imyomg lahat!!!!


----------



## orion001

hi i just got my mechanical pointer and winpcsign basic 2009 software yesterday. did some contour cutting today. and i can say that it did the job. not that good compared to cutters with optical eye but much better than weeding manually.  and its also easy to use. 

i attached some pictures for you to see.


----------



## vctradingcubao

Good Job! Congrats!


----------



## orion001

vctradingcubao said:


> Good Job! Congrats!



tnx po sir.


----------



## BroJames

orion001 said:


> hi i just got my mechanical pointer and winpcsign basic 2009 software yesterday. did some contour cutting today. and i can say that it did the job. not that good compared to cutters with optical eye but much better than weeding manually.  and its also easy to use.
> 
> i attached some pictures for you to see.


Buhay pa pala mga software with donggle. 

Magkano kuha mo sa software?


----------



## orion001

BroJames said:


> Buhay pa pala mga software with donggle.
> 
> Magkano kuha mo sa software?


$69.99 po yun gkuha ko.


----------



## MYDAMIT

orion001 said:


> hi i just got my mechanical pointer and winpcsign basic 2009 software yesterday. did some contour cutting today. and i can say that it did the job. not that good compared to cutters with optical eye but much better than weeding manually.  and its also easy to use.
> 
> i attached some pictures for you to see.


nice...kung mabibihasa ka sa paggamit niyan marami kang ma e contribute sa mga baguhan na may kapaehong cutter. Pag my time ka make a video para sa mga newbie...goodluck .thanks


----------



## chard

having some issues regarding the opaque transfer paper "blue grid"..follow all the directions pero pangit talaga naging resulta..malaki hinala ko na sa paper na yung problema kasi tinry ko naman yung joto opaque ok naman naging resulta..ayun kasi sa mga nabasa ko maganda yung blue grid ewan ko ba kung bakit gan2 naging resulta..e2 some pics blue grid vs paropy dark:

[media]http://i708.photobucket.com/albums/ww88/baroanthology/DSC06259.jpg[/media]
[media]http://i708.photobucket.com/albums/ww88/baroanthology/DSC06262.jpg[/media]
[media]http://i708.photobucket.com/albums/ww88/baroanthology/DSC06264.jpg[/media]
[media]http://i708.photobucket.com/albums/ww88/baroanthology/DSC06263.jpg[/media]

medyo pangit lang kuha kasi pangit ilaw ko ngaun ko lang din kasi ginawa..meron ba pedeng magpost ng pics ng blue grid paper nila and sample prints..thanks


----------



## MYDAMIT

medyo malabo nga ang laki ng kinaibahan, yung picture ng blue grid ganito. Marami kasi naglalabasan ng blue grid pero mag kaiba ang gumagawa. Sa blue gird dapat mas kakintab at mas vibrant ang kulay kaysa sa joto dark. Hindi ko alam kung saan ang joto dark sa picture mo.


----------



## BroJames

orion001 said:


> $69.99 po yun gkuha ko.


Saan ka located? Magkano kaya kung shipped sa Pinas with taxes and everything?

As suggested, it will be helpful indeed if you give us a blow by blow account on how you go about cutting and using it.


Re: Bluegrid

Hindi pa ako nakagamit ng blue grid pero based sa feedbacks, even sa abroad, maganda ang blude grid. Hindi kaya fake, sobrang tagal na mga papel, naiwanan sa araw, etc?


----------



## chard

MYDAMIT said:


> medyo malabo nga ang laki ng kinaibahan, yung picture ng blue grid ganito. Marami kasi naglalabasan ng blue grid pero mag kaiba ang gumagawa. Sa blue gird dapat mas kakintab at mas vibrant ang kulay kaysa sa joto dark. Hindi ko alam kung saan ang joto dark sa picture mo.


sir bali yung mas maganda yung joto dark..para syang matte finish..tapos yung malabo e yung blue grid..ganyan din yung backing nung paper na ginamit ko..nung una inisip ko baka sa settings ng printer ko kaya ang ginawa ko pinress ko yung paper without print..hindi talaga ganun kaopaque yung paper..ganun pa din nagiging resulta..im using 350 F for 15 secs tapos tinry ko din ng 6 secs kasi may nabasa ako na ganun lang settings nya..posible kaya na pangit lang yung batch na napapunta sakin?may expiration din ba tong mga ito in terms of pag laging naeexpose sa sunlight yung paper e bumababa ang quality?

itry ko naman mamaya yung jet opaque orange grid..may suggestions ba kyong settings para sa epson r230?TIA


----------



## orion001

BroJames said:


> Saan ka located? Magkano kaya kung shipped sa Pinas with taxes and everything?
> 
> As suggested, it will be helpful indeed if you give us a blow by blow account on how you go about cutting and using it.



dito po sa pinas. bali 99USD po kasama yung mechanical pointer and 65USD for shipping. bali mga 7.2k po binayad ko. may video po sa singmax na webpage kung panu ginagamit yung mechanical pointer sinundan ko lang po yun.  step by step siya. ala kc po akong cam dito kaya d ko po makuhanan kaya pic nlang po pinost ko.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Saan ka bumili ng paper? Kung sa teestudio anong date para malaman natin kung may bad batch na papel para ma confirm ko sa kapatid ko at ma contact yung supplier. Sa blue grid pinaka madali e apply tama naman yung mga setting mo. Dapat vibrant ang kulay wla pa ako nasubukan na ganyan ang kinalabasan. May mga testing ako pero mas vibrant parin ang kulay ng bluegrid kaysa sa joto. Yung joto nag fafade pa pero na ok naman at medyo stretchable yung joto. 3g opaque ok din pinagsamang blue grid at joto ang itsura.


----------



## vctradingcubao

chard, does it look faded right after printing, or after pressing? a printed opaque transfer paper, should look very similar even after it was pressed to the shirt (sometimes, i even call it "t-shirt sticker").


----------



## chard

got it from a different store sir roq..di ko na lang babanggitin yung name kasi ok naman yung ibng products nya and baka hindi nya din alam na may gantong batch sya ng papers..inform ko na lang sya..

btw sir, anong settings recommended nyo for printing on transfer media..TIA


----------



## chard

vctradingcubao said:


> chard, does it look faded right after printing, or after pressing? a printed opaque transfer paper, should look very similar even after it was pressed to the shirt (sometimes, i even call it "t-shirt sticker").


sir nung bagong print ok naman yung itsura nya pero mas vibrant yung sa joto dark..tapos nung pinress ko na sobrang labo na nung blue grid..


----------



## Chencai

You can check our web when you feel free,pls.




dmt387 said:


> What do I need to be able to start a Heat Transfer business here in the Philippines?
> 
> Basically I want to know what are the things I would mostly need (specifically) to operate and WHERE to get them coz I have no clue
> 
> Thanks, and hope to hear from you guys soon!


----------



## vctradingcubao

seems like the ink does not adhere well to the paper, and/or this is caused by the heat (which should not be the case in the first place). Either you got a bad batch, or that paper is "blue grid-China". Are you using teflon or Silicon paper when pressing opaque transfers?


----------



## chard

vctradingcubao said:


> seems like the ink does not adhere well to the paper, and/or this is caused by the heat (which should not be the case in the first place). Either you got a bad batch, or that paper is "blue grid-China". Are you using teflon or Silicon paper when pressing opaque transfers?


i also tried pressing the paper with no ink on in..instead of having a white opaque transfer, the result is the same and faded..i also tried to reduce the heat and time but still no luck..im using a silicon paper in between press..ill try a different blue grid from another supplier and compare the results..


----------



## Chic Chick

MYDAMIT said:


> Hindi ako familiar sa brand pero para siyang china cutter, cguro ok lang kung hindi mo kailangan ang contour cut gagamitin mo lang sa vinyl ok na ito. Nka subok din ako ng china cutter yung Copam ok naman sila sa basic cutting.


 
hi!
pasingit lang po.
i am looking at putting up a small home based t-shirt printing biz... and i have been reading in the forums a lot about these cutters... but i don't understand exactly what it will be for. some say it's ok even if i don't buy one, yung iba naman kailangan daw. 
is it really necessary? seems pricey din kasi eh. eh i am just starting up. as in totally newbie ako about it.
plus... and i guess this might be a helpful info for you... i intend to make statement shirts lang naman. not a lot of grpahics. so i wonder if i will still need a cutter?
thanks so much for your reply!


----------



## chard

if your are going to make statement tees and not planning to do silkscreen i suggest you get a cutter and print those statement tees thru vinyl transfer..sir byron here is a supplier of vinyls..


----------



## chard

if your are going to make statement tees and not planning to do silkscreen i suggest you get a cutter and print those statement tees thru vinyl transfer..sir byron here is a supplier of vinyls..


----------



## orion001

Chic Chick said:


> hi!
> pasingit lang po.
> i am looking at putting up a small home based t-shirt printing biz... and i have been reading in the forums a lot about these cutters... but i don't understand exactly what it will be for. some say it's ok even if i don't buy one, yung iba naman kailangan daw.
> is it really necessary? seems pricey din kasi eh. eh i am just starting up. as in totally newbie ako about it.
> plus... and i guess this might be a helpful info for you... i intend to make statement shirts lang naman. not a lot of grpahics. so i wonder if i will still need a cutter?
> thanks so much for your reply!



i think for statement tees much better kung may cutter ka then use vinyl instead of transfer paper. kc based from my experience and hirap mag weed or gupitin manually ng mga transfer papers. and kung basically statements or words and gagwin mo mas ok na yung may cutter ka. yun lang yung sakin new land din ako sa business na ganito almost a month lang. meron pa dyan na tutulong sayo na mas experienced kaysa sakin.


----------



## vctradingcubao

Heat Transfer Vinyl (or Flex as we call them) are really great for those statement tees. However, when designing/printing tees intended for sale, screenprinting should be the first method to consider. It's more cost effective.


----------



## rjessc

rhyantiangco said:


> @Byron,
> The store name is "Transfer It" and I saw their shop at the new SM Annex in North EDSA. Newbie question, what is "solvent opaque materials"?


"Transfer It" uses ordinary heat transfer papers. They are not plastisol transfers. I've seen a lot of other stores and companies doing heat transfers and they are a lot better than "Transfer It." IMHO


----------



## vctradingcubao

Yes Ronald, they also use ordinary inkjet transfer papers (among others), mainly for the personalized, 1 piece jobs. But I think what rhyan was referring to are those stock transfers that they use for their dark shirts. I've seen them and I don't think they are the ordinary inkjet opaque transfer papers. ROQ suggested that those could be plastisol transfers. I, on the other hand, thinks that those are Lithographic transfers, (the kinds printed on offset printers).

As for the quality of their inkjet transfers, I have not tested them yet.


----------



## MYDAMIT

if you want to see some actual sample of stock transfer or plastisol transfer myroon sa teestudio, they also have some sample from transfer express and F&M (plastisol company) they also have compilation of proworld booklet. 
addtional about cutter pwede rin itong gamitin pang cut ng magnet and car sticker.


----------



## BroJames

Chic Chick said:


> hi!
> pasingit lang po.
> i am looking at putting up a small home based t-shirt printing biz... and i have been reading in the forums a lot about these cutters... but i don't understand exactly what it will be for. some say it's ok even if i don't buy one, yung iba naman kailangan daw.
> is it really necessary? seems pricey din kasi eh. eh i am just starting up. as in totally newbie ako about it.
> plus... and i guess this might be a helpful info for you... i intend to make statement shirts lang naman. not a lot of grpahics. so i wonder if i will still need a cutter?
> thanks so much for your reply!


Cutters are for cutting vinyl. I think, vinyls or cutted vinyls have its roots or are usually used for cutting letters and simple designs for signages. Anyway, you can google for info if you want more historical info. Simple prints can be made from vinyl. So if you want to print letters or images like simple cartoon characters then you may want to consider vinyl. One advantage of vinyl is that it is colorful and properly heated vinyl is said to outlast the shirt itself so pang matagalan. 

You don't really need a cutter for vinyl transfer but it can make your life easier. For commercial applications and complex designs a cutter is a necessity. 

I also understand that you can print on vinyl but I am not sure how good the printed image is.

Heat transfer naman produces photographic images in a flash. Ideal for custom printing of complex images or even just statement tees. You only need a heat press(no cutter). However heat transfer

You can also consider silkscreen as suggested by sir byron. Silkscreen, or rather screen printing is still the best. Screen printing is complex compared to heat transfer and vinyl cutting but if you are interested only in statement tees, which to my mind consist mostly of texts, your life as a screen printer will be quite easy. Screen printing also requires more space but if you search youtube for youtees you will see that you can work on a kitchentop. Well actually, plus washing area. Mas mabusisi nga lang so you may want to watch the video to see if you want to consider screenprinting.


----------



## vctradingcubao

BroJames said:


> You don't really need a cutter for vinyl transfer but it can make your life easier. For commercial applications and complex designs a cutter is a necessity.


Sir Angel, you really need a cutting plotter like a Roland GX-24 for vinyl transfers.


----------



## chard

if you are not going to use cutter, its like you are creating a stencil for silkscreen the old times way..unlike on stencil film for silkscreen, vinyls are not transparent so it will be hard to make a guide for manual cutting.


----------



## vctradingcubao

chard said:


> if you are not going to use cutter, its like you are creating a stencil for silkscreen the old times way..unlike on stencil film for silkscreen, vinyls are not transparent so it will be hard to make a guide for manual cutting.


I agree, and mostly, 1 piece orders are accepted, so it would really be a pain if you do a 1 piece order and not have a cutter.


----------



## BroJames

Manual cutting is definitely painstaking and time consuming but sometimes it also depends on the person. Generally, me included, we consider such process obsolete and too "matrabaho" not including the human errors that can easily affect the cutting. But there are screen printers who not only prefer stencils and manual cutting. They actually do not do photographic stencil even on images so they limit themselves to cartoon like images and do not accept complicated designs. They are in still business though even if the process they use is difficult - difficult in our terms. The t-shirts we are selling (black water, seabees, marines) are done using this manual stencil cutting. This is how I first screen print and I wouldn;t do it that way today considering how easy it is - and not expensive or difficult - to do the photographic process.

Just sharing some observations.


----------



## chard

the only difference with them using that kind of method is that they started long time ago and choose not to embrace change and hang on to their business. they may have establish a name or a good network of customer during that time. but unlike if your are just starting out, its more practical to start with the methods that are known today and used today. maybe you can save on initial cost with the materials using the old style but in general your not. take note that the time you spent is also money earned or lost. the question is, what do you prefer?do you want to be busy or do you want to profit?


----------



## BroJames

I agree that they are sticking to an old practice but they are not probably saving on cost. Parang hindi kasi magkano lang 500w halogen, glass, PE, styro? Wala pang 1k and you can do photo transfer na. Cheaper still kung idikit mo na lang sa bintana yung positive and screen at paexpose sa araw.

What I am really saying is, if someone finds a cutter expensive or am not willing to jump into it right away, maybe he or she can try manual cutting first then decide later.


----------



## chard

i think hindi old way ang 500watts halogen exposure unit. what im referring to is manual cutting of stencil. pero ginagamit pa din sya ngaun if kailangan talaga ng makapal na stencil for high density printing.


----------



## chard

i think heat applied vinyl is specifically made for plotters and plotters for vinyls is not an option but rather a necessity. well, thats what i think. might be wrong.


----------



## BroJames

In our case, 3 dozen lang naman yung print pero stencil pa rin ginamit. Sa cutters naman, for commercial operations, let's say that it is not only practical but essential for productivity.


----------



## vctradingcubao

yes, that's a different analogy comparing manual cutting of the stencils for screenprinting vs manual cutting of t-shirt vinyls for transfer printing. IMHO, You could still definitely do the former, but definitely not the latter. And yes, I also think t-shirt vinyl was specifically designed to be cut on cutting plotters. Ofcourse, if it's a simple circle, rectangle or triangle, then you can use even a pair of scissors.


----------



## mydee

hi hope we can be a great help to you guys who wanted to have a tshirt printing business. our shops name is MyDee and we are located at 57 kamuning rd cor scout ybardolza q.c., we offer heat press machines, cutter plotter , printer and consumables for t shirt printing business. we oofer complete training and tutorial on how to start the business.thanks


----------



## BroJames

vctradingcubao said:


> yes, that's a different analogy comparing manual cutting of the stencils for screenprinting vs manual cutting of t-shirt vinyls for transfer printing. IMHO, You could still definitely do the former, but definitely not the latter. And yes, I also think t-shirt vinyl was specifically designed to be cut on cutting plotters. Ofcourse, if it's a simple circle, rectangle or triangle, then you can use even a pair of scissors.


It was not meant to be an analogy between vinyl and stencil but only to show the process of manual cutting, which is the same even on cardboard or artpaper, while difficult can be done - and is done in some commercial applications. And without saying it directly, it is meant to offer an option to someone who may not be sure if he or she wants to jump into the vinyl printing business or not. 

Its like a broker I know. I asked him why he bought his house at high interest tersm. Sabi niya, think of it this way. Kung hindi ko kinagat ang terms nila, hindi pa ako magkakaroon ng bahay ngayon.

In the same light, if someone finds a vinyl too expensive or is not willing to invest on it then end of story. But if one is really curious but uncertain, maybe manual cutting can be an interim solution so one can see what ninyl transfer looks like without buying a cutter first. Another option would be to go to a shop and see how it is done. 

In my case kasi, when I was exploring the possibilities of screen printing my own shirts, mga naririnig ko is malaking space kailangan and mahirap ang screen printing which is true compare to heat press. Pero I was able to accept the printing of 1 color school uniforms because I had an option and that is the eyeball method I used as a hobbyist. Essentially, that is silkscreen on a platen placed on top of a table. Actually, I had a second option. A few weeks before that, I dropped by Virgo to inquire about stencils and learned that they can make ready-to-print screens. 

At that time hindi ko pa alam ang registration marks, use of angular bars and eyelet screws, etc, etc. But that school uniform job served as an interim step. Now, after building several versions of my own press to suit my personal circumstance - including a small space, having burned my own screens, etc, etc, I can say that this could not have happened if I did not have that option of screen printing the hobbyist way - which served as an interim step to screen printing the modern way.


----------



## chard

mydee said:


> hi hope we can be a great help to you guys who wanted to have a tshirt printing business. our shops name is MyDee and we are located at 57 kamuning rd cor scout ybardolza q.c., we offer heat press machines, cutter plotter , printer and consumables for t shirt printing business. we oofer complete training and tutorial on how to start the business.thanks


another self promoting post..^_^

why dont you just post your site in your signature and just let people to visit and judge it for themselves or you can send a pm to those in need of your service.^_^


----------



## bebo

if i have a vinyl transfer and a heat pres machine i think i can make a statement shirt without the the use of a cutter ploter even if the order comes in dozzens. we use to cut and sew leters and numbers on a jersey basketball uniform and we have done that for years.any one who have skills and talent can do that easly. or make a patern of the leters and use it to trace the design on the vinyl then cut using scisors or cutter blade.


----------



## bebo

vctradingcubao said:


> I agree, and mostly, 1 piece orders are accepted, so it would really be a pain if you do a 1 piece order and not have a cutter.


 


i think the real pain here is the price of the cutter


----------



## vctradingcubao

bebo said:


> i think the real pain here is the price of the cutter


Well, to be blunt, I'd say that one should never offer vinyl flex transfer printing services if he/she doesn't have a cutter.



bebo said:


> if i have a vinyl transfer and a heat pres machine i think i can make a statement shirt without the the use of a cutter ploter even if the order comes in dozzens. we use to cut and sew leters and numbers on a jersey basketball uniform and we have done that for years.any one who have skills and talent can do that easly. or make a patern of the leters and use it to trace the design on the vinyl then cut using scisors or cutter blade.


what if the customer comes to you and orders one piece black shirt with this design using vinyl flex transfers:










and yes, he wants to wait for the shirt 'coz he wants to wear it right away, 

I counted the red parts, and there's 82 separate parts there. I'll say again: this would really be a pain job laying all those 82 separate and individual parts together to form a design.
Would you say, oh, I don't have a cutter, we do things manually and still accept the job? Or would you say, sorry, we don't have a cutter and we could not do this kind of job.
I'd do the latter and will politely decline.


----------



## chard

agree..actually madali pa nga sample ni sir byron..pano kung hindi lang laging straight ang font?


----------



## vctradingcubao

lol, 
try this chard, on a 6 x 6 inch area, because the customer is a small lady!


----------



## chard

with the right tools kaya sir in 5mins or so..heres the image after tracing..juz need to send it to my plotter..size is in 6x5in..syempre mas maganda pa dyan quality ng trace if original design ang nasakin..

if you dont have plotter i suggest dont offer services that needed one. in the long run it will be a pain in the *** and youll have problems regarding inconsistencies and rejects.


----------



## chard

time difference between the post of sir byron and mine is 5mins..hihi


----------



## vctradingcubao

chard said:


> with the right tools kaya sir in 5mins or so..heres the image after tracing..juz need to send it to my plotter..size is in 6x5in..syempre mas maganda pa dyan quality ng trace if original design ang nasakin..


No cutter please, let's try this manually! Would you do it?


----------



## chard

haha..ill decline the challenge sir..ilalaan ko na lng sa ibang bagay yung oras ko..magkamli pa ng cut sayang agad vinyl..baka wala din akong kitain dyan..hehe


----------



## vctradingcubao

chard said:


> haha..ill decline the challenge sir..ilalaan ko na lng sa ibang bagay yung oras ko..magkamli pa ng cut sayang agad vinyl..baka wala din akong kitain dyan..hehe


my point, exactly!


----------



## bebo

i think i can do that manualy kung isa lang ang order pero kung 2 or more screen printing nalang.
ang gagawin ko ill print it on a piece of paper and then with the use of a sharp cutter blade i can cut in minutes base on the design you just posted idont even have to look for the same kind of font just print it on a piece of paper and use it as a patern.


----------



## vctradingcubao

bebo said:


> i think i can do that manualy kung isa lang ang order pero kung 2 or more screen printing nalang.
> ang gagawin ko ill print it on a piece of paper and then with the use of a sharp cutter blade i can cut in minutes base on the design you just posted idont even have to look for the same kind of font just print it on a piece of paper and use it as a patern.


rudy, may i ask how are you going to "trace" and mark the pattern on the paper to the vinyl flex material? are you going to tape it and trace? how will you do it?

How much would you charge for such job?


----------



## bebo

chard said:


> with the right tools kaya sir in 5mins or so..heres the image after tracing..juz need to send it to my plotter..size is in 6x5in..syempre mas maganda pa dyan quality ng trace if original design ang nasakin..
> 
> if you dont have plotter i suggest dont offer services that needed one. in the long run it will be a pain in the *** and youll have problems regarding inconsistencies and rejects.


 


kapag pala tinrace mo magiging bakil bakil yung edge pag cut sa cutter in just 5 minutes papano kung special pa yung font halos walang katulad baka abutin ka ilang oras bago mahanap yung kaparehong font. kung i trace mo naman sa pc manualy baka yung 5 minutes mo maging 5hours


----------



## vctradingcubao

bebo said:


> kapag pala tinrace mo magiging bakil bakil yung edge pag cut sa cutter in just 5 minutes papano kung special pa yung font halos walang katulad baka abutin ka ilang oras bago mahanap yung kaparehong font. kung i trace mo naman sa pc manualy baka yung 5 minutes mo maging 5hours


No rudy, the customer should bring their own vector file.
If they are to request for a vector tracing, or design, that's already digitizing and is a separate job, and should be charged separately.
If they don't want to pay a separate drawing fee, you can just ask them to choose from the available fonts in your vector software, a simple text design done in front of them and they have to approve it there.


----------



## BroJames

I think everyone is right, Kay sir byron and sir chard, mahirap ang mano mano to which there is no argument. Kay sir bebo naman he has manually cut letters and numbers on dozens of basketball jerseys because he or his employees have the proper skills. Ang sa akin naman it can be resorted to temporarily before one decides to commit money on a plotter(assuming one already has a heat press). Ako, nag bond paper plus mantika ako before buying P250-280 or so transparencies at NBS. Nagkataon lang may 500w halogen ako atg kung wala malamang sa araw ko muna ieexpose screens ko. Right now I am having my heat transfer shirts outsourced until I can decide whether to buy a heat press or not. 

While it is given that computers and machines made our life easier, and to some extent lazier by pampering us with modern day conveniences), screen printing used to be done by manually cutting stencils and the industry survived just fine. I am sure nobody really complained about the difficulty in the same way nobody is really complaining about having to coat emulsion, expose and wash screens. I am sure there are those who "complained" about how difficult burning screens are but at the same time accepted it as the proper way to do it. Maybe many years from now, some little toddler today who goes on to do screen printing will say that coating and burning screens is difficult (if there is an easier way to do it by then).

Ako, I don't see myself cutting stencils ever again but other people with the skills and patience, and maybe the time, still does it that way..

Share ko lang itong bulldog, sans the watermarks, which is on front of one of our shirt using stencil cut screens.









And this, or a similar image, is at the back.









Although one cuts only once on a stencil and on vinyl one cuts as many as there are shirts to be printed.


----------



## bebo

vctradingcubao said:


> rudy, may i ask how are you going to "trace" and mark the pattern on the paper to the vinyl flex material? are you going to tape it and trace? how will you do it?
> 
> How much would you charge for such job?


 


ill just put the paper with print patern on the top of the vinyl flex and tape it or you can put a little glue on the paper on the parts were theres no letters printed so that it wont move while doing the cut


----------



## vctradingcubao

bebo said:


> ill just put the paper with print patern on the top of the vinyl flex and tape it or you can put a little glue on the paper on the parts were theres no letters printed so that it wont move while doing the cut


i don't know sir rudy...
but, with the paper on top of the vinyl flex, and you wanted to cut the vinyl flex, you will be cutting through the paper and into the vinyl. This will result in mis alignment for sure.

I'm thinking that you should mark the vinyl by tracing into the paper, just like what the manual embroidery sewers are doing in Bulacan.

or, maybe you could print the outline directly on the flex using an inkjet printer (cheaper than a cutter), then you can do your manual cutting now (the process that I don't want to be doing).


----------



## vctradingcubao

BroJames said:


> Ako, I don't see myself cutting stencils ever again but other people with the skills and patience, and maybe the time, still does it that way..
> .....Although one cuts only once on a stencil and on vinyl one cuts as many as there are shirts to be printed.


Nice design sir Angel. Actually, I don't question the use of stencils on screen printing. In fact, most of the people I know still do it this way, and in some cases, it's even more economical, like doing the individual player names when printing on basketball jerseys (sir Rudy and lots of others I know are experts here).

i just would not advise a person (Lucy) to offer vinyl flex transfer printing services in her shop when she does'nt have a cutting plotter.


----------



## BroJames

vctradingcubao said:


> Nice design sir Angel. Actually, I don't question the use of stencils on screen printing. In fact, most of the people I know still do it this way, and in some cases, it's even more economical, like doing the individual player names when printing on basketball jerseys (sir Rudy and lots of others I know are experts here).
> 
> i just would not advise a person (Lucy) to offer vinyl flex transfer printing services in her shop when she does'nt have a cutting plotter.


We are all just sharing ideas sir byron. But for the record, I don't see myself going back to stencils. I don't really have the talent, the patience and most of all the time to do it. I just used to do it because that was the way it was done when I first started screen printing.

I also wouldn't suggest that someone go into the vinyl flex business without a cutter/plotter. It's just she mentioned that she finds it expensive so I just offered some alternatives but only to give her ideas so she can decide later. Another alternative would be to go to a shop that has vinly printing and see how it is done. I believe options helps and in this case is was really to get her to look at things deeper and to get a more solid idea what vinly/flex is all about. It turns out that money is not really a problem for lucy as I read somewhere that she is considering a US made heat press which costs 6 times more than a China press. I would surmise that she use the word "expensive" because she does not have a clear picture about vinyls. As it would seem, she is willing to spend more if she sees the need for it.

I would like to believe that in one way or another, directly or indirectly, no matter how small, we all helped.


----------



## bebo

vctradingcubao said:


> i don't know sir rudy...
> but, with the paper on top of the vinyl flex, and you wanted to cut the vinyl flex, you will be cutting through the paper and into the vinyl. This will result in mis alignment for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive seen cutter plotter that cuts mis alignment too as a matter of fact sa sta lucia mall may gumagawa ng vinyl sticker using cutter ploter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if i were to cut flex manualy im gona make sure theres no mis allignment


----------



## vctradingcubao

BroJames said:


> I would like to believe that in one way or another, directly or indirectly, no matter how small, we all helped.


Ah, yes naman sir, .


----------



## bebo

chard said:


> haha..ill decline the challenge sir..ilalaan ko na lng sa ibang bagay yung oras ko..magkamli pa ng cut sayang agad vinyl..baka wala din akong kitain dyan..hehe


 



i agree with chard ill decline that verry simlpe challenge if i were chard. but becouse I was me that challenge is just a peace of cake.


----------



## vctradingcubao

hehehe, careful sir rudy, i might send a piece of vinyl through your Mom. 6 inch x 6 inch size, and a piece of black shirt.

We can call this: The Vinyl Manual Cutting Challenge 2010


----------



## bebo

bring it on sir byron as long as its free I would love to take *The Vinyl Manual Cutting Challenge 2010*

hihihi kaya lang wala ko heat press


----------



## chard

note ko lang, if you are going to cut the vinyl manually, x-acto knife or any pen type cutter is the only option since using the scissors will break the vinyls apart. unlike with x-acto knife you can cut the vinyl only and not the release sheet..

it may be stated that lucy is going to release statement shirt. cutting simple font manually may do the job just like in jerseys where letters and numbers are bold. but how about other kinds of font?other designs like tribal?

panong misalignment sir rudy?talaga misalign yung pagcut o are you referring when it comes to multiple color vinyl na sticker?where patong2 yung mga designs and misalignment may happen depending on the person placing the vinyls on top of the other?


----------



## vctradingcubao

bebo said:


> bring it on sir byron as long as its free I would love to take *The Vinyl Manual Cutting Challenge 2010*
> 
> hihihi kaya lang wala ko heat press


You're ON, sir rudy! I'll do the pressing, just cut 'em!
This should be our design:


----------



## bebo

yung mis allignment na nakita ko yung leters *o e a *mis aligned yung circle cut na nasa gitna


----------



## chard

ah ok..cant tell if the original vector file is in that way but if its not then its a misaligned cut. although my cutter is china made, i never experienced misaligned cut problems. only the plotter stops after long runs.


----------



## bebo

vctradingcubao said:


> You're ON, sir rudy! I'll do the pressing, just cut 'em!
> This should be our design:


 




ok sir hehe 

(baka mapahiya ako yabang ko kasi)


----------



## MYDAMIT

Parang ang hirap naman e cut yan, siguro ma cucut parin yan pero hindi gaano ka smooth yung cutting...sabik akong makita ang reslut ng challenge.


----------



## 100%pinoy

mmmmmm.....noong di pa na imbento ang cutter plotter mani yan.....


----------



## chard

lolz..actually, nauna naimbento ang plotter..makes sense?


----------



## Chic Chick

BroJames said:


> It was not meant to be an analogy between vinyl and stencil but only to show the process of manual cutting, which is the same even on cardboard or artpaper, while difficult can be done - and is done in some commercial applications. And without saying it directly, it is meant to offer an option to someone who may not be sure if he or she wants to jump into the vinyl printing business or not.
> 
> Its like a broker I know. I asked him why he bought his house at high interest tersm. Sabi niya, think of it this way. Kung hindi ko kinagat ang terms nila, hindi pa ako magkakaroon ng bahay ngayon.
> 
> In the same light, if someone finds a vinyl too expensive or is not willing to invest on it then end of story. But if one is really curious but uncertain, maybe manual cutting can be an interim solution so one can see what ninyl transfer looks like without buying a cutter first. Another option would be to go to a shop and see how it is done.
> 
> In my case kasi, when I was exploring the possibilities of screen printing my own shirts, mga naririnig ko is malaking space kailangan and mahirap ang screen printing which is true compare to heat press. Pero I was able to accept the printing of 1 color school uniforms because I had an option and that is the eyeball method I used as a hobbyist. Essentially, that is silkscreen on a platen placed on top of a table. Actually, I had a second option. A few weeks before that, I dropped by Virgo to inquire about stencils and learned that they can make ready-to-print screens.
> 
> At that time hindi ko pa alam ang registration marks, use of angular bars and eyelet screws, etc, etc. But that school uniform job served as an interim step. Now, after building several versions of my own press to suit my personal circumstance - including a small space, having burned my own screens, etc, etc, I can say that this could not have happened if I did not have that option of screen printing the hobbyist way - which served as an interim step to screen printing the modern way.


 
to tell you all quite honestly - YOU HAVE TOTALLY LOST ME. LOL i am now immersed into all these technical terms and processes - which right now i am quite clueless about - but thanks anyway because i am learning more every step of the way. (i love t-shirt forums i am about to cry!)

i do hope you don't end up arguing til page 100 of this thread tho - thanks to me. hehe

with how byron explained it to me earlier... seems a cutter is indeed crucial. BUT, for my specific business and the product i want to come up with which wouldn't require thousands in volume... siguro sa simula tiyaga muna ako sa manual cutting. i'll just work around my designs so that they don't end up too tedious for my scissors.  gagawan ko nalang ng paraan. plus, again... since i'm a newbie i think it would do me well also to learn as much as i can about its processes, even cutting designs manually kung kinakailangan. nacha-challenge ako! hah! (wag lang akong madala. hehe)

anyway, i am so glad i get to discuss these things freely with all of you. thanks a lot!


----------



## Chic Chick

BroJames said:


> We are all just sharing ideas sir byron. But for the record, I don't see myself going back to stencils. I don't really have the talent, the patience and most of all the time to do it. I just used to do it because that was the way it was done when I first started screen printing.
> 
> I also wouldn't suggest that someone go into the vinyl flex business without a cutter/plotter. It's just she mentioned that she finds it expensive so I just offered some alternatives but only to give her ideas so she can decide later. Another alternative would be to go to a shop that has vinly printing and see how it is done. I believe options helps and in this case is was really to get her to look at things deeper and to get a more solid idea what vinly/flex is all about. It turns out that money is not really a problem for lucy as I read somewhere that she is considering a US made heat press which costs 6 times more than a China press. I would surmise that she use the word "expensive" because she does not have a clear picture about vinyls. As it would seem, she is willing to spend more if she sees the need for it.
> 
> I would like to believe that in one way or another, directly or indirectly, no matter how small, we all helped.


 
my gawd! i haven't finished reading all of your replies when i first replied (if that makes any sense)... so now there's a vinyl manual cutting challenge 2010? haha! baka naman sa akin pa kayo mag-solicit ng prize ha?!  

anyhow... if the challenges indeed are accepted and ma-assess ang results... i think all of us will benefit. may matututunang bago. whether doable or not - kapupulutan parin.


----------



## Chic Chick

BroJames said:


> We are all just sharing ideas sir byron. But for the record, I don't see myself going back to stencils. I don't really have the talent, the patience and most of all the time to do it. I just used to do it because that was the way it was done when I first started screen printing.
> 
> I also wouldn't suggest that someone go into the vinyl flex business without a cutter/plotter. It's just she mentioned that she finds it expensive so I just offered some alternatives but only to give her ideas so she can decide later. Another alternative would be to go to a shop that has vinly printing and see how it is done. I believe options helps and in this case is was really to get her to look at things deeper and to get a more solid idea what vinly/flex is all about. It turns out that money is not really a problem for lucy as I read somewhere that she is considering a US made heat press which costs 6 times more than a China press. I would surmise that she use the word "expensive" because she does not have a clear picture about vinyls. As it would seem, she is willing to spend more if she sees the need for it.
> 
> I would like to believe that in one way or another, directly or indirectly, no matter how small, we all helped.


 
i guess for anyone who is just about to start a business - especially one that is kinda off from what he/she is doing professionally... would need all the help he/she can get! so thanks for the "knowledge power" this has brought me - and for boosting my confidence as well!

angel, thanks for the alternatives you showed which opened up a variety of side-threads on this one. at least i learned that even as cutters are available these days eh talaga naman palang manual sila nung sinaunang panahon (panahon ninyo ni sir rudy? joke lang! hehe) point ko lang - kung tiya-tiyagain... posible (though not for all fonts/designs).

yun nga lang... if you're kinda OC... and a lot of customers these days are that as well - aba baka hindi pumasa ang quality lalo na kung tulad kong baguhan lang ang gagawa diba.  although i am quite talented at "cutting", di ko alam kung kakayanin ng powers ko pag talagang professional jobs na ang usapan where i can't afford to create a bad first impression on my business.

yes i did consider getting a US-made heat press bec i was too worried about the repairs that i might (or most likely will) encounter with a China. but when i considered it carefully, i realized hindi lang naman kasi availability ng capital ang dapat na basehan ko diba - kundi practicality din. besides, since most of the presses being sold in the country are china, i would like to believe more people are now capable of repairing or troubleshooting them - plus available naman DAW ang parts. yun nga lang, hassle at paano kung dagsa ang orders? maybe the only reason why i am willing to gamble now with a china, at least initially - is bec i am not looking at volume orders (yet) - hindi yun ang business strat na gusto kong pasukin at this time. so maybe a china will work for me for the meantime or until i grow my biz like monster big (tulad ni byron. haha!)


----------



## 100%pinoy

mmmmmmmm....... hirap talaga pag lang cutter as in "mahirap" pero kaya.... manual cutting pa ginagawa namin sa shop ng tito ko noon.....imagine...buong jeep paikutan mo ng vinyl sticker 3 - 4 color layer yun....

pero kong sa fabric na pag-uusapan....cutter na lang gamitin natin... mas madali, mas mabilis, near perfect pa... yuko na balikan yung proseso ng Tito ko noon...

sa GX24 or any cutter.....saglit lang

anyway....daming matutunan dito......Pimpashirt.com


----------



## BroJames

Chic Chick said:


> to tell you all quite honestly - YOU HAVE TOTALLY LOST ME. LOL i am now immersed into all these technical terms and processes - which right now i am quite clueless about - but thanks anyway because i am learning more every step of the way. (i love t-shirt forums i am about to cry!)
> 
> i do hope you don't end up arguing til page 100 of this thread tho - thanks to me. hehe
> 
> with how byron explained it to me earlier... seems a cutter is indeed crucial. BUT, for my specific business and the product i want to come up with which wouldn't require thousands in volume... *siguro sa simula tiyaga muna ako sa manual cutting. i'll just work around my designs so that they don't end up too tedious for my scissors.  gagawan ko nalang ng paraan. plus, again... since i'm a newbie i think it would do me well also to learn as much as i can about its processes, even cutting designs manually kung kinakailangan. nacha-challenge ako! hah! *(wag lang akong madala. hehe)
> 
> anyway, i am so glad i get to discuss these things freely with all of you. thanks a lot!


I think that is good para mafeel mo what vinyl transfer is and if you believe that is what you want to go into then buy a cutter/plotter. Maybe you will even find out you have some hidden talent. Yung challenge I believe it was thrown and accepted all in the spirit of fun. 

Sana somebody also show us usual designs as well as more complicated designs that can be done with vinyl using cutter/plotter.


----------



## 100%pinoy

mmmmmmm..... kung pansinin natin ang nga video dito Pimpashirt.com.... karamihan simple at 1-2 layer design lang. kung ma visualize natin sa 3 or 4 layers design. napaka-kapal na at mabigat na sa fabric.

para sa akin ang vinyl.....less is more.....ang limitation ay nasa creative skills ng artist/designer.... kasi, ang daming magagawa sa 2 color combination.

pwede bang malaman kong magkano per meter ang heat transfer vinyl sa pinas?


----------



## orion001

100%pinoy said:


> pwede bang malaman kong magkano per meter ang heat transfer vinyl sa pinas?


yung mga china made usually nagrrun from 300 per meter up tapos pag mga high end na 500 ti 700 php ata.


----------



## bebo

100%pinoy said:


> mmmmmmmm....... hirap talaga pag lang cutter as in "mahirap" pero kaya.... manual cutting pa ginagawa namin sa shop ng tito ko noon.....imagine...buong jeep paikutan mo ng vinyl sticker 3 - 4 color layer yun....
> 
> pero kong sa fabric na pag-uusapan....cutter na lang gamitin natin... mas madali, mas mabilis, near perfect pa... yuko na balikan yung proseso ng Tito ko noon...
> 
> sa GX24 or any cutter.....saglit lang
> 
> anyway....daming matutunan dito......Pimpashirt.com


 




lahat naman ng trabaho mahirap lalo na pag di mo linya marahil para sa tito mo peace of cake lang ang manual cuting


----------



## 100%pinoy

orion001 said:


> yung mga china made usually nagrrun from 300 per meter up tapos pag mga high end na 500 ti 700 php ata.


mahal grabe.... mga magkano na inaabot kong nakadikit na sa t-shirt yan?

ano naman quality ng china? nasubukan mo na ba, baka isang laba lang baklas na agad kahit tama ang heat setting...


----------



## bebo

napansin ko lang sa video halos 70% ng vinyl go to waste lang sayang tapos ichacharge sa costomer yung every square inch ng vinyl lalong lalaki yung price ng print.


----------



## 100%pinoy

bebo said:


> lahat naman ng trabaho mahirap lalo na pag di mo linya marahil para sa tito mo peace of cake lang ang manual cuting


yup......tama ka, meron din di ganon ka polidong out put.... saludo ako doon sa Tito ko, dami kong natutunan nga diskarte galing sa kanya at applicable sa heat transfer vinyl


----------



## 100%pinoy

bebo said:


> napansin ko lang sa video halos 70% ng vinyl go to waste lang sayang tapos ichacharge sa costomer yung every square inch ng vinyl lalong lalaki yung price ng print.


heheheh.....pansin mo rin pala yun.... mura kasi sa kanila materyales and vendor sila ng heat press supply

sa halagang 700 dapat lahat ng klaseng tipid gagawin, tinatabi ko nga maliliit....malay mo baka sa next project baka pwede pang gamitin.....and pwede rin gamitin as abstract design


----------



## orion001

100%pinoy said:


> mahal grabe.... mga magkano na inaabot kong nakadikit na sa t-shirt yan?
> 
> ano naman quality ng china? nasubukan mo na ba, baka isang laba lang baklas na agad kahit tama ang heat setting...



ok naman po yung china yun kc ginagamit ko. yung sang shirt ko 5 washings na ok pa din. d ko pa po nattry yung mga us made ang mahal kc. pero nagtry ko ng transfer papers ng china d pa nallabhan nagcrack an agad. kaya ngyn ginagmit ko is jetpro and jet opaque.


----------



## teestudio_KaL

mas o.k ang english version.. pantay ang pag ka press sa tshirt hndi tulad ng blue faded yung bandang taas ksi hndi pantay ang pressure ng heating plate sa tshirt....teestudio


----------



## BroJames

teestudio_KaL said:


> mas o.k ang english version.. pantay ang pag ka press sa tshirt hndi tulad ng blue faded yung bandang taas ksi hndi pantay ang pressure ng heating plate sa tshirt....teestudio


OK lang sir TeeStudio and I will try to be gentle with your first post although it was 2-1/2 years ago when you first registered. Frankly, I have this impression that your brother MyDamit is the financier-owner.

Ang hirap din maginquire sa inyo kasi tuwing tumatawag ako kulang mga impormasyon ang binibigay ng tauhan ninyo o di kaya hindi alam. Naginquire na ako tungkol sa 4 station press niyo, at another time yung screen stretcher, etc. Sa CISS din hindi maganda explanation sa akin tungkol sa resetting kaya sa iba ako nagpaconvert (Balak ko noon is to buy a T10). Sa transfer papers din parang walang interest magexplain o wala masyadong alam ang mga tao at your end of the phone. And yes, sa heat press nobody (other suppliers and your staff) was able to explain to me the difference of the english version. Your _"pantay ang pag ka press sa tshirt"_ is simple and more helpful than the "masmaganda ang english version" I read elsewhere from time to time. Still, ano ba ang itsura ng english version aside from black ang kulay which has no real relevance as China press sold here are from various manufacturers? In fact, anyone with a can of BOSNY should be able to spray a heat press black.

Anyway, these are just feedbacks to help you improve your service and since you are now on-line, I hope you log in at least once a week and can help answer some of our question.


----------



## chard

sir yung china version kasi ang adjustan ng pressure e nasa likod unlike sa english version na nasa platen mismo kaya mas pantay press nya..actually kung tama ako china din naman sya pero pinangalanan na english version..so, hindi lang sa kulay nagkatalo..hehe


----------



## BroJames

chard said:


> sir yung china version kasi ang adjustan ng pressure e nasa likod unlike sa english version na nasa platen mismo kaya mas pantay press nya..actually kung tama ako china din naman sya pero pinangalanan na english version..so, hindi lang sa kulay nagkatalo..hehe


So parang clamp type yung isa na parang may bisagra sa likuran? I think parang narining ko na nga sa likod yung pangadjust ng pressure ng isa at hindi lang klaro sa akin noon. Yung movable ang plate sa ilalim mas maganda kaya dahil magaadjust yung bottom plate sa pressure ng upper plate?


----------



## chard

i think sa lahat naman sila e pede mong iloose yung screws sa bottom plate para maging parang "duyan"..


----------



## MYDAMIT

BroJames said:


> OK lang sir TeeStudio and I will try to be gentle with your first post although it was 2-1/2 years ago when you first registered. Frankly, I have this impression that your brother MyDamit is the financier-owner.


Sir My brother Siegfred is the owner his my youngest brother i'm only helping him some supplies in US, if you have question about their product just call him directly. Thanks for the comment maybe he will improve his customer support.


----------



## MYDAMIT

BroJames said:


> So parang clamp type yung isa na parang may bisagra sa likuran? I think parang narining ko na nga sa likod yung pangadjust ng pressure ng isa at hindi lang klaro sa akin noon. Yung movable ang plate sa ilalim mas maganda kaya dahil magaadjust yung bottom plate sa pressure ng upper plate?


Mas maganda pag center tap kasi fix yung baba platen yung ibabawa o heating element yung nag aadjust ng pressure kaya pantay agad ang lapat, di tulad pag sa likod ang adjustment yung babang platen ang nag aadjust ng balance kaya pag lapat mo ng platen yung unahan ang unang lumalapat kaya mas madiin or mas matagal ang lapat ng nasa unahan. English version ang tawag kasi halos lahat ng US made press ya center tap kay ginawa nila english version.


----------



## bebo

this are sample of my manual cuting using paper as a stencil


----------



## bamzurc

chard said:


> sir yung china version kasi ang adjustan ng pressure e nasa likod unlike sa english version na nasa platen mismo kaya mas pantay press nya..actually kung tama ako china din naman sya pero pinangalanan na english version..so, hindi lang sa kulay nagkatalo..hehe


yung akin black siya pero para sa likod yung pag adjust ng pressure.. try ko picturan maya at post ko dito...

speaking of cutter plotter, may nakita ako china brand (forgot the brand name) nasa 25k, ok na ba yun? eto ba yung gamit nila pag cut ng vinyl stickers pang auto? ano po hitsura naman yung vinyl na pang shirt?


----------



## netsplit

bebo said:


> this are sample of my manual cuting using paper as a stencil


Ang Galing ni Sir Rudy sa manual Cutting


----------



## netsplit

chard said:


> i think sa lahat naman sila e pede mong iloose yung screws sa bottom plate para maging parang "duyan"..


Sir chard or kung sino man ang may picture ng loose screw w/ "duyan" effect na heatpress, patingin naman po ng picture ?  Hinde ba magiging unstable? o baka masira or ma lose thread yung screw?


----------



## BroJames

netsplit said:


> Sir chard or kung sino man ang may picture ng loose screw w/ "duyan" effect na heatpress, patingin naman po ng picture ?  Hinde ba magiging unstable? o baka masira or ma lose thread yung screw?


Yung binanggit ko na gumagalaw ang lower plate hindi loosened screws iyan but yung design mismo movable siya (within a given allowance) para pantay ang pressure. Kung malakas ang pressure sa isang side magaadjust siya sa opposite side para maicompensate yung uneven pressure o maibalance ang extra pressure.

Hindi rin duyan effect iyan but more on up down ang movement.


----------



## chard

panoorin nyo na lang itong video na ito..sa bandang pahuli kung saan magppress sya sa jacket..niloose nya yung 2 screw para madaling mageven yung pressure..ito yung sinasabi ko na see saw effect..mas appropriate na tawag kesa dun sa duyan na sinabi ko..

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_rVGElCGMI[/media]


----------



## MYDAMIT

ganyan talaga ang setup pag yung china press na hndi center tap, kailangan mo luwagan screw para madali siyang mag balance...experiment mo higpitan at luwagan tignan mo kung ano deperenciya...kaya nga center tap or english version ang lagi ko ne rerecomend kasi yan yung problema ko noon.


----------



## chard

pag sa china version hindi talaga pantay yung pagkapress..kahit luwagan yung screws medyo nakaangat or mas mababa yung pressure sa bandang taas yung malapit sa likod nung press..


----------



## BroJames

MYDAMIT said:


> ganyan talaga ang setup pag yung china press na hndi center tap, kailangan mo luwagan screw para madali siyang mag balance...experiment mo higpitan at luwagan tignan mo kung ano deperenciya...kaya nga center tap or english version ang lagi ko ne rerecomend kasi yan yung problema ko noon.


Sa pagkaalam ko kinopya ang movable bottom plate sa mga US press at ang mga press na ito one of the most expensive China press costing twice as much as a regular China press. I am not sure what brand pero nakita ko na ang US made press na movable ang bottom plate and the adjustable plate is a feature and not a remedy to correct a design flaw. 

Yung press sa video iyan ba ang center tap o english version? Up-down lang adjustment at walang left right kasi pinaluwang lang ang screws at para lang yata sa small prints sa chest. Sa katagalan baka masira pa ang mga screws kasi pangpahigpit mga screws na iyan and not designed to hold a moving plate.

*Try niyo bisitahin ang **Multiprint para makita ninyo both yung U.S. press na P65,000 and yung China press na P20,000*. Yung gumawa ng China press one of the biggest manufacturer of *industrial* heat press.


----------



## MYDAMIT

anong brand ba yung US press, sa rami ng brand na nakita ko na US press wla pa ako nakita na movable yung lower platen, isa pa pag center tap yung design hindi na kailangan na movable yung lower platen. Saka malayo talaga pinag kaiba ng price dahil hnd sa style ng press kundi sa heating element at mga materiales na giagamit isa pa dyan yung lifetime warranty ng mga US press.


----------



## BroJames

Hindi ko alam ang brand pero try ko itanong later para macheck mo diyan. Sana may ibang nakakaalam talaga ng heat press ang makadaan doon at matingnan yung heat press nila. Yung ipinakita sa akin, nagmomove kung pinundot ang left and right corner. One reason pinost ko ito is I also want to hear other opinion


----------



## orion001

sir byron:

tanong ko lang po kung pwede ba magprint sa dark ng dtg na may discharge ink? also bakit po minsan may nakikita ko na parang off white na design tapos tinatanong ko discharge ink daw ang ginamit nila. pwede ba po yun? tnx po


----------



## vctradingcubao

orion001 said:


> sir byron:
> 
> tanong ko lang po kung pwede ba magprint sa dark ng dtg na may discharge ink? also bakit po minsan may nakikita ko na parang off white na design tapos tinatanong ko discharge ink daw ang ginamit nila. pwede ba po yun? tnx po


I think sir peng and the other screenprinting experts could answer you better - but as far as I know, the discharge fluid when mixed with white pigment will normally result on the "off-white" prints, meaning, it's not as white or as opaque as white plastisol, and the other waterbased white textile paint. "ganun daw talaga pag discharge, hindi sya white na white" 

As for the DTG machine with discharge ink, yes it could print on dark shirts using the discharge fluid. Only that the prints are not as bright as compared to when white ink underbase was used. Another issue, is when a shirt does not discharge well, like most of the black shirts that we have tried.


----------



## BroJames

Ang alam ko ang discharge ay hindi normal na colored ink. Discharge inks actually removes the dye of the shirt by some chemical action.


----------



## chard

yung whiteness ng discharge inks nagvavary din depende sa composition ng cotton sa shirt..pag 100% cotton mas maputi sya compare sa cotton blends.


----------



## orion001

vctradingcubao said:


> I think sir peng and the other screenprinting experts could answer you better - but as far as I know, the discharge fluid when mixed with white pigment will normally result on the "off-white" prints, meaning, it's not as white or as opaque as white plastisol, and the other waterbased white textile paint. "ganun daw talaga pag discharge, hindi sya white na white"
> 
> As for the DTG machine with discharge ink, yes it could print on dark shirts using the discharge fluid. Only that the prints are not as bright as compared to when white ink underbase was used. Another issue, is when a shirt does not discharge well, like most of the black shirts that we have tried.


ah..ok po. tnx po. kasi nag googlw ko nung sang araw about dtg printers tapos nakakita ko ng printer na made in china. unique yung name ng comapany tapos nakakapagprint daw sila on darkshirts using discharge ink. kaya yun e naalala ko na may mimaki kayo. kaya ask ko po kayo kung pano yun. tnx po ng marami sir.


----------



## orion001

sir byron pahabol po natry nyo na ba po magprint sa mga dark shirts na katulad ng softex or whistler using dtg nd discharge inks?


----------



## MYDAMIT

May nakita ako dati na nag print mo na ng silkscreen na white tapos ginamit yung dtg bali sa black shirt yun. Maaring 1st coating nag discharge ink white tapos ginamitan ng DTG sa color.


----------



## vctradingcubao

orion001 said:


> sir byron pahabol po natry nyo na ba po magprint sa mga dark shirts na katulad ng softex or whistler using dtg nd discharge inks?


maybe this previous blog post of mine could answer some of your questions:
The busyPrinter's Blog: DTG Test Prints


----------



## vctradingcubao

MYDAMIT said:


> May nakita ako dati na nag print mo na ng silkscreen na white tapos ginamit yung dtg bali sa black shirt yun. Maaring 1st coating nag discharge ink white tapos ginamitan ng DTG sa color.


Saw that post too, and yes, that's possible!


----------



## vctradingcubao

chard said:


> yung whiteness ng discharge inks nagvavary din depende sa composition ng cotton sa shirt..pag 100% cotton mas maputi sya compare sa cotton blends.


yes chard, correct!


----------



## vctradingcubao

BroJames said:


> Ang alam ko ang discharge ay hindi normal na colored ink. Discharge inks actually removes the dye of the shirt by some chemical action.


yes also, sir Angel!


----------



## chard

paano registration nun?


----------



## orion001

vctradingcubao said:


> maybe this previous blog post of mine could answer some of your questions:
> The busyPrinter's Blog: DTG Test Prints



tnx alot sir. saw the pics. ok din naman pla yung discharge printing.


----------



## MYDAMIT

ITO YUNG VIDEO:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYxYvYVMJl4[/media]


----------



## MYDAMIT

ito rin yung website i hope it helps:
Swinger DTG Swinger DGD blackbyrddesign blackbyrd Brother GT-541 Robert Lopez


----------



## orion001

hello po ask ko lang po kung san nakakabili dito ng hotfix transfer paper sa pinas? tnx po


----------



## chard

hotfix transfer?are you referring po ba sa mga stock transfers?


----------



## orion001

chard said:


> hotfix transfer?are you referring po ba sa mga stock transfers?



yung ginagamit po para sa mga rhinestones. yung parang pastic kung san siya dinidikit. taos saka mo ihheatpress


----------



## chard

ah..mylar tape or transfer/application tape po tawag dun..may nagsabi dati na meron daw sa may tutuban..naghahanap nga din ako ni2 gawa sa rhienstones..


----------



## orion001

chard said:


> ah..mylar tape or transfer/application tape po tawag dun..may nagsabi dati na meron daw sa may tutuban..naghahanap nga din ako ni2 gawa sa rhienstones..



uu nga po e ganda ng mga rhinestones for girls.


----------



## vctradingcubao

chard said:


> ah..mylar tape or transfer/application tape po tawag dun..may nagsabi dati na meron daw sa may tutuban..naghahanap nga din ako ni2 gawa sa rhienstones..


Hi Chard! May I also ask where did you purchase your silicon papers? I think we'll be running out of stocks and I could not wait for the new shipment.


----------



## chard

vctradingcubao said:


> Hi Chard! May I also ask where did you purchase your silicon papers? I think we'll be running out of stocks and I could not wait for the new shipment.


sir byron, wala pa ko nahahanap na makukunan ng mylar/silicon tape..ang ginagamit ko lang ngaun e yung mga release paper ng vinyls..medyo nakaipon kasi ako nun gawa hindi ko tinatapon dati..sabi ko baka magamit ko someday..hehe sayang nga hindi ko natanong sa multiprint kung meron sila..


----------



## BroJames

Galing ako SM at dinaanan ko ang Transfer It kiosk. Malambot ang print nila. Sa mga nakakita na ng print nila, anong brand ang papel nila o anong brand ang katumbas? Self weeding ba gamit nila?


----------



## orion001

BroJames said:


> Galing ako SM at dinaanan ko ang Transfer It kiosk. Malambot ang print nila. Sa mga nakakita na ng print nila, anong brand ang papel nila o anong brand ang katumbas? Self weeding ba gamit nila?



may nagregalo po sa anak ko ng ganyan. puff transfer po yung material. feeling ko nagpapagwa sila ng mga design overseas e. kundi china baka taiwan. tapos meron din ko nakita sa imprintable warehouse na puff transfer tapos pwede ka magprint using a versacamm.


----------



## BroJames

orion001 said:


> may nagregalo po sa anak ko ng ganyan. puff transfer po yung material. feeling ko nagpapagwa sila ng mga design overseas e. kundi china baka taiwan. tapos meron din ko nakita sa imprintable warehouse na puff transfer tapos pwede ka magprint using a versacamm.


First time I heard of puff transfer but did some googling. I did not pay special attention to all their samples but the ones I noticed does not seem to have that "puff". Seems like people are having problems with them because they did not peel ASAP while hot. Anyway, who is selling puff transfer papers in the Philippines and how does it compare to regular heat transfers in terms of durability?


----------



## vctradingcubao

We have what we call printable flock transfers.
There's also the cut-only flock transfers (we don't have them yet).
It's a felt like material that can be used for dark shirts.
The t-shirt project's ready-stock-cut-out individual letters seems similar.


----------



## Lola

I just saw this thread and noticed that there are a lot of you guys doing T-shirts in the Philippines. Can you tell me is you have a lot of craft shops out there selling fabric paint and craft items? If so is there a particular distributor who brings them in from abroad. I'd be interested in any info you have.
Thanks


----------



## vctradingcubao

Yes lola - that's because the Philippines is a T-shirt country! )

There are a few companies importing some supplies from abroad.
Some of them import the raw materials and chemicals and do their own mixing here.
There's even a union ink company here, although I'm not what's their relationship with Union Ink from the US.
What's your particular interest with them?


----------



## Lola

Hi. Thanks for the info. We make a sort of sublimation ink which people use to enhance their T-shirt transfer designs printed on a computer but which also sells well in craft shops over here for people designing their own fabric and doing card making and scrapbooking crafts. We are looking for new countries to launch into and I wondered if the Philippines would be good place.


----------



## BroJames

Lola said:


> Hi. Thanks for the info. We make a sort of sublimation ink which people use to enhance their T-shirt transfer designs printed on a computer but which also sells well in craft shops over here for people designing their own fabric and doing card making and scrapbooking crafts. We are looking for new countries to launch into and I wondered if the Philippines would be good place.


Right now, every major mall in the Philippines has a heat transfer kiosk or 2. Maybe if you post links as to what your products can do and this will generate awareness and hopefully create interest from importers.


----------



## gr4pes

I've also started my own heatpress business. And I want to do more research on it.
I want to know what's the best transfer paper out there since the one I'm using now is not that strong, it changes over the first wash and I don't want to give out those kind of shirt.
Well maybe not the first wash, my light transfer paper has a glossy finish that can be turned into matte version by pressing the print for a few seconds. But turning it into a matte version makes the print easily crack... and when it's a glossy version it crumples but then it can be solved with ironing reverse.

Then the dark transfer version. The dark version is ok but the the vibrant-ness of the color seem to fade a little but not that much. I wonder if it's with my pigment ink or the paper... I don't know. Can someone help me out please?

I also have the dye sublimation ink version I tried printing on a 95% cotton 5% spandex blend and it's not that clear, the print is faded, really faded. But it printed well on a polyester cotton, I think a 100% polymer version. But of course they told me dye sub is intended for polyester. I'm going to do more testing on it. 

Also tried printing my light transfer on the 5% spandex blouse... since the shirt stretches when worn the print cracked easily... which is really bad for business.


I got all my supplies from here folsom-arts and I've read in the beginning of the topic that they're products are mostly from china... so I guess i got the china transfer papers??

Can anyone suggest something better than what they have with a reasonable price??

Also the ones at graficad seems in good quality, their dark transfer demo was in good quality and is very different from mine. at first the paper is faded but once transferred, the color seemed more vibrant and rubberized-ish and thicker than what I have.

Although I'm not a fan of graficad customer support, I bought some consumables from them like the coaster and the girl dealing with me doesn't seem so happy that I'm buying from them, not to mention she has a frowning face, energy less efforts to sell me their products, she doesn't seem so enthusiastic about it, I was about to buy a printer from them but because she treated me and showed that she doesn't seem to be enjoying her job I just bought the coasters.

Let alone that their products are uber expensive, and that 12% VAT will be added on top of your total bill. (I think that is against the law, shouldn't it be included in the items already??)
Their plotters are jaguar and bengal... i think bengal is P55,000 not including the 12% vat (but someone told me if you don't want the 12% VAT, just tell them you don't want the receipt)

Please forgive me, I'm a noob. And I am in desperate need of help about this. I just want the best for my customers.

To help you out better the transfer paper I'm using - for white ( i don't know their brand name) has to printed in mirror image 185C in 24 seconds. And the background is kinda transparent but you can still feel that there is a film like plastic if printed on the shirt, saying you didn't cut it out first.

My dark transfer one does not need to be on mirror image but you need to peel it off first before pressing...

I looked at jetpro soft touch and jet pro opaque II - i wonder if they are better... :U

Thank you, and sorry for the very long message!! T.T


----------



## BroJames

gr4pes said:


> I've also started my own heatpress business. And I want to do more research on it.
> I want to know what's the best transfer paper out there since the one I'm using now is not that strong, it changes over the first wash and I don't want to give out those kind of shirt.
> Well maybe not the first wash, my light transfer paper has a glossy finish that can be turned into matte version by pressing the print for a few seconds. But turning it into a matte version makes the print easily crack... and when it's a glossy version it crumples but then it can be solved with ironing reverse.
> 
> Then the dark transfer version. The dark version is ok but the the vibrant-ness of the color seem to fade a little but not that much. I wonder if it's with my pigment ink or the paper... I don't know. Can someone help me out please?
> 
> I also have the dye sublimation ink version I tried printing on a 95% cotton 5% spandex blend and it's not that clear, the print is faded, really faded. But it printed well on a polyester cotton, I think a 100% polymer version. But of course they told me dye sub is intended for polyester. I'm going to do more testing on it.
> 
> Also tried printing my light transfer on the 5% spandex blouse... since the shirt stretches when worn the print cracked easily... which is really bad for business.
> 
> 
> I got all my supplies from here folsom-arts and I've read in the beginning of the topic that they're products are mostly from china... so I guess i got the china transfer papers??
> 
> Can anyone suggest something better than what they have with a reasonable price??
> 
> Also the ones at graficad seems in good quality, their dark transfer demo was in good quality and is very different from mine. at first the paper is faded but once transferred, the color seemed more vibrant and rubberized-ish and thicker than what I have.
> 
> Although I'm not a fan of graficad customer support, I bought some consumables from them like the coaster and the girl dealing with me doesn't seem so happy that I'm buying from them, not to mention she has a frowning face, energy less efforts to sell me their products, she doesn't seem so enthusiastic about it, I was about to buy a printer from them but because she treated me and showed that she doesn't seem to be enjoying her job I just bought the coasters.
> 
> Let alone that their products are uber expensive, and that 12% VAT will be added on top of your total bill. (I think that is against the law, shouldn't it be included in the items already??)
> Their plotters are jaguar and bengal... i think bengal is P55,000 not including the 12% vat (but someone told me if you don't want the 12% VAT, just tell them you don't want the receipt)
> 
> Please forgive me, I'm a noob. And I am in desperate need of help about this. I just want the best for my customers.
> 
> To help you out better the transfer paper I'm using - for white ( i don't know their brand name) has to printed in mirror image 185C in 24 seconds. And the background is kinda transparent but you can still feel that there is a film like plastic if printed on the shirt, saying you didn't cut it out first.
> 
> My dark transfer one does not need to be on mirror image but you need to peel it off first before pressing...
> 
> I looked at jetpro soft touch and jet pro opaque II - i wonder if they are better... :U
> 
> Thank you, and sorry for the very long message!! T.T



Congrats on your new venture. Saan shop mo?

1. I have not used Jet pro but heard it is OK. I suggest you buy from teestudio in Caloocan or Screenart in Divisoria. VC trading in Cubao have German papers. They are by no means the only suppliers but they are the ones I know of that sell good papers. That should put your business in the right track and if can find better suppliers then it is up to you to shift. Pero right now starting with established suppliers should be your main goal.

2. If graficad has good products that you need then to hell with the salesrep. Two can actually play the game. Kulitin mo salesrep. Kulitin mo Sales Manager. Kulitin mo Presidente nila. Ayaw nila magbenta pero gusto mo bumili. Kulitin mo lang. Customer support? What can they really offer?


----------



## gr4pes

graficad is a ripoff. they're selling china heatpresses like double the price than others. I'll try screenart in divi... . I just want to know what they're using. they said it's from the US. who knows. the guy in screenart said paropy is good...


----------



## chard

screenart offers paropy papers for light and darks..they also have jetpro ss and jetopaque..they also have transfer papers for laser printers..binigyan nila ako ng sample ng bago nilang product..self weeding na sublimation na pede sa pigment and cotton light or dark shirts..di ko pa nga lang nattry kasi medyo busy pa..


----------



## BroJames

chard said:


> screenart offers paropy papers for light and darks..they also have jetpro ss and jetopaque..they also have transfer papers for laser printers..binigyan nila ako ng sample ng bago nilang product..self weeding na sublimation na pede sa pigment and cotton light or dark shirts..di ko pa nga lang nattry kasi medyo busy pa..


Bakit lagi ka may free. Dati yung t-shirt kay rodney ngayon transfer papers kay raymond.


----------



## gr4pes

chard said:


> screenart offers paropy papers for light and darks..they also have jetpro ss and jetopaque..they also have transfer papers for laser printers..binigyan nila ako ng sample ng bago nilang product..self weeding na sublimation na pede sa pigment and cotton light or dark shirts..di ko pa nga lang nattry kasi medyo busy pa..



Is paropy more expensive than jetpro?? how much does it cost?

doesn't sublimation ink don't work with cotton. how would the selfweeding sublimation paper work with pigment cotton light and dark? pigment ink will be used?


----------



## chard

yes pigment will be used..you can google the site of joto papers..makikita mo dun yung sinasabi ko na sublicotton or sublidark yung name nung paper..


----------



## gr4pes

I guess I'll just visit screenart sa may divi... san ba sila banda? i mean directions


----------



## BroJames

gr4pes said:


> I guess I'll just visit screenart sa may divi... san ba sila banda? i mean directions


Napost ko n location and contact details dito

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/asia/t107277.html


----------



## vctradingcubao

gr4pes said:


> graficad is a ripoff. they're selling china heatpresses like double the price than others....


I think those are pretty harsh words to say in a public forum such as this; and just because they are selling their presses at a higher price than others... 
I think it's our own decision where to buy our equipment and supplies and make our evaluation based on the "whole buying experience" and even after it...
I bought my first press from them. Their presses are at a higher price than others but I got a 1 year warranty on the press, plus, I have used their press and I can say that it's better than the cheaper presses out there. A customer-friend asked mo to test a press he bought at a really cheap price but we just could not get good results when we tested it. The temp are un-even and inaccurate and we have to set at a really high temperature and press using longer dwell times. Last time I heard, the press eventually broke down altogether. And no, he was'nt able to return the press since the warranty is only for 1 month.


----------



## BroJames

vctradingcubao said:


> I think those are pretty harsh words to say in a public forum such as this; and just because they are selling their presses at a higher price than others...
> I think it's our own decision where to buy our equipment and supplies and make our evaluation based on the "whole buying experience" and even after it...
> I bought my first press from them. Their presses are at a higher price than others but I got a 1 year warranty on the press, plus, I have used their press and I can say that it's better than the cheaper presses out there. A customer-friend asked mo to test a press he bought at a really cheap price but we just could not get good results when we tested it. The temp are un-even and inaccurate and we have to set at a really high temperature and press using longer dwell times. Last time I heard, the press eventually broke down altogether. And no, he was'nt able to return the press since the warranty is only for 1 month.


Sir byron has a point there. Most unknown shops sell China made press for around P10,000 and others around 12,000. Screenart sell theirs for P15,000. Multiprint's China press costs P20,000. All are 15x15 press and made in China. I've seen both Screenart's and Multiprint's China press and they both do look more durable than the usual China press we see sold by small shops (at least externally). In the case of Multiprint, their China press has a movable platen and is made by a company specialing in industrial heat press. 

Warranty is also very costly and most people cannot grasp this. We cannot compute it as 10% expected damages and just add 10% to the cost to cover cost of warranty. Depending on the item I think 3-5X the cost of expected returns is needed to cover warranty cost including time, labor and other expenses incidental to the warranty including work interruption.

Even if the product is exactly the same we should also understand that some people are only trying to make a living. Maybe the one with a cheaper price is the importer-wholesaler and the other is just a local dealer given a delear's discount which is not enough to sustain a business operation. Madaming business ganun ngayon.


----------



## gr4pes

hmmm, I know someone who worked for graficad and well what he told me wasn't any good news, he told me they're not paid well even when they work hard (maybe that's why the sales rep wasn't so enthusiastic with customers and walks like she's dragging her feet, he told me (SILA lang ang yumayaman kaya umalis ako). graficad is a direct importer but they don't offer any wholesale packages, at least that's what the lady told me. 

And having the 12% tax exclusive is against the law. But I do like some of their items, then again since others are selling whatever they have as well, I'd go for someone happy and willing to take my orders and a "WELCOME, HOW MAY I HELP YOU?" wouldn't hurt.

I'm only sharing something here, I'm not saying people shouldn't buy from them anymore. If you wanna buy your creation needs at graficad, go ahead. :3


----------



## vctradingcubao

gr4pes said:


> I'm only sharing something here, I'm not saying people shouldn't buy from them anymore. If you wanna buy your creation needs at graficad, go ahead. :3


yes, you did not directly say that but saying that they "are a ripoff" is almost the same as that, . Plus, there's is actually a "No Company Bashing Rule" here in the forums,
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t4.html
and I think that rule is well meant and serve its purpose.

Welcome to the forums grpes, I'm really glad that there are more of us here now and I certainly hope that we all help each other along the way. I think I've said enough on this and will now bow out from further discussing this graficad issue, but would be glad to join the other topics of discussion.


----------



## gr4pes

Thanks. This is very informative. :B
Lawlz


----------



## orion001

hello i just have a question regarding jet opaque II dark transfer paper. when i first used this paper it prints photos just fine. tapos kanina may ginagawa po akong order. yung unang print ko ok naman. tapos naubos na po yung first batch ko. kaya ginamit ko na yung second batch na inorder ko. pagprint ko po and pangit nung lumalabas. yung face ung nasa picture parang distorted sobrang dark po nung brown parang nagkakaron ng outline. d ko naman po na eexperience dati yun. tapos nag try ko ulit magprint ganun pa din ang pangit pa din. kala ko may prob yung ink ng printer ko pero nung tnry ko sa jpss and sa china made na dark transfer ok na po yung pic na lumalabas. nag attach po ko ng pic dito sana makita yung difference. 10 papers na po ng jet opaque II ang nagagamit ko sa second batch pero pangit po lumallabas paragn sobrang saturated nng colors ng face may shade na sobrang light at sobrang dark. sa tingn niyo po bad batch po ba yung nabigay sakin? thanks po in advance.

p.s. yung fisrt pic po yun yung first batch ng jet opaque tapos yung second namn po yan yung sa second batch.


----------



## gr4pes

kakabili ko lang ng jet opaque II... sana hindi ganyan yung akin. San ka bumili ng second batch mo? :U


----------



## orion001

gr4pes said:


> kakabili ko lang ng jet opaque II... sana hindi ganyan yung akin. San ka bumili ng second batch mo? :U



inorder ko po oline. somewhere in q.c. ata yung store niya. actually yung second batch na pinadala niya sakin may damage may mga crack yung transfer tapos pinalitan naman niya. tapos eto yung kapalit mas pangit yung lumabas. taga cavite ka ba?


----------



## gr4pes

hindi po, sa screen art ako bumili kahapon, joto at jetpro para malaman ko ang kaibahan. try ko na rin ung self weeding nila... bakit nyo po tinatanong kung sa cavite ako?


----------



## BroJames

orion001 said:


> inorder ko po oline. somewhere in q.c. ata yung store niya. actually yung second batch na pinadala niya sakin may damage may mga crack yung transfer tapos pinalitan naman niya. tapos eto yung kapalit mas pangit yung lumabas. taga cavite ka ba?


Yung pinagbilhan niya online taga Cavite siguro. 

Unless yung shop is kilala na or may satisfied customer ang nagrecommend, it is better to buy from established shops. It is also advisable to buy more expensive papers from them pagkatapos, after you have experience, tsaka kayo maghanap ng mas mura na paper o shop na masmalapit sa inyo.


----------



## gr4pes

hindi po ako taga cavite pero tumira ko dyan for like 4 years. and kahapon dun ako sa screenart bumili ng papers para maiba naman. sabi naman nung sales rep sa screent art eh pwede naman sila magpadala sa lbc...


----------



## BroJames

gr4pes said:


> hindi po ako taga cavite pero tumira ko dyan for like 4 years. and kahapon dun ako sa screenart bumili ng papers para maiba naman. sabi naman nung sales rep sa screent art eh pwede naman sila magpadala sa lbc...


Ano ang proseso nila? deposit ang pera sa banko tapos deliver? Kung ganun baka pwede rin sa ibang suppliers. OK lang siguro sa established shops pero ingat lang kasi sa business ko madaming home-based sellers or small shops ang tumatanggap ng orders tapos ipapadala yung item pero buyer ends up with nothing except a deposit slip.


----------



## gr4pes

lawlz Lagi po akong bumibili online, hindi pa naman ako niloloko. yung mga binibili ko naman hindi naman ganung kamahal at sinisigurado ko muna kung legit nga sila. kung kaya puntahan eh di ganun na lang. oh kaya bibili muna ko sa store talaga nila then magtatanong kung pwedeng ipadeliver or package na lang next time para kilala ko na sila.

and ung iba na umorder ako online. hindi naman mga laptop at cellphone and binibili ko, mga supplies lang. madalas ang lokohan kapag cellphone or any expensive gadgets ang binebenta online.

ewan ko kung ano proseso ng screenart, hindi pa naman ako oorder sa kanila uli eh.


----------



## chard

regarding sa screenart, ilang transactions na nagawa ko sa knila..more than a year ko na din supplier..lahat ng transactions ko sa knila ay thru internet..and believe me, hindi pa ko nakakapunta sa store nila..lolz


----------



## gr4pes

wow that's cool. ok eh di next time online transaction na lang. or minsan naman kasi napapadaan ako sa recto ave so... ok lang din ang huminto at dumaan.


----------



## BroJames

gr4pes said:


> wow that's cool. ok eh di next time online transaction na lang. or minsan naman kasi napapadaan ako sa recto ave so... ok lang din ang huminto at dumaan.


Maganda nga kung ganun at mga nasa malalayong lugar ay makakaorder. Established na naman screen art as with most suppliers na namemention dito from time to time so kung pwede rin magonline mas madaming choices na. Actually Cubao lang ako pero nakakatamd din pumunta ng Divisoria so baka try ko rin online. Noong isang araw may rally yata sa mendiola at sumakit ang ulo ko sa traffic at init ng araw. Sandali lang ako sa Divisoria at umuwi na.


----------



## gr4pes

ako sa far south pa, pero kapag nasa manila ko I try to go to places na magkakalapit para isang puntahan na lang. And kapag nasa manila naman ako ilang araw din ako dun so ok lang na puntahan ko na sila. kung ano man ang mas nakakatipid sakin. pero ngayon hindi muna ko pupunta sa manila. :B siguro kapag may events na lang kami. Order na lang ako online kapag ubos na supplies ko.


----------



## MYDAMIT

chard said:


> regarding sa screenart, ilang transactions na nagawa ko sa knila..more than a year ko na din supplier..lahat ng transactions ko sa knila ay thru internet..and believe me, hindi pa ko nakakapunta sa store nila..lolz


 Paano ba omorder sa online paano ang bayaran at shiipping?


----------



## BroJames

MYDAMIT said:


> Paano ba omorder sa online paano ang bayaran at shiipping?


Kausap ko sila ngayon lang.

* Order through text, email or telephone call. Tapos magrereply sila or confirm availability plus shipping either LBC o trucking depende sa usapan. After confirming bank deposit ipapadala nila ASAP daw.
* 
Almost same din pala sa amin noong sa Manila pa ako. Siguro pwedeng sabihin kahit saan parte ng pilipinas mapapadala nila kasi sa may Divisoria sila. Nakalimutan ko pala itanong kung pwedeng barko para sa Visiayas and Mindanao. Yung mga interested nalang magtanong.

Pwede rin siguro gawin ng teestudio kasi alam ko madaming trucking din around monumento area.


----------



## orion001

MYDAMIT said:


> Paano ba omorder sa online paano ang bayaran at shiipping?



pwede po kayo magtext or tumawag sa kanila or you can order form their site. tapos pagconfirmed na po you either pay thru bank transfers, or g-cash (mobile payment), western union etc. then after po send them your shipping add and fullname tapos yun na po. usually yung umuorder and nagbabayad din ng shipping cost


----------



## gr4pes

oo pwede kahit saan sa pilipinas... kasi online store meron ako. nagppadala ko kahit san. sila nagbabayad ng shipping fee


----------



## BroJames

gr4pes said:


> oo pwede kahit saan sa pilipinas... kasi online store meron ako. nagppadala ko kahit san. sila nagbabayad ng shipping fee


OT lang at para na rin sa iba. Ano ang online shop mo and taga saan ka? Malakas online sales ko noong sa Manila pa ako pero after opening shop in Cubao, nahirapan ako sa shipping (barko and trucking) kasi karamihan in Divisoria and nearby areas at ayaw na nila magpickup dito sa farmers. Kung puro LBC, Air21, etc mahal kasi.

And most important is may online payment ka ba like paypal and credit cards or m,ore traditional methods like deposits, gcash, etc?.


----------



## chard

sir pedeng text mo sa knila yung order mo or pede din thru yahoo messenger..sa bdo or metrobank ang payment and lbc or air21 ang shipping..


----------



## gr4pes

I have paypal but I use it for different purposes plus they charge some service fee when people pay you, the most popular online payment is through GCASH - cheaper, western union, LBC.
With paypal you can connect it to your bank account/credit card...

For shipping I prefer JRS Express since it's cheaper and reliable :B. I'm from Laguna heh.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Tinanong ko na yung brother ko sa teestudio nag ship din pala sila international at domestic, tumatangap din sila ng paypal at gcash or bank to bank or western union at cash on delivery with in metro manila. Sa USA kasi gamit ko lang paypal kasi subok ko na na rerefund ko money kung nagkaroon ng averya.


----------



## orion001

MYDAMIT said:


> Tinanong ko na yung brother ko sa teestudio nag ship din pala sila international at domestic, tumatangap din sila ng paypal at gcash or bank to bank or western union at cash on delivery with in metro manila. Sa USA kasi gamit ko lang paypal kasi subok ko na na rerefund ko money kung nagkaroon ng averya.



naginquire po ako before sa store ng brother niyo. yung nakausap ko pong staff niya parang alang alam tapos parang ala siyang gana makipag usap. dapat po kasi oorder ko sa kanila nung 3g jet opaque and jpss na papers e parang ang hirap po kausap nung staff niya.


----------



## gr4pes

MYDAMIT said:


> Tinanong ko na yung brother ko sa teestudio nag ship din pala sila international at domestic, tumatangap din sila ng paypal at gcash or bank to bank or western union at cash on delivery with in metro manila. Sa USA kasi gamit ko lang paypal kasi subok ko na na rerefund ko money kung nagkaroon ng averya.


like i said, a "welcome! how may i help you?" won't hurt. or someone who's willing enough to entertain you even if you're just looking around.

Dapat nirereport yan sa owner ng store


----------



## bebo

pwede ka namang bumili kahit masungit yung tindera nandun naman yung kaylangan mong product baka gutom lang kaya walang gana makipag usap hehe, siguro marami ring bumibili sa kanila kaya di kaylangan bola-bolahin ang costomer para bumili


----------



## orion001

bebo said:


> pwede ka namang bumili kahit masungit yung tindera nandun naman yung kaylangan mong product baka gutom lang kaya walang gana makipag usap hehe, siguro marami ring bumibili sa kanila kaya di kaylangan bola-bolahin ang costomer para bumili



actually twice na angyari sakin sa store nila yun. kasi dapat bibili ko ng cutter sa kanila. syempre new lang ako ala pako alam kaya tanong ko ng tanong tapos parang naiirita na sakin yung kausap ko. hehe... pero yung unang tawag ko mabait naman yung nakausap ko yung second and third medyo masungit na. hehe


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sa tutoo lang dalawang beses na ako naka tangap na my tindira daw silang laging nakasimangot...sana na e report mo ng maaga...kahit anong store pag ganyan dapat e report para malamn ng owner na may bad sa biz. niya...thank you sa information, saan store ba makati or caloocan. Pm me thanks


----------



## BroJames

orion001 said:


> naginquire po ako before sa store ng brother niyo. yung nakausap ko pong staff niya parang alang alam tapos parang ala siyang gana makipag usap. dapat po kasi oorder ko sa kanila nung 3g jet opaque and jpss na papers e parang ang hirap po kausap nung staff niya.





MYDAMIT said:


> Sa tutoo lang dalawang beses na ako naka tangap na my tindira daw silang laging nakasimangot...sana na e report mo ng maaga...kahit anong store pag ganyan dapat e report para malamn ng owner na may bad sa biz. niya...thank you sa information, saan store ba makati or caloocan. Pm me thanks


Yung sa akin naman hindi kasungitan. Ilang beses sa telephone lalaki ang sumagot. Wala naman problema sa PR kahit na pwede pa iimprove. Sumasagot din naman kaya lang kulang kahit na baisc customer support so feeling ko talaga hindi importante new customers. Availability ng stocks hindi alam at walang intention na alamin kahit na medyo nangungulit na ako. Anyway na post ko na dati iyan.

Sir mydamit

habang sa pinas ka sana maobserbahan mo at masuggest sa brother mo. Sana mas available siya sa customers. Sayang din at madami kami nupupulot sa inyo kahit nasa ibang bansa ka tapos yung nandito lang hindi nakakatulong sa mga concerns o questions namin na tingin ko is simple. Minsan is konting paliwanga lang kailangan. Parang isang tanong 1/2 lang sagot. 

Kung alam na ng tao ang biblhin syempre hindi na magtatanong at bibili dyan basta convenient o OK ang price.


----------



## skankinrv043

need help po on how resolve fading after malabahan ng isang beses
i use dark heat transfer using pigment ink.. 
i try sublimation ink di namn po ganun kaganda ang quality..


----------



## gr4pes

skankinrv043 said:


> need help po on how resolve fading after malabahan ng isang beses
> i use dark heat transfer using pigment ink..
> i try sublimation ink di namn po ganun kaganda ang quality..


Ewan ko, prob ko rin yan eh. sa ink nga daw yun... baka daw may halo.


----------



## vctradingcubao

skankinrv043 said:


> need help po on how resolve fading after malabahan ng isang beses
> i use dark heat transfer using pigment ink..
> i try sublimation ink di namn po ganun kaganda ang quality..


try po ng ibang transfer papers... then, try different temperature and dwell time settings also


----------



## marsshan

matanong lng po. may brands din ba ang mga teflon sheet? or kahit ano klaseng teflon sheet ok lang?


----------



## vctradingcubao

marsshan said:


> matanong lng po. may brands din ba ang mga teflon sheet? or kahit ano klaseng teflon sheet ok lang?


haven't encountered a branded teflon sheet.
but there's this finishing paper called ANTI-STICK, some sort of a silicon coated paper.


----------



## MYDAMIT

gr4pes said:


> Ewan ko, prob ko rin yan eh. sa ink nga daw yun... baka daw may halo.


tama si Sir Byron baka sa brand ng paper yan, try mo US paper at wait ka 24 hrs bago mo labhan. Kung US na paper gamit mo sa setting ng ng printer or sa pag press na yan. Kung ok naman yung store na pinagbilhan mo ng ink sigurado ako sa paper lang. About teflon sheet bumli kanalang marami naman mabibilhan dyan sa pinas reusable naman yun , kung wla ka budget pwede na parchment paper sa grocerry store mayoon yan.


----------



## vctradingcubao

MYDAMIT said:


> ....kung wla ka budget pwede na parchment paper sa grocerry store mayoon yan.


ROQ, untill now, I can't find any usable parchment paper from the grocery store here,


----------



## MYDAMIT

ganoon ba, yung parchment na gamit ko medyo 2 or 3 times lang pwede gamitin saka hnd glossy yung output iba rin talaga kung teflon (500pesos ata 17x20)


----------



## chard

vctradingcubao said:


> ROQ, untill now, I can't find any usable parchment paper from the grocery store here,


sir byron, try not looking for parchment paper..tagal ko din naghahanap nun and kada tanong ko sa mga salesperson di nila alam yun kaya nagbakasakali ako at bumili ako ng cooking paper..parehas naman sya..basta yung ginagamit sa pagbake wag lang yung wax paper..basta walang nakalagay na wax paper pede na yun..hehe

hope this help


----------



## vctradingcubao

MYDAMIT said:


> ganoon ba, yung parchment na gamit ko medyo 2 or 3 times lang pwede gamitin saka hnd glossy yung output iba rin talaga kung teflon (500pesos ata 17x20)


OK, bentahan mo ko, 2 teflon sheets.. pag nagawi dito sa cubao brother mo..


----------



## chard

nakalimutan ko na price nyan sir pero mura lang yan..mga less than 200php..5 meters x 30 cm..nakakailang ulit naman ako dyan..hehe pag teflon talaga nagiging glossy tpos pag parchment paper nagiging matte..


----------



## vctradingcubao

chard said:


> sir byron, try not looking for parchment paper..tagal ko din naghahanap nun and kada tanong ko sa mga salesperson di nila alam yun kaya nagbakasakali ako at bumili ako ng cooking paper..parehas naman sya..basta yung ginagamit sa pagbake wag lang yung wax paper..basta walang nakalagay na wax paper pede na yun..hehe
> 
> hope this help


Yes, big help... cooking paper pala talaga ang tawag dito sa tin. Thanks chard.

p.s. Yung quickbooks, gamit ko yun matagal na, halos expert na nga ako dun. Try mo rin gamitin, nakaka aliw din!


----------



## chard

yung nabasa ko sa iba ang gamit nila e yung reynolds yung brand..may nakita akong ganun sa supermarket..kaso mas mahal..binasa ko naman yung mga specs nila parehas din naman..kaya dun na ako sa mga parang generic na brand..hehe


----------



## MYDAMIT

vctradingcubao said:


> OK, bentahan mo ko, 2 teflon sheets.. pag nagawi dito sa cubao brother mo..


Ok sir baka Friday mapunta kmi dyan nasa iloilo pa ako eh..


----------



## gr4pes

I tried JOTO light... bakit ganun? may ibang part na sumama pati yung backing and then hindi ko na maalis yung backing... :U


----------



## vctradingcubao

Most light transfers are "Hot Peel". Maybe the temp got too low when you're peeling. Try and re-press, then peel when it's still hot.


----------



## vctradingcubao

or, maybe the temp in the platen surface of your heat press are un-even.


----------



## gr4pes

hmm... let's see maybe it's uneven?? i'll try repressing it but some of the area's already peeled. and i peeled it like a few seconds after pressing so it's still quite hot


----------



## vctradingcubao

gr4pes said:


> hmm... let's see maybe it's uneven?? i'll try repressing it but some of the area's already peeled. and i peeled it like a few seconds after pressing so it's still quite hot


mmmm.. i hope your press didn't have cold spots..
try a higher temp setting (+10 to 20 C), and longer dwell time (+10 to 20 seconds)...


----------



## gr4pes

What i did was 185C 30 seconds. and that's what happened. :B


----------



## vctradingcubao

try 195 or 205 at 30 seconds or 25 seconds...watch out for the yellowing of the shirts... you could use a plain paper to prevent yellowing...
as for the re-press, it's OK even if you have peeled some backing already... just press again and peel the unpeeled portions


----------



## vctradingcubao

did you try pressing a few shirts at the store before buying your press?


----------



## gr4pes

This never happened before... just with JOTO. And I use a Teflon sheet. One attache to the heat press and a detached one. :B


----------



## vctradingcubao

so if the press is OK, I suspect that it's the temp and seconds that you have to increase... eventually, you will find that "sweet spot" for your press and paper...


----------



## gr4pes

Alright. It's my first time to use JOTO so.. :B oh well. I'll try repressing it tomorrow with the next batch of shirts to print


----------



## chard

i think yung problema mo e hindi sa pagfollow ng instructions..remember that each brand of transfer paper have their different settings in pressing..30 secs is way too much for paropy..buti na lang paropy din gamit ko dati..hehe heres the instructions..hope this solve your problem..

-pre heat the garment for 5 secs (para mawala ang moisture sa shirt)
-press at 185C using heavy pressure for 10 secs
-immediately after pressing, peel the backing paper off while still hot

goodthing i printed their instructions..wala na kasi sa site nila..or di ko lang makita..


----------



## gr4pes

Talaga? eh magagawan pa kaya ng paraan yun? naghanap din ako ng instructions pero wala nga akong nakita sa site nila. so 10 seconds lang pala dapat?

Maalis pa kaya ang backing na nastuck dun sa print ng shirt ko?


----------



## vctradingcubao

vctradingcubao said:


> ...
> as for the re-press, it's OK even if you have peeled some backing already... just press again and peel the unpeeled portions


yes, you can still remove the unpeeled backing...just repress them


----------



## gr4pes

What I did was sprinkle water on the paper backing and scratched it... it's off now :B


----------



## MYDAMIT

JOTO LIGHT try mo 185 to 15 sec heavy press, sa tingin ko kulang lang sa pressure yung 30 sec sobrang tagal na ng time pag jpss yan 25-30 sec ang time.


----------



## gr4pes

MYDAMIT said:


> JOTO LIGHT try mo 185 to 15 sec heavy press, sa tingin ko kulang lang sa pressure yung 30 sec sobrang tagal na ng time pag jpss yan 25-30 sec ang time.


natry ko na ang heavy press sa joto 185 degree 10 seconds... dumikit pa rin ang ibang part... :U


----------



## vctradingcubao

para sa kin kasi, pag me naiwan sa backing, o kaya hindi ma peel yung backing mismo, it's a heat problem..


----------



## gr4pes

sa joto light lang nang yayari yun sa ibang papel ok nmn.


----------



## vctradingcubao

so if it's not working out, maybe,
1) try some other non-china papers, or 
2) try the same Joto using another non-China (meaning a better) heat press.
3) There's also a possibility, however slim it may be, that you got a bad batch of the Joto papers


----------



## gr4pes

siguro nga, oh well. ok lng JPSS na lang ako.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Kung na try mo na and pressure ty mo mag pa press sa iba gamit ang same na paper,kung wla talaga baka bad batch nga...JPSS kung namamahalan ka sa price ng JPSS try mo double green or transjet II.


----------



## mkdeleon

Hello!! Im interested to get a Heat Press Machine. Do you think u can help me with this!? Can u do a demo for me?! 
Thanks!




kulturati said:


> well, i sell the whole starter package for 22700.
> 
> heres the breakdown:
> 
> heat press with free 20 ea dark and light transfer: 18000
> c90 printer with ciss 100 ml pigment each color: 4700.
> 
> in the interest of not using the forum for blatant advertisement, i suggest check with other sellers too.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Welcome to t-shirt forum :welcome: Mkdeleon!


----------



## mkdeleon

Hello There! thanks for welcoming me here. I will need your help, im looking for a heat press machine. Can you refer any supplier? I'd like to see a demo on the heat press. Thanks so much! Appreciate any help you can extend for me 



MYDAMIT said:


> Welcome to t-shirt forum :welcome: Mkdeleon!


----------



## BroJames

mkdeleon said:


> Hello There! thanks for welcoming me here. I will need your help, im looking for a heat press machine. Can you refer any supplier? I'd like to see a demo on the heat press. Thanks so much! Appreciate any help you can extend for me


If you are looking for a China press I suggest you take a look at the ones sold by Multiprint along araneta ave near soen and erod. About twice the price of a cheap China press (China din siya) but seems more durable.


----------



## lymdul

I'm also looking for a durable, dependable heat press machine. After teaching myself silkscreen printing, thanks to this forum, I want to try heat press method.

Lugi kasi sa silkscreen kapag pa-isa isa lang ang order, different designs. Mahina pa naman tubig dito ngayon sa min kaya hirap maglinis ng screens. Gusto kong ituloy sana t-shirt printing business ko.

Any suppliers here please pm me your best offers/packages. I'm looking for a heat press machine "english-version" and a printer with ciss, then some consumables to start. Thanks guys. This forum is very informative!


----------



## BroJames

lymdul said:


> I'm also looking for a durable, dependable heat press machine. After teaching myself silkscreen printing, thanks to this forum, I want to try heat press method.
> 
> Lugi kasi sa silkscreen kapag pa-isa isa lang ang order, different designs. Mahina pa naman tubig dito ngayon sa min kaya hirap maglinis ng screens. Gusto kong ituloy sana t-shirt printing business ko.
> 
> Any suppliers here please pm me your best offers/packages. I'm looking for a heat press machine "english-version" and a printer with ciss, then some consumables to start. Thanks guys. This forum is very informative!


Don't look for the best offer at baka hindi pantay ang init at ikaw rin ang masisira sa customer mo. Yung murang press din sa tabi tabi masmahina ang bakal.

Tabi tabi 10-11k (or 15k ++free papers), Infokardz 13.5k, Screenart 15k, multiprint 20k. All China made and all 16"x16". May reason bakit ganun ang price discrepancy.

I think you should decide on what you want and not base your buying decision on best offers. You can try browse around for other people's feedback. Yung better China press din walang best offer iyan. Take it or leave it. Yung mga pangit nbaka lumuhod pa sila para bumili ka. Kung budget conscious 13.5k minumum budget mo. Yung 15k ng screenart, at yung 20k ng multiprint, at least supplier sila ng ibang members dito so may reputation to protect.


----------



## lymdul

BroJames said:


> Don't look for the best offer at baka hindi pantay ang init at ikaw rin ang masisira sa customer mo. Yung murang press din sa tabi tabi masmahina ang bakal.
> 
> Tabi tabi 10-11k (or 15k ++free papers), Infokardz 13.5k, Screenart 15k, multiprint 20k. All China made and all 16"x16". May reason bakit ganun ang price discrepancy.
> 
> I think you should decide on what you want and not base your buying decision on best offers. You can try browse around for other people's feedback. Yung better China press din walang best offer iyan. Take it or leave it. Yung mga pangit nbaka lumuhod pa sila para bumili ka. Kung budget conscious 13.5k minumum budget mo. Yung 15k ng screenart, at yung 20k ng multiprint, at least supplier sila ng ibang members dito so may reputation to protect.


ok cool thanks. thanks rin ke sir roq na di ko mareplyan sa pm hehe. i'll be looking at teestudios, screenart and multiprint then this week.

maybe i don't really need the free transfer papers for now? i think i need to find out first which papers works best for me. meron kaya nagbibigay ng free transfer paper samples dito? blue grid, jetro and 3G po ba ang best?

help ulet please. medyo naguguluhan ako sa types ng transfer papers kasi. so meron light, dark, opaque transfer papers. ano naman po ung selfweeding and sublimation transfer papers?


----------



## BroJames

lymdul said:


> ok cool thanks. thanks rin ke sir roq na di ko mareplyan sa pm hehe. i'll be looking at teestudios, screenart and multiprint then this week.
> 
> maybe i don't really need the free transfer papers for now? i think i need to find out first which papers works best for me. meron kaya nagbibigay ng free transfer paper samples dito? blue grid, jetro and 3G po ba ang best?
> 
> help ulet please. medyo naguguluhan ako sa types ng transfer papers kasi. so meron light, dark, opaque transfer papers. ano naman po ung selfweeding and sublimation transfer papers?


Tama ka. You don't need those free samples at mas mahal pa kung pati t-shirt damay. 

Itanong mo rin sa supplier. Yung mga short list mo should be reliable enough to give good information.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Iwan ko ba kung bkit hindi ako makatangap ng PM na set ko naman yung CP ko, by the way JPSS, double green, Transjet 11, joto are good in light transfer paper. For dark Bluegrid, 3g and joto dark. Yung selfweeding paper hnd ko nerrecomend na yung paper na yun kasi medyo hnd na maganda at mahirap kunin ang setting kung bagyuhan ka medyo mahihirapan ka at marami masasayang na papel. Yung sublimation paper you need sublimation nik and its better if you have another printer para dito. Sa free sample namn siguro mahirap magbigay dahil mahal ang kuha saUS paper pwede siguro sa china paper. Yung mga ibang package sinasamahan nila ng china paper kaya medyo mura tanungin mo kung ang brand ng paper sa mga package nila bago ka bumili mas maganda kasi US paper na ang bilhin mo.


----------



## abstractist

hi guys.. tagal ko nawala.. anyway regarding the China Digital Heat Press Machine so far maganda naman. ive sold over 290 pcs na machine since June 5, 2009 and so far 2 pcs pa lang nasisira and na repair naman dahil sa bagyong Ondoy.NO need to buy ung mamahaling Heat Press kasi sobrang mahal talaga. Ok na ung mag start kayo sa tig 11,800 or 12,500 - wag lang kayo bumili ng mga Analog or kulay Blue na Heat Press Machine kasi sobrang madali nga masira at sobrang lakas ng kuryente.Good thing is napakadaling ayusin ng mga China Heat Press Machine ... 

Sa transfer paper naman im selling it the lowest price possible like : 

JetPro Softstretch - P35.00 each 
Jet Opaque II - P55.00 each

Pag bulk orders mas magandang price ibibigay ko sa inyo. 

San ngayon ok naman mga heat press machines na made in China at mas maganda pag bibili kayo sa mga distributors instead dun sa mga wholesalers para hindi kayo pabayaan pag nasira at yung after sales support swabe.

Just PM me if you have any suggestions or comments. Thank you!


----------



## chard

sir may website ba kyo?

regarding sa parts sir, meron ba kyong general relay nung china heat press?toasted kasi yung sakin..mga magkano kayo yung ganun?thanks


----------



## MYDAMIT

Welcome back Sir Prince, tagal mo nawala ah...congrats pala sa website mo at sa multiply site mo mas gusto ko style kaysa sa gawa ko...hehehe. ikaw ba nag gawa noon?


----------



## abstractist

sir, 

onga naging busy sa business. thanks.. free template lang naman ung website ko (TEESREPUBLIC) pero ako na nagayos nun. Salamat.Salamat!


----------



## addictees

Hello fellow Pinoy Shirt Printers,

I've been reading through the tshirtforums for a month now, at buti na lang nakita ko ito at hindi ako agad napabili ng heat press machine! Initially kase dapat bibilin ko yung 6-in-1 kaya lang I thought na di ko naman kelangan yung ibang presses kase tshirt lang naman ang hilig ko. 

Special thanks to Byron (VCTrading), ROQ (mydamit) and all the other gurus here!!! Dami nyong inputs mga boss, galing-galing!

Anyway I finally purchased last weekend ng machine kay TeesRepublic (sana nababasa ito ni teesrepublic para sa susunod na um-order ulit ako ng transfer paper eh may discount na! hehehe! ). I started printing the other night at amazed na amazed naman yung family ko sa results, although alam ko madami pa akong mali sa pag-print like yung nag-ku-curl yung edges nung transferred design at hindi pantay/tuwid yung design sa tshirt.

Eto yung mga notes ko:
- I like the JPSS papers on white shirts. First and only paper used and I'm satisfied.
- Yung JetPro Opaque, ok din naman kaya lang parang may hand feel (pero baka mali lang ako setting kaya ganun...). I would want to try other papers in the future.
- Always double/triple check yung image and paper before printing. Dami ko nasayang na papel kase nag-mirror ako pero opaque pala yung paper na gamit ko, and v.v.. 
- I am in love with Adobe Illustrator!
- Mahal yung mga nabili kong tshirts sa may baclaran, pero maganda naman quality. I bought Hanes, Kentucky and ActiveLife. I have yet to find wholesale prices.

Pag may mga tips pa ang mga pinoy shirt printers, just post lang po dito. Let us learn from each other. Hopefully, earn later! As for me, practice-practice muna para di naman nakakahiya sa customers...

May mga tips po ba kayo kung paano ko mapapamura yung costing? Kase I've been trying to compute ang cost, di talaga kaya below 100 pesos per shirt ang total cost eh, unless kapiranggot lang yung ipi-print ko sa tshirt.

Wish list ko makabili ng CraftRobo. Would you know kung mahal ba ang import tax kung magpabili ako sa brother ko sa US tapos ipa-ship ko sa kanya papaunta dito? Haay! Katakot naman kase sa customs, baka mabigla ako sa tax!

Thanks y'all! Have a nice day!


----------



## abstractist

addictees said:


> Hello fellow Pinoy Shirt Printers,
> 
> I've been reading through the tshirtforums for a month now, at buti na lang nakita ko ito at hindi ako agad napabili ng heat press machine! Initially kase dapat bibilin ko yung 6-in-1 kaya lang I thought na di ko naman kelangan yung ibang presses kase tshirt lang naman ang hilig ko.
> 
> Special thanks to Byron (VCTrading), ROQ (mydamit) and all the other gurus here!!! Dami nyong inputs mga boss, galing-galing!
> 
> Anyway I finally purchased last weekend ng machine kay TeesRepublic (sana nababasa ito ni teesrepublic para sa susunod na um-order ulit ako ng transfer paper eh may discount na! hehehe! ). I started printing the other night at amazed na amazed naman yung family ko sa results, although alam ko madami pa akong mali sa pag-print like yung nag-ku-curl yung edges nung transferred design at hindi pantay/tuwid yung design sa tshirt.
> 
> Eto yung mga notes ko:
> - I like the JPSS papers on white shirts. First and only paper used and I'm satisfied.
> - Yung JetPro Opaque, ok din naman kaya lang parang may hand feel (pero baka mali lang ako setting kaya ganun...). I would want to try other papers in the future.
> - Always double/triple check yung image and paper before printing. Dami ko nasayang na papel kase nag-mirror ako pero opaque pala yung paper na gamit ko, and v.v..
> - I am in love with Adobe Illustrator!
> - Mahal yung mga nabili kong tshirts sa may baclaran, pero maganda naman quality. I bought Hanes, Kentucky and ActiveLife. I have yet to find wholesale prices.
> 
> Pag may mga tips pa ang mga pinoy shirt printers, just post lang po dito. Let us learn from each other. Hopefully, earn later! As for me, practice-practice muna para di naman nakakahiya sa customers...
> 
> May mga tips po ba kayo kung paano ko mapapamura yung costing? Kase I've been trying to compute ang cost, di talaga kaya below 100 pesos per shirt ang total cost eh, unless kapiranggot lang yung ipi-print ko sa tshirt.
> 
> Wish list ko makabili ng CraftRobo. Would you know kung mahal ba ang import tax kung magpabili ako sa brother ko sa US tapos ipa-ship ko sa kanya papaunta dito? Haay! Katakot naman kase sa customs, baka mabigla ako sa tax!
> 
> Thanks y'all! Have a nice day!


hi ! Thanks for purchasing my Heat Press Machine. Bat ka bumili pala ng mahal na t-shirts? pls PM me your email address para direct kita sa mga murang bilihan ng t-shirts.

Yes maganda talaga ung Jetpro SoftStretch and buti satisfied ka and til now yun din ginagamit ko. Regarding dun sa jet opaque II ganun talaga ung hand feel niya. Try mo rin ibang settings or you can try my 3G Opaque for Dark ( Darating sa tuesday ) mas maganda ung hand feel.

Dont forget to market your products online para tuloy tuloy and business. 

Pls let me know you if you have any questions ha. My email address is [email protected]

Re: craft robo ..yes 50% ung tax ata as far as i know pero kung is lang naman pwede na makalusot un sa customs as declared na Personal Effects or balikbayan box. May craft robo din ako pero mas satisifed ako dun sa RedSail cutter ko kasi mas maraming magagawa..bili masira ung craftrobo..


----------



## addictees

sige nga ma-try yung 3G Opaque. mas mahal ba ito kesa sa Jetpro Opaque?

talaga nga? sirain ba yung Craft Robo? 

Yung red sail, san country of origin? Ok nga din yung red sail kase malaki at mukhang heavy duty, kaya lang sa ngayon gusto ko yung may optical eye eh.


----------



## BroJames

May 16x20 inches nito?


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir yung craftrobo ay hnd sirain isa yan sa pina ka magandang brand (graphtec) depende kung ihahambing mo yung 24" na redsail sa 12" na craftrobo. Any way kung hobby lang ok na yung craftrobo pero kung,gagamitin mo sa biz kunin mo yung craftrobo Pro 15" pwede countor cutting. Kung hnd ka naman mag cocontour cut pwede na yung redsail kung nagtitipid ka. Kung pabibili ka ng equiptment galing US sa brother mo e balikbayan mo mas mura hintay kalang ng 45days. By the way baka mag susuply na kmi ng copam cutter and swing away 16x20 china press..soon


----------



## MYDAMIT

addictees said:


> sige nga ma-try yung 3G Opaque. mas mahal ba ito kesa sa Jetpro Opaque?
> 
> talaga nga? sirain ba yung Craft Robo?
> 
> Yung red sail, san country of origin? Ok nga din yung red sail kase malaki at mukhang heavy duty, kaya lang sa ngayon gusto ko yung may optical eye eh.


Additional lahat ng opaque paper ay may hand feel kasi hnd nam nag fufuse yung ink sa shirt mapa inkjet or laser. Try mo lang pumili ng matibay hnd matagal mag crack at vibrant ang kulay o hnd nag fafade yan ang dapat hanapin mo sa isang opaque paper.Halos lahat ng transfer paper ay subok ko na kya nererecommned ko yung blue grid, ironall dark, joto dark at 3G. yung #g ay gawa ng same manufacturer ng jet pro. medyo matindi ang handfeel nito kaysa blu grid pero matibay at mas vibrant ang kulay kaysa blu grid.


----------



## abstractist

Yes hindi naman talaga sirain ung Craft Robo kasi U.S. made kaso sobrang liit niya at nung may projects na ako na malalaki like Promo Ads ng SM Malls at mga malalaking sasakyan hindi ko na siya magamit. Mura lang siya sa Ebay U.S. ang mahal lang talaga jan ung duties and taxes pero ayun ng meron namang Balikbayan box..hehe.. 

So far ok naman ung RedSail ( Made in China ) at tested ko narin like for example sa EPSA cavite na factory ng paggawaan ng celfon bumili sila ng 3 units ng redsail ko .. mass production dun sa paggawa ng stickers like 12 hours umaandar ung machine ok naman pang 9 months na.. theyre looking on adding more machines this month -- kawawa lang mga kababayan natin na workers sa factory nawawalan ng trabaho dahil sa redsail.. argh.

May ilang clients narin akong bumili ng Redsail na nagtayo ng vinyl sticker stall sa mga malls sa provinces at ilang malls dito sa Pinas na kumikita na at naibalik na ung Investment nila within 2 months lang- so ok lang ung mura pag marami na tayong pera saka na tayo bumili na mamahaling cutter..cutter plotter ko kasi ngaun is 24k nlng 24" redsail na with 1 Year warranty kaya sa tingin ko sa katulad nating naguumpisa pa lang at gustong kumita ok na ung China..hehe.

regarding sa transfer paper naman.. fav ko talag gamitin ung Blue Grid opaque kaso ang mahal kahit kunin ko pa direct sa U.S. .. buti nlng nakakuha ako ng murang JetPro SS and Jet Opaque sa North Carolina mura lang naman.. hindi na kasi pwede magbenta ung neenah sa pinas , dont ask me why : } ...


----------



## chard

nakakaintriga, y sir?hehe
pero dami pa din nagbebenta ng mga neenah papers d2..di ko pa nga nattry yung pinadala saking sample na image clip..yung selfweeding na pede sa pigment..


----------



## abstractist

may Graphtech Craft Robo din ako for P26k pwede na P25k with consumables narin un and 1 year warranty. You can check out my ads sa sulit.com.ph .. may 4 units pa ako ng Graphtec Craft Robo CC330 -20:

Graphtec Craft Robo - U.S. Made 1 Year Warranty Philippines - 2037140

Try ko ibaba hanggang 24k - compute ko ulit expenses ko.


----------



## chard

yun nga lang liit lang talaga ng craftrobo..tapos mahal naman nung malaki..ano pa bang ibang entry ang mura lang or kung lahat sila mahal e yung least na mahal pero matino yung optical eye?hehe


----------



## MYDAMIT

OO nag apply ako ng distributor ng neehan kaso myroon naraw sa pinas, ang problema pag bumili kas distributor sa pinas mas mura pa kuha ko at pa ship galing sa US. Sa totoo lang maganda ang contak namin sa china at US kaya kaya namin makipag sabayan sa Price problema marami paring nagbaba ng price buti nalang at medyo sikat ng yung site namin kaya ok kung tama lang yung pricing bahala na yung customer ko kungkukuha sa iba, mahirap naman kasi kung mag baba kapa di kawawa naman yung ibang nagsisimula palang. Saka ang biz naman ay nakukuha yan sa Sipag at tiyag at sa pag alaga sa customer.
YUng Copam at Redsail isa sa maganda product at companya na nag ka gagawa ng cutter plotter sa china kaya lang wla optical eye. Kung Hindi talaga kailangan ang optical eye pwede na yung china cutter Pero kung optical eye naman hanap nyo go for craftrobo pro ,grahtec, roland and PUma or GCC cutter.


----------



## vctradingcubao

chard said:


> nakakaintriga, y sir?hehe
> pero dami pa din nagbebenta ng mga neenah papers d2..di ko pa nga nattry yung pinadala saking sample na image clip..yung selfweeding na pede sa pigment..


yes sir Prince, why? 

hulaan ko, gusto nung isang "favorite" supplier ni sir Chard na exclusive sila, that's why...


----------



## MYDAMIT

abstractist said:


> hindi na kasi pwede magbenta ung neenah sa pinas , dont ask me why : } ...


Hindi pwede magkaraoon ng another distributor sa Pinas pero pwede pa magbenta..
oo ata mukhang favorite supplier ni Sir Chard yung distributor ng Neenah sa Pinas, magkano ba bigay syo sir chard


----------



## addictees

thanks po sa inputs regarding sa cutter plotters. gusto ko na talaga bumili din kaya lang di pa muna siguro ngayon. medyo mahirap nga lang talaga gumamit ng gunting lang lalo kung contour. kaya ang nangyayari, nalilimit ako sa white colored tees sa ngayon.

ay question po pala dun sa may mga vinyl cutters... pwede ba ako bumili, say ng isang metro ng vinyl, tapos ipa-cut ko na din sa inyo? example, puro character/alphabet lang? para sana ito dun sa mga statement tshirts na de-kolor.


----------



## chard

haha..kaya nga ako naiintriga..kasi yung mga instructions na pinadala sakin nakalagay na yung name nila dun kasama nung neenah..haha


----------



## yamotski

Hi noob lang po, where can i buy a durable china hi-pressure heat press? I already went to 2 dealers, in q.c. hindi ko na lang banggitin yung name ng establishment, although ok naman sila kausap, magaling magpaliwanag, pero hindi pa rin ako impressed sa press nila. Yung isang pinuntahan ko all black heavy duty yung handle, soft touch digital switch na, isa lang yung switch niya, yung pressure adjustment sa likod pa rin. Yung is naman na pinuntahan ko white yung body and black yung platen niya 2tone, 2 switches niya and medyo durable ang built niya pati switches. If you saw the xtreme press ng graficad, ganun siya. Ask lang ako inputs sa mga seniors bago ako bumili ng heat press. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BroJames

yamotski said:


> Hi noob lang po, where can i buy a durable china hi-pressure heat press? I already went to 2 dealers, in q.c. hindi ko na lang banggitin yung name ng establishment, although ok naman sila kausap, magaling magpaliwanag, pero hindi pa rin ako impressed sa press nila. Yung isang pinuntahan ko all black heavy duty yung handle, soft touch digital switch na, isa lang yung switch niya, yung pressure adjustment sa likod pa rin. Yung is naman na pinuntahan ko white yung body and black yung platen niya 2tone, 2 switches niya and medyo durable ang built niya pati switches. If you saw the xtreme press ng graficad, ganun siya. Ask lang ako inputs sa mga seniors bago ako bumili ng heat press. Thanks in advance.


Hindi naman problema kung banggitin mo mga names ng shop basta hindi mo naman sinisiraan. Baka makakatulong ka pa sa mga naghahanap din ng heat press.

How much budget mo? May P15-20K na China press sold by screen printing suppliers. Ako based ko lang sa nakita ko at parang mas OK ang built nila kaysa yung mga P10k lang.


----------



## yamotski

Mas nauna ko pa inorder yung cutter plotter sa ebay.ph us seller siya. Binili ko Quickutz silhouette sd (aka craft robo cc330-20L), yan yung craft robo sd na 25k dito. Pareho lang sila ng model iba lang lang yung name and brand, parang lexus and toyota lang. Pag pasok niyo ebay.ph type niyo lang silhouette sd, mas mura kasi pagdun niyo binili, lumalabas 15k lang kasama na shipping, menos 10k. Sensya na ho, hindi ho sa nagmamainam po ako, share lang ho ako ng inputs ko. Thanks


----------



## yamotski

Thanks sir angel, may marekomenda ka ba seller na ok na heat press. Gusto ko sana us brand, kaya lang medyo kapos sa budget, tsaka parang gusto ka rin muna subukan, parang hobby muna, bawiin ko lang yung investment, tapos kung ok siya, bili nako ng magandang brands ng equipment. Thanks uli


----------



## abstractist

haha.. oo nga .. maganda ring diskarte ung pagiging exclusive at madami ring nasasagasaan tulad ko dito lalo na ung bagsak presyo at sulutan part sa mga distributors.gusto nila exclusive supplier tapos maytime pa dumarating na sinisiraan nila ako na FAKE raw transfer paper ko ..tapos grabe ung bagsak ng price nila.. ang layo layo ng shop ko sa LAGRO qc pa kasi ako tapos ibabagsak nila price nila eh d no choice ako kundi ibaba narin ng konti para ma compensate ung pamasahe nila papunta sa Lagro.. kawawa naman ako dami ko pang stocks ng papers..huhuhu..buti nlng marami paring nagmamahal na distributors sa akin sa cubao, iloilo at davao area kaya nabubuhay pa ako. 

Tama sa Sipag at Tiyaga nakukuha un ( naks Manny Villar ) .. sa iba naman Galing at Talino ( GiBO ) kaya todo bagsak price ..at ung iba naman Mama at Papa ( Ninoy ) haha.. kaya ako Erap nlng - para sa mahirap.haha.. Yes best way to save a customer is yung relationship niyo pero ung iba hindi na ako binayaran, marami paring mapagsamatala sa pakikipagkaibigan ..haayss..

Pag lumapit na ako ng konti sa mga tindahan ng Printing supplies like Recto, Monumento or Cubao itataas ko narin ng konti .. mahal pamasahe nila papunta ng Lagro kasi..ehehe..

Sir chard magkano ba bigay sau ?..haha..


----------



## abstractist

addictees said:


> thanks po sa inputs regarding sa cutter plotters. gusto ko na talaga bumili din kaya lang di pa muna siguro ngayon. medyo mahirap nga lang talaga gumamit ng gunting lang lalo kung contour. kaya ang nangyayari, nalilimit ako sa white colored tees sa ngayon.
> 
> ay question po pala dun sa may mga vinyl cutters... pwede ba ako bumili, say ng isang metro ng vinyl, tapos ipa-cut ko na din sa inyo? example, puro character/alphabet lang? para sana ito dun sa mga statement tshirts na de-kolor.


Yes punta ka ng shop ( lagro ) then pwede tayo cut dun for your shirts..


----------



## yamotski

sir angel budget ko sana 17k kasama na t10 pigment printer, kungsabagay, halos lahat naman ng napagtanungan ko dealer 16k-17k lang naglalaro package wid printer na. medyo nagdadalawang isip lang ako kasi ako sa quality ng press. Kay teesrepublic naginquire nako, mukhang ok naman gamit niya, kaya lang medyo mataas presyo niya sa package eh.


----------



## abstractist

yamotski said:


> Thanks sir angel, may marekomenda ka ba seller na ok na heat press. Gusto ko sana us brand, kaya lang medyo kapos sa budget, tsaka parang gusto ka rin muna subukan, parang hobby muna, bawiin ko lang yung investment, tapos kung ok siya, bili nako ng magandang brands ng equipment. Thanks uli



Yeah madali lang bawiin ung investment sa pag heatpress lalo na pag masipag ka sa pag advertise. Ok naman na ung mga China Heat Press machine basta wag mo tingnan ung physical appearance ng machine , may iba na sobrang ganda pero sa loob naman nakakatakot. Bumili ka rin dun sa hindi na Wholesaler ..dun ka lang sa distributors para pag nagkaproblema ka matulungan ka kaagad.. like me distributor ako ng machine pero i give 6 months warranty (replacement of unit un ) - kasi hindi kami nagrerepair at tinatanggap naman pag isonoli namin ..Hush hush lang ..hehe.. so ayun keep on searching on whats best for you - hope i can help you with that.


----------



## addictees

abstractist said:


> Yes punta ka ng shop ( lagro ) then pwede tayo cut dun for your shirts..


 
Naku pwede kayang through email na lang ang transaction natin? I-send ko yung design tapos send back nyo sa akin yung na-cut na? Ang layo kase ng byahe papunta sa inyo (buti nga di kami msyado naligaw nung saturday eh )... lugi kami sa gas at toll kase. Pansamantalang option ko muna kase yung magpa-cut habang wala pa akong cutter.

By the way, prince, nagsend pala ako email sayo... yung list mo ng tshirt suppliers ha!!! thanks! compare ko din sa mga na-research ko kung sino may best price sa kanilang lahat. 

mukhang makakakuha na kase kami ng first customers eh (mga friends muna), although kinda hesitant pa ako kase baka sumablay-sablay pa ako sa pag-print eh. ready na kaya ako sa production?


----------



## abstractist

Hindi mo naman sinabi na taga T-shirt forum ka.. il give you the best price . contact me nlng 09274475220 then kahit deliver ko pa sa inyo pa ma meet kita ng personal 


kaya medyo mahal ung package kasi ung Pigment Ink na gamit namin ngaun hindi na ung regular na China Pigment ink na nakakabara ng printer. May bago kaming ink na medyo mahal pasa sa amin kaya maytubo kami na konti lang. pero lets try to discuss your budget and we'l help each other to get you going , alright. Im sure wala ako sa shop nung pumunta ka dun...

Anyway pls let me know how i can help you ok?..


----------



## yamotski

Thanks sir prince, teesRepublic ka pala eh, di bale minsan dalaw ako shop niyo, tignan ko yung heat press mo.Thanks


----------



## chard

abstractist said:


> Sir chard magkano ba bigay sau ?..haha..


haha..actually sir medyo tinigil ko digital printing ko..yung silkscreen ko ang tinutuloy ko using plastisol inks..pinapadalhan lang nila ako ng sample ng mga digital papers kasi ineencourage nila ako magdigital ulit..hehe pero mga pangsilkscreen supplies talaga kinukuha ko sa kanila..sila kasi yung nakita ko dati na mabilis magreply and nagshship kaya mula nun sa knila ako nakuha ng mga gamit..

ngaun kasi iniisip ko pa kung itutuloy ko pa yung digital printing ko..dun kasi ako nagsimula and mga 60k initial capital ko dun..may plotter din kasi ako tapos r230 pa printer ko..mas malakas kasi sakin silkscreen e..pero bahala na..hehe


----------



## BroJames

chard said:


> haha..actually sir medyo tinigil ko digital printing ko..yung silkscreen ko ang tinutuloy ko using plastisol inks..pinapadalhan lang nila ako ng sample ng mga digital papers kasi ineencourage nila ako magdigital ulit..hehe pero mga pangsilkscreen supplies talaga kinukuha ko sa kanila..sila kasi yung nakita ko dati na mabilis magreply and nagshship kaya mula nun sa knila ako nakuha ng mga gamit..
> 
> ngaun kasi iniisip ko pa kung itutuloy ko pa yung digital printing ko..dun kasi ako nagsimula and mga 60k initial capital ko dun..may plotter din kasi ako tapos r230 pa printer ko..mas malakas kasi sakin silkscreen e..pero bahala na..hehe


mukhang alam ko kung sino iyan ah

Curious lang ako chard, paano ka nakakakuha ng customers? I mean, home based ka di ba?


----------



## chard

word of mouth lang sir..panay referrals lang sir..hindi pa talaga ako nagmamarketing..hehe saka pag nakita nung ibang orgs yung tinatakan ko na org they start asking na kung san pinagawa kasi kumabaga parang unique yung mga tinatakan ko d2 kasi iba itsura ng plastisol..hehe


----------



## chard

isa pa sir iba din kasi talaga market d2 samin..hindi ako nagsimula tapos naghanap ng market..its the other way around..maraming naghahanap na mga orgs d2 ng magandang prints..isa na kami dun..and naisip ko magandang patusin 2ng business na 2 kasi with proper management sure success..hehe add ko lang for the month of january to feb nagkaroon na agad ako ng around 70k worth of screen printing projects..minus the cost of good sold which is around 35k..i have a gross profit of 30k..not bad for a homebased..hehe


----------



## BroJames

chard said:


> x x x for the month of january to feb nagkaroon na agad ako ng around 70k worth of screen printing projects..minus the cost of good sold which is around 35k..i have a gross profit of 30k..not bad for a homebased..hehe


Baka may nagbabasa na taga BIR dito yari ka. Malamang pati shirt sa iyo. Anong shirt pala ang masmaganda kaysa lifeline?


----------



## yamotski

Mga sirs ask ko lang, paano malalaman kung may cold spots yung heat press? Bago sana ako bumili magpapatest print muna ako and test press. Or paano malalaman kung may problema yung press. Thanks!


----------



## yamotski

Sir angel, ano feedback niyo kay infokardz? May nakita ako kasi post niyo about buying heat press sa kanila. Kinoconsider ko rin kase sila, kasi nakapunta nako sa shop nila, ok naman kausap ko dun, maayos sila magpaliwanag and very accomodating. Dahil noob nga ako, hindi ko mashado makilatis sa tibay ng press nila eh. Sana kung magshare ng nakabili na ng press sa kanila, kung durable and accurat ba yung press nila. Thanks


----------



## BroJames

yamotski said:


> Sir angel, ano feedback niyo kay infokardz? May nakita ako kasi post niyo about buying heat press sa kanila. Kinoconsider ko rin kase sila, kasi nakapunta nako sa shop nila, ok naman kausap ko dun, maayos sila magpaliwanag and very accomodating. Dahil noob nga ako, hindi ko mashado makilatis sa tibay ng press nila eh. Sana kung magshare ng nakabili na ng press sa kanila, kung durable and accurat ba yung press nila. Thanks


Ang nakabili yata sa kanila si sir jsf. PM niyo siya.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Member din ata si infokards dito sa forum, lagi ko sinasabi halos lahat ng china press magkakapareho lang yan pag dating sa filament nag kakaiba lang sa materiales (bakal at mga welding) e rrecomend ko center tap mas madali kasi e press at mas pantay yung pressure. Khit saan kanaman pumuntang seller halos nag lalaro lang naman yung price sa 13-16K. tapos yung package ibaiba naman yung nakasama kaya ibaiba yung price. SIguro depende na yan sa usapan nyo ng seller kung pasama mo ng US paper syempre medyo mataas price or china paper na baba ang price. Isama mo narin yung shipping kung saan ka mas malapit at ok nman yung name ng store doon kanalng bumili para malapit kung my problema ka.


----------



## MYDAMIT

yamotski said:


> Mga sirs ask ko lang, paano malalaman kung may cold spots yung heat press? Bago sana ako bumili magpapatest print muna ako and test press. Or paano malalaman kung may problema yung press. Thanks!


Malaman mo kung may cold spot, gamitan mo na laser IR gun. Si sir chard nagbebenta niyan.


----------



## chard

> Baka may nagbabasa na taga BIR dito yari ka. Malamang pati shirt sa iyo. Anong shirt pala ang masmaganda kaysa lifeline?


yes sir ako na nagpprovide nung shirt ko..syempre may kita din ako sa shirt..pero ineexplain ko sa kanila na mas makakamura sila pag sila bibili ng shirt nila..pero syempre kadalasan iisipin nila ganun din yun gawa pagod at gastos sa pamasahe pag sila bibili nung shirt..hehe actually sir parang blue corner talaga yung kilala sa market e..sinasabi din nung ibang supplier na mas maganda blue corner..sa pricing nga mas mura ang lifeline compared sa blue corner..pero ako mas mahal benta ko sa lifeline..hehe bihira lang kasi ang may lifeline tapos ineexplain ko na lang sa mga clients na maganda sya..hehe si djundi sir merong shirt kumuha ako sample sa kanya..maganda quality..di ko lang alam kung magugustuhan mo price..mas mahal kasi sya compared sa other blanks..pero ganun naman yata..pag quality mas mahal..


----------



## chard

> Malaman mo kung may cold spot, gamitan mo na laser IR gun. Si sir chard nagbebenta niyan.


di ko pa nga pala natetesting yung ir gun sa heat press ko gawa sira pa heat press ko..hehe pero pano ba masasabi na may cold spot?i mean pede naman na hindi pantay yung heat along the press gawa yung filament e parang isaw na malaki mga intervals..hehe ano ba accepted na deviation sa heat?o talagang dapat pantay talaga sya?


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sa pagkakalam ko painitin mo muna after maabot yung tamang temperature wait ka ng ilang min tapos ir gun mo mga 1" apart. hindi ko pa sure kung tama yung intervals medyo matagl ko na kasi nabasa yun hnd ko na mahanap yung link. Para mas madali e ir mo lang yung suspect mo na my cold spot.


----------



## chard

pag nayari heat press ko matest nga..kaso ang pagasa na lang yata para magamit ko heat press ko e tumingin ng mga 2nd hand or sirang china heat press para makakuha nung part na kailangan ko..T_T


----------



## chard

ay sir roq, kunin ko na pala yung tape mo..papm na lang kung pano ko bayadan..^_^


----------



## abstractist

yeah masaya mag silkscreen ..miss ko na rin mag silkscreen malaki rin kita dun. Maganda rin target ung mga call center agents .. before when i started isang heatpress lang din gamit ko and Xmas bonus ko pa yunggimamit ko. Ginawa ko para makuha ko agad ung balik ung investment ko kinontrata ko ung mga ka team ko sa paggawa ng shirt - so masaya sila kasi may team shirt kami - P350 singil ko sa isa using lifeline shirt. After that nainggit ung ibang teams so nagpaggawa din sila ulit hangang sa first week ko naka 1200 pcs ako na orders .. sobra sobra ung kita... Next target ko ung ibang call centers naman so binigyan ko lang ng librang shirts ung mga Operations Manager at Trainers tapos ayun tuloy tuloy na.. so maganda magbigay din kayo ng freebies ( walking advertisement nyo ) haha.. effective naman sa akin so far. Hanggang ngaun tuloy tuloy parin ung projects ko sa mga call centers Also i just want to share that recently nagbigay ako ng free personalized mugs sa isang tatakbong Mayor sa province namin sa ilo-ilo - after 2 days i recieved a call na order siya ng 2,000 pcs mugs cold cash.. so cool na cool lang ( maraming pera pag eleksyon ) - hindi ako ang gumawa but i gave it to my client na bumili ng machine sa akin sa ilo-ilo .. usapan lang namin ng client ko dun is sa akin siya bibili ng mugs..haha

hope maging helpful to sa mga gustong magstart. Marami pang ibang marketing ideas na pwede nating gawin - unlimited opportunities for all t-shirt lovers out there... 

cheers!


----------



## chard

ayus sir prince..ganda ng idea nyo sa call center..hehe yung mga nasa call center dyan try nyo din..magandang strategy nga un..lalo na pag maganda tatak for sure inggit ibang teams senyo..


----------



## abstractist

chard said:


> pag nayari heat press ko matest nga..kaso ang pagasa na lang yata para magamit ko heat press ko e tumingin ng mga 2nd hand or sirang china heat press para makakuha nung part na kailangan ko..T_T


*bro chard. Il try to look for some parts na need mo sa heatpress mo sa bodega sa recto - marami nakatambak na sirang analog dun sa kilala kong chinese - ung mga nasirang analog na color blue last year baka makahingi tayo dun. Pls email me an image dun sa kailangang palitan na parts.*


Or if you want meron din pala akong isang 2nd hand na heatpress ung may konting nayupi sa side ng heatpress plate - ung case lang pero nagamit ko na ng almost 2 months eh ( atleast gumagana pa ). If you want pwede mong bilhin un for P6,500 w/ consumables ( lol ) - digital na black un. Nayupi nung pag ship from China. Il send you a pic din.


----------



## chard

e2 sir yung kailangan ko..di ko carry sir bumili ng isa pang heat press e..ginagamit ko lang kasi yung heat press ko para din sa silkscreen..para sa mga foils/flocks/rhinestones..kaya naman makasurvive ng walang heat press pero sayang din malaki din kasi kita dun and magandang pangattract ng clients kasi ako lang may ganun d2 samin..


----------



## abstractist

chard said:


> ayus sir prince..ganda ng idea nyo sa call center..hehe yung mga nasa call center dyan try nyo din..magandang strategy nga un..lalo na pag maganda tatak for sure inggit ibang teams senyo..


Yeah malakas ung ca call center na market kasi P350 actually maliit lang sa kanila.

This is my checklist that i always give sa mga bumibili ng heatpress sa akin, coz i always want my clients to be successful coz walang bibili ng Papers ko if hindi maganda business nila.. 

*checklists : 

>Passion 
>Subject/Theme
>Research
>Target Audience
>Marketing/Promoting: Dont be afraid to advertise
>Give away free stuff*

" Promoting /Marketing is biggest enemy in the T-Shirt business and many businesses fail because of this. I suggest you do your assignment. Best ways to promote your business is through word of tongue and of course never underestimate social networking websites like facebook, multiply,myspace,friendster etc as it has multi level networking techniques and could reach thousands of possible clients."


----------



## abstractist

chard said:


> e2 sir yung kailangan ko..di ko carry sir bumili ng isa pang heat press e..ginagamit ko lang kasi yung heat press ko para din sa silkscreen..para sa mga foils/flocks/rhinestones..kaya naman makasurvive ng walang heat press pero sayang din malaki din kasi kita dun and magandang pangattract ng clients kasi ako lang may ganun d2 samin..


thanks sa pics. Il try my best to find it ha.


----------



## chard

maraming salamat sir prince..bka sir pedeng makahingi ng pricelist nyo po..paemail na lang po sakin..thanks
[email protected]


----------



## marsshan

sir ian. i added u sa ym & sent a pm. interested po ako sa cutter nyo. mas ok ba ung redsail? & may tutorials po ba pano gamitin ung cutter?


----------



## addictees

sino po kaya ang nagbebenta ng 11x17 na US transfer papers sa pinas and how much? nakakabitin ang A4 eh.


----------



## chard

isang reason siguro kung bakit bihira ang tab size or a3 size na transfer paper kasi di common or di pa afford ng iba yung printer para sa ganung size ng paper..yung epson kasi na a3 size na pede pigment e nasa more or less 25k..and majority yata ng nagsstart ng digital printing e walang budget para sa ganun..hehe

anyways, what pala printer mo para sa ganung size?kung bitin ka talaga you can contact screenart..meron silang tabloid size na papers..pede mo din kontakin teestudio..wla ako nakita na tabloid size sa kanila pero kayang kaya naman magship si sir roq..


----------



## addictees

thanks boss chard... tama ka nga, budget constraints ito..

may question po pala ako baka masagot nyo din. kase nag-heat press ako ng uniforms ng employees namin. iba-iba yung color ng tshirts pero same lang yung design. bakit kaya dun sa red shirt, yung supposed white portions nung opaque paper, parang naging pinkish? pero yung blue and yellow shirts, white to off-white yung kinalabasan nung white portions ng transfer paper?

here's the specs nung project ko:
tshirt: active life (colored assorted)
transfer paper: jet opaque II
ink: pigment
setting: 200C, 20sec

eto naman yung actual pics:



Salamat po!


----------



## chard

kung tama ako e dye migration ang tawag dyan and pinakacommon sa mga red shirt printed with white..ganun kasi yung sa silkscreen..baka ganun din ngyari dyan..


----------



## MYDAMIT

Opaque paper try mo medyo madiin yung pagka press mo kaya yung red medyo dikit na doon sa opque paper kaya nagbabakat yung pag ka red niya. Lalo na kung lbue grid yung gamit mo ganyan din ang lalbas na result. Pag hnd makuha ng medium press, palitan mo yung opaque paper ng 3g opque medyo makapal yun ng unti.


----------



## vctradingcubao

addictees said:


> sino po kaya ang nagbebenta ng 11x17 na US transfer papers sa pinas and how much? nakakabitin ang A4 eh.


me alam ako, nasa Farmers Plaza, A3 size yung mga binebenta nilang inkjet transfers...


----------



## MYDAMIT

SIr sa Caloocan nag bebenta din sila ng 11x17 size out of stock ata ngayun pero next friday dating na yung pinadala JPSS at BLue grid and transjet 2


----------



## muneca

great input April.


----------



## chard

addictees said:


> sino po kaya ang nagbebenta ng 11x17 na US transfer papers sa pinas and how much? nakakabitin ang A4 eh.


busyprinting.com > Transfer Papers & Consumables

Heat Transfer Paper


----------



## abstractist

marsshan said:


> sir ian. i added u sa ym & sent a pm. interested po ako sa cutter nyo. mas ok ba ung redsail? & may tutorials po ba pano gamitin ung cutter?



hi sorry hindi ko na recieve ata invitation mo butil check tomorrow.

Yes so far ok naman ung redsail - pang negosyo kahit hobby ok din. We will teach you on how to use it wala naman time limit sa training kahit araw araw ka rin pumunta sa shop para magpractice ok lang din.

Turuan ka namin on how to install ng cutter , paano gumawa at mag "edit" ng designs mo and paano mag cut hanggang sa pag transfer. Madali lang naman and im sure makukuha mo rin agad. 

Text me 09274475220 para twagan kita agad. Thanks


----------



## marsshan

mgttext ako mamaya pgka gising ko. i will be using the cutter pra sa pg cut ng mga transfer papers. thank you po.


----------



## yamotski

Mga sirs, ask ko lang ano sa tingin niyo na maganda na china heat press? Yung mga 2009 english version na all black soft touch na ho yung digital switch niya or yung mas older version na press na 2 tone na white and black, white ho yung body and black yung platen, digital din pero 2 switches and hindi soft touch yung switch. Pag tinitignan ko parang mas durable yung 2 tone na press eh. May nagsabi din sa akin mas matibay daw yung 2 tone na white & black, yung sa iba 5 years na raw ayos pa rin, problema daw bihira na raw parts nun, pag nasira daw hindi na nagagawa. Hingi lang ako inputs kung ano sa dalawang press ang maganda. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gr4pes

ibebenta ko na lang yung analog na blue heatpress ko. bili ko ng bago. san meron?

at oo nga pala. yung printer ko minsan nagssmudge na xa.. hindi na ganung kaganda yung print? cleaning lang ba yun?


----------



## chard

pag nagssmudge pedeng madumi yung head at may excess ink kaya ganun..pede din naman na tumatama yung media mo sa printhead..make sure din na level yung printhead mo sa ciss tanks mo..make sure din na flat yung media mo walang mga curls para hindi natama sa printhead..pag masyadong makapal yung media mo pede mo baguhin yung setting sa printer mo regarding thick media..


----------



## MYDAMIT

Madali mo naman makikita kung head cleaning lang ang deperesiya, mag print ka ng nozzle check kung ok ang print at nag smudge parin follow mo yung sinabi ni Sir chard malamang isa sa mga yan ang trouble.


----------



## addictees

MYDAMIT said:


> Madali mo naman makikita kung head cleaning lang ang deperesiya, mag print ka ng nozzle check kung ok ang print at nag smudge parin follow mo yung sinabi ni Sir chard malamang isa sa mga yan ang trouble.


 
Sir Roq,

May similar problem ako dyan ngayon. T10 pigment yung printer na gamit ko. Pag nagpi-print ako ng black ink, nagba-blot sya kaya yung mga small white dots dapat sa design, hindi nya na makuha. Nag-nozzle/headclean at alignment naman ako nung first time ko i-setup yung printer sa bahay (btw, newbie nga pala ako, mga 1 week pa nga lang pala ako nagtatatak! ). so bale ang ginagawa ko ngayon eh i-convert yung blacks into dark greys para lang hindi mag blot. yung dark grey combination na ito nung CMY diba? may halo din ba sya nung black? akala ko kase eto na yung sinasabi nung isang staff nyo sa may cash n carry. sabi nya yung black ink daw hindi talaga magawang black ng mga converted na inkjets. nag-a-appear daw na greyish lang sa tshirt. you think, head cleaning lang din katapat nitong problema ko?

by the way, sana may dumating kayong A3 na sizes ng JPSS at opaque this week kase may nagpapagawa na sa akin ng design na buong harap daw. gagawin ko na lang eh i-cut ko na lang yung width kase hindi talaga magfi-fit sa T10. ayun! thanks po. sa cash n carry po ako malapit, sana magkaron kayo dun nung mga A3.


----------



## chard

> by the way, sana may dumating kayong A3 na sizes ng JPSS at opaque this week kase may nagpapagawa na sa akin ng design na buong harap daw. gagawin ko na lang eh i-cut ko na lang yung width kase hindi talaga magfi-fit sa T10. ayun! thanks po. sa cash n carry po ako malapit, sana magkaron kayo dun nung mga A3.


kung icucut mo lang din naman ang a3 hindi ba useless ang bumili ng a3?unless ang gagawin mong size e 8.5x16.7in..



> Pag nagpi-print ako ng black ink, nagba-blot sya kaya yung mga small white dots dapat sa design, hindi nya na makuha.


bago pa lang ba printer mo?san mo pala piniprint itong nagbblot na?sa transfer paper na ba?pede kasing ngyayari d2 e masyadong saturated yung print compared sa maximum na kayang ihold ng paper..pede mong itry e punta ka sa advance settings and babaan mo yung saturation ng print..pede mo din gawin e ilagay mo sa photo rpm ang setting ng printer mo para maliit na droplets talaga ang print ng printer mo kaso mas matagal magprint..medyo common kasi sa pigment ink lalo na sa black na minsan e di agad naaabsorb ng media yung ink..r230 gamit ko pero paminsan2 ngyayari din sakin yan..lalo na pag mukha, parang may pekas..hehe


----------



## gr4pes

flat ang media ko. medyo ang problema kapag black na dapat straight or square... ung gilid ng square malabo at mdyo nagsmudge or nagblot ng kaunti. nagcleacleaning naman ako. paulit ulit pa nga ang cleaning eh para kapag nozzle check ok na. ganun pa rin.


----------



## chard

what brand of ink are you using?try mo na ba baan yung saturation o kaya yung gawing photorpm?tapos microweave..


----------



## gr4pes

try ko yung photorpm at pigment ang gamit ko. ang settings ko sa epson t10 ko best photo, epson matte, photoenhance... try ko ung photo rpm next time at sasabihin ko kung may pagbabago.


----------



## chard

pag gumana or nagimprove yung outcome nung print then ang problema nyan e hindi masyado naaabsrob ng media yung ink..try mo print sa normal paper..pag ok ang print yun na nga yun..


----------



## MYDAMIT

Kung ok yung nozzle check ibig sabihin nasa setting at materials yun kung bkit nag blot, Depende din sa ink at paper. Para malaman mo kung paper mag print ka sa ordinary coupon bond kung nag blot parin e try mo nman sa setting. Saka pag bago printer mo sana hnd ka mag head alignment pangit kasi yun...nozzle check at cleaning lang wag ka gagamit ng alingment. Siguro sunduan mo yung sabi ni sir chard nasa setting lang yan...Kung minsan may mga ink na hnd mo makuha ang true red at black..nasa setting yun kung punta ka sa setting ng printer go advance and click mo yung ICM ito sa red karamihan ito pag hnd mo makuha yung true red. 
Yung A3 size baka next saturday pa ang dating.


----------



## addictees

chard said:


> kung icucut mo lang din naman ang a3 hindi ba useless ang bumili ng a3?unless ang gagawin mong size e 8.5x16.7in..


ganun na nga po.. 8.5x16 na lang kakalabasan. pero tingnan ko din, kino-consider ko na din yung redsail over craftrobo para makagawa ako ng mas malalaking designs eh.



chard said:


> bago pa lang ba printer mo?san mo pala piniprint itong nagbblot na?sa transfer paper na ba?pede kasing ngyayari d2 e masyadong saturated yung print compared sa maximum na kayang ihold ng paper..pede mong itry e punta ka sa advance settings and babaan mo yung saturation ng print..pede mo din gawin e ilagay mo sa photo rpm ang setting ng printer mo para maliit na droplets talaga ang print ng printer mo kaso mas matagal magprint..medyo common kasi sa pigment ink lalo na sa black na minsan e di agad naaabsorb ng media yung ink..r230 gamit ko pero paminsan2 ngyayari din sakin yan..lalo na pag mukha, parang may pekas..hehe


yup sa transfer paper sya nagba-blot. kala ko din nung umpisa eh basa pa kaya ganun itsura, pero smudged na din tlaga even after matuyo. sige subukan ko na lang po yang printer settings as suggested. thanks!


----------



## MYDAMIT

addictees said:


> ganun na nga po.. 8.5x16 na lang kakalabasan. pero tingnan ko din, kino-consider ko na din yung redsail over craftrobo para makagawa ako ng mas malalaking designs eh.
> Kung hindi kanaman mag countor cutting pwede na yung mga china cutter, Kaya lang naman maganda bilhin ang craftrobo ay dahil sa optical eye, pero kung mga letters or mga statement design lang go kana sa redsail or any china cutter.


----------



## marsshan

abstractist said:


> hi sorry hindi ko na recieve ata invitation mo butil check tomorrow.
> 
> Yes so far ok naman ung redsail - pang negosyo kahit hobby ok din. We will teach you on how to use it wala naman time limit sa training kahit araw araw ka rin pumunta sa shop para magpractice ok lang din.
> 
> Turuan ka namin on how to install ng cutter , paano gumawa at mag "edit" ng designs mo and paano mag cut hanggang sa pag transfer. Madali lang naman and im sure makukuha mo rin agad.
> 
> Text me 09274475220 para twagan kita agad. Thanks


i txted u na po ngayon lng. w8 ko nlng reply nyo. i need more details about sa machine & ang transaction kc po cebu ang location ko.


----------



## abstractist

addictees said:


> ganun na nga po.. 8.5x16 na lang kakalabasan. pero tingnan ko din, kino-consider ko na din yung redsail over craftrobo para makagawa ako ng mas malalaking designs eh.
> 
> 
> 
> yup sa transfer paper sya nagba-blot. kala ko din nung umpisa eh basa pa kaya ganun itsura, pero smudged na din tlaga even after matuyo. sige subukan ko na lang po yang printer settings as suggested. thanks!



Try nyo Best Photo na settings pero Plain Paper lang ( as paper type ) para hindi mag blot ung ink .. na test ko narin ayun naging ok na..

hehe..


----------



## yamotski

Sir Prince,
My Silhouette Sd (Craftrobo cc330-20) just arrived. Pero wala pako heat press and printer. Ako yung nagpm sayo sa sulit, ok na sakin yung package price na binigay mo sakin. I just want to know sa tutorials, ok lang ba kung itutor niyo rin ako sa craftrobo, kahit heat press and printer package lang binili ko sa inyo? Thanks


----------



## MYDAMIT

yamotski said:


> Sir Prince,
> My Silhouette Sd (Craftrobo cc330-20) just arrived. Pero wala pako heat press and printer. Ako yung nagpm sayo sa sulit, ok na sakin yung package price na binigay mo sakin. I just want to know sa tutorials, ok lang ba kung itutor niyo rin ako sa craftrobo, kahit heat press and printer package lang binili ko sa inyo? Thanks


Sir mas maganda pag aralan nyo illustrator mas madali kasi mag cut sa craftrobo kung galing sa illustrator kaysa sa cutting software mismo ng craftrobo.


----------



## yamotski

Thanks Sir ROQ!
Sundin ko advice nyo. Kakadating lang kasi ng silhouette sd ko eh, medyo wala pako idea pano gamitin eh, kinakapa ko pa lang. Baliktad nga eh, nauna ko pa orderin yung cutter kesa yung heat press and printer eh. Almost a month na rin ako dito sa forum, marami na rin ako nakuha tips and advices sa mga experts tulad niyo, please wag kayo magsawa magshare ng inyong mga expertise, ang laking bagay sa aming mga baguhan ang mga info nashare niyo. Thank you very much. Sa totoo lang almost 2 months nako nagreresearch about digital shirt printing, ngaun lang ako nakapagdecide bumili ng heat press and printer, marami na rin ako nakuhang info, bago ako magactual printing. Thanks again


----------



## MYDAMIT

Mag karin mag sasawang magbasa dito sa forum pero sa totoo lang naka adick itong forum kaya ingat lang...hehehe

Yung craftrobo habang bago ka palang mas magandang mag aral ka na sa mga vector software tulad ng illustrator mas mahihirapan kana kapag naunahan mo na ng iba saka marami sa youtube ng video tutorials sipag lang sa panonood..mas maganda kung e download mo sila at gawing dvd para madali mong balikbalikan...dyan din ako natutoto..siya nga pala pag nahilig karin sa rhineston pwede yang craftrobo mag cut ng stencil...cge goodluck.


----------



## aminkarim

personal opinion don't do it there is a lot of competition and many factories do not have work there


----------



## jboracion

Good Afternoon mga sir, just started a tshirt business. Bale ang focus nung business namin is using vinyl, we already have a heat press and a cutter. Just wanted to ask, anu ba difference ng china made na vinyl at US made na vinyl, medyo concern ko kasi ay ung durability. Ayaw ko naman na after ilang washes ay sira na ung vinyl, it is also one of the reasons kung bakit naisip ko mag focus sa vinyl kasi sa pagkaka alam ko ay matibay ang vinyl.


----------



## BroJames

@MYDAMIT, Black shirt ka na pala. Pero yung avatar mo na nasa ilalim ang sun and stars hindi kaya medyo mali?



jboracion said:


> Good Afternoon mga sir, just started a tshirt business. Bale ang focus nung business namin is using vinyl, we already have a heat press and a cutter. Just wanted to ask, anu ba difference ng china made na vinyl at US made na vinyl, medyo concern ko kasi ay ung durability. Ayaw ko naman na after ilang washes ay sira na ung vinyl, it is also one of the reasons kung bakit naisip ko mag focus sa vinyl kasi sa pagkaka alam ko ay matibay ang vinyl.


Anong brand or made ng vinyl mo? Aside from the vinyl, nagpaprint ako sa iba at humingi ng samles from others last year pero hindi pumasa sa kuskos test ko. Makapit naman siya and I think the problem lies with inconsistent heat ng heat press. Maybe vinyl din. Most of the print OK naman pero may parts na kumalas. So, iuf you are concerned about the durability I think it is better if do a number of actual test para macheck mo both vinyl and press.


----------



## chard

i have a shirt pressed with vinyl (china)..almost 1 1/2 years na pero wala pa din sira..pero meron din akong napress na vinyl na ilang months lang umangat yung edge..para sakin nasa way ng pagkakapress mo yun..dapat tama ang setting saka pressure..saka yung importante e dapat alam mo kung hot or cold feel..and repressing is also a good thing..pede ka pang mamili kung matte or glossy finish..hehe


----------



## jboracion

Hindi ko alam ung tatak nung vinyl namin ngaun, kasi included lang siya sa binili naming cutter and i cant find the brand name anywhere on the vinyl itself, siguro nasa kahon or sumtin. Ano ba usually ang temperature na iseset para sa vinyl? sa initial test namin, gamit q is 165 for 20 seconds, then repress after peeling for another 10 seconds. Pero may nakita aq sa iba dpt daw nasa 250 - 300.


----------



## BroJames

jboracion said:


> Hindi ko alam ung tatak nung vinyl namin ngaun, kasi included lang siya sa binili naming cutter and i cant find the brand name anywhere on the vinyl itself, siguro nasa kahon or sumtin. Ano ba usually ang temperature na iseset para sa vinyl? sa initial test namin, gamit q is 165 for 20 seconds, then repress after peeling for another 10 seconds. Pero may nakita aq sa iba dpt daw nasa 250 - 300.


Diniscuss ko sa mga nagpress ng vinyl regarding yung pagangat o pagtanggal ng print at iba't ibang heat and time ang sabi. Sinundan daw nila manufacturer's recommendation. So depende sa vinyl brand and type yung actual heat and time.


----------



## jboracion

I see, so wala tlga sa kung sino ang manufacturer (China, US), ang tibay ng vinyl? as long as magnda ang pag kaka press, the vinyl will last with the shirt?


----------



## chard

syempre depende pa din sa brand ng vinyl..its always the combination of the materilas and the way it was printed that results to quality shirts..


----------



## jboracion

Sir chard, my mairerecommend ka kyang brand ng vinyl, ung subok mo ng matibay? China or US? Thank you sir,


----------



## chard

china pa lang nagagamit ko e..try mo kontakin ito: tmvtrading.net
pero kung kaya naman sa market at budget mo i suggest go for us brand na vinyls..they cost twice as much pero judging by the pictures na nakita ko parang maganda talaga..pero cant say for sure kasi never tried one pa..


----------



## jboracion

Thank you sir, will try china for now, pero pag may budget na, subukan ko din ang US, para ma compare ko talaga.


----------



## BroJames

Clear ko lang na hanggang testing lang ako sa vinyl at hindi ko pa tinuloy. 

Pero kung ako, as a general advice, I'd also go for US para hindi masira sa customers. Pero kung may China vinyl ka try mo. Importante matest wash mo para alam mo ang produckto mo. Baka naman pwede na yung China pero sa wash test mo lang masabi. In my case, hindi pumasa sa wash test ko kaya hintdi ko tinuloy last christmas.

May magandang product din China pero yung nga lang, yung mga mura ang mabenta at pinaginteresan ng negosyante. Yung mga benta kong parts, hindi related sa printing, may mga(as in plural) china products kami na 20-50% lang ng price ng kilalang Japanese brand pero based sa actual na gamit and torture test ay masmatibay pa kaysa branded na japan. Ganun din yung ibang Pakistan parts na 50% lang ng price ng kilalang HK equivalent na may titanium pa. 

So, wash test mo para malaman mo yung tibay vinyl mo at pati kung tama pressing mo.


----------



## chard

here's a pic nung tinutukoy ko na almost 1 1/2 years na na tinatakan kong vinyl.










e2 naman pic ng gold foil vinyl pag hindi pa nalalabhan.










e2 namn pic ng silver foil vinyl after malabhan ng madaming beses..lampas 1 year na din ito..










sa honeycomb polo shirt tinatak ito..medyo nawala yung ibang kulay nung silver foil pero yung plastic nya e nandun pa din..siguro gawa ng texture ng honeycomb kaya nagkaganto..pero yung pagkagusot2 naeexperience ito kahit sa plain shirt lang basta mga foil vinyls..para kasi silang plastic kaya pag nagusot may mark..lahat ng nasa pics ay china..di ko lang alam kung ganto din ba sa us kasi judging by the pics parang mas malambot yung sa us..


----------



## MYDAMIT

nice superman logo...


----------



## chard

vintage ang naging effect..hehe


----------



## vctradingcubao

congrats sa black shirt sir ROQ. nice avatar, kaya lang, sabi nga ni sir Angel, baliktad daw yung flag..
pag nasa taas yung sun, sa left side dapat yung blue..


----------



## MYDAMIT

oo nga ang pagkakalam ko kasi yung blue lagi sa taas at yung red sa baba.


----------



## BroJames

vctradingcubao said:


> congrats sa black shirt sir ROQ. nice avatar, kaya lang, sabi nga ni sir Angel, baliktad daw yung flag..
> pag nasa taas yung sun, sa left side dapat yung blue..





MYDAMIT said:


> oo nga ang pagkakalam ko kasi yung blue lagi sa taas at yung red sa baba.


Kung vertical ang flag hindi yung parang nirotate mo lang ng 90 degrees clockwise. Dapat parang 90 degrees clockwise + mirror. Ang blue sa left ng tumitingin or right ng may suot. At sun dapat sa taas unless wartime or SOS like an inverted flag. Not 100% sure na ganun pero iyan ang pagkatanda ko.

Baka makita ng NHI


----------



## lymdul

just got my 16x24" heat press. bought from multiprint... who here has a larger-than-A4-size transfer paper? what model of printer can print large designs like this?

so excited! i'm still testing transfer papers and t-shirt brands. thanks to the forum for the supplier referrals.


----------



## vctradingcubao

I know ours come in A3 sizes, but I can't discuss more of this subject 'coz that would be a violation of forum rules,


----------



## BroJames

A3 ni sir byron German paper iyan


----------



## lymdul

i have yet to check out sir byron's shop. laguna pa kasi ako e. thanks.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir Louie si Sir byron myroon Forever transfer paper in Laser and inkjet size A3 &A4. PAshare naman ng heat press 16x20 picture.


----------



## lymdul

MYDAMIT said:


> Sir Louie si Sir byron myroon Forever transfer paper in Laser and inkjet size A3 &A4. PAshare naman ng heat press 16x20 picture.


"sir mark" na lang po sir roq. nasasagwaan ako sa louie kasi hehe. di pa rin ako makareply sa message mo sir kaya dito na lang ulet. i'd love to try teestudios transfer papers and inks also. thanks again. 

at eto po ang pics. 16x24" po sya brand new. buti na lang meron stock. sinama ko na sa pic ung transfer paper/manual at T10 printer para makita ang size ng heat press. it includes silicon pad and teflon sheet attached with springs to the upper part.


----------



## vctradingcubao

thanks for posting... looks good sir Mark!


----------



## lymdul

vctradingcubao said:


> thanks for posting... looks good sir Mark!


thanks sir byron. dalaw ako sa shop nyo soon ah at nang matry ang forever transfer papers.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Nice equipment..goodluck sa biz!


----------



## chard

san ka sa laguna sir mark?kano mo nakuha yang heat press mo?wala ba sila nung digital ang timer?hehe


----------



## lymdul

sir roq thanks. sana nga mag-grow ang business. mejo mahina ang sa silkscreen ko kasi.

sa pacita ako sir chard. laguna ka rin ba? bale 30k ung 16x24" heat press. eto raw ung latest model nila ng "english version," na may kasamang teflon sheet. black lang nakita kong heat press nila (15x15, 16x20 at 16x24) sa shop pero mukhang meron rin sila nung chinese version.


----------



## chard

sa calamba ako sir nakatira pero sa los baños yung homebased ko..hehe
ilang watts yan sir?matanong ko lang sir kung bakit yan yung kinuha mong size?


----------



## lymdul

ah ic. mejo malapit hehe. di ko natanong kung ilang watts. alam ko lang hanggang 399 deg celcius ung temp. mga original designs ko kasi sa silkscreen ko malalaki kaya malaki na rin para sa heat press ko. kaya ayun.


----------



## MYDAMIT

lymdul said:


> sir roq thanks. sana nga mag-grow ang business. mejo mahina ang sa silkscreen ko kasi.
> 
> sa pacita ako sir chard. laguna ka rin ba? bale 30k ung 16x24" heat press. eto raw ung latest model nila ng "english version," na may kasamang teflon sheet. black lang nakita kong heat press nila (15x15, 16x20 at 16x24) sa shop pero mukhang meron rin sila nung chinese version.


Sir pag kakaalam ko ang english verison yung pihitan or pressure knob ay sa ginta hnd sa likod. Tinawag nila english version kasi halos lahat ng US made press ay nasa gitna ang pressure knob(center tap).


----------



## MYDAMIT

may bago kaming susubukan na 16x20 press pag maganda baka mag carry kami na ganito.


----------



## lymdul

ganun ba? kala ko english version kapag black. un rin kasi tawag sa shop. maganda yan sir roq swing-type. balitaan mo kami kapag ok sya


----------



## chard

MYDAMIT said:


> may bago kami sinusubukan na 16x20 press pag maganda baka mag carry kami na ganito.


kaparehas b nyan yung heat press ng hotronix?
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJM7F2pBNu4&feature=player_embedded[/MEDIA]
sa july daw ang release.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir Chard China made ito...


----------



## chard

pero yung features sir parehas din ba?mga magkano kaya yan sir?


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir sa tutoo lang parating palang yung machine, pinili ko yan at pinabili yan palang yung kaunaunahang 16x20 namin kya hnd ko pa masagot yung ibang tanong. Pero kung e babase mo sa picture medyo hitech yung hotronix kasi yung lcd touch control na tapos changable pa platen. Mukhang basic swing away lang yung sa china..pero malalaman natin yan pag dating.


----------



## MYDAMIT

YouTube - T-Shirt Heat Press Machine(China)Sir ito din yung isang gusto ko na heat press...


----------



## chard

ayus din yan sir ah..drawer type..yung build din nung heat press katulad nung sa maxx press..automatic pa..hehe


----------



## MYDAMIT

Kapag hindi ko nagandahan yung swing away baka yan drawer type ang e carry namin press sa 16x20.


----------



## BroJames

Malaki ba advantage ng swing type? Hindi kaya dagdag lang sa cost ito at yung drawer type? Wala bang ordinary type na 16x20 & 16x24 pero OK press niya?


----------



## MYDAMIT

Kung same lang naman ng price di mas maganda na yung drawer type, yung disadvantages lang ng swing away ay malaki ang space na magagamit pero mas safe siya gamitin dahil malayo ang platen sa kamay at shirt. Yung cost kasi baka aabot lang ng 28-30T.


----------



## chard

sir roq, wala pa yata kayong tulog ah..hehe


----------



## MYDAMIT

hahaha 12mn palang dito, patulog na...


----------



## chard

kakaadik talaga forum noh sir roq?hehe


----------



## BroJames

MYDAMIT said:


> Kung same lang naman ng price di mas maganda na yung drawer type, yung disadvantages lang ng swing away ay malaki ang space na magagamit pero mas safe siya gamitin dahil malayo ang platen sa kamay at shirt. Yung cost kasi baka aabot lang ng 28-30T.


Pero kung P28-30k mas mahal na siya sa standard China press. Multiprint is considered higher end China at *P30k ang 16x24* niya(P20k ang a6x16). ScreenArt 15k ang 16x16 at *P25k ang 16x24*. Standard china 16x24 siguro P20K lang.


----------



## aeijhae

very excited to start our own printing business na dn. Hope to learn a lot from you guys.


OT: hi Bro James, matanong ko lang po kayo din ba yung Bro James na nag sesell ng Airsoft? Thanks!


----------



## MYDAMIT

BroJames said:


> Pero kung P28-30k mas mahal na siya sa standard China press. Multiprint is considered higher end China at *P30k ang 16x24* niya(P20k ang a6x16). ScreenArt 15k ang 16x16 at *P25k ang 16x24*. Standard china 16x24 siguro P20K lang.


Sir ano ba itsura ng high end china press na 16x24 sa or standard? baka my picture ka para magkaroon ako idea for comparison.


----------



## BroJames

MYDAMIT said:


> Sir ano ba itsura ng high end china press na 16x24 sa or standard? baka my picture ka para magkaroon ako idea for comparison.


Yung ang phoenix from multiprint nila penggul at isa pang member dito na kakabili lang few days ago. Both posted pictures. Sila ang makakapagsabi kung ano talaga ang features nito at sa akin ay short visual inspection lang.


----------



## chard

BroJames said:


> Yung ang phoenix from multiprint nila penggul at isa pang member dito na kakabili lang few days ago. Both posted pictures.


aw..phoenix ba yung kay sir peng?


----------



## BroJames

Sa pagkaalam ko phoenix kay sir peng pero PM so siya para sure.


----------



## aeijhae

After about 2 months of study lapit ko na maumpisahan ung business na gusto ko. Probably kukuha rin ako Phoenix heat press kay Multiprint.

Ung cutter ko bukas na dating. Can't wait to test my Roland GX-24


----------



## MYDAMIT

Nice cutter Roland GX24 yan yung gusto ko cutter pero hindi na natuloy yung project ko sa Car decal kaya bumili na lang ako maliit Craftrobo pro 15" lang.


----------



## vctradingcubao

Congrats aeijhae. Cool GX-24, yan din gusto ko na cutter.


----------



## MYDAMIT

vctradingcubao said:


> Congrats aeijhae. Cool GX-24, yan din gusto ko na cutter.


Sir marami kayo niyan, baka myroon kayong pinagsawaan na baka pwede ma arbor


----------



## blackhand-666

kulturati said:


> well, i sell the whole starter package for 22700.
> 
> heres the breakdown:
> 
> heat press with free 20 ea dark and light transfer: 18000
> c90 printer with ciss 100 ml pigment each color: 4700.
> 
> in the interest of not using the forum for blatant advertisement, i suggest check with other sellers too.



_mam i'm very interested in your c90 printer,may i ask kung saan po makikita ang place nyo? meron po ako Stahls' Hotronix swinger pero di po sya automatic kaya nangangapa pa rin po ako. di ko po alam kung ano ang required na pressure at time pati temperature for specific shirt materials._


----------



## MYDAMIT

yUNG TEMPERATURE MAY INSTRUCTION NAMAN BAWAT PAPEL PERO KARAMIHAN PAG LIGHT TRANSFER PAPER HEAVY DUTY PRESS, PAG OPAQUE TRANSFER KARAMIHAN AY LIGHT TO MEDIUM PRESS.YUNG HEAVY PRESS AY YUNG HINDI MO NA MAANGAT YUNG PRESS MO...PERO PINKA MAGANDA DYAN DO SOME TEST PRINT AND WASH TEST NARIN.


----------



## BroJames

aeijhae said:


> After about 2 months of study lapit ko na maumpisahan ung business na gusto ko. Probably kukuha rin ako Phoenix heat press kay Multiprint.
> 
> Ung cutter ko bukas na dating. Can't wait to test my Roland GX-24


Magkano ang Roland GX-24? Sounding $$$ ang brand.


----------



## vctradingcubao

MYDAMIT said:


> Sir marami kayo niyan, baka myroon kayong pinagsawaan na baka pwede ma arbor


wala kami GX-24 sir...


----------



## chard

around 100k ang gx24..


----------



## aeijhae

Got it for 83k cash. Wala nga ako tulog pa balik work na agad excited to test it out. Bukas pa punta ung mag full training from TGRAF. 

Next naman is printers and heatpress.


----------



## vctradingcubao

aeijhae said:


> Got it for 83k cash. Wala nga ako tulog pa balik work na agad excited to test it out. Bukas pa punta ung mag full training from TGRAF.
> 
> Next naman is printers and heatpress.


83K, good price na yan..


----------



## aeijhae

vctradingcubao said:


> 83K, good price na yan..


yes sir. and i'm very happy with the performance. Will post some pics soon on my first cut. hehe.


----------



## aeijhae

Just bought my heat press from Multiprint. Was about to buy their 20k Phoenix Heat press but when the box was opened i saw this heat press  :





































Seems they have a new model na pala. Shelled out 3k more for this Heatpress, pero i think sulit naman, i can see the quality ng pagawa nung heat press compare to other china heat press even their 20k Phoenix model.

Will test out heating something soon.


----------



## chard

nice rig..^_^


----------



## orion001

hello po ask ko lang po kung may website ba ang multiprint? tnx po


----------



## MYDAMIT

16X24" ba ito...press english version type. Nice!


----------



## aeijhae

MYDAMIT said:


> 16X24" ba ito...press english version type. Nice!



15x15 lang poh sir.


----------



## chard

ayus ba sir yung gas shock nya?yung mga spring type kasi ang ingay saka alugan ng alugan pag nagppress..hehe may replacement ba yan pag nasira?


----------



## vctradingcubao

aeijhae said:


> 15x15 lang poh sir.


oks na rin yan.. congrats on the new heat press aeijhae..

plus one sa question ni chard, puede daw ba makabili ng gas shocks lang?


----------



## aeijhae

Based sa sabi ni Noel from Multiprint, all parts are available already if may masira. Comes with a 1 year warranty nga pala and may service unit incase.

All in all mukhang wala na ako magiging problem.


----------



## BroJames

aeijhae said:


> Just bought my heat press from Multiprint. Was about to buy their 20k Phoenix Heat press but when the box was opened i saw this heat press  :
> 
> x x x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they have a new model na pala. Shelled out 3k more for this Heatpress, pero i think sulit naman, i can see the quality ng pagawa nung heat press compare to other china heat press even their 20k Phoenix model.
> 
> Will test out heating something soon.


Isa ka pala sa mga nakakuha ng pneumatic press nila. 




vctradingcubao said:


> oks na rin yan.. congrats on the new heat press aeijhae..
> 
> plus one sa question ni chard, puede daw ba makabili ng gas shocks lang?


Alam ko special order ang "pneumatic" na iyan kasi sample pa lang iyan. At alam ko rin not all parts are available. Yung importanteng parts like heating element and ceramic connector yes. *Or maybe *sinasabi lang may alternative parts locally like, specifically, yung timer and digital display for temp settings. 

Ang narinig ko sabi ng isang customer, makakakuha daw sa caloocan ng replacement "shocks".


----------



## chard

aeijhae said:


> Based sa sabi ni Noel from Multiprint, all parts are available already if may masira. Comes with a 1 year warranty nga pala and may service unit incase.
> 
> All in all mukhang wala na ako magiging problem.


ok na yun..sinabi na naman pala ni noel e..wala ka na magiging problema dyan..maganda talaga pag may after sales support talaga..goodluck sa printing


----------



## BroJames

chard said:


> ok na yun..sinabi na naman pala ni noel e..wala ka na magiging problema dyan..maganda talaga pag may after sales support talaga..goodluck sa printing


Yung din naman sabi sa akin na walang problema sa parts. Hindi ko lang marecall exactly ang sabi pero parang major operating parts. Anyway, may service unit sila in case masira ang unit mo. Hindi ko lang naitanong kung may bayad o libre.


----------



## MYDAMIT

marami siguro mabilhan ng gas shock..alam mo naman sa atin maraming chopchop car parts dyan...baka nga chop chop heat press mayroon narin...


----------



## aeijhae

Hehehe. Just incase na wala talaga part sa kanya, basta maituro nya lang kung saan ako makakakuha no problem na sakin un. Although maganda parin kung hassle free diba.

Ung sevice unit is libre naman kung masira ung sakin. Un lang, depende sa availability.


----------



## BroJames

Yung kausap ko na customer nila, yung replacement springs sa t. alonzo lang daw niya kinuha.


----------



## chard

Just want to share these:

after tweaking my heat press i finally got it back and running but cant let it stay on for a long time as the general relay start malfunctioning..but pressing a couple of shirts will do just fine..after setting my heat press I used an ir thermometer gun and check for cold spots and to see if the temp reading is correct..

Im using a 15x15in china heat press (color blue) and my ir gun is more or less accurate. check my body temp thru my ears several times and give a reading of 37.3-37.7C and armpit 37.1-37.5.

*heat press set to 170C
heat press temp display is 171C
*


----------



## chard

*PLASTISOL TRANFER - NORMAL PAPER

*CUT MY TRANSFER INTO 4 (TESTING MODE)


----------



## MYDAMIT

Ok naman ata result, medyo ng change lang ng color.


----------



## chard

hindi naman sya sir nagchange ng color..hindi noticeable..ano ba sir yung sinasabi nyo?yung pic kasi na white shirt yung nasa baba yung papel tapos yung sa taas yung natransfer na..


----------



## vctradingcubao

looks good... ang galeng mo na chard... tatanggap ka na ng screenprinted plastisol transfer orders?


----------



## chard

hindi pa sir..hehe madami pa ko tetestingin lalo na yung powder adhesive saka paggamit nung clear plastisol para coating nung transfer para sa white shirt..testing ko muna sa sarili kong mga designs..hehe


----------



## BroJames

Alalay lagi gamit ko sa ABEL cutting base ko. Tumatagal din ba talaga iyan?

Yung metal ruler mo ang off contact ko kung medyo malambot ang tension (earlier handstretch). Tingin mo mababa masyado?


----------



## chard

para sakin parang ang baba sir nung off contact nyo kung medyo malambot tension nyo..mas mababang tension mas mataas na off contact din..napost ko na naman d2 yung gamit ko na off contact..1 popsicle sticks sa maganda kong tension na screen tapos 2 popsicle sticks para sa mas mababang tension..trial and error din yan sir magprint ka lang ng magprint tapos palit2an mo yung off contact mo dun mo malalaman kung anong tamang taas ng offcontact dapat sa setup mo..


----------



## BroJames

Ang regular off contact ko is wood ruler. Pero may screen ako na masmalambot at iyan ang lumalabas na masmaganda. Hindi ko naman actually kinompare pero parang ganun ang labas. At hindi naman siya malambot pero mas malambot kaysa yung ginamitan ko ng wood ruler.

Hindi ko na pinapansin kasi irerestretch ko rin ibang screens ko soon. Nakita ko lang yung ruler kaya naalala ko.


----------



## chard

pano nyo ba sir masasabi na maganda yung off contact nyo?


----------



## BroJames

chard said:


> pano nyo ba sir masasabi na maganda yung off contact nyo?


I have a reason kung bakit pinalitan ko at kung bakit iyan ang ginagamit ko sa old frames ko pero nakalimutan ko na ang exact circusmtances. Basta nagstick sa mind ko iyan dapat gamitin ko sa old frames ko kasi masmaganda resulta ko noon. I think(70%) slightly blurry edges.


----------



## chard

kung blurry edges, parang di na yata sa off contact yun sir..parang sa tension na ng screen nyo yun..baka umiipod yung mesh paghagod nyo kaya nagiging blurry..yung off contact kasi sa pagkakaalam ko with the combination of tension dapat pag pahid mo e magssnap back yung screen..printing white on black yung isang magandang basihan kung maganda itong mga factors na ito..


----------



## BroJames

Handstretched mga lumang frames ko so I am thinking maybe some areas have lower tension although, on average, mas maganda tension niya kaysa mga NBS frames. Hindi ko na pinoproblema ito kasi irerestretch ko naman sila. Just waiting for the right time. It would be nice to know the reason though for future troubleshooting.


----------



## aeijhae

question pala mga sirs, i did my first few transfers parang nag green ung mga gray colors ko. dont know exactly kung ganun talga. i'm using a jpss. if i remembered correctly i'm pressing for 50 seconds for 200c.

baka may mga gumagamit sa inyo ng ganyan need suggestions lang poh.


----------



## MYDAMIT

medyo matagal ata ang pressing time mo, try mo ito 18-25sec 185C heavy press wait a 3 sec then peel. and stretch.


----------



## chard

follow mo instructions na pressing ng jpss..50secs masyado yata matagal..ang pagkakatanda ko 30 secs lang tpos medyo mababa ng konti ang temp sa 200C..


----------



## MYDAMIT

BroJames said:


> Pero kung P28-30k mas mahal na siya sa standard China press. Multiprint is considered higher end China at *P30k ang 16x24* niya(P20k ang a6x16). ScreenArt 15k ang 16x16 at *P25k ang 16x24*. Standard china 16x24 siguro P20K lang.


Sir yung mga price ba na yan ay package na o heat press lang?


----------



## aeijhae

Thanks mga sirs.

As for sa question ni sir ROQ, heat press lang poh ung kay Multiprint, pero haggled a little to include some rhinestones and 4 transfer papers.


----------



## BroJames

Press lang din sa screenart


----------



## chard

anyone knows kung saan makakakuha ng flip flops blank for sublimation?TIA


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir ano itong flip flops blank? myroon kaba pictures


----------



## chard

sir tsinelas..yung mga havaianas..hehe e2 sir video..
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiLr4sTcDDM&feature=player_embedded[/MEDIA]


----------



## MYDAMIT

chard said:


> anyone knows kung saan makakakuha ng flip flops blank for sublimation?TIA


Slippers pala ito...Sir Chard sa COnde myroon!


----------



## aeijhae

nag search search na rin ako dati nyan ng onti. kaso tinigil ko na sir kasi medyo may kamahalan. Conde ata nag bebenta sa US, costs about 30 dollars. 

Maganda kung may cheap alternative sana noh. tipong beachwalk na pwede i-sublimate


----------



## chard

30 dollars?blanks palang?baka pag finished product na..pero kung blanks palang e ganun na kamahal, makapagbenta na lang ng havaianas..haha


----------



## MYDAMIT

oo nakita ko na yan noon medyo mahal pero itong summer gagawa ako..pati yung wristband ok din..conde din ang may gawa. Iwan ko lang kung my china made na.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Nasa $9.36 isang blank Flip flops from Conde.


----------



## chard

sana may china version nyan para mura..haha thanks sir roq sa info..


----------



## aeijhae

ayun mahala pala tingin ko.


----------



## vctradingcubao

aeijhae said:


> Maganda kung may cheap alternative sana noh. tipong beachwalk na pwede i-sublimate


Galeng nyan! Try natin yung beachwalk o Spartan na white kahit nakakabit na yung strap or try natin alisin then ibalik uli. 
O kaya, papabili tayo sa factory ng Spartan or Beach Walk nung hindi pa nakakabit ang strap.

Na imagine ko, ang ganda nyan magkakaron si Chard ng "Wasak" Flipflops.... ako naman, "BusyFlops"


----------



## chard

uu nga sir byron e..sayang wala pa palang ganyan d2 satin..mukhang patok kasi sa market simula ng nauso yung mga havs..pinagiisipan ko kasi kung bili ako ng isa pang printer for sublimation..tapos nung nakita ko yang flipflops sabi ko pag meron nyan d2 bili na ako printer..hehe


----------



## lymdul

aabangan ko rin etong blank flipflops hehe


----------



## vctradingcubao

ipinapa hunting ko na ang me ari ng Spartan at BeachWalk...


----------



## vctradingcubao

reminders nga pala yung mga design entries nyo sa anniversary contest ha!
malapit na ang deadline, katapusan ng May...
gawa na kayo, pero "no campaigning", kasi baka ma disqualify..


----------



## addictees

vctradingcubao said:


> ipinapa hunting ko na ang me ari ng Spartan at BeachWalk...


boss, balitaan mo kami dito sa pagri-research mo ng spartan at beachwalk ha. interesado din ako!  mukhang maganda nga yung magprint sa flipflops.
salamat po!


----------



## vctradingcubao

addictees said:


> boss, balitaan mo kami dito sa pagri-research mo ng spartan at beachwalk ha. interesado din ako!  mukhang maganda nga yung magprint sa flipflops.
> salamat po!


sure.. i post ko lang dito sa forum pag me development...


----------



## chard

sir pag nabasa ito ng mayari ng Spartan at BeachWalk baka magtago sila..baka matakot sila kasi hinhunting sila..hehe

sa heat press pala parang hirap yata ito sa clamp press kasi masyadong makapal yung media..malamang hindi magiging pantay yung pressure..siguro ang paraan na lang e tanggalin yung rubber pad sa platen ng heatpress..sana magkasing kapal sila ng flipflops..hehe


----------



## vctradingcubao

chard said:


> sir pag nabasa ito ng mayari ng Spartan at BeachWalk baka magtago sila..baka matakot sila kasi hinhunting sila..hehe


talaga, magtago na sila sa pinanggalingan nila....
kelangan bigyan nila tayo ng paraan para makagawa tayo ng "wasak flipflops".. 



chard said:


> sa heat press pala parang hirap yata ito sa clamp press kasi masyadong makapal yung media..malamang hindi magiging pantay yung pressure..siguro ang paraan na lang e tanggalin yung rubber pad sa platen ng heatpress..sana magkasing kapal sila ng flipflops..hehe


so ibig sabihin, bibili ka na nyan ng swing away pagkatapos mo bumili ng printer, hehehe dadami na naman laruan mo nyann Chard..


----------



## chard

hindi sir..dun muna ako sa tanggal ng rubber pad..hehe pag kumita na saka na ulit upgrade..^_^


----------



## MYDAMIT

wasak"flip flops", Busy"flip flops" eh di sa akin ay Tee"flip flops" hindi kaya ma confuse yung bibili?


----------



## chard

haha..hindi yan sir..hehe kaso kung blanks palang nasa 10$ na parang mahirap imarket..kailangan talaga makahanap ng murang version..goodluck sa paghuhunting ni sir byron..hehe


----------



## chard

tanong ko nga pala sir, ok na ba t10 para sa sublimation?around 5.7k ang price..


----------



## MYDAMIT

yes ok na yung T10 (5T-5.5T) lang yung size 8.5x11 size lang kung gusto mo sir parating yung epson 1100 at 1400 sa MAY 13x19 yun.


----------



## chard

ganun ba sir..13x19, ganda din nyan para sa films..tapos all black inks..hehe paemail na lang sir if how much..or ayus na sir yung pm nyo?


----------



## vctradingcubao

MYDAMIT said:


> wasak"flip flops", Busy"flip flops" eh di sa akin ay Tee"flip flops" hindi kaya ma confuse yung bibili?


mas maganda nga yung brand name mo sir Roq:

"MyTsinelas"


----------



## chard

haha..winner "MyTsinelas"..
looks like we might be the pioneers doing sublimation flip flops here that is, if sir byron succeeded hunting down his preys..


----------



## vctradingcubao

chard said:


> haha..winner "MyTsinelas"..
> looks like we might be the pioneers doing sublimation flip flops here that is, if sir byron succeeded hunting down his preys..


me theme song na agad yan, yung paborito kung kanta ng YANO....

♪Mang kulas
Pabili nga ng tsinelas
Pudpod nat gasgas
Baka mapigtas tong luma kong tsinelas
Tong luma kong tsinelas

♫O aking tsinelas
Palitan bukas ito na ang wakas
Kasa-kasamang madalas
Ilang taon ang lumipas
Mahal kita!
O aking tsinelas


----------



## BroJames

OK. May jingle na sir sir ROQ. Kailan launching?


----------



## vctradingcubao

huwaw... I like your new AVATAR sir Angel... BRO JAMES Gunsmith talaga ang dating...parang Smith & Wesson..


----------



## jsf

vctradingcubao said:


> huwaw... I like your new AVATAR sir Angel... BRO JAMES Gunsmith talaga ang dating...parang Smith & Wesson..


Nangingitim na nga mga damit nyo,,, hehehe. lol


----------



## BroJames

jsf said:


> Nangingitim na nga mga damit nyo,,, hehehe. lol


Wala naman sa kulay iyan. Mas maingay at mas magulo lang yung iba. But where it really counts, you and many others still in white, deserves the credit.

Kumusta UV fluorescent mo? Dumaan ako sa handyman kahapon at may toshiba blue sila [email protected] Kaya lang, when I pressed for an answer, sabi ng promodizer hindi siya sure kung UV iyan. Yung black daw kasi may nakalagay na UV at eto wala. Pero based sa triple-quadruple price hindi siya regular fluorescent. Natry niyo na?


----------



## MYDAMIT

vctradingcubao said:


> me theme song na agad yan, yung paborito kung kanta ng YANO....
> 
> ♪Mang kulas
> Pabili nga ng tsinelas
> Pudpod nat gasgas
> Baka mapigtas tong luma kong tsinelas
> Tong luma kong tsinelas
> 
> ♫O aking tsinelas
> Palitan bukas ito na ang wakas
> Kasa-kasamang madalas
> Ilang taon ang lumipas
> Mahal kita!
> O aking tsinelas


hahaha nakuha mo Sir Byron...


----------



## yamotski

Hi Guys,

May alam ba kayo Nagtutorial ng craftrobo CC330-20, using robo master or cutting master2 sa corel draw or adobe illustrator? Nagpabili kasi ako Silhouette SD (aka craftrobo cc330-20)sa states, robo master ang ginagamit ko software. Ok naman siya medyo user friendly, ok ang cuts niya pag sa mga uploaded fonts niya. Nagkakaproblema lang ako, pag nagimport ako ng logo sa robo master, pagtinatrace ko na yung outline, tapos icucut ko na sa silhouette sd, crooked palagi yung line ng letters, bako bako palagi outline nung lines. Pero pag fonts sa robo master gagamitin walang problema, malinis cut niya. Hindi ko tuloy magamit yung contour cutting features niya. Bakit sa china cutters, nagagawang pulido ang mga logo stickers by auto trace lang. Please help naman guys. Thanks


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir gawin nyo yung outline sa corel or illustrator tapos e send nyo sa cutting master 2. budle naman yung adobe sa cutting master 2 kaya madali mo lang ma send yung file. may nagawa ako na video pero para sana sa aming mga tauhan yun kaya hindi gaaano kaganda yung video ko. Pero baka makatulong..gagawa pa ako maraming video about illustrator to craft robo. ito yung link
YouTube - TUTORIAL ADOBE ILLUSTRATOR FOR CRAFT ROBO PRO.mp4


----------



## chard

meron ng blank flip flops ang screenart..pero sabi nila e it will only works on a specified paper, magictouch..

[MEDIA]http://images.screenart.multiply.com/image/2/photos/33/600x600/2/flipflop.jpg?et=VF1QtwDqayFfcGYZ%2BbHddw&nmid=336183250[/MEDIA]

http://screenart.multiply.com/photos/album/33/Magictouch_Transfer_Media#photo=2
http://screenart.multiply.com/photos/album/33/Magictouch_Transfer_Media#photo=2


----------



## patrickbarbieto

Good Day to All!!!

Hi, I am NEW to this business and I really need some help regarding the yield and capacity of the consumables for my financial budget planning. I really NEED some HELP. I am hoping someone with better experience in this line could support me with the answers Im searching. 

How many T-Shirts can be printed (Approximately) by a 100ml PIGMENT Ink (Given that the design is Standard or of equal blend)?
How many T-Shirts can be printed (Approximately) by a 100ml SUBLIMATION Ink (Given that the design is Standard or of equal blend)?
How many T-Shirts can be printed by a Digital Heat Press Machine (Heavy Duty) approximately before affecting the quality of the Prints.
How much (Approximately) does a Blank T-Shirt costs?

These are just simple questions that I really need answers to. If anyone have the answers PLEASE do send me an EMAIL : *[email protected]* 

I do hope that I could finally find the answers to these questions.

Thanks! Thanks! Thanks!


----------



## MYDAMIT

chard said:


> meron ng blank flip flops ang screenart..pero sabi nila e it will only works on a specified paper, magictouch..
> 
> http://images.screenart.multiply.co....jpg?et=VF1QtwDqayFfcGYZ+bHddw&nmid=336183250
> 
> - Magictouch Transfer Media
> http://screenart.multiply.com/photos/album/33/Magictouch_Transfer_Media#photo=2


Sir baka pino promote lang nila yung magic touch, kasi ang laser pirnter nag fuse din yas sa polsyter or cotton tulad ng gamit nila sa mug at t-shirt...pero kung titignan mo mas matibay ang sublimation lalo na lagi ginagamit ang flip flops pero sa tingin ko kahit ano transfer paper pwede dyan.


----------



## chard

sana nga pede sublimation..kaso mahal pa din yung flip flops..550php..magkano kaya market value ng finished product..


----------



## MYDAMIT

grabe naman mahal niyan...may nakausap ako manufacturer bigay sa akin is $4.00 pero nasa 10,000 pieces mimimum order.Kung 550 isa blank nila subrang mahal kumpara sa $9 na benta ng conde.


----------



## chard

tanong ko lang po sa mga nakakaalam sa redsail, ano po yung sinasabing red dot laser sensor?parang nabasa ko kasi na wala siyang optic eye..pano nagana itong red dot sensor?TIA

http://hflaser.com/blog/archives/158


----------



## yamotski

Mga sir ask ko lang kung ano yung inkjet transparency transfers? May nakita kasi mga binebentang mga ready to print designs nakalagay na siya sa acetates, ready to press na. Parang ganun yung sa transfer it. Yung acetate ba na yun? yun ba yung transparency transfer na sinasabi? Pwede ba ko magprint nun sa t10 pigment ink printer? Gusto ko kasi magprint na wala na yung background bale naiiwan lang sa acetate yung mismong design lang, pagtransfer sa shirt wala ng background. Applicable ba yun mga sir a shirt printing, using t10 printer? Thanks


----------



## MYDAMIT

sir baka yung transparency transfer na sinasabi nyo ay yung para sa ecosolvent ink tulad ng roland print and cut. Yung sa transfer it kasi karamihan na gamit nila ay plastisol trasnfer paper tulad ng benta ng proworld.com.


----------



## MYDAMIT

chard said:


> tanong ko lang po sa mga nakakaalam sa redsail, ano po yung sinasabing red dot laser sensor?parang nabasa ko kasi na wala siyang optic eye..pano nagana itong red dot sensor?TIA
> 
> Redsail Plotter with red dot(for contour cutting) is in promotion! | Redsail Laser Engraver, Laser Cutter


Sir Chard yung gamit ng redsail yung laser alignment na karamihan add on sa mga cutter para magkaroon ng katulad sa optical eye. Bali mag triall and error cut para makuha mo yung tamang distance ng registration tapos e align mo yung laser pointer ng cutter,then cut and re align again hangang makuha mo yung exactong sukat ng registration point. hanapin ko lang yung video tutorial.


----------



## MYDAMIT

ito pala yung video, ito sana yung gusto ko na ebenta na cutter pero nakausap ko yung company sabi nila mag kakaroon sila ng mas update na cutter kaya hinihintay ko nalang yung email nila kung kaylan nila e lalabas yung bagong model.
YouTube - contourcutting_demo.mpg


----------



## chard

tnx sir roq..parang sa cutok lang din pala..ang problema lang sa ganyan, yun naranasan ko kasi sa cutok na plotter kahit anong setting gawin mo laging sablay..ang ngyayari kasi di actual size yung kinacut niya..for exampla ang isang a4 pagdating sa kanya mas maliit ng konti yung kinacut nya na a4 size..kaya yun, di talaga tatama..


----------



## yamotski

Thanks Sir ROQ, tanong ko lang kung yung plastisol transfer paper, pwede ba sa t10 pigment printer yun? Tsaka saan nakakabili ng plastisol transfer dito sa manila?Thanks. Ask ko na rin, yung t10 pigment printer ko hindi vibrant ang kulay, lalo na pag red yung color ng ipiprint, pag red nagiging maroon. Alam ko talaga pag pigment ink hindi talaga siya vibrant compared to uv dye, pero may nasurf ako, na meron na raw pigment ink, na same vibrancy na ng uv dye, pero sa us ata? meron na kaya ditong ganun na pigment ink?


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir yung plastisol heat trasnfer paper gawa yun sa plastisol ink na screenprint hnd printer. Yung T10 pigment sa setting lang yun para maging red na red. e try mo e change yung printer setting mo,punta ka PRINTER PROPERTIES hanapin mo yung ADVANCE click the ICM nasa color management. Pero ginagamit lang ito pag cartoon or text artwork. pag photo iba na ulit setting. My ginawa ako video para sa mga technician nmin wlang idea sa photoshop try mo nlang e watch yun..nasa youtube(customizedmyshirt account). Sir post mo result.


----------



## jsf

yamotski said:


> Thanks Sir ROQ, tanong ko lang kung yung plastisol transfer paper, pwede ba sa t10 pigment printer yun? Tsaka saan nakakabili ng plastisol transfer dito sa manila?Thanks. Ask ko na rin, yung t10 pigment printer ko hindi vibrant ang kulay, lalo na pag red yung color ng ipiprint, pag red nagiging maroon. Alam ko talaga pag pigment ink hindi talaga siya vibrant compared to uv dye, pero may nasurf ako, na meron na raw pigment ink, na same vibrancy na ng uv dye, pero sa us ata? meron na kaya ditong ganun na pigment ink?


@Sir Billy, plastisol transfer paper are not applicable to inkjet printers. The paper is purposely made to create plastisol transfers(Hot-split and Cold peel heat transfer paper) which is pre-printing the designs with plastisol inks.


----------



## benkrudo

hello po! ask ko lang po kung magkano po kaya ang redsail cutter... thanks


----------



## netsplit

ang nakita ko sir jigs around 23-25K pa ang red sail na cutter plotter. or baka may macanvass ka pa na mas mura.


----------



## benkrudo

netsplit said:


> ang nakita ko sir jigs around 23-25K pa ang red sail na cutter plotter. or baka may macanvass ka pa na mas mura.


thanks netsplit, maganda sana ang crafdtrobo pro kaso doble ang presyo.. nag hahanap rin ako ng heat press na 16"x20"


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir kung hanap nyo ay basic cutting lang wlang contour cutting khit anong china brand na cutter ok, pero kung contour cutting ang hanap nyo kailangan talaga ay yung branded tulad ng craft robo pro,roland, gcc. Sa china cutter pala advice ko yung 24" size kaysa doon sa malilit.


----------



## benkrudo

mahirap po ba i operate ang redsail?


----------



## MYDAMIT

sa tingin ko parehas lang naman ang redsail sa ibang china cutter may masganda pa nga sa redsail medyo redsail lang kasi ang karamihan nag bebenta sa pinas, ang ibang china cutter ay may kaunting pagkakaiba lang sa force at speed at kung minsan sa motor. Pero kung sa pag operate sa tingin ko same lang depede kasi yan sa software, mas madali mag cut kung yung software mo ay buddle sa illustrator or corel.


----------



## BroJames

sir roq, sa countour curves ba iyon?


----------



## RUSSOCOLI

Sir, may I ask about your print&cut film. I know selling is prohibited in this site but is it ok if I may just ask if there are locally available films here right now? How much are they selling per meter of 50cm wide? Are these PVC (thick one) or PU (think one) films? What's their country of origin? Thanks.


----------



## benkrudo

MYDAMIT said:


> sa tingin ko parehas lang naman ang redsail sa ibang china cutter may masganda pa nga sa redsail medyo redsail lang kasi ang karamihan nag bebenta sa pinas, ang ibang china cutter ay may kaunting pagkakaiba lang sa force at speed at kung minsan sa motor. Pero kung sa pag operate sa tingin ko same lang depede kasi yan sa software, mas madali mag cut kung yung software mo ay buddle sa illustrator or corel.


 
ang redsail po ba ay hindi puwede sa curves?


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir wla po kami Film wla kami Print and cut na cutter, ginagawa ko ay print ko sa inkjet tapos cut ko sa craftrobo pro i used opaque paper. But if you want you can ask sir Byron may print and cut printer siya. Kung gusto morin order dito sa US ng materials i can give you a quote. 2 weeks delivery for vinyl and films.


----------



## MYDAMIT

benkrudo said:


> ang redsail po ba ay hindi puwede sa curves?


Sir anong ibig nyong sabihin na Curves?


----------



## benkrudo

MYDAMIT said:


> Sir anong ibig nyong sabihin na Curves?


 
wala po bang optical lens ang redsail?


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir hnd ko gaano gamay yung redsail pero yung ibang china cutter tulad ng FOISON pag kaka alam ko gumagamit sila ng laser aligning, para din siyang optical ay pero munual at kailangan mo ng try and error para makuha mo yung tamang sukat. Sa page 17 basahin mo may link ako about china contour cutting(foison)


----------



## benkrudo

MYDAMIT said:


> Sir hnd ko gaano gamay yung redsail pero yung ibang china cutter tulad ng FOISON pag kaka alam ko gumagamit sila ng laser aligning, para din siyang optical ay pero munual at kailangan mo ng try and error para makuha mo yung tamang sukat. Sa page 17 basahin mo may link ako about china contour cutting(foison)


 
maraming salamat sir roq...


----------



## benkrudo

paano po naman malalaman kung china version or US version ang heat press machine (not branded)?


----------



## MYDAMIT

US version twag nila kasi gamit ay center tap ( pipihit ay sa gitna hnd doon sa likod) tinawag na US verison kasi halos lahat ng US made press ay gamit ay center tap ginaya nila kaya pinalanganan na US version.


----------



## benkrudo

MYDAMIT said:


> US version twag nila kasi gamit ay center tap ( pipihit ay sa gitna hnd doon sa likod) tinawag na US verison kasi halos lahat ng US made press ay gamit ay center tap ginaya nila kaya pinalanganan na US version.


thanks again sir roq, nagpa canvass na ako sa colorado kung merong craftrobo pro baka mas mura tapos balikbayan box na lang hehehe..


----------



## yamotski

Mga sir ask ko lang, saan nakakabili ng shirt na iba yung kulay ng sleeves? like plain white shirt pero red yung sleeves. Pareho siya ng mga baseball uniform. May nakikita ako sa mga overruns, kaya lang mahal eh. old navy tatak eh. wala ba local or china wholesale lang? sa j. luna pumunta ako pero hindi ko mashado nasuyod ang j. luna, kaya wala ako nahanap. Help naman guys! Thanks


----------



## dairyoukojin

yamotski said:


> Mga sir ask ko lang, saan nakakabili ng shirt na iba yung kulay ng sleeves? like plain white shirt pero red yung sleeves. Pareho siya ng mga baseball uniform. May nakikita ako sa mga overruns, kaya lang mahal eh. old navy tatak eh. wala ba local or china wholesale lang? sa j. luna pumunta ako pero hindi ko mashado nasuyod ang j. luna, kaya wala ako nahanap. Help naman guys! Thanks



me too, i'm looking for this kind of shirt that you can put your design. also the type of t-shirt with sleeves (as if you are wearing 2 clothes). any info on where to buy? thanks a lot folks !

sir yamotski, pag meron pong nag reply pwede pa share ng info? tnx


----------



## vctradingcubao

yamotski said:


> Mga sir ask ko lang, saan nakakabili ng shirt na iba yung kulay ng sleeves? like plain white shirt pero red yung sleeves...


Made-to-order yan sir, mga 200 pcs minimum order at 3+ weeks ang waiting time.


----------



## yamotski

Thanks Sir Byron. Sir byron may idea ka ba kung magkano per piece, sa minimum of 200. Thanks uli.


----------



## gr4pes

Hmmm, for those type of shirts... talagang made to order yan. Ako kumuha na ko ng mura lang maningil kahit 10 pieces lang gagawin, nagpagawa ako ng hooded shirts or tshirts na may hood. ok naman mura lang singil sakin. Magpapagawa din ako ng baseball type tees, Pero dun sa pinagagawaan ko dapat ako yung bibili ng tela. Labor lang sila. :B


----------



## dairyoukojin

Thank you for all the info. Im planning to include this kind of shirt in my catalog.


----------



## yamotski

Thanks sir gr4pes, Ask ko lang, kung ok sayo? Saan ka nagpapatahi ng ganyan na shirts?


----------



## yamotski

Thanks sir gr4pes, Ask ko lang, kung ok lang sayo? Saan ka nagpapatahi ng baseball tees? Thanks


----------



## gr4pes

Actually, naghanap lang ako ng mananahi. tapos kinausap ko sila. minsan sakin na rin sila nagpapaprint kapag may tanggap sila pero sa kanila yung tshirt. maliit na tahian lang yun pero marami sila eh. medyo may kamahalan kung baseball tees. pero mga totes, duffel bags kaya rin nila. sa sta rosa city pa un eh... kasi taga dun naman ako hehehe


----------



## marsshan

may ngbebenta na ba ng swing away press sa pinas? o ano ba ma.issugest nyo na heat press?
parepareho lng nakkta ko, madalas ung kulay blue or black heavy duty, english version at high press
alin ba matibay at maganda?


----------



## BroJames

marsshan said:


> may ngbebenta na ba ng swing away press sa pinas? o ano ba ma.issugest nyo na heat press?
> parepareho lng nakkta ko, madalas ung kulay blue or black heavy duty, english version at high press
> alin ba matibay at maganda?


meron sa teestudio caloocan. 16x20"


----------



## RUSSOCOLI

If you are willing and can afford to invest, the new way to go is eco-solvent transfer printing. It is much cheaper (bec. solvent ink is much cheaper than other types of ink) and it is much more durable (bec. it is solvent).
http://www.crafteli,com


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir pag eco solvent ang gamit kailangan mo ng eco solvent printer at medyo kamahalan...kailangan mo rin ng cutter para mas madaling e cut yung mga image, saka kung white lang ang t-shirt medyo mas maganda pa siguro gamitin ang heat transfer paper with pigment ink at mas affordable. Ok siguro mag invest ng eco solvent kung ang biz ay tarp, t-shirt and sticker.


----------



## abstractist

chard said:


> tanong ko lang po sa mga nakakaalam sa redsail, ano po yung sinasabing red dot laser sensor?parang nabasa ko kasi na wala siyang optic eye..pano nagana itong red dot sensor?TIA
> 
> Redsail Plotter with red dot(for contour cutting) is in promotion! | Redsail Laser Engraver, Laser Cutter


Sir Chard, 

Meron akong red dot dito na machine from china at 2 weeks ko na pinapagana pero so far wala paring tama na nagawa. Mas ok pa ung redsail na gamit ko. China kasi tong machine na to pati ung software na naka bundle ganun din. Nakapag research ka na ba dito?

May dalawang chinese na nagbigay sa akin ng cutter plotter na ibenta para pag aralan ko raw muna bago nila i-market pero napaka hirap paganahin.. LOL..


----------



## chard

sir prince, yung desktop plotter ko na china din, cutok ang brand, e nagamit din ng laser dot for registration..problema lang e palpak sya..laging sala yung contour cutting nya..ilang beses ko ng itry iconfigure ang tamang setting pero no luck..impossible talaga..kahit sa mga forums wala ding nakapagpagana ng maayus ng contour cutting..sa red sail ba sir ok ba ang contour cutting nya using red dot laser registration?wala kasi ako makitang vids in demo nung laser registration ng redsail..


----------



## jsf

abstractist said:


> Sir Chard,
> 
> Meron akong red dot dito na machine from china at 2 weeks ko na pinapagana pero so far wala paring tama na nagawa. Mas ok pa ung redsail na gamit ko. China kasi tong machine na to pati ung software na naka bundle ganun din. Nakapag research ka na ba dito?
> 
> May dalawang chinese na nagbigay sa akin ng cutter plotter na ibenta para pag aralan ko raw muna bago nila i-market pero napaka hirap paganahin.. LOL..



Sir, pwede po ba makilala yun chinese friends nyo? I am planning to do some vinyl stickers as additional market dito sa location ko. May be they can pass me a demo unit, like you Sir with the intention of testing the machines capability...??

Regards.

J


----------



## orion001

chard said:


> sir prince, yung desktop plotter ko na china din, cutok ang brand, e nagamit din ng laser dot for registration..problema lang e palpak sya..laging sala yung contour cutting nya..ilang beses ko ng itry iconfigure ang tamang setting pero no luck..impossible talaga..kahit sa mga forums wala ding nakapagpagana ng maayus ng contour cutting..sa red sail ba sir ok ba ang contour cutting nya using red dot laser registration?wala kasi ako makitang vids in demo nung laser registration ng redsail..



sir add ko lang po meron po ako redsail na cutter plotter pero ala po siyang laser reg. pero meron po akong binili na add on para siyang pako na nakakabit samay holder ng cutter. napost ko na din po yung pic dito sa isang thread sa heatpress ata na thread. ok naman po yung contour cutting niya kelangan lang po tlaga ng practice and medyo matagal nga lang compared sa mga highend na cutter na may optical eye kasi manually mo siya aayusin. ang gamit ko plang software is winpcsign instead na artcut.


----------



## chard

sa pagkakaalam ko meron kasing mga models ang redsail na may red dot laser at meron ding wala..


----------



## orion001

chard said:


> sa pagkakaalam ko meron kasing mga models ang redsail na may red dot laser at meron ding wala..



yes sir meron na pong ganun. yung mga unang labas ala po laser pointer p[ero ang alam ko po yng mga bago is meron nang laser pointer.


----------



## abstractist

orion001 said:


> yes sir meron na pong ganun. yung mga unang labas ala po laser pointer p[ero ang alam ko po yng mga bago is meron nang laser pointer.


yup marami ding akong binebenta na red sail na walang red dot - ayun ok naman na gamitin. Meron din ako na try na China walang brand na cutter na black pina pa test sa akin Graphtec ung driver pero hindi siya kasing pulido ng redsail mag cut at mabilis uminit. So far ok pa naman redsail. Ung redsail w/ red dot hindi ko pa ma gets - sana mas marami pa akong time at resources para mapagaaralan. 

Meron din akong Unit na pinapatry sa akin na Graphtec China ( Graphtec Driver lang actually ) pero hindi siya talagang Graphtec na brand ng unit..lol.. ok naman siya mabilis mag cut at ang prob parang umiinit lang siya and nag hang minsan..LOL..

Ayun ok pa naman ung redsail - hindi ko lang na t ry ung may red dot kasi hindi ko pa ma gets paano. Ung Graphtec Silhouette meron din pinapatry sa akin ng client ko so far ok naman napakaliit lang.. Saan ba ginagamit tong Silhouette version ng graphtec?

Thanks*http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...YixyLUeKzWAgPs__A&sig2=lgIWhR7ossht5WQKfmnGYA*


----------



## orion001

abstractist said:


> yup marami ding akong binebenta na red sail na walang red dot - ayun ok naman na gamitin. Meron din ako na try na China walang brand na cutter na black pina pa test sa akin Graphtec ung driver pero hindi siya kasing pulido ng redsail mag cut at mabilis uminit. So far ok pa naman redsail. Ung redsail w/ red dot hindi ko pa ma gets - sana mas marami pa akong time at resources para mapagaaralan.
> 
> Meron din akong Unit na pinapatry sa akin na Graphtec China ( Graphtec Driver lang actually ) pero hindi siya talagang Graphtec na brand ng unit..lol.. ok naman siya mabilis mag cut at ang prob parang umiinit lang siya and nag hang minsan..LOL..
> 
> Ayun ok pa naman ung redsail - hindi ko lang na t ry ung may red dot kasi hindi ko pa ma gets paano. Ung Graphtec Silhouette meron din pinapatry sa akin ng client ko so far ok naman napakaliit lang.. Saan ba ginagamit tong Silhouette version ng graphtec?
> 
> Thanks


sir yung redail na walang red dot may nabibili pong addon para pwede ka na mag contour cut. may na order po ako nun sa net ngyn nagkkpag contour cutting nako. kelangan nga lang ng practice sa simula.


----------



## billymidol

Mga sir ask ko lang, Gusto ko kasi gumawa ng football jersey style shirt. Possible ba maglagay ako ng stripes sa sleeves using vinyl transfer or flex? Paano diskarte nung paglagay ng vinyl sa shirt pag heat press na yung stripes. Alam ko medyo mahirap, kase wrap around yung stripes sa sleeves. May nakatry na ho ba nito. Thanks


----------



## 100%pinoy

billymidol said:


> Mga sir ask ko lang, Gusto ko kasi gumawa ng football jersey style shirt. Possible ba maglagay ako ng stripes sa sleeves using vinyl transfer or flex? Paano diskarte nung paglagay ng vinyl sa shirt pag heat press na yung stripes. Alam ko medyo mahirap, kase wrap around yung stripes sa sleeves. May nakatry na ho ba nito. Thanks


kong meron kang blank rubberize na mousepads (2 layers kong kaya ng press mo) pasok mo sa sleeves ng tee (pwede rin lumang t), align mo yung vinyl kong san mo gusto, then press for 3 sec, sa kabilang side naman (sa akin 3 sides) pag tapos na lahat na sides tangalin mo na ang carrier, final press na sa lahat ng sides... pwede rin final press mo na agad


----------



## MYDAMIT

:welcome: billymidol!


----------



## gr4pes

For People looking for baseball tees/hooded tees. I'm going to sell them.
Here's the thread I made. I don't want to flood this thread of side tracked topics.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t121364.html#post713543

For those interested please go to the thread! Thanks!


----------



## zseno

Hi guys! I wanted to ask if you know where I can buy a quality printer for my heatpress? Multiprint doesnt offer printers as of the moment kase e. can u also recommend what brand to use? definitely it must be CISS ryt? another question (sorry po madami tanong, bear with me. ) when doing heat transfer, pagnagprint ba, *isa* lng ung *"feel"* nung design once transfered to the shirt? Can i achieve different kinds of "ink feel" sa shirt. (sorry sa terms, hindi ko pa alam ung mgaterminologies e.) Pwede bang makakuha ng rubbery feel? or parang mejo may pagkashiny? thanks for enlightening me guys.


----------



## BroJames

I don't think any screen printing suppliers sell printers.

Anong budget mo sa printer? Sa mga large format printers that can print A3 size paper (roughly 11"x16") expect to spend 12,000 up.


----------



## zseno

kahit ung normal printer lng muna sir angs, A4 ba kadalasan mga printers? sa future nlng cguro un a3 pagumaasenso na konti. may marerecomend ka ba sir? marami dito epson t10 eh, anu comment m dun sir?


----------



## BroJames

May nabasa akong mga reklamo dito sa forum regarding t10 pero di ko alam kung gaano kaserious. Pero T13 na yata bago

 EPSON T13 3,200 
EPSON TX110 4,800 
EPSON R230 * 9,700 
EPSON T60 11,500 
CANON 2790 3,000 
CANON MP198 print,scan,xerox 4,300 
BROTHER DCP165c print,scan.xerox 4,500


 TEL: +63-02-309-0868 

CELL: +63-919-3520416


----------



## zseno

anu recommend mo sa mga yan sir? un tanong ko pla kanina sir, iba iba ba ang ink ng printer? may nabasa kase ako way back pa na pwede ata super stretch, matte, glossy and rubberized, or sa effect ng transfer paper lng un?

kanino nga pla ung mga contact numbers na pinost mo sir angel?


----------



## BroJames

zseno said:


> anu recommend mo sa mga yan sir? un tanong ko pla kanina sir, iba iba ba ang ink ng printer? may nabasa kase ako way back pa na pwede ata super stretch, matte, glossy and rubberized, or sa effect ng transfer paper lng un?
> 
> kanino nga pla ung mga contact numbers na pinost mo sir angel?


sa teestudio website iyan. 

Yung super stretch, matte, glossy and rubberized sa screen printing inks na yata iyon.


----------



## zseno

so is it safe to say sir, na pag sa heat transfer isang "feel" lng ang maachieve mo?



another question lng din po uli: do all china transfer papers crack under wash torture test? if so, am i ryt that for light transfers jetpro jpss letter size is to be used while on dark transfers 3G opaque or blue grid? what do you think?


----------



## zseno

i have another question again! (God, they just keep coming and coming!)  how do you manage to keep ur designs alligned? for example a logo on the middle, do you manually measure the shirt with a ruler then adjust the design based on the measurement? i watched a vid on badalou and he was using a t-square. do any of you guys use that?


----------



## BroJames

May softer or harder feel din depende sa brand of paper.

Using a ruler or t-square is good, and reassuring, unless or until you can align them visually.


----------



## zseno

ah ok. may nabibili po bang tulad nung kay badalou na kahit philippine version? hehe. sir james base from ur experience what transfer papers are good to work with?


----------



## vctradingcubao

Sa kin lang, mukhang mas Oks yung R230 kesa sa T10, etc. ask mo rin siguro yung mga dealers kung ano sa line up nila yung matibay, kung anong model yung less problematic sa kanila. I'm thinking, Normally, pag capable ng masyado hi-resolution yung inkjet printer, maliliit na siguro masyado yung nozzles nun, meaning, mas prone sya sa clogging. So, for me, mas gusto ko pa yung hindi masyadong hi-resolution na printer.


----------



## zseno

ah ok sir byron ill take that into consideration when choosing my printer. pero sir, if youre not going to choose the high-resolution one, wouldnt that be sacrificing the beauty of your image? or is it that even tho its not that high of a reso compared to others its still pretty much the same, i mean the image quality?


another thing: before pressing others put parchment paper on top of the shirt they say this is to make the design have a matte? or glossy? (im not sure) look. is this true?


----------



## MYDAMIT

zseno said:


> i have another question again! (God, they just keep coming and coming!)  how do you manage to keep ur designs alligned? for example a logo on the middle, do you manually measure the shirt with a ruler then adjust the design based on the measurement? i watched a vid on badalou and he was using a t-square. do any of you guys use that?


Ok din yung ruler or t-square na gamit na badalou or gumawa ka nalang ng pattern mo ito yung tips sa mga sukat ng placement ng shirt. 
Hanes2U.com 2007 Tip Details


----------



## zseno

good morning printers! ask ko lng meron na bang self weeding na pang cotton?


----------



## StingRay

zseno said:


> ah ok sir byron ill take that into consideration when choosing my printer. pero sir, if youre not going to choose the high-resolution one, wouldnt that be sacrificing the beauty of your image? or is it that even tho its not that high of a reso compared to others its still pretty much the same, i mean the image quality?
> 
> 
> another thing: before pressing others put parchment paper on top of the shirt they say this is to make the design have a matte? or glossy? (im not sure) look. is this true?


hello bro zsenso, if you plan to use your printer regularly (as in everyday) and medyo meticuloso ka sa colors then go for the R230, pero kung may araw ka na mababakante sa pagprint and hindi naman ganun ka sensitive clients mo for colors especially for photographic prints (di kasi masyado maganda ang print ng shadows sa T10 compared sa R230) I suggest getting the T10 na lang instead. as what sir Angel mentioned mas prone sa clogging yung maliit ang nozzles (R230) lalong lalo na kung hindi regular ang pagprint. hope this helps


----------



## MYDAMIT

zseno said:


> good morning printers! ask ko lng meron na bang self weeding na pang cotton?


sIR MYROON SELFWEEDING NA PANG COTTON yung bago ng joto pero pang laser printer ito. Ssa inkjet naman pagkaka alam ko eh yung selfweeding ng china..pero kung sa lazer marami ang gumagawa na ng selweeding paper. isa na dyan yung Joto at yung mga 2 steps na pang dark tulad ng magictouch at yung gawa ng neehan na imageclip.


----------



## chard

matagal na pong phase out ang epson r230..


----------



## BroJames

MYDAMIT said:


> sIR MYROON SELFWEEDING NA PANG COTTON yung bago ng joto pero pang laser printer ito. Ssa inkjet naman pagkaka alam ko eh yung selfweeding ng china..pero kung sa lazer marami ang gumagawa na ng selweeding paper. isa na dyan yung Joto at yung mga 2 steps na pang dark tulad ng magictouch at yung gawa ng neehan na imageclip.


Mas priority nila ang transfer papers pang laser?


----------



## BroJames

Alam natin phased out na R230 pero ang nakakataka old stocks ba mga ito o reconditioned latulad ng mga reconditioned pero brand new na celphones.

epson r230 Philippines

Baka meron diyan na may relevant info para sa mga naghahanap ng printers.


----------



## vctradingcubao

phased out na nga actually, but meron pa stocks at meron pa ata nakukuha from Epson China yung mga nagco-convert to CIS dito sa Pinas. Actually, favorite nila ang r230 na model, experience daw kasi nila na hindi masyado prone to clogging ito. That's why I was thinking na siguro, ito yung mas malaki ang nozzles (higher picoliter rating), but I'm no expert there though, just my own opinion. Pag sa sublimation nga, yung r230 ang recommended nila na i convert.


----------



## chard

mas malaki talaga nozzles ng epson..yung epson r230 medyo kamahalan na na printer for a4 size but still, 3pl pa ang nozzles nya..unlike sa canon na nasa price range of 3-5k you can get 2-1 pl at that price range..


----------



## vctradingcubao

hmmm.. as compared to T10, ano kaya mas malaki nozzle?


----------



## JZIELPARK

hi mga sirs, im new to this thing.. i just bought a heatpress english version in tee studio last week and they giv me extra video tutorial by badalou,. may i ask kung meron po ba sa pinas na t square na gamit nya.... if wala, pano ko po ba mapapanatili na center balance ung design ko? a little help po mo tee gods.... salamat


----------



## BroJames

May napanood ako dati pero hindi ko na tinapos. 2 things ang naalala ko. 1) parang eroplano ang gamit niya. 2) Parang sobrang busisi kaya sayang sa kuryente kung gagayahin mo ang pagsukat niya. Baka mahigit pa triple ang itaas ng electic bill mo at pagkalipas ng ilang lingo "medium rare" na ang kamay mo dalas at tagal sa ilalim ng heating element ng heatpress.


----------



## orion001

JZIELPARK said:


> hi mga sirs, im new to this thing.. i just bought a heatpress english version in tee studio last week and they giv me extra video tutorial by badalou,. may i ask kung meron po ba sa pinas na t square na gamit nya.... if wala, pano ko po ba mapapanatili na center balance ung design ko? a little help po mo tee gods.... salamat



ako po sir 2 na rulers ang ginagamit ko. one para sa horizontal at isa para sa vertical measurements. sanayan lang po siya sir. nung una laging tabingi gawa ko. kahit ngyn pag mabilisan minsan sablay pa din. hehe!


----------



## chard

vctradingcubao said:


> hmmm.. as compared to T10, ano kaya mas malaki nozzle?


sir ang t10 po 4pl..


----------



## MYDAMIT

JZIELPARK said:


> hi mga sirs, im new to this thing.. i just bought a heatpress english version in tee studio last week and they giv me extra video tutorial by badalou,. may i ask kung meron po ba sa pinas na t square na gamit nya.... if wala, pano ko po ba mapapanatili na center balance ung design ko? a little help po mo tee gods.... salamat


Pwede ka gumawa ng sarili mong guidelines, ito yung mga setting Hanes2U.com 2007 Tip Details
karamihan naman ng gamit ay eye centering or ruler. Pero kung gusto mo talaga yung gamit t-square it pwede ka mag pruchase sa site na ito 
http://www.heatpressessentials.com/index.html


----------



## vctradingcubao

Sir/Mam Jziel, for me po, mas madali po sa kin tantyahan lang at silip silip lang. Sa katagalan po, makukuha nyo rin, at depende sa design size and shape na rin po. Mas maganda rin po kung 16x20 ang heat press, para sa kin po, mas madali mag align pag 16x20 ang gamit na press.
Best of luck po and have fun printing.


----------



## JZIELPARK

mga sir ask lang po.. nagprint kasi ako ng violet color s jetpro then transfer paper print nmn po light violet ang lumabas and press ko cya s yellow shirt.. as a result naging brown po ang color violet.... bakit po kaya?


----------



## chard

jetpro soft stretch po ba?transparent po kasi yang transfer paper na yan so pag nilagay nyo po aside from white shirt, yung color po ng shirt ang magiging background nya..so kung yellow po yung shirt, para nyo na din pong minix yung color ng violet at yellow..kaya siguro naging brown..dapat po ay opaque transfer paper gamitin nyo..


----------



## MYDAMIT

vctradingcubao said:


> hmmm.. as compared to T10, ano kaya mas malaki nozzle?


Sir ito yung nozzle size malaki - paliit

t13=T10, T1100=wd1100, R230, r1400

mas MALAKI ang nozzle mas maganda gamitin na ink ang pigment at mas mahirap ma clog.
mas MALIIT yung nozzle mas maganda sa photo print.


----------



## BroJames

parang mesh count. Kumusta performance ng T13?


----------



## vctradingcubao

chard said:


> jetpro soft stretch po ba?transparent po kasi yang transfer paper na yan so pag nilagay nyo po aside from white shirt, yung color po ng shirt ang magiging background nya..so kung yellow po yung shirt, para nyo na din pong minix yung color ng violet at yellow..kaya siguro naging brown..dapat po ay opaque transfer paper gamitin nyo..


sir/mam Jziel, oks po, sakto explanation ni sir Chard. add lang po ako:
minsan din po, kahit opaque transfer paper, pag sa colored shirt (specially on dark colored and cheaper shirts) nagkakaron naman ng "dye migration", parang humahawa yung color ng shirt sa opaque transfer paper, so medyo nag iiba rin ang color pag na print na. medyo dagdag trabaho but minsan, nakakatulong po yung i pre-wash muna yung shirt para maalis yung natitirang dye ng new shirt.


----------



## chard

kaso sir byron pag nilabhan di kaya isipin nung customer na gamit na yung shirts?hehe

ano yan sir byron?wala pang tulog o maagang gising?hehe
ako kasi wala pa tulog..^_^


----------



## vctradingcubao

> kaso sir byron pag nilabhan di kaya isipin nung customer na gamit na yung shirts?hehe


sasabihin natin eh pre-shrunk na, vintage Tee pa, kaya nga mas mahal dapat.



> ano yan sir byron?wala pang tulog o maagang gising?hehe
> ako kasi wala pa tulog..^_^


uyy, dami sigurong tanggap kaya wala ka pa tulog, baka makalimutan mo na ang chemical engineering mo nyan, i refer pa naman kita sa friend ko na manager ng Process Engineering Department ng isang magaling na Engineering company, 

hehe, napagod ako kahapon, kaya maaga nakatulog at maaga rin nagising.
medyo namasyal muna kami ni wifey pagka labas airport.
dito me now sa HK, ininvite ako ng Kornit sa opening ng Asia Pacific regional office nila dito. Me demo sila today nung bagong Breeze printer nila at me site visit din dun sa isang factory/customer nila na gumagamit ng 932 (dual pallet model).


----------



## BroJames

Sana OK ang pagsoli sa inyo ng passport. Happy trip.


----------



## vctradingcubao

Oks naman sir Angel, maitim naman kasi ako, so mapapagkamalan ako Bombay (hindi Pinoy)..


----------



## MYDAMIT

vctradingcubao said:


> Oks naman sir Angel, maitim naman kasi ako, so mapapagkamalan ako Bombay (hindi Pinoy)..


hahaha


----------



## jsf

vctradingcubao said:


> Oks naman sir Angel, maitim naman kasi ako, so mapapagkamalan ako Bombay (hindi Pinoy)..



Meron ka ba Sir tindang payong at kulambo? hehehe


----------



## edentot

Hi sirs!! 

I'll be buying heatpress na. Binasa ko syempre yung mga posts nyo Mula page 1 at ang dami kong nalaman! Ang kulang Lang sa intindi ko is yung pagtransfer ng image na self weeding or something na Hindi ko n icucut for complicated designs. 

At dahil Dyan paki sabi naman Kung tama yung gagawin kong desisyon:
- 16x20 swing away ( teestudio ) ( sir kamusta nman po feedback nyo sa heatpress na to?
- 1 t1100 printer cis pigment or not cis?

Meron po ako na a3+ size n laser printer ang sabi sa screenart yung transfer paper Nila pang laser Lang mas maganda daw kasi quality. Kaya ittry ko sa printer ko siguro.

Ibebenta ko pala din yung Malaki kong printer yung heavy duty yung akin bizhub c200. Install at after sales service by the company n pinagbilhan ko. Baka gusto nyo din. Email nyo ko fastclix.print[USER=36795]@gm[/USER]ail.com


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir about sa Swing away type maganda siya dahil madali ilapit yung design ang main disadvantage lang ay yung space medyo malaki kakainin space ng swing away. Kung gusto nyo makita ng actual nasa teestudio makati yung press, mayroon din bago press yung cabinet english version type. ito yung video.
YouTube - T-Shirt Heat Press Machine(China)
About sa printer mas maganda siguro e pa ciss nyo total mayroon naman warranty eh, kasi kung lagi kayo mag peperint mahirap kung cartridges lang medyo malubi kyo sa ink niyan. Mayroon pala A3 and A4 size paper for inkjet pero kung hanap nyo ay laser si Sir Byroon or Vtrading may benta na A3 size.


----------



## edentot

MYDAMIT said:


> Sir about sa Swing away type maganda siya dahil madali ilapit yung design ang main disadvantage lang ay yung space medyo malaki kakainin space ng swing away. Kung gusto nyo makita ng actual nasa teestudio makati yung press, mayroon din bago press yung cabinet english version type. ito yung video.
> YouTube - T-Shirt Heat Press Machine(China)
> About sa printer mas maganda siguro e pa ciss nyo total mayroon naman warranty eh, kasi kung lagi kayo mag peperint mahirap kung cartridges lang medyo malubi kyo sa ink niyan. Mayroon pala A3 and A4 size paper for inkjet pero kung hanap nyo ay laser si Sir Byroon or Vtrading may benta na A3 size.


Sir, 16 x 20 po ba yung cabinet type?
Meron po ba nung cabinet na english version sa teestudio? magkano po din yun?

bali yung cis ko na a3 printer pigment po ba? meron na po ako nung laser na A3. binebenta ko nga din po magiinkjet kasi ako. hehe. 

Sir yung quality or pag sa tagal naman po ano yung mas matibay sa dalawa? yung selfweeding po anong klaseng printer ang dapat?


----------



## MYDAMIT

SIr nasa 25T yung cabinet 16x20 press, sir wag kayo gagamit ng selfweeding pur inkjet na china...mas maganda gamitin nyo selfweeding e yung mga laser type tulad ng joto trim free at iba pa, Sir yung A3 size sa laser mayroon try no contakin si SIr byron.


----------



## edentot

MYDAMIT said:


> SIr nasa 25T yung cabinet 16x20 press, sir wag kayo gagamit ng selfweeding pur inkjet na china...mas maganda gamitin nyo selfweeding e yung mga laser type tulad ng joto trim free at iba pa, Sir yung A3 size sa laser mayroon try no contakin si SIr byron.


Sir bale meron po ba na selfweeding pwede sa CIS na pigment?

tinawag ko po kanina sa teestudio sabi itetest palang daw niya itawag ko nalang daaw ulit mamaya. hehe. kaya lang sir yung buttons.

kaya lang pala sir yung cabinet type analog, diba mabilis po masira yan?


----------



## MYDAMIT

SIr yung selfweeding paper for cis baka yung china yun sir...mahirap yun marami ka experiment bago mo makuha yung eksakto setting..mas maganda sa selfweeding paper ay yung mga pang laser printer. Karamihan sir ng heat press ngayun ay digital na, digital yung cabinet type pero kung yung analog meter sa temperature mayroon parin gumagamit noon dito sa US.


----------



## edentot

MYDAMIT said:


> SIr yung selfweeding paper for cis baka yung china yun sir...mahirap yun marami ka experiment bago mo makuha yung eksakto setting..mas maganda sa selfweeding paper ay yung mga pang laser printer. Karamihan sir ng heat press ngayun ay digital na, digital yung cabinet type pero kung yung analog meter sa temperature mayroon parin gumagamit noon dito sa US.


sir di ko po alam pa kung china, sa screenart ko po balak bumili wala na po kasi sa teestudio daw. alam nyo po ba kung saan makakabili ng may maganda self weeding paper?

titingnan ko sa saturday yung heatpress, tinawag ko na! sana magustuhan ko pero pag hindi yung swing away.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir wla ako alam na binibilhan ng selfweeding paper for inkjet or laser dyan sa pinas. kung may nakita kyo at maganda result post nyo dito sa forum. may bago pala ako test na paper yung joto trim free paper, yung result ok din pero hnd ko pa na wast test.


----------



## edentot

MYDAMIT said:


> Sir wla ako alam na binibilhan ng selfweeding paper for inkjet or laser dyan sa pinas. kung may nakita kyo at maganda result post nyo dito sa forum. may bago pala ako test na paper yung joto trim free paper, yung result ok din pero hnd ko pa na wast test.


wow sir. yan yung gusto ko. mukhang ok naman po siya. meron na po ba kayo nyan sa teestudio?

ittry ko po ung combination ng paper sa screenart at ung printer ko pong laser pag nakabili na po ako.

sir paano po yung gold na print? pinlotter nyo po ba yun?


----------



## MYDAMIT

SIr wla pa tina try ko pa bago ko kasi e pabenta sa Phillippines, pag pasa na sa testing ko saka namin carry sa store. Yung gold sir foil with joto trim free paper. sa youtube may video or site ng joto.


----------



## edentot

MYDAMIT said:


> SIr wla pa tina try ko pa bago ko kasi e pabenta sa Phillippines, pag pasa na sa testing ko saka namin carry sa store. Yung gold sir foil with joto trim free paper. sa youtube may video or site ng joto.


sir, tanong ko lang po paano niyo pinapadala dito yung packages niyo na di na dadaan sa customs, deretso na bahay?


----------



## niquiejashe

Hi! I am relatively new here in the forums but I've been following the threads and learned a lot! Thanks so much for a very helpful & informative thread!

Just wanted to ask a quick question - is it ok to use a 6-in-1 heat press or better to stick it our with a stand alone unit? Any specific model and supplier from where to purchase the machine?

Thanks so much!


----------



## vctradingcubao

Hello fenny,
Just my personal preference here: I like using the 16x20 size clam shell press. I don't like the all-in-one presses. You may ask ROQ, his brother sells heat press in Caloocan.


----------



## chard

kadadating lang ng inorder kong relay from hongkong..thanks sa tulong ni sir orion (wala kasi ako credit card )..ill be testing it later..sana e2 lang problema ng heat press ko..pag nagkataon pede na ulit ako sa line ng business na 2..


----------



## niquiejashe

vctradingcubao said:


> Hello fenny,
> Just my personal preference here: I like using the 16x20 size clam shell press. I don't like the all-in-one presses. You may ask ROQ, his brother sells heat press in Caloocan.


Thanks so, Byron.. Another quick question po, can a Redsail cutter/plotter cut images from a transfer paper or vinyls only? Can I use this machine for heat transfer business or can I make do with craft robo (A4) for now? Hehehhe... 

I'm sorry for having many question, you know, information overload can be confusing at times..

Thanks once again!


----------



## orion001

niquiejashe said:


> Thanks so, Byron.. Another quick question po, can a Redsail cutter/plotter cut images from a transfer paper or vinyls only? Can I use this machine for heat transfer business or can I make do with craft robo (A4) for now? Hehehhe...
> 
> I'm sorry for having many question, you know, information overload can be confusing at times..
> 
> Thanks once again!


sir byron pwede ako na sumgot? hello, im using a redsail cutter plotter. yes you can. but some of the older models of redsail cutters doesnt have the contour cut function. like the unit that i have. the one you should buy must have a laser eye inorder to cut the transfer papers correctly. also i bought an addon for my cutter for it to able to cut transfer paper. bactrack ka lang po sa thread nato. may pinost akong pictures nung addon na binili ko.  regarding naman po sa craftrobo ala po ko experience, but some of the forum members do recomend the craft robot but you'll be limited to cutting not bigger than A4 size.


----------



## niquiejashe

orion001 said:


> sir byron pwede ako na sumgot? hello, im using a redsail cutter plotter. yes you can. but some of the older models of redsail cutters doesnt have the contour cut function. like the unit that i have. the one you should buy must have a laser eye inorder to cut the transfer papers correctly. also i bought an addon for my cutter for it to able to cut transfer paper. bactrack ka lang po sa thread nato. may pinost akong pictures nung addon na binili ko.  regarding naman po sa craftrobo ala po ko experience, but some of the forum members do recomend the craft robot but you'll be limited to cutting not bigger than A4 size.


Wow, thats good to hear. Hmmm.. How do I know if the unit being offered is with "laser-eye?" Is it what they call the "Red-Dot?" Thanks ulet for a very helpful reply...


----------



## orion001

niquiejashe said:


> Wow, thats good to hear. Hmmm.. How do I know if the unit being offered is with "laser-eye?" Is it what they call the "Red-Dot?" Thanks ulet for a very helpful reply...



yessir that it. but if you have the budget go for a high end one like the roland gx24.  much better cutter. if you do buy the redsail be ready for some learning curve especially for contour cutting because you have to do it manually. if you have questions just ask here or pm me. ill help you in anyway i can regarding the redsail cutter.


----------



## niquiejashe

orion001 said:


> yessir that it. but if you have the budget go for a high end one like the roland gx24.  much better cutter. if you do buy the redsail be ready for some learning curve especially for contour cutting because you have to do it manually.


Well, would love to go for the Craft Robo Pro but it is way, way off the budget pa.



orion001 said:


> if you have questions just ask here or pm me. ill help you in anyway i can regarding the redsail cutter.



Serious about this offer of help?  Might just be taking you up on that if and when I have decided on my equipments already..Besides, I'm a quick learner and hopefully -- a willing teacher.. hehehe


----------



## chard

anyone na merong electrical schematic/diagram ng china heat press with octal relay..badly needed..thanks in advance!


----------



## jsf

chard said:


> anyone na merong electrical schematic/diagram ng china heat press with octal relay..badly needed..thanks in advance!



Sir Chard baka hindi match ang specs ng unit na nabili mo compare sa old one, maaring mababa ang wattage value nun nabili mo from HK.


----------



## chard

jsf said:


> Sir Chard baka hindi match ang specs ng unit na nabili mo compare sa old one, maaring mababa ang wattage value nun nabili mo from HK.


parehas na parehas sir..same model..problema talaga is yung relay..to be more specific yung coil mismo..hindi sya nagaact as magnet kaya di nainit yung press..pero pag mano2 mo ididikit yung terminal nung relay nagana na..filing ko may slight problem lang itong relay..maayus ko din 2..hehe

pinagaralan ko kanina yung electrical schematic ng heat press ko saka yung relay at socket nya..kaya sa ngaun napapagana ko yung heat press ko gamit yung lumang relay..tinanggal ko lang yung isang terminal nya..problema naman e lahat ng load ay dun lang sa isang terminal ng relay pupunta so maaring mas mabilis syang maginit at matunaw yung case..pero ok naman pangtesting ko pa lang naman sa transfer..


----------



## orion001

chard said:


> parehas na parehas sir..same model..problema talaga is yung relay..to be more specific yung coil mismo..hindi sya nagaact as magnet kaya di nainit yung press..pero pag mano2 mo ididikit yung terminal nung relay nagana na..filing ko may slight problem lang itong relay..maayus ko din 2..hehe
> 
> pinagaralan ko kanina yung electrical schematic ng heat press ko saka yung relay at socket nya..kaya sa ngaun napapagana ko yung heat press ko gamit yung lumang relay..tinanggal ko lang yung isang terminal nya..problema naman e lahat ng load ay dun lang sa isang terminal ng relay pupunta so maaring mas mabilis syang maginit at matunaw yung case..pero ok naman pangtesting ko pa lang naman sa transfer..



aw... sayang naman yung inorder natin pati yung 3 weeks na paghihintay.


----------



## chard

ayus lang yan sir..dami ko naman natutunan sa pyesa ng heat press..hehe
saka pag nagkaoras ako imemerge ko yung pyesa nung 2 relay..


----------



## MYDAMIT

niquiejashe said:


> Well, would love to go for the Craft Robo Pro but it is way, way off the budget pa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious about this offer of help?  Might just be taking you up on that if and when I have decided on my equipments already..Besides, I'm a quick learner and hopefully -- a willing teacher.. hehehe


Sir Orion is right, it also depend on your market if you just want to make a statement tees or basic cut just go for china cutter but if you want to do contour cutting just buy gx24, craftrobo pro or higher depend the sizes you need to cut. i have craftrobo pro 15" now but before i used copam china cutter 24".


----------



## MYDAMIT

vctradingcubao said:


> Hello fenny,
> Just my personal preference here: I like using the 16x20 size clam shell press. I don't like the all-in-one presses. You may ask ROQ, his brother sells heat press in Caloocan.


there is a thead here that describes the all in one press, but for me its better to use indiviidual press much easy setup specially if your bussness is busy printing shirt and mug. Try to to some store that sell both of this press and try to compare it in actual. tip if you gonna buy the mug press try to buy the horizontal position.


----------



## MYDAMIT

chard said:


> parehas na parehas sir..same model..problema talaga is yung relay..to be more specific yung coil mismo..hindi sya nagaact as magnet kaya di nainit yung press..pero pag mano2 mo ididikit yung terminal nung relay nagana na..filing ko may slight problem lang itong relay..maayus ko din 2..hehe
> 
> pinagaralan ko kanina yung electrical schematic ng heat press ko saka yung relay at socket nya..kaya sa ngaun napapagana ko yung heat press ko gamit yung lumang relay..tinanggal ko lang yung isang terminal nya..problema naman e lahat ng load ay dun lang sa isang terminal ng relay pupunta so maaring mas mabilis syang maginit at matunaw yung case..pero ok naman pangtesting ko pa lang naman sa transfer..


Sir kung prehas na parehas yung parts bakit hnd siya gumagana, parehas din kaya voltage in and out nila. Pag hnd gumagana yung coil as a magnet baka kulang yung voltage na pumapasok at kung parehas talaga baka may i ba pang problema.


----------



## chard

nakita ko na problema sir..yung isang wire na nakakabit dun sa coil ay di nakakabit..mukha lang nakakabit kasi naipit sya..problema ko ngaun san ko ihihinang 2ng wire na 2..sa pagkakaalam ko kasi may positive at negative end ung coil para maging electromagnet kaso di ko makita yun end dun sa di nakakabit..


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir yung bago ba ang naputol yung wire, try nyo e compare doon sa luma nyo, mayroon ba kayo multitester.


----------



## chard

yun ang problema..wala akong tester..hehe kakatamad kasi pagawa sa electrician 2..ang isisingil 200+ na..samantalang 350 lang itong relay..


----------



## chard

lahat ba ng china heat press 8 octal pin relay ang gamit?meron bang pedeng ipalit d2 na available lang locally?kasi kung meron pede ko siguro palitan ng socket at relay..


----------



## MYDAMIT

DEPENDE SA MANUFCTURER, paG KAKAalam ko sir noong nasira yung relay na china heat press na galing pa dito sa US( 1st heat press ng teestudio) ginawa ng brother ko ay bumili lang ng pyesa diyan o bago relay tapos iniba niya yung wiring diagram...dapat sir alam nyo yung paikot ikot ng diagram tapos kailangan nyo talaga may tester para masukat nyo yung voltages..yung bago relay diba may kasama yan na digram na duon naka sulat yung every pin configuration. folow nyo lang yun tapos wiring ng buong press.


----------



## chard

yes sir alam ko na yung diagram nung relay ska nung heat press ko..di ko lang alam kung anong 8 pin na relay at socket ang pedeng ipalit..hehe


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir marami relay at socket dyan sa raon, mas maganda talaga sir dalhin nyo sa electician baka magawa nya paraan at pwede niya baguhin yung diagram o gamitan ng ibang relay na nabibili lang locally. Baka easy fix lang sir gagastos kayo ng 500 to 1000 kaysa naman bumili kayo bagong press na halang 13T.


----------



## chard

ok sir roq..thanks sa advice..try ko maghanap ng electrician sa weekends..


----------



## jsf

chard said:


> ok sir roq..thanks sa advice..try ko maghanap ng electrician sa weekends..



haha,,, I told you so...


----------



## niquiejashe

MYDAMIT said:


> Sir Orion is right, it also depend on your market if you just want to make a statement tees or basic cut just go for china cutter but if you want to do contour cutting just buy gx24, craftrobo pro or higher depend the sizes you need to cut. i have craftrobo pro 15" now but before i used copam china cutter 24".


Sir, another quick question po > can the redsail cutter/plotter cut papers and cardstock used in Scrapbooking? Hehehe.. Maraming salamat po!


----------



## vctradingcubao

niquiejashe said:


> Sir, another quick question po > can the redsail cutter/plotter cut papers and cardstock used in Scrapbooking? Hehehe.. Maraming salamat po!


technically, it can, but it might be troublesome to do such projects because there's no "carrier-backing sheet" to hold those papers/cardstocks after they are cut.


----------



## MYDAMIT

actual testing ng cabinet/magnetic press 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmdrQlsbsrg[/media]


----------



## chard

ayos sir roq..automatic na yung pagrelease..lifeline ba yung shirt?hehe


----------



## chard

MYDAMIT said:


> actual testing ng cabinet/magnetic press
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmdrQlsbsrg[/media]


sir roq, how much yung ganyang heat press?


----------



## 100%pinoy

MYDAMIT said:


> actual testing ng cabinet/magnetic press
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmdrQlsbsrg[/media]


anong paper gamit dyan?.... parang ang dali tangalin, sa jet pro opaque or JPSS hirap akong mag baklas


----------



## MYDAMIT

Nasa 25T 16x20 size. Yung 15x15 parating palang ito tinatry namin ito para iba naman sa ibang supplier dami na kasi noong english version pagkaka alam ko kami din una nagbenta noon. Ito bago labas limited stock palang...Ginamit nila ay Transjet II.


----------



## 100%pinoy

transjet 2, pwede kaya sa inkjet printer? compara mo JPSS alin sa kanila maganda quality?


----------



## 100%pinoy

matanong pala, meron bang shelf life ang JPSS?

and ussually ba pag sa contour cutting, anong blade pressure ba ang required (GX24)?

mga nakaraan kong JPSS, naiiwan ang carrier sa damit, kahit hot peal or cold, nag udjust na ako sa min blade pressure ganoon din (Temperature: 350° Fahrenheit Time: 20 seconds Pressure: Heavy
Hot Peel/Cold Peel)


----------



## chard

sir paul, di ko lang sure kung tama natatandaan ko pero baka mali po setting nyo sa heat press?natatandaan ko po kasi dati ang setting ko ay 190C tapos 30secs po then hot peel..


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir sa para sa akin mas maganda ang transjet II, sa JPSS 185 to 25-30sec heavy pressure then hot peel then stetch. Sa Tansjet II 185 to 15 sec hot peel then stretch. Hnd ko pa nasubukan e cut ang JPSS sa cutter mas madali kasi pag gunting lang tutal light naman yung JPSS. Sa opaque blue grid ko lang inagamit ang contour cutting. Para malam mo yung force try mo mag test cut.


----------



## 100%pinoy

masisilan kasi mga customer ko at medyo masilan din ang artwork. try ko na pinaka min blade pressure sa test cut, pero pag peel na nai-iwan ang backing paper...di kawa expired na etong paper more than 1 year na naka stock


----------



## MYDAMIT

Pero mayroon ako JPSS at transjet dito stock pang sarili kung gamit,mag one year na ok parin bstat naka balot ng maiigi...


----------



## 100%pinoy

ganon ba?

thanks ROQ, try ko na lang ulit laru-in ang blade pressure


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir tanong ko lang bakit kailangan nyo pa e contour cut ang JPSS, hnd kaya mas madali kung gupitin nyo nalang total for light garment lang naman hnd naman masyado makikita yung naiwang polymer kung may agawat na kahit1/8" ok na. kaysa pag cut nyo ng cutter baka mag flakes pa at masira yung image.


----------



## 100%pinoy

pwede naman di mag contour, pero mas prefer ko ganon, 30 pcs yun, at masilan ang project at nagpagawa, kahit explain ko sa kanya na matangal yan sa unang laba. anyway natapos na din


----------



## MYDAMIT

wow nice, pa share naman ng picture...


----------



## 100%pinoy

yun nga sa hirap ng pag tangal ng mga naiwan na backing paper, nawala sa isip ko. LOL


----------



## vctradingcubao

kami rin sir, preference namin, lalo na pag light transfers, manual cut na lang ng gunting...


----------



## 100%pinoy

first 25 kasi nilang order sa black tee, 2nd order sa white tee na, kaya contour cut pa rin ginawa ko. anyway natapos na, sa susunod na project gunting na lang.


----------



## chard

yung dati kong ginawa sir dun sa medyo detailed yung kailangan na cut e gunting yung sobra2ng excess tapos xacto knife..ok na ok sakit nga lang sa kamay..namulikat daliri ko..hehe


----------



## 100%pinoy

yun nga 60 pcs, gunting or knife gamitin parang hirap gawin at sa klase ng artwork talo isang araw cuting lang, pag daan sa cutter walang 2 hours tapos na, siguro depende na sa project.


----------



## niquiejashe

MYDAMIT said:


> actual testing ng cabinet/magnetic press
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmdrQlsbsrg[/media]


Hi, Sir...

I've seen this unit (16x20) when I visited the shop in Caloocan last Saturday.. For a starter like me, the unit is *humongous! *I admit, nalula ako sa laki!  Hehehhe... I didn't imagine that a 16x20 press would be that big. Magkaka-muscle ata ako with regular use of the machine.. (Kwento lang po...) Sana may smaller size na ganito.


----------



## niquiejashe

MYDAMIT said:


> actual testing ng cabinet/magnetic press
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmdrQlsbsrg[/media]


Hi, Sir...

I've seen this unit (16x20) when I visited the shop in Caloocan last Saturday.. For a starter like me, the unit is *humongous! *I admit, nalula ako sa laki!  Hehehhe... I didn't imagine that a 16x20 press would be that big. Magkaka-muscle ata ako with regular use it.. (Kwento lang po...) Sana may smaller size na ganito. 

BTW, just wanted to commend Patrick who assisted us sa shop - very accomodating and helpful.


----------



## MYDAMIT

hahaha, talangang ganyan pag 16x20 baka mas magulat ka pag 20x24...yung 15x15 ay parating palang..Sir na test nyo ba ano sa tingin nyo yung press na yan?


----------



## orion001

MYDAMIT said:


> hahaha, talangang ganyan pag 16x20 baka mas magulat ka pag 20x24...yung 15x15 ay parating palang..Sir na test nyo ba ano sa tingin nyo yung press na yan?



aw 20x24 sir? yung ang maganda.... d na part by part ang pagppres pag vinyl..  sarap pag may ganun ka.


----------



## BroJames

niquiejashe said:


> Hi, Sir...
> 
> I've seen this unit (16x20) when I visited the shop in Caloocan last Saturday.. For a starter like me, the unit is *humongous! *I admit, nalula ako sa laki!  Hehehhe... I didn't imagine that a 16x20 press would be that big. Magkaka-muscle ata ako with regular use it.. (Kwento lang po...) Sana may smaller size na ganito.
> 
> BTW, just wanted to commend Patrick who assisted us sa shop - very accomodating and helpful.


2-in-1 tawag diyan. Printing + Workout.


----------



## vctradingcubao

MYDAMIT said:


> hahaha, talangang ganyan pag 16x20 baka mas magulat ka pag 20x24...yung 15x15 ay parating palang..Sir na test nyo ba ano sa tingin nyo yung press na yan?


sir ROQ, meron din sa brother mo na bigger than 20x24?


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir wla mahirap kasi ebenta pag malaki masyado favorite parin nila ang 15x15.


----------



## BroJames

Aside from cost ng machine mas preferred din ng mga customers smaller and cheaper prints. Disadvantage din yung malaki. Eto sa bagong pwesto ko pati 15x15 problema na kung saan ilalagay.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Pero Sir kung ako tatanungin at may budget narin naman go for 16x20...


----------



## 100%pinoy

niquiejashe said:


> Hi, Sir...
> 
> I've seen this unit (16x20) when I visited the shop in Caloocan last Saturday.. For a starter like me, the unit is *humongous! *I admit, nalula ako sa laki!  Hehehhe... I didn't imagine that a 16x20 press would be that big. Magkaka-muscle ata ako with regular use it.. (Kwento lang po...) Sana may smaller size na ganito.
> 
> BTW, just wanted to commend Patrick who assisted us sa shop - very accomodating and helpful.


 
16x20 din sa akin, sa unang tingin lang yan malaki


----------



## vctradingcubao

Me too. I think the 16x20 is the ideal size.


----------



## orion001

para sakin din po 16x20 ang ideal size. kc minsan may mga orders ako na lumalagpas ng 15x15 so part by part ang pag heatpress.


----------



## chard

ako din makikigaya..most of the time the bigger the better..kasi yung magagawa mo sa maliit pede mo magawa dun sa malaki, pero pedeng hindi vice versa..if budget permits go for the larger ones..sa future kasi, most likely (sana), e mageexpand yung bizness mo..you'll be producing larger prints which will require larger press, and maybe expand to screen printing..i find heat press as one of the equipment that will help you standout in screen printing due to special effects like foil and flock..

nararamdaman ko hirap mo sir orion..ganyan ako nguan sa flasher ko..good buy talaga yang 18x18..kapos sakin 16x16..T_T


----------



## orion001

chard said:


> ako din makikigaya..most of the time the bigger the better..kasi yung magagawa mo sa maliit pede mo magawa dun sa malaki, pero pedeng hindi vice versa..if budget permits go for the larger ones..sa future kasi, most likely (sana), e mageexpand yung bizness mo..you'll be producing larger prints which will require larger press, and maybe expand to screen printing..i find heat press as one of the equipment that will help you standout in screen printing due to special effects like foil and flock..
> 
> nararamdaman ko hirap mo sir orion..ganyan ako nguan sa flasher ko..good buy talaga yang 18x18..kapos sakin 16x16..T_T



uu nga sir e. sayang nga e sana 18x24 na kinuha ko dati kinapos lang sa budget. para pag kaya ko na magprint ng malalaki d na putol putol ang pag flash or curing. hehe...


----------



## chard

ok lang yan sir..upgrade ka na lang..abangan ko 18x18 mo..hehe


----------



## orion001

chard said:


> ok lang yan sir..upgrade ka na lang..abangan ko 18x18 mo..hehe



aw... kealn pa kaya yun d pa nga ko nagsstart ng production e. haha..


----------



## 100%pinoy

tama yun mas malaki mas maganda, malaki nga lang din bibitawan mong budget, pero sulit din naman, kay sa bumili ka ng medyo maliit tapos katagalan kukuha ka rin ulit na malaki double na gastos. Pero kong di talaga kaya, pwede na yun kesa walang ma umpisahan, sa umpisa lang naman mahirap pag naka-ikot na tuloy-tuloy na. heto nga hangang ngayon la pa rin doon lang napupunta kita ko sa equipment.

flash dyer na lang no. 1 sa wish list....


----------



## MYDAMIT

sIR MAGKANO BA FLASH DRYER DYAN? ITO MAY NAKITA AKO SITE IWAN KO KUNG MAGANDA
Brown Manufacturing Group, Inc.


----------



## 100%pinoy

nag pa quote ako sa Intek distributor sa dubai 18x20 with heat controller and stand halos double ang price plus shipping, duties and tax.


----------



## 100%pinoy

18x24 pala


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir may nakita ako 2nd hand na flash dryer aabot sa $500+ ksama na shipping sa pinas...mahal na ba yun..mag kano ba dyan sa pinas ng mga flasher dryer.


----------



## BroJames

25k 2nd hand anong size? Kung compared sa tulco na 40+k yata yung smallest pwede. Pero offer ni sir ed dati about 17-18k (nakalimutan ko size).


----------



## 100%pinoy

sir, medyo mahal kahit kasama shipping $530 lang sa ryonet 18x24


----------



## cross16

hey guys, i'm new here and i'd like to ask a couple of questions. I'm planning on starting a heat transfer business on shirts, mugs, and caps. 

What are the differences of using pigment, sublimation, vinyls, and others? What are the products that I can transfer to when using each? Which last longer on a shirt?
I've read that you can't use sublimation to transfer on 100% cotton or less, is there a way around this like using a different paper?

What are the equipments(printer/s, heatpress etc.) and supplies (transfer papers etc.) that I should have for new start-up? Also, I'm looking into US made press, ayaw po kasi ng dad ko ng China made press eh. Where do I source them?

And lastly, are there any places wherein they give crash courses on this?

Thanks a lot po.


----------



## vctradingcubao

welcome to the forums cross.



> I've read that you can't use sublimation to transfer on 100% cotton or less, is there a way around this like using a different paper?


There's a hybrid paper but it is expensive and kinda "defeats the purpose" of using the sublimation process.

As to the type of methods, inks, etc. back read ka lang ng konti and you'll have most of the answers already.



> are there any places wherein they give crash courses on this?


Normally, your equipment vendor will give you pointers on how to use the machines. There are also lots of video tutorials in youtube and the other sites. Off course, experience is still the best teacher, so you have to try them our by yourself.

Best of luck and have fun printing.


----------



## cross16

thanks for your reply sir. 

however, while reading previous posts, i think i became more interested with vinyl heat transfer. if i understand it correctly, with vinyl heat transfer, i would be needing a heat press, a cutter, and a pc connected to the cutter. is that right?

is it ok to transfer vinyl on cotton shirts? how long does it last? thanks again.


----------



## vctradingcubao

cross16 said:


> thanks for your reply sir.
> 
> however, while reading previous posts, i think i became more interested with vinyl heat transfer. if i understand it correctly, with vinyl heat transfer, i would be needing a heat press, a cutter, and a pc connected to the cutter. is that right?
> 
> is it ok to transfer vinyl on cotton shirts? how long does it last? thanks again.


yes, you are right.
If you use good quality materials, very durable ang Vinyl Flex transfers. One advantage nya is you can use this material even for dark colored shirts. A dis-advantage would be when doing multiple color designs.


----------



## cross16

Thanks for the reply sir. 

I will be making simple designs only, mostly text, if I'll make a simple graphic most probably max is 3 colors only. 'cause I know someone who does screen printing, and I can contract him if ever.

Here is my plan if ever:
For Shirts:
Vinyl Flex Transfer
Needing:
Heatpress, Vinyl Cutter

For other stuff like mugs, caps, etc.:
I'll use the Dye Sublimation process

What do you think sir?
Also, can you recommend a Vinyl Cutter?
What are the other materials that I need?
Where can I source out materials needed for Vinyl Flex Transfers?

Thank you very much for help sir.


----------



## vctradingcubao

cross16 said:


> I will be making simple designs only, mostly text, if I'll make a simple graphic most probably max is 3 colors only. 'cause I know someone who does screen printing, and I can contract him if ever.


Yes, it's better if you can outsource some volume jobs to a good screenprinter. Just our preference: we only do maximum 3 colors for flex transfers using designs that are "not touching". It's a pain to align multiple vinyl on a shirt if they are "touching." An ideal vinyl transfer job for us is a 1 color design.



cross16 said:


> Here is my plan if ever:
> For Shirts:
> Vinyl Flex Transfer
> Needing:
> Heatpress, Vinyl Cutter
> 
> For other stuff like mugs, caps, etc.:
> I'll use the Dye Sublimation process


Yes, correct.



cross16 said:


> Also, can you recommend a Vinyl Cutter?
> What are the other materials that I need?
> Where can I source out materials needed for Vinyl Flex Transfers?


If I am to buy a Vinyl cutter at this moment, it is going to be a Roland GX-24.


----------



## cross16

Thank you sir. 

Do you know how much a Roland GX-24 costs nowadays? 
Also, do they have a distributor here?

Sorry for too many questions. Just want to learn what the experts has to say.


----------



## vctradingcubao

try and click here


----------



## 100%pinoy

vctradingcubao said:


> yes, you are right.
> If you use good quality materials, very durable ang Vinyl Flex transfers. One advantage nya is you can use this material even for dark colored shirts. A dis-advantage would be when doing multiple color designs.


pag multi colored makapal lang and merong tendency na mababaklas ang vinyl to vinyl layer. pero kong me traping bawat color layer lang problema.


----------



## 100%pinoy

eto multi color


----------



## vctradingcubao

100%pinoy said:


> pag multi colored makapal lang and merong tendency na mababaklas ang vinyl to vinyl layer. pero kong me traping bawat color layer lang problema.


Yes, it's possible, and you can even get great results as shown in the example. It's just that I find it time and material-consuming and sometimes even, "risky", so that we feel that premium charge is necessary - something that most costumers are not willing to pay... again, this is just personal preference and a business decision on our part not to do multi-color vinyl.


----------



## cross16

100%pinoy said:


> pag multi colored makapal lang and merong tendency na mababaklas ang vinyl to vinyl layer. pero kong me traping bawat color layer lang problema.


sir could you elaborate? pano po traping bawat color layer?
Thanks sir.


----------



## 100%pinoy

vctradingcubao said:


> Yes, it's possible, and you can even get great results as shown in the example. It's just that I find it time and material-consuming and sometimes even, "risky", so that we feel that premium charge is necessary - something that most costumers are not willing to pay... again, this is just personal preference and a business decision on our part not to do multi-color vinyl.


yes it is time consuming lalo na sa weeding. it would be risky but if you are confident with what you are doing and have the right tools, risk will be minimal, and la pa naman bumalik or nag reklamo sa print. If they specifically want these process customers should willing to pay.


----------



## vctradingcubao

100%pinoy said:


> yes it is time consuming lalo na sa weeding. it would be risky but if you are confident with what you are doing and have the right tools, risk will be minimal, and la pa naman bumalik or nag reklamo sa print. If they specifically want these process customers should willing to pay.


points taken Paul.
May I ask how much ang singil mo dun sa example mo, and how long gawin ang 1 piece order like that. How many can you finish in a day?


----------



## cross16

I have a question po, on what process is a self weeding paper used?

How it is used?

Thanks po.


----------



## vctradingcubao

with regards to "self-weeding" (china) papers, I have not personally tried that type of paper, but I've heard and read some negative feedbacks about it. Have you heard of someone regularly using a "self-weeding" paper (I assume you are referring to the China material) in their operation with consisitent successful results?
If I remember correctly, some users said the vendor recommends the use of sublimation inks and polyester material for the "self weeding" paper to work. So, it's almost like using a regular sublimation paper.
As for the US made "hybrid-non-cut-two-step" papers, then some forum members have been using that and getting good results.


----------



## 100%pinoy

vctradingcubao said:


> points taken Paul.
> May I ask how much ang singil mo dun sa example mo, and how long gawin ang 1 piece order like that. How many can you finish in a day?


QR60 x 13 mga 780php, since meron akong day time job plus time ko pa sa nga bata at gawaing bahay, 3 to 4 hours lang ako makaka pag work, at least nga 4 days. Di rin ako tumatangap ng rush job at least merong 6 days


----------



## cross16

Thank you po. 

Another question po, sorry.

Okay po ba ang HIX na heat press? for vinyl flex transfers po. US made po siya, I've read may distributor sila dito which FUM Inc in Sta. Mesa.

Thanks po ulit.


----------



## vctradingcubao

cross16 said:


> Thank you po.
> 
> Another question po, sorry.
> 
> Okay po ba ang HIX na heat press? for vinyl flex transfers po. US made po siya, I've read may distributor sila dito which FUM Inc in Sta. Mesa.
> 
> Thanks po ulit.


Yes sir, OK na OK po yang Hix.


----------



## cross16

Ano pa po ba US made heat press marecommend niyo? 

BTW, girl po ako. 

Thanks po ulit.


----------



## 100%pinoy

mighty max ganda din yun


----------



## chard

haha..girl pala..patay ka sir byron..hehe^_^


----------



## vctradingcubao

sorry Mam, girl po pala kayo.
Yung mga known US brands, discussed naman po dito sa forum, so halos lahat naman po sila eh OK.
George Knight, Hix, Stahls, etc.


----------



## vctradingcubao

chard said:


> haha..girl pala..patay ka sir byron..hehe^_^


hehehe..
Mam, si sir chard po, baka puede kayo i train personally, sa heat transfer printing...


----------



## chard

ok naman po ang mga us heat press..kung panglong run and you have the budget para po sakin ill go with the us brands..

ang maxx 16x20 heat press ay nasa 75k po..ang 11x15 nasa 45k..ang hotronix 16x20 auto clamp nasa 94k..


----------



## vctradingcubao

100%pinoy said:


> mighty max ganda din yun


yes sir, oks din yan...
yung Maxx press ata yung ipinalit na brand nung manufacturer sa Mighty Press nila...
Mighty Press na 16x20 ang gamit namin sa Naga store namin, oks naman sya...


----------



## chard

vctradingcubao said:


> hehehe..
> Mam, si sir chard po, baka puede kayo i train personally, sa heat transfer printing...


suggest ko po mam kay sir byron kayo paturo..thou nagdigital printing din po ako dati, hindi po naging successful yung digital business namin..kung gusto nyo po maging successful dapat sa naging successful kayo magpaturo..baka mahawa kayo sa epic failure ko..hehe


----------



## cross16

ok lang po yun.. 

anyway, may mga distributor po ba sila dito satin?


----------



## vctradingcubao

chard said:


> suggest ko po mam kay sir byron kayo paturo..thou nagdigital printing din po ako dati, hindi po naging successful yung digital business namin..kung gusto nyo po maging successful dapat sa naging successful kayo magpaturo..baka mahawa kayo sa epic failure ko..hehe


hahaha.... nag-turuan na... nahalata tuloy na "takot" tayo sa girls... hehehe..
Mam cross, check mo po muna mga videos sa youtube, and dun sa site namin, then, siempre, "one has to try it to better understand it", ika nga... bili ka na po ng equipment at praktis ka na po...


----------



## cross16

chard said:


> suggest ko po mam kay sir byron kayo paturo..thou nagdigital printing din po ako dati, hindi po naging successful yung digital business namin..kung gusto nyo po maging successful dapat sa naging successful kayo magpaturo..baka mahawa kayo sa epic failure ko..hehe



I've actually watched a lot of videos in youtube about this.. hehehe.. So I think I've understood the basics already. pero iba pa din po makita in person yung actual process..


----------



## vctradingcubao

cross16 said:


> ok lang po yun..
> 
> anyway, may mga distributor po ba sila dito satin?


yun FUM po, oks na po sa kanila, kung me budget naman kayo for US made... at least, me warranty from them


----------



## cross16

vctradingcubao said:


> hahaha.... nag-turuan na... nahalata tuloy na "takot" tayo sa girls... hehehe..
> Mam cross, check mo po muna mga videos sa youtube, and dun sa site namin, then, siempre, "one has to try it to better understand it", ika nga... bili ka na po ng equipment at praktis ka na po...


hahaha.. natawa naman po ako sa sinabi niyo.
actually po, I've watched numerous videos on youtube already just this week, kaya po daming questions. Planning to buy equipments next week.


----------



## cross16

I'll check out din po yung iba niyong sinabi baka mas okay pala siya for me. hehehe.. okay lang lang po yung clam type for beginners like? hindi po ba mangangapa sa time, pressure ng press?


----------



## vctradingcubao

oks lang po ang clam type... yan din po karamihan ng gamit namin...


----------



## cross16

may distributor po kaya ang maxx at hotronix dito satin?


----------



## vctradingcubao

cross16 said:


> may distributor po kaya ang maxx at hotronix dito satin?


I don't know lang po..
but maybe you can communicate personally with sir ROQ @MYDAMIT, maybe he can order and ship one for you... just a thought, though I can't speak for sir ROQ..


----------



## cross16

ah, i checked out po kasi their site, and it is cheaper if i buy there. parang type ko po kasi yung auto clam ng hotronix. maybe I can ask a relative to buy it there for me, do you think it'll fit in a balikbayan box? or not?

Thanks po.


----------



## vctradingcubao

... smart... 
yes, it has been done before...


----------



## chard

maam ang screenart po meron pong hotronix saka maxx heat press..actually yung price po na pinost ko is galing sa kanila..

- Machines

pede nyo po sila kontakin ngaun thru email or YM..online po sila ngaun as of 4pm..
screenart_silk[email protected]


----------



## cross16

@ sir chard, checked-out their site, medyo malaki din po kasi difference in price. sayang yung matitipid ko. hehehe..

@Sir byron, medyo matagal nga lang po padala dito. hmm..

Anyway, I'll keep my options open as to what will be easier to do and hopefully somehow save some money too..


----------



## vctradingcubao

cross16 said:


> @ sir chard, checked-out their site, medyo malaki din po kasi difference in price. sayang yung matitipid ko. hehehe..
> 
> @Sir byron, medyo matagal nga lang po padala dito. hmm..


Well, as I always say po, "You can't have them all"..


----------



## chard

yup..at least you have the option to buy it abroad because of your relatives..laki siguro matitipid sa shipping pag balikbayan box..


----------



## chard

oh and another thing na sinabi sakin ni sir noel from multiprint last week..its not only about the money you can save but also about the after sales support..and recently narealize ko kung gano kaimportante after sales support..


----------



## cross16

vctradingcubao said:


> Well, as I always say po, "You can't have them all"..


hehehe.. yeah..  I'll talk about it with my dad and see what he thinks.

Ano po ba brand ng shirt gamit niyo?


----------



## vctradingcubao

cross16 said:


> Ano po ba brand ng shirt gamit niyo?


Mostly Lifeline and Classicwear (from the same factory), then we have white roundneck busyTees brand (our own brand), and we have our unlabeled PureCotton shirts (though me supply problem pa kami sa pureCotton shirts)


----------



## 100%pinoy

inabot yata $600 shipping lang yun ng press/cutter/printer sa akin plus tax and duties pa..... pamg bili na sana ng supplies yun


----------



## cross16

chard said:


> oh and another thing na sinabi sakin ni sir noel from multiprint last week..its not only about the money you can save but also about the after sales support..and recently narealize ko kung gano kaimportante after sales support..


yun nga po eh.. that is an advantage kung dito bibili satin. meron na talaga magservice if ever. well i have the weekend to decide over it. hehehe..


----------



## vctradingcubao

chard said:


> oh and another thing na sinabi sakin ni sir noel from multiprint last week..its not only about the money you can save but also about the after sales support..and recently narealize ko kung gano kaimportante after sales support..


kaya ke sir Noel ka na lang bumili ng rotary mo sir Chard, wag na direct from RYONET...


----------



## cross16

100%pinoy said:


> inabot yata $600 shipping lang yun ng press/cutter/printer sa akin plus tax and duties pa..... pamg bili na sana ng supplies yun


more or less nasa 30kPHP din po kasi matitipid ko kung ipabalikbayan box ko po dito if ever. 

wala naman po ba kayo naging problem with regards to parts or service maintenance if ever you had one. may nakita po ba kayo dito satin?


----------



## cross16

kayo po sir chard anong gamit niyo na shirt?


----------



## 100%pinoy

cross16 said:


> more or less nasa 30kPHP din po kasi matitipid ko kung ipabalikbayan box ko po dito if ever.
> 
> wala naman po ba kayo naging problem with regards to parts or service maintenance if ever you had one. may nakita po ba kayo dito satin?


30K malaking bagay na po iyan, dami na mabibiling supplies. Mag 2 years na equipment ko next March la pa naman major na problema, except sa cutter, nagkakaro-on ng stitch like cut nya, depende sa vinyl na gamitin. di pala ako naka base sa pinas.


----------



## chard

@Sir byron, wala kasi sila sir 6/2..4/1 lang table top nila..pero tatanong daw niya sa manufacturer kung pede daw magpagawa ng 6/2..siguro kung madami maghahanap at mangugulit sa multiprint baka magkaroon din sila..hehe

@maam cross, lifeline po usually gamit namin..thou minsan blue corner din gawa yun ung request ng client..for ladies fit naman ay bobson..naghahanap din kami ng murang pure cotton shirt na merong adult and ladies sizes..


----------



## vctradingcubao

@cross16 Mam, ano nga po pala plan nyo sa shop nyo? sa Mall ba, kayo ba mag operate, etc.etc..


----------



## cross16

100%pinoy said:


> 30K malaking bagay na po iyan, dami na mabibiling supplies. Mag 2 years na equipment ko next March la pa naman major na problema, except sa cutter, nagkakaro-on ng stitch like cut nya, depende sa vinyl na gamitin. di pala ako naka base sa pinas.


ah, saan po kayo based?
ano po gamit niyo equipments?


----------



## cross16

chard said:


> @Sir byron, wala kasi sila sir 6/2..4/1 lang table top nila..pero tatanong daw niya sa manufacturer kung pede daw magpagawa ng 6/2..siguro kung madami maghahanap at mangugulit sa multiprint baka magkaroon din sila..hehe
> 
> @maam cross, lifeline po usually gamit namin..thou minsan blue corner din gawa yun ung request ng client..for ladies fit naman ay bobson..naghahanap din kami ng murang pure cotton shirt na merong adult and ladies sizes..


 sa may juan luna po ba kayo kumukuha ng shirts? try ko nga magcanvass. thanks po.


----------



## cross16

vctradingcubao said:


> @cross16 Mam, ano nga po pala plan nyo sa shop nyo? sa Mall ba, kayo ba mag operate, etc.etc..


homebase lang po muna. through internet lang po muna.


----------



## MYDAMIT

cross16 said:


> ah, i checked out po kasi their site, and it is cheaper if i buy there. parang type ko po kasi yung auto clam ng hotronix. maybe I can ask a relative to buy it there for me, do you think it'll fit in a balikbayan box? or not?
> 
> Thanks po.


If you planning to buy form US press siguro kasya yung 15x15 sa blaikbayan box yung 16x20 alanganin na. Then put more supplies in one box. Kung mag fucos ka sa vinyl mas maganda bumili sa Imprintables or stahls mayroon kasi sila free CAdworks member ship. Ito ay good para sa mga nag vinyl. You can try threir promo videos. Pero yung china press ok din yun hnd naman masilan ang vinyl transfer mas maigi na pag gastusan mo nalang yung vinyl cutter sa tingin ko mas dapat bilhin sa US yung cutter kaysa sa heat press.


----------



## vctradingcubao

MYDAMIT said:


> .. sa tingin ko mas dapat bilhin sa US yung cutter kaysa sa heat press.


sir ROQ, me mabibilhan naman dito nung Roland GX-24, Craft Robo, Graphtec at GCC Puma/Jaguar, wag lang kako sya bibili ng China na cutter... user friendly kasi yung software/driver ng Roland kaya kung ako kako ang bibili ngayon, yun ang bibilhin ko...


----------



## MYDAMIT

ganon ba, double yata price nila dyan saka ok yung Cadworks...try nyo sir may free demo sila, pwede sa cutter nyo yun. kung balikbayan box kasi nasa $70-80 lang ang bayad. matagal nga lang ang dating.


----------



## vctradingcubao

what is CadWorks? kala ko software lang sya... 
tingin ko kasi, pag sa cutter, kelangan me support at warranty na... medyo electronics na kasi yan...
heat press, mas hindi risky masira...


----------



## MYDAMIT

software siya pero online kaya may mga free vector art doon at mga template na pwede gamitin.hnd ko na kasi makita yung promo video eh. search ko ulit


----------



## cross16

MYDAMIT said:


> If you planning to buy form US press siguro kasya yung 15x15 sa blaikbayan box yung 16x20 alanganin na. Then put more supplies in one box. Kung mag fucos ka sa vinyl mas maganda bumili sa Imprintables or stahls mayroon kasi sila free CAdworks member ship. Ito ay good para sa mga nag vinyl. You can try threir promo videos. Pero yung china press ok din yun hnd naman masilan ang vinyl transfer mas maigi na pag gastusan mo nalang yung vinyl cutter sa tingin ko mas dapat bilhin sa US yung cutter kaysa sa heat press.


kung jumbo box po sir? kasya kaya yung 16X20 ng hotronix? ano pa po ba maganda bilin na supply sa states if ever? thanks po.


----------



## cross16

vctradingcubao said:


> sir ROQ, me mabibilhan naman dito nung Roland GX-24, Craft Robo, Graphtec at GCC Puma/Jaguar, wag lang kako sya bibili ng China na cutter... user friendly kasi yung software/driver ng Roland kaya kung ako kako ang bibili ngayon, yun ang bibilhin ko...


nag-inquire na din po ako price ng roland gx-24 through e-mail. i'm just waiting for the reply.


----------



## 100%pinoy

cross16 said:


> nag-inquire na din po ako price ng roland gx-24 through e-mail. i'm just waiting for the reply.


sama mo na rin cunsumables like 45º & 60º blade, blade holder, cutting stirp. and pwede paki PM sa akin price....baka mas maka mura sa pinas


----------



## cross16

update po guys, my dad and i decided that we will get the equipments locally na lang. para hindi ko na daw problema ang shipping.. 

anyway, may list po ba kayo ng makukuhanan ng mga materials for vinyl heat transfers? inaayos ko na din po kasi yung list of things that i need.

Here is my list pa lang po:
Roland GX-24 cutter
Hotronix Auto-Clam Heat Press

Thanks po.


----------



## jsf

cross16 said:


> update po guys, my dad and i decided that we will get the equipments locally na lang. para hindi ko na daw problema ang shipping..
> 
> anyway, may list po ba kayo ng makukuhanan ng mga materials for vinyl heat transfers? inaayos ko na din po kasi yung list of things that i need.
> 
> Here is my list pa lang po:
> Roland GX-24 cutter
> Hotronix Auto-Clam Heat Press
> 
> Thanks po.


Excellent choice of equips... I am also interested where to get this machine from (GX-24)... 

What to expect with the GX-24? Well here's a review: Roland GX-24 vinyl cutter review


----------



## vctradingcubao

Ati J, i posted their address a few days back


----------



## cross16

Thanks po. 

Problem ko na lang po is consumables like vinyl etc.

Ano pa po ba kailangan ko for vinyl heat transfers? And where can I get them.


----------



## jsf

vctradingcubao said:


> Ati J, i posted their address a few days back



Thanks Sir Byron, need ko lang pala mag back read... hehe


----------



## vctradingcubao

jsf said:


> Thanks Sir Byron, need ko lang pala mag back read... hehe


hehehe... masasabihan ka ng
"practice what you preach" nyan...


----------



## jsf

vctradingcubao said:


> hehehe... masasabihan ka ng
> "practice what you preach" nyan...



Ah, found it. Sila pala nag-distibute nun... meron akong contact dun. Sa kanila ako bumibili ng consumable para sa Fuji printer ko with free delivery. 

TY ulit Sir!


----------



## vctradingcubao

yes, they also sell a Fuji Xerox color laser printer...


----------



## chard

cross16 said:


> Thanks po.
> 
> Problem ko na lang po is consumables like vinyl etc.
> 
> Ano pa po ba kailangan ko for vinyl heat transfers? And where can I get them.


depende po maam kung gusto nyo po ba ng branded na vinyl or china lang..ang china cost around 350php per meter while branded cost twice as much..


----------



## cross16

ano po ba width nung vinyl kung one meter? Ilang shirts po ba ang maprint dun? Thanks po.


----------



## chard

usually po yata ay 19-20inches yun width..


----------



## cross16

chard said:


> usually po yata ay 19-20inches yun width..


sir, may idea po ba kayo kung sa ilang shirts po pwede yun on average?


----------



## MYDAMIT

DIto sa US karamihan ay 15" ang width susunod dyan ay yung 19" na.


----------



## cross16

sir chard, ano po brand shirt gamit niyo?
may marecommend po ba kayo shirts na maganda quality and saan po meron.

Thanks po.


----------



## 100%pinoy

cross16 said:


> sir, may idea po ba kayo kung sa ilang shirts po pwede yun on average?


pa signit po lang po sa tanong.... depende na sa design, madalas nasa 30 to 32cm x 25 to 26cm mga prints ko, bale 4 sa 1 meter sa 1 color job, sa multi color tini-tipid talaga to the max.


----------



## niquiejashe

cross16 said:


> may distributor po kaya ang maxx at hotronix dito satin?


hi po.. dito ko pala dapat pinost ang previous reply ko. you can checkout Rocha's Merchandising/Screenart - they carry Hotronix though am not sure if they have stocks available.


----------



## niquiejashe

hi,guys.. share ko lang po, after days of internet research, equipment check and demos

-i've decided to buy my heatpress from multiprint (for the tibay and warranty coverage though medyo mahal ang equipment) 

-and bought my craft robo cutter from big pix (for after sales support, warranty and lifetime free service coverage) 

mga sirs, ask ko lang po pala - juan luna lang po ba ang pinaka-source ng quality blank shirts? or baka meron po kayong ma-share ng suppliers list? 

ok po ba ang softex brand? parang yun lang kasi ang nagustuhan ko ang quality.. hehehe .

btw, went to juan luna today (sunday) at maramihan pala ng wholesale tshirt shops dun ay closed kapag sunday... tsk-tsk .


----------



## vctradingcubao

congrats, and have fun printing!


----------



## MYDAMIT

niquiejashe said:


> hi,guys.. share ko lang po, after days of internet research, equipment check and demos
> 
> -i've decided to buy my heatpress from multiprint (for the tibay and warranty coverage though medyo mahal ang equipment)
> 
> -and bought my craft robo cutter from big pix (for after sales support, warranty and lifetime free service coverage)
> 
> mga sirs, ask ko lang po pala - juan luna lang po ba ang pinaka-source ng quality blank shirts? or baka meron po kayong ma-share ng suppliers list?
> 
> ok po ba ang softex brand? parang yun lang kasi ang nagustuhan ko ang quality.. hehehe .
> 
> btw, went to juan luna today (sunday) at maramihan pala ng wholesale tshirt shops dun ay closed kapag sunday... tsk-tsk .


goodluck and happy printing!


----------



## 100%pinoy

niquiejashe said:


> hi,guys.. share ko lang po, after days of internet research, equipment check and demos
> 
> -i've decided to buy my heatpress from multiprint (for the tibay and warranty coverage though medyo mahal ang equipment)
> 
> -and bought my craft robo cutter from big pix (for after sales support, warranty and lifetime free service coverage)
> 
> mga sirs, ask ko lang po pala - juan luna lang po ba ang pinaka-source ng quality blank shirts? or baka meron po kayong ma-share ng suppliers list?
> 
> ok po ba ang softex brand? parang yun lang kasi ang nagustuhan ko ang quality.. hehehe .
> 
> btw, went to juan luna today (sunday) at maramihan pala ng wholesale tshirt shops dun ay closed kapag sunday... tsk-tsk .


buti ka pa bilis mo naka pag decide kong ano bilhin mo.....almost six months din yata yun naka babad dito sa forum reading kong ano talaga magandang equipment sa requirements at ayun sa budget. 

post ka naman photo ng gawa mo....


----------



## BroJames

chard said:


> usually po yata ay 19-20inches yun width..


waah. Bakit may vinyl ako narrower than "usually"


----------



## vctradingcubao

BroJames said:


> waah. Bakit may vinyl ako narrower than "usually"


naka roll, then narrower than 19 inches width sir?
or naka pre-cut?
Yung sa Flex Transfers namin kasi, 50 cm exactly, so kung i convert mo, 19.68 inches. Sakto lang talaga sa 24 width na cutting plotter.


----------



## chard

BroJames said:


> waah. Bakit may vinyl ako narrower than "usually"


kaya nga po usual e..ibig sabihin hindi po all the time ay yun ung size pero madalas ay iyon..ano po ba kinakatakot nyo?


----------



## cross16

update lang po guys,

will be getting my hotronix auto clam heat press this week at screenart. then next week naman po ang roland gx-24 ko sa ATI. 
bibili pa din ako consumables... butas ang bulsa, hahaha.. update ko po kayo when i get my equipments na and complete na din ako materials. 

Thanks po sa mga advices niyo.


----------



## vctradingcubao

cross16, are you not getting an Inkjet printer as well?


----------



## abstractist

..wow any yayaman pla ng mga tao dito.


----------



## vctradingcubao

abstractist said:


> ..wow any yayaman pla ng mga tao dito.


 I don't think so. Yung mayaman eh yung hindi na kelangang mag-trabaho. The equipment that @cross16 mentioned are just the necessary tools to start her business. Those are just sound investments. Maybe just like yours,


----------



## andimandi

Whew..

My brain's about to explode now, I gotta rest from reading for awhile.. But this thread's very informative really. Thanks to everyone for sharing what you know about this business. I'm a complete noob, but I'm very interested to learn more. I know nothing about shirt printing. Alam ko lang, I would be needing shirts, a printer and a heat press. Hehe. I know there's more. Hopefully will know about them more thru this forum. I can no way relate to the specific models/types of printers, heat press, transfer papers, and whatnot mentioned here. Grabe, ang dami ko pa palang kailangang malaman.. I feel like giving up..  Indicated prices make me shiver, and I now fear getting into this seriously. Got a lot of what-if's popping on my mind now..

Anyway, I know you guys are very busy with your own businesses and maybe you've got jobs on the side pa. But I'm gonna try my luck anyway. I would really really appreciate it if there's anyone who can give me kahit a bit briefing lang about this business. Baka you've got a little bit of spare time and would want to have a small talk somewhere. Pleeeaase.... You'll be a heaven sent!

Thank you guys! Godbless.


----------



## abstractist

vctradingcubao said:


> I don't think so. Yung mayaman eh yung hindi na kelangang mag-trabaho. The equipment that @cross16 mentioned are just the necessary tools to start her business. Those are just sound investments. Maybe just like yours,


yeah!  ... hindi ko kaya bumili ng ganun LOL. well medyo matagal narin akong nawala dito - whats new ?


----------



## abstractist

andimandi said:


> Whew..
> 
> My brain's about to explode now, I gotta rest from reading for awhile.. But this thread's very informative really. Thanks to everyone for sharing what you know about this business. I'm a complete noob, but I'm very interested to learn more. I know nothing about shirt printing. Alam ko lang, I would be needing shirts, a printer and a heat press. Hehe. I know there's more. Hopefully will know about them more thru this forum. I can no way relate to the specific models/types of printers, heat press, transfer papers, and whatnot mentioned here. Grabe, ang dami ko pa palang kailangang malaman.. I feel like giving up..  Indicated prices make me shiver, and I now fear getting into this seriously. Got a lot of what-if's popping on my mind now..
> 
> Anyway, I know you guys are very busy with your own businesses and maybe you've got jobs on the side pa. But I'm gonna try my luck anyway. I would really really appreciate it if there's anyone who can give me kahit a bit briefing lang about this business. Baka you've got a little bit of spare time and would want to have a small talk somewhere. Pleeeaase.... You'll be a heaven sent!
> 
> Thank you guys! Godbless.


Hey!

You really dont have to worry bout nything as guys here will help you naman. Starting your own business is easy and difficult for those who dont have love what theyre doin. As long as you "still" have the passion then youl get where you want to be.

Maraming makakatulong sayo dito and that i can assure you.

You can chat with me regarding sa "equipment" youl need - just follow the links below. LOL


----------



## vctradingcubao

abstractist said:


> .. hindi ko kaya bumili ng ganun LOL...


ikaw pa sir? ayaw mo lang siguro,  Lol..


----------



## vctradingcubao

welcome to the forums, @andimandi.
As they say, "the fun is in the search"...
are you a he or a she, by the way?


----------



## abstractist

vctradingcubao said:


> ikaw pa sir? ayaw mo lang siguro,  Lol..



hindi mahal tlaga boss..haha.. sa ngayon ung china optical eye ko nakakapag cut naman ng opaque at jpss transfer papers using flexi8.. hehehe..


----------



## vctradingcubao

abstractist said:


> hindi mahal tlaga boss..haha.. sa ngayon ung china optical eye ko nakakapag cut naman ng opaque at jpss transfer papers using flexi8.. hehehe..


 hahaha, eh pagsama-samahin lang yung mge equipment na ginagamit at binebenta mo now, pati na yung mga materials na for sale mo, surely, makakabili ka na nung equipment ni @cross16 di ba?
ganun talaga, "pag ayaw me dahilan, pag gusto me paraan"


----------



## orion001

cross16 said:


> update lang po guys,
> 
> will be getting my hotronix auto clam heat press this week at screenart. then next week naman po ang roland gx-24 ko sa ATI.
> bibili pa din ako consumables... butas ang bulsa, hahaha.. update ko po kayo when i get my equipments na and complete na din ako materials.
> 
> Thanks po sa mga advices niyo.



mam pwede po malaman kung magkano kuha niyo sa gx-24? salamat po.


----------



## abstractist

vctradingcubao said:


> hahaha, eh pagsama-samahin lang yung mge equipment na ginagamit at binebenta mo now, pati na yung mga materials na for sale mo, surely, makakabili ka na nung equipment ni @cross16 di ba?
> ganun talaga, "pag ayaw me dahilan, pag gusto me paraan"



grabe oo nga ubusan na lahat pra sa iilang pirasong magagarang equipment, mahirap ang buhay ngayon need magtipid ng sobra kaya. hahaha


----------



## 100%pinoy

cross16 said:


> update lang po guys,
> 
> will be getting my hotronix auto clam heat press this week at screenart. then next week naman po ang roland gx-24 ko sa ATI.
> bibili pa din ako consumables... butas ang bulsa, hahaha.. update ko po kayo when i get my equipments na and complete na din ako materials.
> 
> Thanks po sa mga advices niyo.


@cross..... lol, kulang pa yan


----------



## 100%pinoy

abstractist said:


> ..wow any yayaman pla ng mga tao dito.


palagay ko hindi, siguro yung iba dyan, pag di ka nag invest wala ka rin kikitain.... pag wala ka tina-tanim wala ka rin aanihin


----------



## vctradingcubao

100%pinoy said:


> palagay ko hindi, siguro yung iba dyan, pag di ka nag invest wala ka rin kikitain.... pag wala ka tina-tanim wala ka rin aanihin


I agree, well said Paul!


----------



## 100%pinoy

vctradingcubao said:


> I agree, well said Paul!


salamat po....tsamba lang po yun


----------



## BroJames

Kung may pera ka pwede ka magtanim ng double or triple grafted na mangga na kadalasan ay masmaaga at masmadami magbunga. Kung limitadong kapital pwede magtanim ng regular seedling ng magagandang variety ng mangga. Kung walang pera pwede ka magpulot ng buto ng pinagkainan at itanim ito. Sa tamang pagaalalaga, at sa tamang panahon, magbubunga din ito ng madami.

Unfortunately malabong makapulot ka ng libreng heat press machine o heat transfer paper pero may cheaper alternatives. Kami usually nagpapaprint at nagpapapress lang.


----------



## niquiejashe

vctradingcubao said:


> welcome to the forums, @andimandi.
> As they say, "the fun is in the search"...
> are you a he or a she, by the way?


Sir, gender concious na tayo ngaun, ah..  Bakit noong ni-welcome ako - hindi ako tinanong? hahahahah...


----------



## vctradingcubao

Lol,  , Mam/Sir fenny, recently lang, panay ang sir ko ke Mam @cross16, eh yun pala eh girlash sya, so medyo naalala ko tanungin si Mam/Sir @andimandi.

Puede nga gawing contest eh, "is he a he, or is she a she?"...


----------



## BroJames

Sir byron. OK avatar mo. Parang lennon.


----------



## niquiejashe

vctradingcubao said:


> Lol,  , Mam/Sir fenny, recently lang, panay ang sir ko ke Mam @cross16, eh yun pala eh girlash sya, so medyo naalala ko tanungin si Mam/Sir @andimandi.
> 
> Puede nga gawing contest eh, "is he a he, or is she a she?"...



feeling ko nga po, Sir.. BTW, kikay din po ako  though so far, iilan lang ata ang kikay sa thread na ito. 

on the other hand, Sir Byron, may i ask if you know somebody who supplies ladies and kids tank tops? maraming salamat!


----------



## vctradingcubao

BroJames said:


> Sir byron. OK avatar mo. Parang lennon


haha, di ko nga maayos sir, kanina ko pa pinag ti-tripan yan...

napanood ko Episode 1-Season 2 nung GLEE, kaya yan medyo kinopya ko...


----------



## vctradingcubao

welcome to the forums again Mam Fenny. Medyo tunog girlash naman po yung Fenny. Actually, sa buong forums sa mga Pinoy members, konti lang po ang Ladies, so we very much welcome po yung mga new lady members. Para po medyo maging mabait yung mga green blooded males namin dito, kelangan po eh me mga ladies na talaga.

About sa tank tops po na pang ladies at pang kids, actually, kahit sa mens po eh wala pa ko na encounter na manufacturer na regularly gumagawa nyan. So bale ipapa made-to-order nyo talaga yan.


----------



## niquiejashe

Mag Sirs, noob question po 

*-- is there such a thing as a tacky heat sheet? *

ung tipong dun mo temporarily i-layout ang cut transfer paper designs mo (esp if words lang) para tama ang alignment saka mo ilapat sa shirt and then press (with the tacky heat sheet)? gusto ko po kc sana walang unnecessary bleeding especially sa words - kahit na barely noticeable lang. hehehe.. OC lang po.  

maraming salamat!


----------



## vctradingcubao

Yes Mam, there's what we call a 'Heat Transfer Carrier Tape". Sobrang expensive lang before so we don't use that anymore. A typical application would be similar to that shown in this video:

http://busyprinting.com/transfer%20papers/Videos/18.wmv


----------



## niquiejashe

Wow, super fast reply, Sir Byron! Maraming salamat po!


----------



## vctradingcubao

niquiejashe said:


> Wow, super fast reply, Sir Byron! Maraming salamat po!


tyak kakantyawan ako nung mga masters na sa ladies lang ako super fast reply,


----------



## abstractist

BroJames said:


> Kung may pera ka pwede ka magtanim ng double or triple grafted na mangga na kadalasan ay masmaaga at masmadami magbunga. Kung limitadong kapital pwede magtanim ng regular seedling ng magagandang variety ng mangga. Kung walang pera pwede ka magpulot ng buto ng pinagkainan at itanim ito. Sa tamang pagaalalaga, at sa tamang panahon, magbubunga din ito ng madami.
> 
> Unfortunately malabong makapulot ka ng libreng heat press machine o heat transfer paper pero may cheaper alternatives. Kami usually nagpapaprint at nagpapapress lang.



gusto ko to.naisip ko rin actually magtaning ng mangga at papaya sa probinsya namin sa ilo-ilo. "i took this one literally". - malaki rin kasi ang kikitain sa mga prutas at gulay lalo na kung wla naman babayaran gaano sa customs tax -duties etc..LOL


Ako rin before wlang heat press machine at nakikipress lang sa kabila, pag nabenta ko na saka ako magbabayad ng 10 pesos per press ko sa kabila- il pay for the paper. hehehe.. hanggang sa nakaipon ako.

ayun - balak ko pa raffle ng heat press sa december. hehe


----------



## abstractist

niquiejashe said:


> Wow, super fast reply, Sir Byron! Maraming salamat po!



hmmmmm...


----------



## vctradingcubao

abstractist said:


> ..Ako rin before wlang heat press machine at nakikipress lang sa kabila, pag nabenta ko na saka ako magbabayad ng 10 pesos per press ko sa kabila- il pay for the paper. hehehe.. hanggang sa nakaipon ako...


kitam sir, ambilis naka ipon, at now eh magpapa raffle pa... oks yan sir.. sa mga forum members ang pa raffle, sali ako,


----------



## niquiejashe

Nyeyehehe! Sir Prince, sister shops pala ang tees & prints & teesrepublic? Heheheh, wala lang - I visited kasi ung teesandprints sa Cubao last weekend, looking for quality mug presses... Super ulan pa nga that day!


----------



## BroJames

Yung grafted mangga seedlings namin ninakaw lahat kaya may losses din. Yung mga imported na paminta hindi ginalaw. Try mo known-you seeds para sa gulay.

Baka pwedeng makasali sa raffle sir prince? Naqinquire na rin pala ako sa iyo dati re heat press.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Wow, ang rami ko babasahin ah...sama din ako sa raffle...


----------



## BroJames

sir ROQ, dapat ikaw ang magparaffle. Kahit na parang sardinas na ako dito sa bagong pwesto namin, kapag nanalo ako magkakaroon ng space. Hehe.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Mahal shipping pag ako pa raffle...mas maganda siguro yung mga nasa 3T ang post sa forum.


----------



## vctradingcubao

who???
meron naman from Caloocan sir ROQ ah, di na kelangan ipa ship...
pa raffle na ng heat press yan...


----------



## 100%pinoy

uy raffle...... heat press

ganda yan, pag ang nanalo meron na at meron kakayahan bumili, pa raffle ulit hanggang mapunta sa doon na hindi pa kayang bumili...jejejejeje


----------



## abstractist

niquiejashe said:


> Nyeyehehe! Sir Prince, sister shops pala ang tees & prints & teesrepublic? Heheheh, wala lang - I visited kasi ung teesandprints sa Cubao last weekend, looking for quality mug presses... Super ulan pa nga that day!



Hey ! O nakabilika ba? may 10% discount pa and additonal na free mugs pag taga t-shirt forums.. 

Naka sale naman kami ng sobra til the end of the month kaya sobrang mura na lahat.. hehe


----------



## abstractist

marami akong mga machines na nakatambak na hindi na hindi na naisoli sa china dahil may "yupi" sa mga gilid.


----------



## cross16

vctradingcubao said:


> cross16, are you not getting an Inkjet printer as well?


sir, I have an extra inkjet printer po here at home from another business, may laser printer din po ako dito sa bahay.


----------



## cross16

abstractist said:


> ..wow any yayaman pla ng mga tao dito.


sir hindi naman po, hehehe.. blessed lang, and i just wanna make good investments na din po, that's what i learned from school and having 2 biz the past 2 years.  and i've got my parent's support.


----------



## cross16

vctradingcubao said:


> I don't think so. Yung mayaman eh yung hindi na kelangang mag-trabaho. The equipment that @cross16 mentioned are just the necessary tools to start her business. Those are just sound investments. Maybe just like yours,


tama si sir Byron.  parents ko mayaman, hindi ako.. hehehe..


----------



## cross16

100%pinoy said:


> @cross..... lol, kulang pa yan


i know po, pero so far, for me to be able to start this, that's basically what i need. sa susunod naman po yung iba.


----------



## cross16

wow raffle!! hehehe.. pwede po ba sumali diyan kahit bago lang dito sa forums? 

mga master, i will be getting my heatpress later today po kay sir raymond of screenart. excited na ko.. hehehe..


----------



## niquiejashe

abstractist said:


> Hey ! O nakabilika ba? may 10% discount pa and additonal na free mugs pag taga t-shirt forums..
> 
> Naka sale naman kami ng sobra til the end of the month kaya sobrang mura na lahat.. hehe


Hindi pa po - wanted to see the unit first sana pero ang sabi kakabili lang ng in-store stock so wait nlang po muna. Sir Prince, baka pwede nyo po iPM sa akin itsura ng machine nyo? and package price po?  Salamat!


----------



## niquiejashe

Ey, sali rin po ako sa raffle! Hahaha..


----------



## BroJames

vctradingcubao said:


> who???
> meron naman from Caloocan sir ROQ ah, di na kelangan ipa ship...
> pa raffle na ng heat press yan...


meron din sa cash and carry.


----------



## niquiejashe

BroJames said:


> meron din sa cash and carry.


chaka sa ilo-ilo..ehhehehe.. 

btw, visited the cash and carry outlet for my papers - the team there were accommodating especially Willy who patiently answered all my queries... Kudos to him!


----------



## MYDAMIT

hahaha, bakit na punta sa akin yung raffle eh sasama lang ako...maganda yang raffle sa xmas party ng mga member ng forum ayaw nyo pa kasi mag tayo ng group eh: i vote sir Byron for chairman...hehehe


----------



## vctradingcubao

nyekk, di ako puede sa ganyan sir, dapat eh yung alam ang "tuwid na daan"..
si sir Prince @abstractist ang nag volunteer na magpapa raffle, antayin natin...


----------



## chard

meron ako alam sir byron na madaming "daan" na alam..di ko lang alam kung natahak na..hehe


----------



## vctradingcubao

hehe, si sir **** ba? pa siring siring habang tinatahak ang daan pauwi sa kanila... (peace sir)..


----------



## chard

_"Patingin-tingin, di naman makabili
Patingin-tingin, di makapanood ng sine
Walang ibang pera, kundi pamasahe
Nakayanan ko lang, pambili ng dalawang yosi"

_maganda yung may group tapos meron tayong shirts lahat na nakalagay "member of "SGIA kunwari"..haha tipong yung customer "dito na lang tayo pagawa, member sila nung "ganto" tiyak magaling yan"..lolz


----------



## niquiejashe

hhhmmm... sinong sir kaya yun?  

anyways, mga sirs - nag-test ako kagabi ng mga papers... grabe, ang init pala talaga ng heat press no? tapos kailangan mabilis kang mag-peel while hot ung shirt or else - may matitira sa shirt, napaso pa finger tips ko! pero iba ang feeling seeing ung first shirt - natural high ito! 

notes ko lang po- please correct me if mali po please:

-190 degrees @ 20 secs ang settings for transjetII and jpss 
transfer papers

-medyo matingkad ng onti ang transjetII vs jpss

-alin po sa dalawa ang better after wash test?

-anong opaque paper po ang maganda for dark shirts?

maraming salamat po! can't wait to press next batch - distorbo talaga ang trabaho sa negosyo! hahahah...


----------



## cross16

mga master, i got my hotronix heat press yesterday from sir raymond. hindi ko pa siya matry kasi hindi pa ako nakakabili ng avr/evr or ups, ayaw ko kasi isaksak sa direct to an outlet para maregulate na din ang flow ng current. bukas pa ko bibili, but i am confused, the press is 1750 watts, ilang watts po dapat ang kunin ko na ups or avr/evr? sabi ni sir raymond ok na daw ang 1k watts, hindi po ba mag-overload yun? 

also, i decided to get a graphtec ce-5000 cutter instead of roland gx-24. do you think, i made the right decision? i compared din po kasi the specs and they are almost the same, nagbasa din ako ng reviews dito sa forum. and naisip ko since newbie pa lang po ako, sayang naman yung 20k na difference nung dalawa which i can use to buy other things na din.

Thanks po.


----------



## vctradingcubao

mas maganda tanungin si Engr. Chard sana dyan  (although Chem eng ang major nun), I'm sure me theoretical explanation sya dyan, but for me lang, since mataas nga masyado ang maximum wattage ng heat press, di na kelangan ang AVR, at lalo na kung less din lang ng wattage rating ang AVR na gagamitin mo. just my opinion though.


----------



## chard

hehe no expert din ako dyan sir byron..pero tingin definitely di mo need na UPS..unless gusto mo pag nagbrown out e nagppress ka pa din ng shirt kasi nagana pa yung heat press (kaso wala ka ilaw, so wala din..haha) given na kaya ng UPS isupport yung power requirements ng heat press mo..

pagdating naman sa avr ayun sa nalalaman ko sa computer, hindi po lagi nakakatulong ito..kung pipitsugin yung avr mo mas malaki ang chance na madamay yung equipment mo pag nasira yung avr..so kung mag-avr ka dun ka sa matino..and given na ganyang kataas na requirement kung makahanap ka man tyak ang mahal nun..

and if ever kukuha ka talaga ng avr some reminders lang po: 
-look for efficiency nung avr or the true rated output..hindi porket sinabi na 500watts ay kaya nya talaga yung 500watts na load..usually 80% ay matino na efficiency..madalas around 50% lang sa mga generic minsan mababa pa..
-dont go for generic lalo na mataas requirement na need mo

tanong ko lang po maam, ganun po ba matindi ang spike ng kuryente dyan senyo kaya need nyo pa ng avr?


----------



## cross16

vctradingcubao said:


> mas maganda tanungin si Engr. Chard sana dyan  (although Chem eng ang major nun), I'm sure me theoretical explanation sya dyan, but for me lang, since mataas nga masyado ang maximum wattage ng heat press, di na kelangan ang AVR, at lalo na kung less din lang ng wattage rating ang AVR na gagamitin mo. just my opinion though.


ang tinitignan ko po na avr ay yung mga 2k, or 3k watts. yun po kasi sabi sakin nung mga salesperson sa Ace kanina, I want to ask other people's opinion po sana before I purchase so hindi pa ako bumili. 

anyway sir, what do you think of my choice of graphtec ce5000? did i make the right choice po ba given that i don't have any experience pa din naman. hehehe..


----------



## cross16

chard said:


> hehe no expert din ako dyan sir byron..pero tingin definitely di mo need na UPS..unless gusto mo pag nagbrown out e nagppress ka pa din ng shirt kasi nagana pa yung heat press (kaso wala ka ilaw, so wala din..haha) given na kaya ng UPS isupport yung power requirements ng heat press mo..
> 
> pagdating naman sa avr ayun sa nalalaman ko sa computer, hindi po lagi nakakatulong ito..kung pipitsugin yung avr mo mas malaki ang chance na madamay yung equipment mo pag nasira yung avr..so kung mag-avr ka dun ka sa matino..and given na ganyang kataas na requirement kung makahanap ka man tyak ang mahal nun..
> 
> and if ever kukuha ka talaga ng avr some reminders lang po:
> -look for efficiency nung avr or the true rated output..hindi porket sinabi na 500watts ay kaya nya talaga yung 500watts na load..usually 80% ay matino na efficiency..madalas around 50% lang sa mga generic minsan mababa pa..
> -dont go for generic lalo na mataas requirement na need mo
> 
> tanong ko lang po maam, ganun po ba matindi ang spike ng kuryente dyan senyo kaya need nyo pa ng avr?


inadvise lang po kasi ako ni sir raymond kahapon na gamitan ko daw ng avr para daw protected ang press if ever may surges. so nagiisip ako na bumili. ang mahal nga po ng avr na may mataas na wattage.. hahaha..


----------



## vctradingcubao

I'm thinking kasi, komo nga matas naman sipsip na wattage nung heatpress, at hindi naman siempre parati maximum yung sipsip ng kuryente nya, eh kung magka voltage spike man eh kaya pa rin nya yun. Besides, sa pagkakalam ko eh me fuse yang mga US made press, kung sakali eh yun muna ang bibigay, yung ang pinaka safety measure nya.

As for Graphtec or Roland, wala naman ako direct experience sa Graphtec, ang importante rin lang kasi sa kin (IMO) eh yung ease of use nung software or driver. Yung graphtec naman eh medyo kilalang brand din, at hindi naman sya China plotter na hindi reliable, so OK din lang yan. Yun lang, nag try ka sana pareho dun sa User Interface nung software nya, kung sa tingin mo eh alin ang mas mabilis gamitin. Although, some might say na sanayan din lang, kasi dun sa mga wide format printers namin, at sa mga embroidery machines namin, merong mga machines na "mas User Friendly", ika nga.
But no need to go and have "buyer's remorse" now, OK na yang Graphtec, hehehe...


----------



## cross16

vctradingcubao said:


> I'm thinking kasi, komo nga matas naman sipsip na wattage nung heatpress, at hindi naman siempre parati maximum yung sipsip ng kuryente nya, eh kung magka voltage spike man eh kaya pa rin nya yun. Besides, sa pagkakalam ko eh me fuse yang mga US made press, kung sakali eh yun muna ang bibigay, yung ang pinaka safety measure nya.
> 
> As for Graphtec or Roland, wala naman ako direct experience sa Graphtec, ang importante rin lang kasi sa kin (IMO) eh yung ease of use nung software or driver. Yung graphtec naman eh medyo kilalang brand din, at hindi naman sya China plotter na hindi reliable, so OK din lang yan. Yun lang, nag try ka sana pareho dun sa User Interface nung software nya, kung sa tingin mo eh alin ang mas mabilis gamitin. Although, some might say na sanayan din lang, kasi dun sa mga wide format printers namin, at sa mga embroidery machines namin, merong mga machines na "mas User Friendly", ika nga.
> But no need to go and have "buyer's remorse" now, OK na yang Graphtec, hehehe...


I've researched na din naman po about it. Anyway plan ko din po bumili ng additional or iba pang equipments next year and a Roland is on the top of my list, hehehe.. gusto ko po muna talaga matutunan ang mga basics at ins and outs in this industry.


----------



## aeijhae

Manganagmusta lang poh sa inyo hehehe. Medyo busy sa work and printing business.


----------



## andimandi

vctradingcubao said:


> welcome to the forums, @andimandi.
> As they say, "the fun is in the search"...
> are you a he or a she, by the way?


Thank you! Thank you!

Grabe! Ages bago ko nakabisita uli dito. I only have weekends to check this site - today an exemption - ang busy lang.. 

I'm a she.  I browsed the threads again, nalulula na ko.. Tara, let's go out! And how about you talk me thru the processes and equipments, techniques, prices, and whatnot? Hehe. Tamad? Joke lang, magbabasa basa na ko this weekend. Hopefully, I'd be able to digest some and I won't feel disheartened about pushing through this business..

Hay.


----------



## MYDAMIT

niquiejashe said:


> hhhmmm... sinong sir kaya yun?
> 
> anyways, mga sirs - nag-test ako kagabi ng mga papers... grabe, ang init pala talaga ng heat press no? tapos kailangan mabilis kang mag-peel while hot ung shirt or else - may matitira sa shirt, napaso pa finger tips ko! pero iba ang feeling seeing ung first shirt - natural high ito!
> 
> notes ko lang po- please correct me if mali po please:
> 
> -190 degrees @ 20 secs ang settings for transjetII and jpss
> transfer papers
> 
> -medyo matingkad ng onti ang transjetII vs jpss
> 
> -alin po sa dalawa ang better after wash test?
> 
> -anong opaque paper po ang maganda for dark shirts?
> 
> maraming salamat po! can't wait to press next batch - distorbo talaga ang trabaho sa negosyo! hahahah...


Sir mas vibrant nga kulay ng Transjet II kaya yan ang fovorite ko...dagdag lang transjet II ay 15-20 sec lang samantalang JPSS ay 25-30sec. Then peel and stretch.


----------



## MYDAMIT

cross16 said:


> mga master, i got my hotronix heat press yesterday from sir raymond. hindi ko pa siya matry kasi hindi pa ako nakakabili ng avr/evr or ups, ayaw ko kasi isaksak sa direct to an outlet para maregulate na din ang flow ng current. bukas pa ko bibili, but i am confused, the press is 1750 watts, ilang watts po dapat ang kunin ko na ups or avr/evr? sabi ni sir raymond ok na daw ang 1k watts, hindi po ba mag-overload yun?
> 
> also, i decided to get a graphtec ce-5000 cutter instead of roland gx-24. do you think, i made the right decision? i compared din po kasi the specs and they are almost the same, nagbasa din ako ng reviews dito sa forum. and naisip ko since newbie pa lang po ako, sayang naman yung 20k na difference nung dalawa which i can use to buy other things na din.
> 
> Thanks po.


Mas maganda kung may UPS pero sir dalikado kung ang rating ay mas mababa baka mag overload para sa akin mas maganda direct nalang sa power outlet isa pa yung press ay lagi nag fluctuate yung voltage and yung relay lagi ito On and Off kaya baka mas madali masira ang UPS mo kaysa sa press mahal pa naman ang UPS na rating ay 1500-2000 watts. KAramihan lang gumagamit ng UPS ay yung mga computer at yung mga electronics dahil pag nag browout mayroon kang back up current para hnd masira yung ginagawa mo at may time ka pa e save o mag normal power off. MAgkaiba din yung UPS sa AVR.


----------



## cross16

MYDAMIT said:


> Mas maganda kung may UPS pero sir dalikado kung ang rating ay mas mababa baka mag overload para sa akin mas maganda direct nalang sa power outlet isa pa yung press ay lagi nag fluctuate yung voltage and yung relay lagi ito On and Off kaya baka mas madali masira ang UPS mo kaysa sa press mahal pa naman ang UPS na rating ay 1500-2000 watts. KAramihan lang gumagamit ng UPS ay yung mga computer at yung mga electronics dahil pag nag browout mayroon kang back up current para hnd masira yung ginagawa mo at may time ka pa e save o mag normal power off. MAgkaiba din yung UPS sa AVR.


girl po ako sir. anyway, inexplain na din po sakin ng kuya ko na ECE, so naintindihan ko na din po, yup, avr and ups are different kaya po or ang ginamit ko dun sa question ko.

anyway, i just pressed my very first shirt kanina lang. simple design lang. sobrang nakakatuwa pala kapag ganun. ang sarap ng feeling.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Ay sorry mam, nakasanayan na kasi gamitin yung sir dito, goodluck sa biz...happy printing!


----------



## JZIELPARK

sir ask ko lang kung what transfer paper gamit nya.. nkita ko po kasi sa fb.. curious lang.. salamat


----------



## MYDAMIT

Doon sa 1st picture yung design ay may backing medyo transparent kaya sa tingin ko gamit niya ay vinyl transfer.


----------



## chard

+1 for vinyl..^_^

e2 po proof na vinyl..yung nakacircle po e itsura nung vinyl pag natanggal sa release paper nya..hehe


----------



## JZIELPARK

salamat sir chard.. vinyl pla yn... di ko pa kasi natry pa magvinyl.. order plang ako kay sir roq ng craftrobo cutter para masubukan ang vinyl.


----------



## vhonne

question mga bossing about sa vinyl transfer... paano nio ililipat sa shirt ung designs... naka mirror ba xa nung ni-cut or may transfer tape or acetate na ginagamit? thanks...


----------



## BroJames

vhonne said:


> question mga bossing about sa vinyl transfer... paano nio ililipat sa shirt ung designs... naka mirror ba xa nung ni-cut or may transfer tape or acetate na ginagamit? thanks...


You print it the same way as you print paper on a regular inkjet or laser printer.


----------



## vhonne

sir angel... paano siya i-position sa shirt... hirap naman siguro kung hiwa-hiwalay nating ipatong... hehehe... kung transfer tape or acetate? hmm... baka matunaw?


----------



## chard

mali yata sir bj..lahat po ng vinyl ay nakamirror image pag icucut sa plotter..unless vinyl sticker ang tinutukoy nyo..pero malinaw naman na shirt yung tinutukoy..

***naedit mo na pala agad post mo sir angel..sabi mo kasi kanina ndi need imirror..



> You print it the same way as you print paper on a regular inkjet or laser printer.


anyways sir angel bakit iffeed yung vinyl sa printer?ang gulo..haha


----------



## chard

sir pagkacut nyo po sa vinyl e iweed nyo po ung unwanted part nung design..ang matitira lang po dun sa release paper ay yung ililipat sa shirt..nakadikit lang po sya dun sa release paper and pagkapress ay saka lang tatanggalin..


----------



## vhonne

ah... ayun... nitingnan ko nga din po 'yung sample pics sa taas... mukhang nakamirror nga kasi kita na kumawang ng konti ung sa word na "gaming"... nag ka cut po ako ng stickers kaya medyo familiar sa cutting... confused lang ako sa vinyl transfer... atleast alam ko na ngayon..  thanks po...

may sample pics ba kau ng shirts na pressed ng multicolor vinyl?


----------



## chard

vhonne said:


> ah... ayun... nitingnan ko nga din po 'yung sample pics sa taas... mukhang nakamirror nga kasi kita na kumawang ng konti ung sa word na "gaming"... nag ka cut po ako ng stickers kaya medyo familiar sa cutting... confused lang ako sa vinyl transfer... atleast alam ko na ngayon..  thanks po...
> 
> may sample pics ba kau ng shirts na pressed ng multicolor vinyl?


e2 sir 2 colors lang..more than a year ago na..napatigil kasi ako sa digital printing and nagfocus sa screen printing..hanapin mo d2 yung mga gawa ni 100% pinoy..sya yung madaming gawa na viynl na multicolor..hanapin mo na lang..madami din nakapost sa facebook nya..

[media]http://i708.photobucket.com/albums/ww88/baroanthology/DSC06850.jpg[/media]


----------



## BroJames

Kung pang t-shirt nakamirror ang print tapos ang tatanggalin mo yung unwanted area. Yung image maiiwan sa backing kung saan nakadikit pa ang mga image naiprepress sa shirt kaya hindi kalat kalat.


----------



## vhonne

nice... search ko after kumain...

question ulit... (masyado ako matanong... LOL) ano ang effect... i mean ung klase ng finished product ng vinyl transfer... parang tatak screenprint or pressed using transfer paper? sorry sa daming tanong... interesado lang po talaga... hehehe...


----------



## BroJames

medyo magulo nga.

Kakapagawa ko lang ng mga campaign materials kasama ang ilang vinyl stickers (with outline) kaya mindset ko is nasa stickers. Although hindi madalas, matagal na rin ako naghiheat transfer at nagpriprint na sariling image at obvious naman na lahat ng image na itratransfer ay dapat mirror image. Di ba ganun din sa exposure na itratransfer mo iamge sa PE?

Ikaw rin nagsabi na inedit ko agad kasi napansin ko agad doon sa reply ni vhone yung obvious na hindi ko napansin earlier kahit hindi ka pa nagreply. 

Yung printer is example kasi ang tanong ni vhonne kasi is paano ang process. Magulo nga ang sagot pero ibig ko lang sabihin isusubo mo lang ang papel at parang nagpriprint ka lang. 

Eto para kay vhonne
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqYY64DhgHc[/media]


----------



## 100%pinoy

vhonne said:


> nice... search ko after kumain...
> 
> question ulit... (masyado ako matanong... LOL) ano ang effect... i mean ung klase ng finished product ng vinyl transfer... parang tatak screenprint or pressed using transfer paper? sorry sa daming tanong... interesado lang po talaga... hehehe...


depende yun sa vinyl na gamit mo, merong glossy at mate finish, merong makapal at manipis (di mo masabing vinyl pala). meron din seme mate pero kong nag layer ka sa pangalawang press nagiging glossy.


----------



## vhonne

wow.. thanks... katulad ung cutter nya sa cutter na gamit ko.. PCUT... hehehe... sana makapag start na ako... thanks po sa inyo...


----------



## vhonne

@Sir paul... vinyl din po ung ginamit sa mga may glitters print na shirt noh? dati kasi nung wala pa akong idea... napapaisip ako kung paano napprint un... pero ngayon... parang lumawak idea ko...


----------



## 100%pinoy

opo Sir, vinyl lahat yan except yung iDive dyan sa FB at wepage.....meron din glitters na plastisol, screen priting naman yun


----------



## vhonne

wala pa ako idea dun sa plastisol...  actually... nung nagkainteres ako sa heat press printing... light and dark transfer paper lang ang alam ko... dito ko lang nalaman sa forum na ito na madami palang pwedeng materials na gamitin for heat press... lalo akong ginaganahan...  salamat


----------



## 100%pinoy

maraming pwede pag gamitan yan heat press mo, kong siguro medyo bored ka na sa transfers at sguro para dag-dag sa services mo at mag upgrade ka sa screen priting. Nandyan yung plastisol transfer at foil, pwede rin pang cure ng plastisol ink ang heatpress.


----------



## vhonne

plano ko din talaga ung screen printing... medyo marunong naman ako ng basic at kung paano ung process... kaso lang... hindi pa buo ung loob ko dun... i mean kelangan ko pa mag-aral muna... sa ngayon... heat press muna ako... gusto ko talaga lumawak kaalaman ko about shirt printing... at dahil sa forum na ito... napakalaking tulong sa mga katulad kong sa ngayon at nangangarap pa lang...


----------



## 100%pinoy

ganon din, kelan lang din ako nag-umpisa sa heat press, mabilang pa sa daliri mga print na nagaawa ko, ayun nga pag kumita ini-ipon pambili ng gamit pang screen print. malaking bagay kong me qualidad mga equipment na gagamitin, maka minus sakit sa ulo.


----------



## vhonne

question po ulit about sa vinyl transfer... example po nag cut na ako... tapos ipunin ko ung mga naka-cut ko... ok lang po ba un? 'yung naka stock lang siya muna... tapos i press ko na lang kapag may buyer ako... hindi naman po ba matanggal agad dun sa released paper ung pagkakakapit ng vinyl transfer once ma-cut ko na siya?


----------



## 100%pinoy

vhonne said:


> question po ulit about sa vinyl transfer... example po nag cut na ako... tapos ipunin ko ung mga naka-cut ko... ok lang po ba un? 'yung naka stock lang siya muna... tapos i press ko na lang kapag may buyer ako... hindi naman po ba matanggal agad dun sa released paper ung pagkakakapit ng vinyl transfer once ma-cut ko na siya?


pwede, bakit hindi? sa experience ko hindi dapat, pa-ano kong hindi "IN" ang design mo at wala kang order? iba-iba naman kasi taste ng customer. pinag kakasya ko kong ilan magawa sa 50cm na width sabihin 4 magawa sa kalahating metro, press ko dalawa at reserve na yung 2, para di masayang baka magamit mo pa sa ibang design ang natira


----------



## vhonne

salamat po... try ko bukas... hanap muna ako dito sa lugar namin ng vinyl transfer para makapag try... sana meron...


----------



## chard

isang advantage po ng digital printing e pede ka po magtatak ng low quantity shirt anytime..so yung pagiipon po ng stock transfers sa tingin ko po ay hindi po magandang idea kasi parang di nagagamit yung advantage ng digital printing plus tataas overhead mo..unless sobrang benta ng designs mo na nahihirapan kang makakeep up sa number ng orders sa number ng naproduce mong transfers..


----------



## MYDAMIT

limited din kasi design mo sa vinyl transfer at kailangan mo e compute kung kaya ba ng buyer mo ang ganyang process. Medyo kamahalan kasi ang Vinly materials lalo na kung US made. Lahat ng klase ata ng ink myroon na rin sa Vinly...gliters, neon,glowing in dark,at marami pa iba... bago ngayun ay yung h20 vinyl parng waterbase or discharge ink yung itsura.


----------



## MYDAMIT

watch some video here Vinyl Cutting « JoshEllsworth.com


----------



## vhonne

thanks po sir ROQ... sana maging ok 'yung business ko... goodluck sakin... hehehe...


----------



## niquiejashe

Mga Sirs, Quick questions lang po:

1. May special pigment ink po ba for use with heat transfer papers or the regular pigment inks found in computer shops is ok po? 

2. I am settled to use Transjet II for ligh shirts pero sa dark opaques - Blue Grid is on top of my list but am not that settled yet. Baka meron pa po kayong ma-isuggest na better option for dark shirts?

Maraming salamat po, mga bossing...


----------



## vctradingcubao

problem lang kasi dito sa atin, kumbaga eh kung yung para sa mga CIS systems, wala ka makikita na branded talaga na pigment ink. Bale re-branded sya, so that hindi natin alam kung yun pa rin yung ink na binebenta nung binibilhan natin na shop. For all we know, puede sila magpalit ng supplier nila from China or Korea, but they could still re-brand the ink as the same. Yun lang talagang mga cartridge type na original inks branded by Epson, HP, Canon etc. ang masasabi natin na branded talaga.
So to answer your question, Yes, puede na actually kahit saan galing na pigment ink, as long as you test them first.


----------



## vctradingcubao

add ko lang, sa States pala, merong isang ini-rebrand dun na tinawag nyang "heat Transfer Pigment ink"... siguro lang, tested nya talaga sa heat transfer papers, so parang marketing strategy nila yun, kaya ganun initawag nila sa ink nila.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Yes myroon sila benebenta dito na heat transfir pigment ink dati unti lang store ang nagbebenta noon ngayun marami na. Gamit ko dati all ink pero ngayun only black at yellow ang gamit ko yiung iba regular pigment ink na. Yung regular pigment ink kasi pag naiinitan nagiiba ang kulay specilly yung yellow at black kaya gumawa sila ng ganito


----------



## BroJames

baka gusto magpadala ng branded pigment si sir ROQ (sa teestudio).


----------



## MYDAMIT

SIr mayroon kami benta niyan kaso medyo kamahalan nga lang...yung ibang pigment ink na pi fix naman yung setting ng printer pero kung iba iba ang image na gagawin mo syempre iba iba din setting mo kaya medyo trial and error ka. Myroon thread dito about heat transfer pigment ink.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t48687.html


----------



## BroJames

gaano kamahal? Ano ang mga advantages?

Pwede ba half dye sub and half heat transfer or pigment ink? 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t48687.html#post287532

At may post din na hindi photo quality ang heat transfer black?


----------



## MYDAMIT

pwede rin kung dye base ink at pigment in diffrent cartridges wag lang halo nasa sayo naman yan kung gusto mo mag experiment. Pag heat transfer pigment ink gamit mo sa photo paper iba ang labas parang fade hnd masyado makintab yung itsura ng picture pero kung sa shirt mo e print hnd mo ma kikita ang diffresiya.


----------



## vhonne

papunta po ako MOA mamaya... meron bang mabibilhan dun ng vinyl transfer?


----------



## vhonne

mga bossing... ask ko lang kung anong tamang init at seconds dapat para sa vinyl heat transfers... (sana tama ang thread na pinagtanungan ko...)  TIA...


----------



## 100%pinoy

iba-iba ang pressing time/pressure/heat setting ng vinyl, depende yun sa brand. Pinaka maganda nyan is doon ka sa suplier magtanong, kung di ka masagot at least alam mo kong anong brand para mahanap mo sa internet.


----------



## orion001

vhonne said:


> mga bossing... ask ko lang kung anong tamang init at seconds dapat para sa vinyl heat transfers... (sana tama ang thread na pinagtanungan ko...)  TIA...



yung sakin sir generic na china made vinyl. kaya trial and error nung nag aaral pako. tapos pag ok na yung pag press ko sinusulat ko kung anung time at temp na kailangan gamitin.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir depende sa brand and style ng vinyl...iba iba kasi ang setting kaya pag bumili kayo vinyl hingi kayo ng instuctions tapos plus 10 or minus 10 ang dagdag nyo to test.tapos pag nakuha mo exact setting sult mo at lagyan mo kung ano bnrand and style para madali mo malaman sa susuno. Karamihan ng stting na nagamit ko ay naglalaro sa 350-385 meadium to heavy pressure 15sec hot peel


----------



## vctradingcubao

sir ROQ, yung 350-385 na sinabi mo, malamang eh Fahrenheit,


----------



## MYDAMIT

Yes sir nakalimutan ko celcius pala gamit dyan. I gonna post next time about the result of h20 vinly transfer.


----------



## orion001

MYDAMIT said:


> Yes sir nakalimutan ko celcius pala gamit dyan. I gonna post next time about the result of h20 vinly transfer.



aw.. cge sir... sana available din satin yan d2.. ganda nungmga nakikitang kong results dyan dnun sa H2o na thread.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Maganda talaga result two kind ang result niya pwede vinyl ang feel at pwed ring parang waterbase feel. Hnd ko pa nakuha pricelist nila pag affordambe baka kuha ako ng ibang colors.


----------



## orion001

MYDAMIT said:


> Maganda talaga result two kind ang result niya pwede vinyl ang feel at pwed ring parang waterbase feel. Hnd ko pa nakuha pricelist nila pag affordambe baka kuha ako ng ibang colors.



yun nga sir. usualy kc asa 700php+ na pag galing US compared sa shina na 300-400 lang per meter.


----------



## chieAgnalas

First post...newbie poh..planning to _Start a Heat Transfer Business..this thread helps me a lot. Pasyal ako bukas ng manila to look for supplier's and machine narin po.
_


----------



## MYDAMIT

:welcome:


----------



## jaye_patok

natapos ko din from the start...dami ko natutunan dito,maraming salamat mga master!


----------



## MYDAMIT

try to read more post...babala nakaka addict ang forum


----------



## nyjah

MYDAMIT said:


> try to read more post...babala nakaka addict ang forum


tama hehe . . 
and feel free to ask . .


----------



## vhonne

salamat sa forum na ito, especially sa thread na ito... nakabenta na ako ng 3 shirts... nyahaha... at 'yung isa dun, 'yung sample ko lang.... sana magtuluy-tuloy na... thanks ng marami...


----------



## MYDAMIT

Nice and more power sa iyong biz...


----------



## chard

aeijhae said:


> Just bought my heat press from Multiprint. Was about to buy their 20k Phoenix Heat press but when the box was opened i saw this heat press  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they have a new model na pala. Shelled out 3k more for this Heatpress, pero i think sulit naman, i can see the quality ng pagawa nung heat press compare to other china heat press even their 20k Phoenix model.
> 
> Will test out heating something soon.


sir aeijhae, di ko lam sir kung nagoonline ka pa pero just in case..tanong ko lang sir kung kamusta yang heat press mo?ill be getting their 16x20 heat press..just want to hear some feedback..thanks


----------



## chard

or kung sino mang sir ang nakagamit na ng heat press ng multiprint na gas shocks instead of springs..any feedbacks?thanks


----------



## kurtdan02

Hi guys... im new here.. pede po ba magtanong regarding heatpress.. anu po ba ang the best na heat transfer paper.

as of now ayoko na gamitin ang light transfer paper. kasi nagbibitak bitak siya once nstretch yung damit.. i prefer dark transfer paper n ngaun..

ang setting ko ngaun ay ung 165 tapos 10 seconds para mtransfer sa damit.. sinubukan ko kasi na 15 seconds na reccomended nila pero kumukulubot siya at ung black at red print mejo nggng white

BTW im using a us paper na Jetpro ung tig 50 pesos.
pero may naexperience ako na after a wash ng damit nging kulubot din ung print.

i hope matulungan niyo ko..

me reminders n nga ako sa mga bumibili ng tshirt sakin eh
like.
- Do not Machine Wash
- Do not iron the Design
- Hang to dry
- Do not bleach..


Tama po ba ito.. thanks po ng mrami


----------



## chard

kurtdan02 said:


> Hi guys... im new here.. pede po ba magtanong regarding heatpress.. anu po ba ang the best na heat transfer paper.
> 
> as of now ayoko na gamitin ang light transfer paper. kasi nagbibitak bitak siya once nstretch yung damit.. i prefer dark transfer paper n ngaun..
> 
> ang setting ko ngaun ay ung 165 tapos 10 seconds para mtransfer sa damit.. sinubukan ko kasi na 15 seconds na reccomended nila pero kumukulubot siya at ung black at red print mejo nggng white
> 
> BTW im using a us paper na Jetpro ung tig 50 pesos.
> pero may naexperience ako na after a wash ng damit nging kulubot din ung print.
> 
> i hope matulungan niyo ko..
> 
> me reminders n nga ako sa mga bumibili ng tshirt sakin eh
> like.
> - Do not Machine Wash
> - Do not iron the Design
> - Hang to dry
> - Do not bleach..
> 
> 
> Tama po ba ito.. thanks po ng mrami


sa pagkakaalam ko sir jpss papers require higher heat and more time..like 190C for 30secs..


----------



## kurtdan02

chard said:


> sa pagkakaalam ko sir jpss papers require higher heat and more time..like 190C for 30secs..


ah ok.. ty po sir.. subukan ko po mmya yan.. tapos test po namin kng mgbbitak ule


----------



## BroJames

kurtdan02 said:


> Hi guys... im new here.. pede po ba magtanong regarding heatpress.. anu po ba ang the best na heat transfer paper.
> 
> as of now ayoko na gamitin ang light transfer paper. kasi nagbibitak bitak siya once nstretch yung damit.. i prefer dark transfer paper n ngaun..
> 
> ang setting ko ngaun ay ung 165 tapos 10 seconds para mtransfer sa damit.. sinubukan ko kasi na 15 seconds na reccomended nila pero kumukulubot siya at ung black at red print mejo nggng white
> 
> BTW im using a us paper na Jetpro ung tig 50 pesos.
> pero may naexperience ako na after a wash ng damit nging kulubot din ung print.
> 
> i hope matulungan niyo ko..
> 
> me reminders n nga ako sa mga bumibili ng tshirt sakin eh
> like.
> - Do not Machine Wash
> - Do not iron the Design
> - Hang to dry
> - Do not bleach..
> 
> 
> Tama po ba ito.. thanks po ng mrami



- Do not Machine Wash- PWEDE MAG MACHINE WASH INSIDE OUT WITH WARM WATER (ROOM TEMPERATURE SA ATIN) ALTHOUGH MAS PREFERABLE HAND WASH MILD LANG.
- Do not iron the Design - DO NOT IRON DIRECTLY. YOU CAN IRON THE BACK AT LOW TEMP AND IRON BRISKLY. DO NOT OVER IRON IMAGE AREA. 
- Hang to dry. PWEDE SPIN DRY BASTA WALANG HEAT.
- Do not bleach. DEFINITELY. ALSO DO NOT USE FABRIC SOFTENER OR ANY FABRIC CONDITIONER.


----------



## MYDAMIT

kurtdan02 said:


> Hi guys... im new here.. pede po ba magtanong regarding heatpress.. anu po ba ang the best na heat transfer paper.
> 
> as of now ayoko na gamitin ang light transfer paper. kasi nagbibitak bitak siya once nstretch yung damit.. i prefer dark transfer paper n ngaun..
> 
> Tama po ba ito.. thanks po ng mrami


Sir kung nagbibitak ang JPSS at transjet II hnd tama ang setting mo sa pressing at printing. Kasi JPSS at transjet ay subok na sa cracking. Ang reslut nila ay parang nag fuse na yung ink sa shirt kaya hnd ito magbibitak. May sample ako picture using transjet II almost 2years na yung shirt nilalabhan sa washing machine at dryer.
Yung 3 picture binatak ko ng maigi at yung yung reslut...remeber this shirt is 2years ago at the design my distress look.


----------



## chard

tagal na nga nyan sir roq..tanda ko avatar mo pa yan dati..hehe
mattry ko na din pala sir yung transjet..ill post pics sir once natest ko na..hanap pa ko magandang artwork..hehe


----------



## MYDAMIT

chard said:


> tagal na nga nyan sir roq..tanda ko avatar mo pa yan dati..hehe
> mattry ko na din pala sir yung transjet..ill post pics sir once natest ko na..hanap pa ko magandang artwork..hehe


SIr tip sa transjet 185 to 16 sec lang tapos wait 3 sec to peel then stretch. Sa instruction kasi ng coastal at ibang store wlang stretch pero ginaya ko yung instruction sa JPSS kaya mas ok yung result.


----------



## kurtdan02

MYDAMIT said:


> SIr tip sa transjet 185 to 16 sec lang tapos wait 3 sec to peel then stretch. Sa instruction kasi ng coastal at ibang store wlang stretch pero ginaya ko yung instruction sa JPSS kaya mas ok yung result.


Ok po . salamat sir.. kanina nga pala galing ako sa shop niyo sa monumento.. sobrang accomodating tao niyo,mabait at mkkulet pa. btw sa inyo na ko lagi kkuha ng mga Heat Transfer Paper... Thank you din sa advice at sa mga transfering instruction..


----------



## MYDAMIT

You welcome!


----------



## niquiejashe

chard said:


> or kung sino mang sir ang nakagamit na ng heat press ng multiprint na gas shocks instead of springs..any feedbacks?thanks


sir chard, 

pwd ma'am ang sumagot? hehehe  

i bought my heat press with the exact specs shown above from multiprint. ilang buwan ko na rin pong ginagamit and medyo marami-rami na rin po akong na-press doon na iba't-ibang klaseng shirts and consumables, so far, wala po akong naging problema. kahit sa super edge ng platen na ung pini-press ko - lapat na lapat pa rin po and "equal/balance" and init from gitna to edge (sa tingin ko po ;D) 

sana naka-habol ang maka-tulong ang reply ko sa iyo


----------



## niquiejashe

hi, po,

i-share ko lang din po yung current "tested" and "being used" settings ko po for transfer papers:

transjet II: 190degrees @ 20secs (heavy press, hot peel, stretch and then repress for 3seconds)

blue grid: 175degrees @ 6seconds (medium press and then repress ulet for 3seconds for glossy look)

currently, we are buying and using 9"x10" vinyls of all sorts of colors and "look" (metallic, foil, stretch foil, gamuza, etc.) with our cutter. ang settings nman for these consumables is 170degrees at 10 seconds (cold peel and then repress for 3seconds)

hope this helps some of our readers po.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Na try mo ba gamitin ang JPSS kung na try mo na anong mas gusto mo JPSS or transjet II. Sa akin mas favorite ko transjet 11 at lagi ko nererecommend itong dalawang paper na to.


----------



## Mofreds

Hi everyone,
just to let you know that there are heat transfers in the filipino market which allow washing at 80°c, allow direct ironing (no need to iron inside out) and to tumble dry.
They also allow overlaying.
I wanted to point this out because they certainly can add value to your work. I won't say the name of the products in order to not advertise. 
If you need some tips on working with plotter cut materials, I'll be at the noel exhibition at world trade centre this afternoon and tomorrow.
hope to catch up with some of you


----------



## niquiejashe

MYDAMIT said:


> Na try mo ba gamitin ang JPSS kung na try mo na anong mas gusto mo JPSS or transjet II. Sa akin mas favorite ko transjet 11 at lagi ko nererecommend itong dalawang paper na to.



Hi, Sir ROQ,

I tried using JPSS din po during my consumables tests before po pero I prefer to use Transjet II - for the color output and soft feel din naman siya as long as you stretch the fabric after press and then softer feel pa after washing.


----------



## JZIELPARK

mga sirs ask ko lang i have problem po sa color output ng transjet and bluegrid. r230 pigment po printer ko and if nagprint ako ng light red and output nya is blood red medyo dark ung result. paano po ba maachieve ung as is na nkikita ko sa screen? bk mali lang ung setting ng printer ko. may nagpapaprint kasi ng image bka po maging dark ung result at di vibrant. maraming salamat po.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Nasa ink yan pero pwde rin ma fix by setting ng printer. Kaya nga gumawa sila ng ink specially for t-shirt tinatawag nila itong heat trasnfer ink. kung regular pigment lang Usually yung black at yellow ang nagiiba ang color kung na naiinitan. Try mo muna ibahin yung setting mo sa profile try to click the icm. punta ka sa properties ng printer mo. click mo advance setting. makkita mo doon yung color mangement click mo ICM. din print ka tignan mo kung naging tama na yung red mo. try and error lang yan.


----------



## 100%pinoy

calibrate mo rin ang monitor sa pinaka malapit mong output


----------



## ezkelion

How about Cebu?


----------



## 100%pinoy

pa PM naman....... kong sino nakaka-alam ng contact details/person ng distributor ng Roland dyan sa pinas, kaialangan ko na magpalit ng blade, blade holder at cutting strip... tsalamat po


----------



## jsf

100%pinoy said:


> pa PM naman....... kong sino nakaka-alam ng contact details/person ng distributor ng Roland dyan sa pinas, kaialangan ko na magpalit ng blade, blade holder at cutting strip... tsalamat po


Digital Home of AMERICAN TECHNOLOGIES, INC. --- The Better Solutions Company - www.ati.com.ph - Philippines


----------



## 100%pinoy

tsalamat po, J....


----------



## noynoyaquino

sir,

inquire lang po sana me kung papaano ang pagseseting ng pagprint sa Photoshop para sa heat press...i mean kung anu po ung setting at tamang resolution ng image...

kc po diko po alam...at baguhan lang po pa ako...naway matulungan nio po ako..

maraming salamt po..


----------



## MYDAMIT

Share ko lang new video tutorial ko
YouTube - How to press in Polo shirt or in Zip hoody

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/profile.php?id=100001596777300&sk=wall


----------



## chard

nice vid sir roq..ask ko lang bakit ang baba ng temp sa plastisol transfer?


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir celsius yun, saka yan yung instruction ng gumawa..na try ko rin taasan pero pag mastaas o mas mainit ang temp pag peel mo sumasama yung ink... kaya nag lalaro lang ako sa 8-10sec to 145-155 deg celsius.


----------



## chard

ah..napaisip lang kasi ako kasi usually around 160C ang curing temp ng plastisol..iniisip ko baka hindi nacure yung ink..


----------



## chard

ah..napaisip lang kasi ako kasi usually around 160C ang curing temp ng plastisol..iniisip ko baka hindi nacure yung ink..


----------



## rsabela

good pm mga bossing,

tanong ko lang kung meron nabang naka pag transact ng business sainyo sa TEES and Print sa cubao? Ok ba nakipag susap sa kanila? how about ang support nila sa customers? kasi balak ko bumili sa kanila ng heat press package at other business materials for heat press business. 

i will appreciate so much if you can give me an honest response and suggestion.

Thanks in advance and belated happy new year.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir sa Teestudio recommend ko... sa Tee and Prints ata ay same ng Teerepublic at si teereupblic ay member ng forum...hnd ko lang alam kung ano thread yun.


----------



## BroJames

rsabela said:


> good pm mga bossing,
> 
> tanong ko lang kung meron nabang naka pag transact ng business sainyo sa TEES and Print sa cubao? Ok ba nakipag susap sa kanila? how about ang support nila sa customers? kasi balak ko bumili sa kanila ng heat press package at other business materials for heat press business.
> 
> i will appreciate so much if you can give me an honest response and suggestion.
> 
> Thanks in advance and belated happy new year.


Yun ba ang nasa diamond arcade? Impression ko kasi parang ahente iyan ng tindahan na malapit sa New Yort St. Sila man iyan o hindi, try mo contact si JSF kasi nakabili siya doon sa may New York St. Cubao.


Sir ROQ, hindi pa ako nakaplastisol transfer kaya tanong ko is based sa plastisol printing. Recommended ng multiprint 55 seconds para di daw magcrack kahit na sa multiple washes. Lesser daw sa 160C at shorter time sa 55 seconds ay may risk daw na magcrack later on. 160C din curing ko pero 30 seconds lang at pasado naman sa wash test so either may allowance ang suggestion nila o kulang wash test ko. I believe yung ibang nagplapalstisol less than 30 seconds pa at sa kanila OK naman ito.

Kung sinabi nila 145-155C malamang tested na nila iyan. At 150-160C naman ang curing temp ng plastisol depende sa brand. Malamang may allowance na rin ito. At confirmatory naman na tama na ang 145-155C yung observation mo na dumudikit ang ink kung taasan ang temp.

At sa heat press, nakadikit ang heat source sa likod ng transfer kaya malamang tagos din ang init.

Kung may makita ka mga plastisol curing information na may additional discussion sa temp at sa time, heat transfer man o ink, baka pwede pa- PM

Thanks.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir nag oorder lang ako ng plastisol transfer pag 2 colors na at kung more than 30pcs. Sa F&M and trasnsfer express mayroon sila instructions para sa mga plastisol nila. Puna ko lang ibat ibagn ink kasi ginagamit sa plastisol ibat iba din manufacturer. Halimbawa sa proworld puro plasltisol trasnfer doon at makikita mo ibat ibang instruction bawat design. Mas maganda parin ang mag test print bago simulan ang mga project.


----------



## marissa27

I'm pretty much a newbie here and Im so happy I came across this forum. There are so much useful info! One problem however is that I'm starting to have a headache reading through the thread.  Anyways, I managed to go to the 1st 10 pages of the thread and I think I got the basics. I also noted those members whom I can probably get the needed materials/equipment. 

ROQ has indeed contributed a lot. Thanks. I'll be getting in touch one of these days. I just have a question. For a starter, is buying a printer and cutter really needed? About a year ago, I learned of someone in this same line of biz. I was offered a t-shirt press package but in it, there's no printer and cutter mentioned. What was included in the package was 300 pcs of "transfer stickers" (that's how i call it) that just need to be cut (using scissors) then laid out on the shirt prior pressing. I was told the stickers can just be bought as one of the consumables. Is this a norm for start up biz? Would appreciate anyone's thoughts on this.


----------



## MYDAMIT

If the sticker is offered maybe its start up for vinyl cutter and press..Usually if you buy heat press package its included transfer paper with printer or without printer. in my site we gather a lot of videos about shirt business specially the videos of Sir badalou one of best and first video about JPSS at blue grid. For me if you want sticker biz you need to buy the print and cut printer no need for press.


----------



## BroJames

marissa, the package you got is, as ROQ mentioned, definitely for vinyl. If it is not you've been had.

The cutter is not necessary for hobby vinyl cuts. Your alternative would be using an exacto knife cutting manually but your output, quality and speed, will be severely restricted.


----------



## marissa27

@ ROQ - looks like i still need to do a lot reading about these options. one thing that i am only sure about right now is what type of machine to get. the video you shared on the diff types of heat presses was great. now i know that the swing type is what i want. by the way, i learned from your site that you have a place in makati. as i am from las pinas, this is more accessible to me. will drop by soon. 

@angel - thanks for the tip on the possible restriction for vinyl stickers. i dont like that to happen as my intention is to have a biz and not just a hobby.  will surely be posting additional questions once i go to the inks, transfer papers, etc.


----------



## BroJames

Good luck then. Here is another thread which you may want to browse http://www.t-shirtforums.com/asia/t143494-12.html#post864031


----------



## BroJames

james, why not share it with the rest of us too?


----------



## marissa27

hello all. I'm the newbie who is aspiring to be in the heat transfer biz as well.  I've been researching the past days and this forum really helped me a lot. I learned about the available types of heat press machines and the transfer prints. Got the idea as well of what cutter/plotters are. My objective is really to make custom tees w/prints that are durable. As much as possible, I want to limit initial capitalization to 50K- 70K. If this is going to be the parameters, could anyone give me inputs on the following. Maybe there are specific items or brands or even considerations you might want to mention.

a. for the heat press, i'll initially go for 15x15 swing type but if my budget permits, i'll take on 16 x 20. China brand will do.

b. based on some of the threads i've read, plastisol transfers are the most durable. im thinking to go for plastisols but im thinking that maybe it's not what i want that should really be considered but what are acceptable to the market. (ano ba yong hinahanap madalas) Since some of you have been in the biz for quite some time, marketability wise, is using ink transfers better than plastisol transfers?

c. If i opt for plastisol transfer and not inkjet transfer, I wouldnt be needing a printer and cutter anymore. tama po ba?

d. if i intend to offer custom prints involving texts , just 1 or 2 colors, then i would resort to vinyl transfers. if i do this, i would need a cutter. i saw a video of vinyl transfer using roland gx24. Is this the recommended cutter for vinyl transfers? can I use craft robo? Medyo nalalabuan ako sa difference ng gamit ng dalawa. Ang napansin ko lang, pag multicolor at pictures ang pag uusapan, mukhang craft robo gamit. 

f. again if budget permits, i also want to offer custom mugs, hats, etc. Will this be a good way to go if I am just starting up? May mga nakita kasi akong nag o-offer ng packages wherein yong mga accessories daw kasama na.

g. lastly, do we have a list of local suppliers (yong trusted and dependable) that I can check? I want to work with one who will somehow help me as i venture in this biz. hindi yong tipong pag nakabayad na ako di na ako papansinin.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Yung plastisol transfer ay binibli li yun mula sa china or US bali may sarili silang design bibilihin mo nlang ata gagamitin ang press to traSNFER TO THE SHIRT. Pero kung gusto mo gumawa ng sarili mo kailangan mo ng silkscreen at plastisol ink...read more post of SIr chard.
2. Kahit anong cutter pwede mag cut ng vinyl at dark transfer paper...pero kung gagamit ka o mag cut ka ng contour cutting mas maganda eh yung US made tulad ng roland, craftrobo.etc...yung redsaail o ibang china cutter na nagsasabing makapag cut sila using red dot or laser point...kaya nila pero medyo mahirap angprocess or adjustment para makuha mo yung exact cut...halimabawa my project ka ng 20pcs tapos bawat image isa isahin mong e adjust mauubos na oras mo...sa mga US made nga na may optical eye nasa 3min to 5min na ang adjustment papano pa kung manual...pero kung text or simple one color image in vector art kaya na ang china cutter.
3. Kung mug naman kailangan mo ng sublimation ink and printer pag hat naman pwede kahit anong process bastat may hat press ka.
4. Kung swing away hanap mo myroon teestudio 16x20 pero kung ako bibili yung drawer na kaysa swing.type.


----------



## marissa27

thanks sa inputs ROQ. mag start na akong mag canvass ng mga gagamitin. I'll check for local suppliers for the plastisols pero mag search din ako sa US online shops. tamang tama kasi may papauwi akong relative. Saka ko na lang aaralin gumawa ng sarili kong plastisols. Pwede palang gamitin pareho ang craft robo at roland gx24, tingnan ko na lang kung ano ang mas magaan sa bulsa. by the way, checking your brother's store is really included in my plans.


----------



## padi18

marissa27 said:


> thanks sa inputs ROQ. mag start na akong mag canvass ng mga gagamitin. I'll check for local suppliers for the plastisols pero mag search din ako sa US online shops. tamang tama kasi may papauwi akong relative. Saka ko na lang aaralin gumawa ng sarili kong plastisols. Pwede palang gamitin pareho ang craft robo at roland gx24, tingnan ko na lang kung ano ang mas magaan sa bulsa. by the way, checking your brother's store is really included in my plans.


ma'm me discussion kami sa cutter and one of the members, si elnel(chikinito) ay me tiyo sa ATI yung dealer ng gx24. nakakipag-arrange siya kung makakadiscount tayo ng malaki kung marami siguro kukuha. 

interested kasi ako kaya nagkacanvass at nageencourage ako ng mga me gusto...pero wala ako commission hehe 

http://Heat Press Printers! Post nmn po kayo ng Experiences nyo about Heat Press Biz nyo/


----------



## marissa27

interested ako diyan. mas ok nga kung marami tayo kasi mas malaki ang possibility na makakuha ng discount. Nasa plano ko rin naman ang pagkuha ng cutter e. sama ako diyan.


----------



## abstractist

hey guys! medyo matagal akong nawala. nagabakasyon sa El Nido Palawan for 3 months. Sarap. Wala ba tayong swimming?


----------



## argao1223

hello to all, i'm newbie here and planning to buy a new heat press for sideline lang kc full time me nag work, nag baka sakali lang na madagdagan ang kunting kita.hehe

tamang tama nag pakita si sir price, sana mabigyan nya ako ng discount . hehehe.

san sa elnido kau nag stay? lagen or miniloc? sarap dun ah.


----------



## BroJames

abstractist said:


> hey guys! medyo matagal akong nawala. nagabakasyon sa El Nido Palawan for 3 months. Sarap. Wala ba tayong swimming?


kina sir padi surfing and skimming + swimming + hiking +++.


----------



## padi18

BroJames said:


> kina sir padi surfing and skimming + swimming + hiking +++.


hehe salamat sa promotion sir


----------



## BroJames

Maganda naman kasi at di pangkaraniwan ng beach lang. Biro mo ride ka sa tunnel dito mismo sa pinas. An experience to remember. Kung pwede nga lang kami magsara dito matagal na ako nakapunta dyan.


----------



## padi18

BroJames said:


> Maganda naman kasi at di pangkaraniwan ng beach lang. Biro mo ride ka sa tunnel dito mismo sa pinas. An experience to remember. Kung pwede nga lang kami magsara dito matagal na ako nakapunta dyan.


 
surfer ka din po ba? me competition po next week dito at sponsor kami...hayaan nyo po pagnakapagtayo na ku maski kubo don sa malapit sa beach namin lupa pwede dun ang mga myembro rito kung ok sa kanila maski kubo/cottage lang

pero tsunami alert kami ngayun ditu sir nakakaba


----------



## jsf

padi18 said:


> surfer ka din po ba? me competition po next week dito at sponsor kami...hayaan nyo po pagnakapagtayo na ku maski kubo don sa malapit sa beach namin lupa pwede dun ang mga myembro rito kung ok sa kanila maski kubo/cottage lang
> 
> pero tsunami alert kami ngayun ditu sir nakakaba


Oo nga,, kakakilabot yun nangyari sa Japan. Ingat na lang Sir at sa mga kababayan natin dyan sa Norte specially sa mga nasa tabing dagat....


----------



## padi18

jsf said:


> Oo nga,, kakakilabot yun nangyari sa Japan. Ingat na lang Sir at sa mga kababayan natin dyan sa Norte specially sa mga nasa tabing dagat....



salamat po


----------



## BroJames

ako na lang yata ang nahuli sa balita. Just a few minutes ko lang nalaman na may tsunami alert. Sana humina sya at huwag yung mataas na alon.

Sir padi, web surfer lang ako. Almost drowned sa dagat noong bata ako at noong HS sa pool kaya medyo may phobia na. Pero surfing ang gusto ko noon among the more challenging sports. Surf, sun and sand ika nga. Iyan ay bago ko nakilala si St Michael


----------



## padi18

BroJames said:


> ako na lang yata ang nahuli sa balita. Just a few minutes ko lang nalaman na may tsunami alert. Sana humina sya at huwag yung mataas na alon.
> 
> Sir padi, web surfer lang ako. Almost drowned sa dagat noong bata ako at noong HS sa pool kaya medyo may phobia na. Pero surfing ang gusto ko noon among the more challenging sports. Surf, sun and sand ika nga. Iyan ay bago ko nakilala si St Michael



so far ay wala pa naman at sana ay wag na nga magtuloy pero marami na ang nakapagevacuate


----------



## padi18

thank God hindi natuloy


----------



## BroJames

mabuti naman. at sa lahat ng eastern coast isa sa pinaka safe yata sa inyo(from northern waves).


----------



## kurtdan02

Pa OT mga sir:

Im planning to sell my heatpress package with t10 pigment printer for the price of 16k.. ok na kaya yun?? bago p lng heatpress ko nung nov ko lng siya binili and slightly used lng ksi wla naman ako pwesto sa mall kundi sa bahay lng.. wat do you think?? im planning to buy a cutter plotter kasi e


----------



## BroJames

if you are planning to buy a cutter why sell the heat press and printer?


----------



## padi18

BroJames said:


> mabuti naman. at sa lahat ng eastern coast isa sa pinaka safe yata sa inyo(from northern waves).


salamat po



kurtdan02 said:


> Pa OT mga sir:
> 
> Im planning to sell my heatpress package with t10 pigment printer for the price of 16k.. ok na kaya yun?? bago p lng heatpress ko nung nov ko lng siya binili and slightly used lng ksi wla naman ako pwesto sa mall kundi sa bahay lng.. wat do you think?? im planning to buy a cutter plotter kasi e


magvinyil transfer ka po ba sa tshirt or vehicle sticker na lang


----------



## kurtdan02

BroJames said:


> if you are planning to buy a cutter why sell the heat press and printer?


I will shift to Sticker, Car and motorcycle Decals.. mejo mahirap ang tshirt business ngayon lalo na me mga bumbalik skin na after 10-15 wash nag fade ung design sa damit.... 

And para masampulan ko n yung oto k ng full decals... malkas ksi kita sa sticker eh... kita mo sticker works kahit mahal kinakagat ng mga buyers..


----------



## padi18

kurtdan02 said:


> I will shift to Sticker, Car and motorcycle Decals.. mejo mahirap ang tshirt business ngayon lalo na me mga bumbalik skin na after 10-15 wash nag fade ung design sa damit....
> 
> And para masampulan ko n yung oto k ng full decals... malkas ksi kita sa sticker eh... kita mo sticker works kahit mahal kinakagat ng mga buyers..


10-15 washes ang dami naring times na naisuot. hingi tayo opinion sa iba members kung ano masasabi nila pag ganon katagal na ding gamit tapos ibinabalik? although dapat talaga hindi sana magfade pero hanggang saan/ kelan ba ang *"warranty"* natin sa tatak natin? 

na suggest ko na lang hanap ka ng cutter na maganda quality talaga yung sticker works mimaki ata ang gamit non.

itip mu sa akin sir ha kun san makakabili nung squeege for stickers kung makapagtayo ka na at ng iba pang supplies. iyan din ang idadagdag kong linya kasi sa bisnis namin kaya ako naghihintay ke sir chikinito ng update sa roland gx24


----------



## kurtdan02

padi18 said:


> 10-15 washes ang dami naring times na naisuot. hingi tayo opinion sa iba members kung ano masasabi nila pag ganon katagal na ding gamit tapos ibinabalik? although dapat talaga hindi sana magfade pero hanggang saan/ kelan ba ang *"warranty"* natin sa tatak natin?
> 
> na suggest ko na lang hanap ka ng cutter na maganda quality talaga yung sticker works mimaki ata ang gamit non.
> 
> itip mu sa akin sir ha kun san makakabili nung squeege for stickers kung makapagtayo ka na at ng iba pang supplies. iyan din ang idadagdag kong linya kasi sa bisnis namin kaya ako naghihintay ke sir chikinito ng update sa roland gx24


Squegee ung prang ruberrized na pang install ng sticker??? sa DIY at ace hardware meron nito.. actually meron na ko nito nsa 300 lang 3m pa tatak.


----------



## padi18

kurtdan02 said:


> Squegee ung prang ruberrized na pang install ng sticker??? sa DIY at ace hardware meron nito.. actually meron na ko nito nsa 300 lang 3m pa tatak.



yes pangsticker nga po check ko po pagpunta ko manila. salamat


----------



## kurtdan02

padi18 said:


> yes pangsticker nga po check ko po pagpunta ko manila. salamat


Pre eto text mo mas mura dito 250 lang isa... 

3M squeegee Philippines - 2893987


----------



## RektaClothing

hello mga sir's and mam,im new here and i humbly want to know kung pano mgstart ng heat press biz, my friends and i have and 20k budget, meron ako nkita na packages sa sulit.com 16k with printer yung iba walang printer pero 6in1, 

sana po you can provide me with a setup na kaya yung 20k, tshirt printing po focus namin..

thanks po..


----------



## RektaClothing

hello mga sir's and mam,im new here and i humbly want to know kung pano mgstart ng heat press biz, my friends and i have and 20k budget, meron ako nkita na packages sa sulit.com 16k with printer yung iba walang printer pero 6in1, 

sana po you can provide me with a setup na kaya yung 20k, tshirt printing po focus namin..

thanks po..


----------



## kurtdan02

RektaClothing said:


> hello mga sir's and mam,im new here and i humbly want to know kung pano mgstart ng heat press biz, my friends and i have and 20k budget, meron ako nkita na packages sa sulit.com 16k with printer yung iba walang printer pero 6in1,
> 
> sana po you can provide me with a setup na kaya yung 20k, tshirt printing po focus namin..
> 
> thanks po..


Hi sir.. ako din ngbebenta ng heatpress at printer bundle na siya for 16k at negotiable pa... slightly used lang po siya.. and also i will give you a lot of vector pack and design if ever interested ka ... .


----------



## RektaClothing

@kurtdan02 

anu po ba specs ng heat press and printer mu?


----------



## kurtdan02

RektaClothing said:


> @kurtdan02
> 
> anu po ba specs ng heat press and printer mu?


Xmtd-2mb-ys na winpark (China Heatpress)

Epson T10 Pigment printer

All in very good condition and slightly used lang...

Plus i can give you a Vector and Graphic Pack Collection

you can contact me at 09225201559


----------



## padi18

kurtdan02 said:


> Pre eto text mo mas mura dito 250 lang isa...
> 
> 3M squeegee Philippines - 2893987


ok natext ko out stock daw muna pansamantala. thank you


----------



## BroJames

kurtdan02 said:


> I will shift to Sticker, Car and motorcycle Decals.. mejo mahirap ang tshirt business ngayon lalo na me mga bumbalik skin na after 10-15 wash nag fade ung design sa damit....
> 
> And para masampulan ko n yung oto k ng full decals... malkas ksi kita sa sticker eh... kita mo sticker works kahit mahal kinakagat ng mga buyers..





padi18 said:


> 10-15 washes ang dami naring times na naisuot. hingi tayo opinion sa iba members kung ano masasabi nila pag ganon katagal na ding gamit tapos ibinabalik? although dapat talaga hindi sana magfade pero hanggang saan/ kelan ba ang *"warranty"* natin sa tatak natin?
> 
> ...


Sa Uniform ng staff namin 65-70 washes na, yes may fade, pero visible pa ang image. Pero under 30 washes clear pa naman. Iyan talaga ang malaking disadvantage ng heat press pero kung maganda ang papel mo at kung tama ang washing, tatagal din naman. Ang strong selling point niya is customized printing hindi durability. 

Mukhang maganda din naman ang vinyl transfer sa shirt.



RektaClothing said:


> hello mga sir's and mam,im new here and i humbly want to know kung pano mgstart ng heat press biz, my friends and i have and 20k budget, meron ako nkita na packages sa sulit.com 16k with printer yung iba walang printer pero 6in1,
> 
> sana po you can provide me with a setup na kaya yung 20k, tshirt printing po focus namin..
> 
> thanks po..


Check nyo rin sa teestudio.net

Mas maganda yung 15x15 kung t-shirt lang kayo. Yung 6-in-1 kasi, OK naman kung kapos ang budget at madami ang gusto nyo iprint (for example, mugs, plates, and cap) pero ang shirt platen ng ganun is bond paper size lang na about 8x10 instead of 15x15 sa stand alone press. Yung iba 15x20" pa.


----------



## RektaClothing

BroJames said:


> Check nyo rin sa teestudio.net
> 
> Mas maganda yung 15x15 kung t-shirt lang kayo. Yung 6-in-1 kasi, OK naman kung kapos ang budget at madami ang gusto nyo iprint (for example, mugs, plates, and cap) pero ang shirt platen ng ganun is bond paper size lang na about 8x10 instead of 15x15 sa stand alone press. Yung iba 15x20" pa.


so mas okay po eung 15x15? im a total noob sa heat press biz sir, can you give me a setup na png 20k po, thanks po sa info..


----------



## padi18

RektaClothing said:


> hello mga sir's and mam,im new here and i humbly want to know kung pano mgstart ng heat press biz, my friends and i have and 20k budget, meron ako nkita na packages sa sulit.com 16k with printer yung iba walang printer pero 6in1,
> 
> sana po you can provide me with a setup na kaya yung 20k, tshirt printing po focus namin..
> 
> thanks po..


pwede na yan 14k ang heatpress package na maganda 3kplus sa printer with pigment ciss at pwede pbang pambili ng tshirt yung sukli


----------



## RektaClothing

padi18 said:


> pwede na yan 14k ang heatpress package na maganda 3kplus sa printer with pigment ciss at pwede pbang pambili ng tshirt yung sukli


can you refer me to a seller the package o qng may alam ka ngbebenta


----------



## BroJames

Doon sa 6 in 1 kasi maganda siya kung limited funds mo at gusto mo makapagprint ng mugs, plates, caps pero limited ka sa bond paper size na image pagdating sa t-shirt. Iyan ang reason kung bakit mas OK ang 15x15 kung t-shirt ang main line mo. Kung may budget ka maganda ang 15x20" kasi A3 size image kaya mo itransfer. Mga 25-30k nga lang usual cost. 

teestudio.net member din dito kuya ng may ari. May shop sila sa monumento at makati (cash and carry yata)
fengrenco (di ko kilala pero matagal na rin at mas OK kaysa mga maliliit na shop. Sa odeon mall sila)
good image (customer si sir padi dito at itanong mo na lang sa kanya pero impression ko is OK siya. Sa odeon mall din sila)


----------



## padi18

RektaClothing said:


> can you refer me to a seller the package o qng may alam ka ngbebenta


yun na mga suppliers na sinabi ni sir angel. subukan mo din ang mydee


----------



## RektaClothing

padi18 said:


> yun na mga suppliers na sinabi ni sir angel. subukan mo din ang mydee


sir okay nb eung t10 ba printer? di ko kc lam specs nun eh.. at para san po ba yung cutter? ganito po kc alam ko sa heat press , gawa design or image then print sa transfer paper tpos heat press sa shirt, tama po bA?


----------



## MYDAMIT

tama yan sir..maraming video sa youtube..saka may mga thread dito basahin mo nalang ulit hnd kanaman magsasawa magbasa pag naumpisahan mo na. Kung t-shirt package hanap mo ok na yun sa start heat press, printer at mga trasnfer paper(mas maganda kung US made transjet11, jpss, 3G at blue grid mga popular). Then saka nalang magdagdag ng cutter pag nagkaroon ka ng puhunan ulit. Kung personalized hanap mo ok ito start pero kung sarili mong design at ebetna mo sa market mas maganda siguro mag aral karin ng silkscreen printing.


----------



## padi18

RektaClothing said:


> sir okay nb eung t10 ba printer? di ko kc lam specs nun eh.. at para san po ba yung cutter? ganito po kc alam ko sa heat press , gawa design or image then print sa transfer paper tpos heat press sa shirt, tama po bA?



t10 ay halos wala na sa market pinalitan na ng t13 pero mas ok sa akin ang t10 mas madami ang printing before magreset nasa 7000 plus 4000 plus lang t13...pigment ang ipaciss mo

cutter gamit kung vinyl transfer at kung heat press paper kung me contour cutting( kung me ganung features yung makukuha mo) pero kung wala ka pa cutter pwede nga gupit muna...

tama yung process mong alam na


----------



## RektaClothing

padi18 said:


> t10 ay halos wala na sa market pinalitan na ng t13 pero mas ok sa akin ang t10 mas madami ang printing before magreset nasa 7000 plus 4000 plus lang t13...pigment ang ipaciss mo
> 
> cutter gamit kung vinyl transfer at kung heat press paper kung me contour cutting( kung me ganung features yung makukuha mo) pero kung wala ka pa cutter pwede nga gupit muna...
> 
> tama yung process mong alam na


thanks sir, plan kc namin bumili na by the end of the month, 

aun sa mga n22nan ko, 

e2 setup muna na gs2 ko

heat press 15x15

t13 printer with pigment ciss

wala pa budget pang cutter,

sir padi nu pa ma add mu? 20k po kc budget namin


----------



## BroJames

padi18 said:


> t10 ay halos wala na sa market pinalitan na ng t13 pero mas ok sa akin ang t10 mas madami ang printing before magreset nasa 7000 plus 4000 plus lang t13...pigment ang ipaciss mo
> 
> cutter gamit kung vinyl transfer at kung heat press paper kung me contour cutting( kung me ganung features yung makukuha mo) pero kung wala ka pa cutter pwede nga gupit muna...
> 
> tama yung process mong alam na


7000 prints before reset sa t10?
4000 prints sa t13?
Kulelat pala tx200 ko. Di ko naman namomonitor pero ilang hundred prints lang kada reset. Kahit na itotal ko yung sa 4 colors di siguro aabot ng 1000 prints.


----------



## padi18

BroJames said:


> 7000 prints before reset sa t10?
> 4000 prints sa t13?
> Kulelat pala tx200 ko. Di ko naman namomonitor pero ilang hundred prints lang kada reset. Kahit na itotal ko yung sa 4 colors di siguro aabot ng 1000 prints.


7800 po ang eksakto total sa waste ink pad counter ng T10 before magreset pagminsan lumalampas pa ng ilang printing.

makikita mo po ito kung makakapagdownload ka ng adjustment program ng epson printer. magaan na program lang sya at free 

punta ka sa particular adjustment mode, click waste ink pad counter, click check...then lalabas na kung ilan na ang counter nya...to reset click initialization babalik na sa zero.


----------



## padi18

RektaClothing said:


> thanks sir, plan kc namin bumili na by the end of the month,
> 
> aun sa mga n22nan ko,
> 
> e2 setup muna na gs2 ko
> 
> heat press 15x15
> 
> t13 printer with pigment ciss
> 
> wala pa budget pang cutter,
> 
> sir padi nu pa ma add mu? 20k po kc budget namin


buy ka ng transfer paper na US at mga t-shirt, saka extra teflon pwede ka na magstart. me pc ka naman na siguro


----------



## RektaClothing

padi18 said:


> buy ka ng transfer paper na US at mga t-shirt, saka extra teflon pwede ka na magstart. me pc ka naman na siguro


uu meron naman. 2 laptops namin gamit namin ng partners ko, ill find nlng an affordable equipment.. thanks sir, it really helps..


----------



## padi18

RektaClothing said:


> uu meron naman. 2 laptops namin gamit namin ng partners ko, ill find nlng an affordable equipment.. thanks sir, it really helps..


ok sige goddluck ha..update mo kami ng progress mo

mag-aral ka din ng silk screen mas madami kang customer na makukuha. available na dito sa tsf lahat ng info


----------



## BroJames

padi18 said:


> 7800 po ang eksakto total sa waste ink pad counter ng T10 before magreset pagminsan lumalampas pa ng ilang printing.
> 
> makikita mo po ito kung makakapagdownload ka ng adjustment program ng epson printer. magaan na program lang sya at free
> 
> punta ka sa particular adjustment mode, click waste ink pad counter, click check...then lalabas na kung ilan na ang counter nya...to reset click initialization babalik na sa zero.


Saan kaya ang problema ko

Nagdownload na ako at sa get status, hindi ko matandaan ang exact figures EXCEPT: BLACK 100% at lowesdt sa CMY is 33%. Nag headclean ako. Sa 2nd head clean lumabas ang "ink charge error" message at pagcheck ko sa printer out of ink na ang magenta. So, nag reset ako gamit ang resetter chip. Sa resetter program naman, nag get status uli ako at CMY = 100% pero black naman 52%.

At pagclick ko sa waste ink counter eto naman ang lumabas (attached file). Ano ang ibig saihin nito? Hindi ba dapat nagzero ang counter after reset?

Ano ang ibig sabihin ng* "you have to replace waste ink pad if you initialize the protection counter"? *


----------



## padi18

BroJames said:


> Saan kaya ang problema ko
> 
> Nagdownload na ako at sa get status, hindi ko matandaan ang exact figures EXCEPT: BLACK 100% at lowesdt sa CMY is 33%. Nag headclean ako. Sa 2nd head clean lumabas ang "ink charge error" message at pagcheck ko sa printer out of ink na ang magenta. So, nag reset ako gamit ang resetter chip. Sa resetter program naman, nag get status uli ako at CMY = 100% pero black naman 52%.
> 
> At pagclick ko sa waste ink counter eto naman ang lumabas (attached file). Ano ang ibig saihin nito? Hindi ba dapat nagzero ang counter after reset?
> 
> Ano ang ibig sabihin ng* "you have to replace waste ink pad if you initialize the protection counter"? *



naclick na po kaya nyo yung initilization? yun po ang magseset sa zero...

hindi ko po alam kung bakit nagiiba ang reading dun sa cmy at sa black...hindi po kaya nakibo yung tank at nagiba ang level dun sa portion na mas maliit. 2 compartments po kasi yung tank per color...o yung level sa loob ng ink ang nabago...ganun kasi sa napanood kong video ang sabi ang nababasa daw ng chip ay yung laman ng cartrdige hindi yung nasa tank

yung *"you have to replace"* yun po talaga ang nakalagay every time na iclick nyo yung waste ink pad counter at maski na ilang beses kayo magreset. sa akin po hindi ko na pinapansin yun pero maraming beses na din ako nakapagreset...try ko po magbasa ng info about don...

matagal pa po naman pala kayu before magreset saka na lang po siguro nyo ireset...pero honestly di ko po alam ang effect kung magrereset agad maski hindi pa full ang counter vs. sa puno na ang counter


----------



## BroJames

So sa case mo disregard mo lang yung replace waste ink pad message. Kanina pa ako nagsesearch at sumasakit na mata ko. Madami rin palang settings pwedeng baguhin ng program. Sana may resetting program na may RIP. Hehe


----------



## padi18

BroJames said:


> So sa case mo disregard mo lang yung replace waste ink pad message. Kanina pa ako nagsesearch at sumasakit na mata ko. Madami rin palang settings pwedeng baguhin ng program. Sana may resetting program na may RIP. Hehe


opo dinidisregard ko lang so far ok lang naman ang printer ko...sana nga po me ganun


----------



## RektaClothing

padi18 said:


> ok sige goddluck ha..update mo kami ng progress mo
> 
> mag-aral ka din ng silk screen mas madami kang customer na makukuha. available na dito sa tsf lahat ng info


cge po sir, can you refer me sa thread about silk screen printing? mejo nakakoverwhelm kasi info dito sa TSF eh.. thanks sir


----------



## BroJames

try nyo ito 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bIwpPGs180&playnext=1&list=PLCB6BA4F11D3DF4F4[/media]

Search ka pa sa youtube at may ibang video series pa dyan


----------



## cathyfernandez

Hi There, 

I am totally new to this forum and to this business. I would like to learn more are there any tutorials offered ?

Cathy


----------



## padi18

cathyfernandez said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am totally new to this forum and to this business. I would like to learn more are there any tutorials offered ?
> 
> Cathy


hi ma'm welcome po. sa tutorials wala po akung alam na nagooffer here directly pero there are those who are willing to help you. aside from the many techniques and kinds of materials to use that were already posted here you can pm any one and ask for their help..

san po kayong printing process in particular gusto matuto? sa digital po ba?


----------



## kurtdan02

cathyfernandez said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am totally new to this forum and to this business. I would like to learn more are there any tutorials offered ?
> 
> Cathy


If u need a Vector Graphics or design.. im selling already design vector including all brands of the world... kindly pm me if interested


----------



## teng

Elo there,

Totally new here and in this industry, i am studying on how to start in this business....

care to share, the necessary machines i'll be needing, printer, paper... supplier or costs?

Thanks.


----------



## padi18

teng said:


> Elo there,
> 
> Totally new here and in this industry, i am studying on how to start in this business....
> 
> care to share, the necessary machines i'll be needing, printer, paper... supplier or costs?
> 
> Thanks.


hello po welcome...nasa mga unang posts na po siguro ang kelangan nyo...very good quality press etc... mga 30 k pwede na po


----------



## padi18

cathyfernandez said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am totally new to this forum and to this business. I would like to learn more are there any tutorials offered ?
> 
> Cathy


hi ma'm exceeded na po ang stored messages nyo sa pm


----------



## abstractist

BroJames said:


> Yun ba ang nasa diamond arcade? Impression ko kasi parang ahente iyan ng tindahan na malapit sa New Yort St. Sila man iyan o hindi, try mo contact si JSF kasi nakabili siya doon sa may New York St. Cubao.
> 
> 
> Sir ROQ, hindi pa ako nakaplastisol transfer kaya tanong ko is based sa plastisol printing. Recommended ng multiprint 55 seconds para di daw magcrack kahit na sa multiple washes. Lesser daw sa 160C at shorter time sa 55 seconds ay may risk daw na magcrack later on. 160C din curing ko pero 30 seconds lang at pasado naman sa wash test so either may allowance ang suggestion nila o kulang wash test ko. I believe yung ibang nagplapalstisol less than 30 seconds pa at sa kanila OK naman ito.
> 
> Kung sinabi nila 145-155C malamang tested na nila iyan. At 150-160C naman ang curing temp ng plastisol depende sa brand. Malamang may allowance na rin ito. At confirmatory naman na tama na ang 145-155C yung observation mo na dumudikit ang ink kung taasan ang temp.
> 
> At sa heat press, nakadikit ang heat source sa likod ng transfer kaya malamang tagos din ang init.
> 
> Kung may makita ka mga plastisol curing information na may additional discussion sa temp at sa time, heat transfer man o ink, baka pwede pa- PM
> 
> Thanks.


Uy guys! sorry late reply. ayun baka sakali lang na may mapadaan at may makabasa nito HINDI kami ung sa Diamond Arcade. Hindi kami un. Sa Coronet Building yung shops ko meron din sa Kamias, Lagro and Davao. Sa coronet kami ung sa Unit 3,4 and 7. Hehe. Yung sa Diamond arcade hindi ko kilala mga un.

May nagpapanggap din sa Coronet Bldg na kami para lang makabenta sila sabihin nila na iisa lang sila at ang Tees and Prints..lol. Kaya dapat ang puntahan Units 3,4 and 7 at tel number is 7093364. Hehe.. Salamat guys


----------



## rhai33

hello everyone... newbie here... planning to put up a heat transfer biz... what will i buy if i have 50k start up capital... thanks for future help guys...


----------



## BroJames

Kung desidido ka na, you can get a 15x20" heatg press from multiprint for P28K. the best china made heat press in the local market so far. An epson T1100 printer with CISS cost about P15K. Use only US or european paper.


----------



## rhai33

thanks for the input... ano po ang width ng epson t1100?


----------



## BroJames

A3 so mga 13" paper width o almost 13" kung borderless.


----------



## carlo2426

OT lng mga sir, nahihiwagaan lng kasi ako kay RektaClothing..mga questions nya kasi parang newbie pero nung try ko i-search sa FB ung Rekta Clothing - eh ang gaganda ng gawa nya shirts..pano pa kaya kung nag-heat press pa sya..
same kaya si sir Rekta ng TSF at FB?


----------



## vhonne

musta naman dito? nasira pc ko sa bahay kaya hindi makatambay dito masyado... update lang... katatapos ko lang magprint ng 300pcs shirts... tapos may order ako ngaung 70+ pcs na shirts... lahat ng nabasa ko dito... naaapply ko ngaun... maraming thanks... 

nga pala... may nakita ako sa net... ChromaBlast ba un... transfer paper din po ba un? meron na kaya nun dito satin? TIA...


----------



## BroJames

Parang inks yata ang ChromaBlast.


----------



## padi18

vhonne said:


> musta naman dito? nasira pc ko sa bahay kaya hindi makatambay dito masyado... update lang... katatapos ko lang magprint ng 300pcs shirts... tapos may order ako ngaung 70+ pcs na shirts... lahat ng nabasa ko dito... naaapply ko ngaun... maraming thanks...
> 
> nga pala... may nakita ako sa net... ChromaBlast ba un... transfer paper din po ba un? meron na kaya nun dito satin? TIA...


me pressing din kami ngayun 400 pcs sa isang bayan dito scenic spots at logo ng munisipyo nila. 3g ginamit ko sa honeycomb with collar. jpss sa plain


----------



## BroJames

sir padi, may nakausap ako kanina lang. Hinid ko masyado maintindihan pero sabi pigment ink on sublimation paper mas matibay daw? May narining ka bang ganun o mali pagkarining ko?


----------



## MYDAMIT

vhonne said:


> musta naman dito? nasira pc ko sa bahay kaya hindi makatambay dito masyado... update lang... katatapos ko lang magprint ng 300pcs shirts... tapos may order ako ngaung 70+ pcs na shirts... lahat ng nabasa ko dito... naaapply ko ngaun... maraming thanks...
> 
> nga pala... may nakita ako sa net... ChromaBlast ba un... transfer paper din po ba un? meron na kaya nun dito satin? TIA...


Sir chromablast ay kind ng ink yun para sa cotton garments. mas maganda siya sa pigment ink pero mahal naman ang price. Yung details sa conde Chromablast - Cotton Printing Evolved! - Order Online! - DyeTrans.com

Sir may gumagamit ng sublimation ink with transfer paper pero pigment ink with sublimation paper hnd ko pa na try. Mas matingkad ang kulay ng subli with transfer paper good for cartoon image or spot color.


----------



## BroJames

Tinanong ko nga ulit. Sabi ko pigment ink ba at pang sublimation yung papel? At sabi oo. Mas matibay daw kaysa subli. Anyway, try ko icheck personally

Kung subli ink sa regular transfer paper anoang effect maliban sa brighter colors? Specifically yung kapit ng subli ink sa shirt or rather sa transfer substrate sa shirt. 

Yung chromablast naman gaano kamahal vs regular pigment like doble ba? Kita ba ang ganda niya?


----------



## abstractist

BroJames said:


> sir padi, may nakausap ako kanina lang. Hinid ko masyado maintindihan pero sabi pigment ink on sublimation paper mas matibay daw? May narining ka bang ganun o mali pagkarining ko?


ey bro! kakatry ko lang ngaun ayaw dumikit or magtransfer, pwede kaya yan? kung totoo ito using a pigment ink sa subli paper at mas matibay then mababalewala na ung transfer papers, mura pa naman ng sublimation paper thats why i tried it right away nung nabasa ko baka sakali.. ..haha.. pero pwede kaya un? may natransfer pero wala pang 5% ng buong design ang nailipat sa tshirt. Anyway baka may nakakaalam kung paano ginagawa ito.

Anyway baka may interested , i have 100 Units na dumating last month from China din but ginawa ito para sa U.S. Client. Mura lang P13,900.00 if tshirt forum member kahit P12,900.00 nlng basta may post na 50+ ..hehe.. lahat.. Within this year sana papagawa ako ng automatic na and sliding kasi marami nagrerequest then 40 x 60 or 40 x 80.

Paano pa ba mapapaganda ung heat press na made in china? if may ideas kayo please let me know kasi pwede natin gawin ung gusto natin kasi sila nagtatanong lang din naman kung ano ung gusto na ipagawa ko para sa atin.

Ayun sana nga pwede na subli paper using pigment ink..


----------



## padi18

BroJames said:


> sir padi, may nakausap ako kanina lang. Hinid ko masyado maintindihan pero sabi pigment ink on sublimation paper mas matibay daw? May narining ka bang ganun o mali pagkarining ko?


hindi ko pa din po nasubukan iyan pero susubukan ko minsan


----------



## padi18

abstractist said:


> ey bro! kakatry ko lang ngaun ayaw dumikit or magtransfer, pwede kaya yan? kung totoo ito using a pigment ink sa subli paper at mas matibay then mababalewala na ung transfer papers, mura pa naman ng sublimation paper thats why i tried it right away nung nabasa ko baka sakali.. ..haha.. pero pwede kaya un? may natransfer pero wala pang 5% ng buong design ang nailipat sa tshirt. Anyway baka may nakakaalam kung paano ginagawa ito.


sana masabi nung kausap ni sir bj ang setting



> Anyway baka may interested , i have 100 Units na dumating last month from China din but ginawa ito para sa U.S. Client. Mura lang P13,900.00 if tshirt forum member kahit P12,900.00 nlng basta may post na 50+ ..hehe.. lahat.. Within this year sana papagawa ako ng automatic na and sliding kasi marami nagrerequest then 40 x 60 or 40 x 80.



are you referring sir to a heatpress?


----------



## BroJames

gusto ko rin nga tingnan mismo. Ng sabihin sa akin ang pumasok sa isip ko "pwede ba pigment sa subli paper?" kaya tinanong ko uli. Pwede lang magkamali kung na misunderstand niya ang tanong at clarification ko pero hindi ang pagkarinig ko.

Kung hindi ako makapunta bukas saturday na. Tama man o mali ipopost ko dito.


----------



## rhai33

may nakapag try na po ba magprint using roland printer (para sa heat transfer)... nakausap ko ung friend ko na try na daw nya at ok naman... kaso wala syang sample na pinakita...


----------



## MYDAMIT

abstractist said:


> ey bro! kakatry ko lang ngaun ayaw dumikit or magtransfer, pwede kaya yan? kung totoo ito using a pigment ink sa subli paper at mas matibay then mababalewala na ung transfer papers, mura pa naman ng sublimation paper thats why i tried it right away nung nabasa ko baka sakali.. ..haha.. pero pwede kaya un? may natransfer pero wala pang 5% ng buong design ang nailipat sa tshirt. Anyway baka may nakakaalam kung paano ginagawa ito.
> 
> Anyway baka may interested , i have 100 Units na dumating last month from China din but ginawa ito para sa U.S. Client. Mura lang P13,900.00 if tshirt forum member kahit P12,900.00 nlng basta may post na 50+ ..hehe.. lahat.. Within this year sana papagawa ako ng automatic na and sliding kasi marami nagrerequest then 40 x 60 or 40 x 80.
> 
> Paano pa ba mapapaganda ung heat press na made in china? if may ideas kayo please let me know kasi pwede natin gawin ung gusto natin kasi sila nagtatanong lang din naman kung ano ung gusto na ipagawa ko para sa atin.
> 
> Ayun sana nga pwede na subli paper using pigment ink..


Sa tingin ko mahirap mangyari yung pigment ink sa subli paper kasi yung subli paper parang regular bond paper lang kaya malabo mangyari na pwede ito e transfer. sa tingin ko baka subli ink with trasnfer paper, About sa subli ink and transfer paper ms maganda parin ang pigment ink kasi ma control mo yung deteails ng artwotk kung subli ink mag cucut ka parin kaya bali wla pero kung gusto mo ng mas matingkad like pure red in text pwede itong pamalit sa pigment ink.
Aboust sa press ng china sa tingin ko magaganda naman ang china press at lahat na ata ng magagaya sa US press nagaya na nila hnd lang talaga nila ma copya ang filament kasi mas mapapamahal sila kung gagandahan pa nila ang filament ng heat press. kung sakali man e improve nila ang filament baka tataas din ang benta nila ng press. Myroon din press ng china na magaganda ang pagkagawa pero almost same naman ang price ng US press kaya yung iba mas pipiliin na nila bumili ng US made kaysa sa china made.


----------



## BroJames

MYDAMIT said:


> Sa tingin ko mahirap mangyari yung pigment ink sa subli paper ...
> 
> ...Myroon din press ng china na magaganda ang pagkagawa pero almost same naman ang price ng US press kaya yung iba mas pipiliin na nila bumili ng US made kaysa sa china made.


Hindi ko kabisado pero noong makausap ko sa tingin ko malabo. I mean, ang pagkaalam ko iba ang process ng regular heat transfer na pigment ink at iba yung process na sublimation. Pero baka maka-time ako sa saturday at tingnan ko kung sasabihin sa akin kung paano nya ginagawa ito o kung may sample siya maipakita.

Agree ako sa mga China products. Yung pinadan ko nagcanvas sa china noon regarding manufacturing ng some hardware items. Sabi nga sa kanila, kung anong presyo ang gusto mo kaya nilang gawin. Ganun din sa rifle scopes namin, may mga mahal at magandang quality pero hindi kilala ang tatak at mahal. Mas matumal at mas maliit ang kita namin dito. At gusto ng karamihan pekeng tatak na mas mura so hindi practical ang kumuha ng magandang quality na china kaya in general kapag sinabing china mas mahina.


----------



## MYDAMIT

rhai33 said:


> may nakapag try na po ba magprint using roland printer (para sa heat transfer)... nakausap ko ung friend ko na try na daw nya at ok naman... kaso wala syang sample na pinakita...


Anong klase ng roland printer? myroon kasi na dye base ink ang gamit at yung eco solvent ink ang gamit kung dye base ink pwede ito sa heat transfer paper pero kung eco solvent myroon paper na gamit dyan at binibenta by roll at mas makaka mura ka mura ka pa depende sa brand ng paper.


----------



## vhonne

share ko lang... before and after ng print ko... using jet pro ss...

before (feb 2011)










after (june 2011)










mas nauna pa kumupas ung shirt kesa print... (LOL)


----------



## BroJames

paano at gaano kadalas ang washing nyan?


----------



## vhonne

BroJames said:


> paano at gaano kadalas ang washing nyan?


halos weekly ko isuot yan sir eh... weekly naglalaba kapatid ko... pero ung mga damit ko na ganyan... hand wash lang... pero minsan napapasama sa washing machine...


----------



## vhonne

mga sir... ask lang... medyo off-topic ng konti... kapag may nagpadesign sa inyo para sa shirt... tapos... hindi natuloy ung pagpapagawa nila... pero may copy sila nung design nio... tapos.. nakita niong pinaprint sa iba... anong aksyon or habol ang pwede nating magawa pag ganun?

hindi pa naman nangyayari sakin... pero in case lang... kasi may nagpadesign sakin... tapos ndi na yata matutuloy ang print... 

TIA...


----------



## BroJames

vhonne said:


> halos weekly ko isuot yan sir eh... weekly naglalaba kapatid ko... pero ung mga damit ko na ganyan... hand wash lang... pero minsan napapasama sa washing machine...


kung handwash, walang bleach, walang softener, weekly paglaba, dapat umabot ng at least 1-1/2 years iyan. At least ganun sa amin gamit ang forever paper ni sir byron.




vhonne said:


> mga sir... ask lang... medyo off-topic ng konti... kapag may nagpadesign sa inyo para sa shirt... tapos... hindi natuloy ung pagpapagawa nila... pero may copy sila nung design nio... tapos.. nakita niong pinaprint sa iba... anong aksyon or habol ang pwede nating magawa pag ganun?
> 
> hindi pa naman nangyayari sakin... pero in case lang... kasi may nagpadesign sakin... tapos ndi na yata matutuloy ang print...
> 
> TIA...


Dapat may sulat (o contract) ka na may "conforme" sa baba at ipareceive/ipapirma ang bawat copy ng artwork. Pero, unless na big client iyan na takot na magkaroon ng PR backlash, halos wala ka rin magawa. Or, may kakilala o kamaganak ka na lawyer na willing magaccept ng kaso based sa "amount awarded" o mag charge lang ng token acceptance fee, almost useless din iyan. 

Taon din ang inaabot ng mga kaso. Sa fiscal pa lang na by law(or administrative order), na dapat madesisyonan ng fiscal kung may merits o wala ang case within 6 months, ay madalas umaabot ng more than 1 year. Fiscal pa lang ito magkano na magagastos mo sa usually bi-weekly hearings? Tapos, ilang taon at magkano pa kaya yung sa korte mismo?

Pinakasafe pa rin huwag mo ibigay ang copy or kung kailangan talaga isang low resolution copy.


----------



## padi18

vhonne said:


> mga sir... ask lang... medyo off-topic ng konti... kapag may nagpadesign sa inyo para sa shirt... tapos... hindi natuloy ung pagpapagawa nila... pero may copy sila nung design nio... tapos.. nakita niong pinaprint sa iba... anong aksyon or habol ang pwede nating magawa pag ganun?
> 
> hindi pa naman nangyayari sakin... pero in case lang... kasi may nagpadesign sakin... tapos ndi na yata matutuloy ang print...
> 
> TIA...


estafa yun sir me deceit eh

civil action for at damages


----------



## BroJames

medyo mahirap at magastos nga lang iprove kasi ang burden of proof ay nasasa complainant. Kaya madaming manloloko ngayon kasi alam nila eto. Kaya importante na may documentation kagaya na magpapakita na ang pagbigay mo ng artwork sa clients ay "for approval" purposes - na ang artwork ay sa iyo at hindi mo pa binibigay ang rights to use the artwork sa client.

At bukod sa gastos at matagal ang proseso napakaliit pa mag grant ng damages ang korte lalo na kung di ka kilalang artist at t-shirt design lang. Tapos ang nagnakaw ay hindi rin big time printer/seller. Kaya maswerteng maswerte ka na kung makatanggap ka ng damages katumbas na kalahati man lang ng magagastos mo sa abogado.

Siguro maganda ang may makacontribute ng pro-form contract or documents na pwedeng ipapirma sa mga clients para sa pagturnover ng artwork for approval purposes. Alam ko graphic design contract yata tawag diyan pero pang foreign ang nakikita ko noon (sa google). Dapat may formal proposal ka rin with scope of work.


----------



## vhonne

salamat po sa mga info... isa lang ang magandang paraan... mag-ingat... ) mahabang proseso pala talaga... 

minsan kasi kahit low-res ang copy... nirerelayout lang nila... mas maganda na cguro kung dun na mismo sa office mag check ng layout kesa via email... para wala silang copy... hahaha...

100pcs lang naman ung ipapagawa sana... check daw muna nya ung design bago ipaprint... by friday daw nya ipaprint.. (last friday)... kasi gagamitin sa event... pero ndi na nag update... 

anyway... maraming salamat po... dami ko natutunan...


----------



## MYDAMIT

sa akin ginagawa ko ay, submit ako low res and with waltermark ng name ng site ko. Karamihan naman yan ang gingawa eh...


----------



## vhonne

MYDAMIT said:


> sa akin ginagawa ko ay, submit ako low res and with waltermark ng name ng site ko. Karamihan naman yan ang gingawa eh...


ung iba kasi, ung mga marurunong at artists... kinukuha lang ung idea and concept... makikita mo na lang.. may pagkakapareho... pero ndi mo naman masabi mismo na sau ung design... kasi binago na ng konti... hehe... 

pero sana ndi pa naman nangyayari sakin... sana ndi talaga mangyari... 

siyanga po pala... magkano pinakamurang cutter-plotter sa ngaun... kahit ung maliit lang... 13inches na ba pinakamaliit? tnx...


----------



## BroJames

pinakamaliit ay 8" cutting width and so far ang available dito sa atin na nakikita ko ay robocraft. P27k yata sa TeeStudio.net. Malamang may maliit na china cutter din pero ang madalas nakikita dito ay 24" pataas.

Ang alam ko 24" China 15-17k ngayon na walang software at walang optical eye. Ready to use na rin kung may corel draw ka. Not sure ako kung pwede ang direct cutting sa illustrator.


----------



## vhonne

BroJames said:


> pinakamaliit ay 8" cutting width and so far ang available dito sa atin na nakikita ko ay robocraft. P27k yata sa TeeStudio.net. Malamang may maliit na china cutter din pero ang madalas nakikita dito ay 24" pataas.
> 
> Ang alam ko 24" China 15-17k ngayon na walang software at walang optical eye. Ready to use na rin kung may corel draw ka. Not sure ako kung pwede ang direct cutting sa illustrator.


may nag-aalok kasi sakin dito... nakalimutan ko kung cuyi o redsail... 13inches daw... 16k nya offer sakin... overpriced po ba? or ok na din


----------



## BroJames

vhonne said:


> may nag-aalok kasi sakin dito... nakalimutan ko kung cuyi o redsail... 13inches daw... 16k nya offer sakin... overpriced po ba? or ok na din


May kamember tayo dito na opinion nya mas maganda ang liyu sa cuyi at redsail. redsail distributed ng screenart. Meron nga silang 13" yung model RS450 P16,000 pero walang optical eye

P16,000 RS450 13"
P19,000 RS720 25" 
P20,000 RS720 Optical EYE 25"
P25,000 RS1120C Optical EYE 39"
P28,000 RS1360C Optical EYE 47"
P55,000 RS1780C Optical EYE 66"

Parang mas sulit na ang P20k RS720 25" with optical eye based sa info sa taas.


----------



## MYDAMIT

BroJames said:


> May kamember tayo dito na opinion nya mas maganda ang liyu sa cuyi at redsail. redsail distributed ng screenart. Meron nga silang 13" yung model RS450 P16,000 pero walang optical eye
> 
> P16,000 RS450 13"
> P19,000 RS720 25"
> P20,000 RS720 Optical EYE 25"
> P25,000 RS1120C Optical EYE 39"
> P28,000 RS1360C Optical EYE 47"
> P55,000 RS1780C Optical EYE 66"
> 
> Parang mas sulit na ang P20k RS720 25" with optical eye based sa info sa taas.


Sir kung bibili kayo ng cutter lalo na kung china cutter wag kyo bumili ng 13" mas maganda kung 24" iba kasi ang cutting nito mas maganda pag 24 o kya ipag compare nyo yung 13 at 24 cutting para makita nyo pinag kaiba...kung maliit talga ang gusto nyo pwede yung craftrobo maganda ang cutting nito.


----------



## BroJames

sana 13" yung craftrobo na 27k

Bakit kaya mura ang RS720 Optical EYE 25" sa competitor nya cuyi and liyu?


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sa tingin ko mas mahal ng unti ang cuyi kasi medyo sikat ng unti siya dahil ginagamit nila ang adds ng US cutter( kung makikita mo yung UScutter my red cutter sila pero cuyi ang kaparehas niya syempre medyo angat na ito pag dating sa add..pero kung tutuusin medyo magkakapareho lang naman sila...tignan mo bumili ng rs270 tapos bili ka ng WInpcsign na software maganda rin bumilki ng magandang cutting software tulad ng winpcsign.


----------



## BroJames

e cuyi vs redsail sa quality?

winpc basic P4500 yata.

Pero kung gusto mo cut direct from corel o illy kailangan daw cutmate P900 lang. Hindi ba corel plug in ito?


----------



## abstractist

BroJames said:


> e cuyi vs redsail sa quality?
> 
> winpc basic P4500 yata.
> 
> Pero kung gusto mo cut direct from corel o illy kailangan daw cutmate P900 lang. Hindi ba corel plug in ito?



Yung Cuyi gawa din ito ng Creation PCut na binibili ng USCutter. Sa China nung nagpunta kami isang maliit lang na factory yung pagawaan nila ibat ibang brands dala nila, pwede ka pagawa ng sarili mo rin brand sa order na 50 units muna. Yung USCUtter ung pinakamarami kung kumuha sa kanila atleast 1500 units a month kinukuha nila.

Maganda na din ung Cuyi at pwede na ding gamitan ng ibang software ( plugins ) na available naman sa internet. Pwede direct cut sa Corel X4 at may isang client din ako na gamit ung Flexi Sign Pro na direct cut din at nabili lang kung saan saan..Madali lang din makakuha ng Cut Mate na mas mura pa sa P900.00  ... hehe.. 

Anyway ung redsail maganda din ang prob lang recently marami bumabalik kasi sira palagi ung motherboard parang nasusunog - yun ang experience ko at ibang nagbenta. Ang prob may Authorized Dealer na dito pero nakakakuha pa naman din ako sa China ng Redsail.

So far the best yung Cuyi sa murang halaga at sulit pa if ang gagawin lang naman is : 

1.) Cut sa Transfer Papers - best sa accuracy 
2.) Cut sa stickers na pang sasakyan at tshirts

So far jan lang naman halos ginagamit lahat. Pwede din gamitin ung Pen Tool sa paggawa ng mga designs. 

Mahirap lang sa Cuyi so far eh walang ilaw ung sa Control Panel ng unit.. pero palalagyan na din sa susunod na mga linggo. 

May A3 size na cuyi for P16k w/ Flexi8 Software na din at may optical eye. Masaya gamitin at cute yung istura. 

Liyu maganda din pero walang A3 size.

Just last month bumili ulit sa akin ng 5 units A3 size na cutter ung factory sa Cavite gumagawa ng stickers ng cell phones - mga Koreans, nagustuhan nila ung Cuyi compared sa mamahaling Cutters. 11 Hours raw tumatakbo yung unit nila daily and so far so good , wala pa reklamo. 

Pare pareho lang naman talaga halos lahat, nagpapamahal lang naman sa bentahan ng China Cutters ay yung software na gamit na Flexi8 at ung USB Dongle na umaabot ng 3k sa pera natin. Sana may makagaawa ng paraan na hindi magamitan ng USB DOngle para mas mura maibenta at lahat meron ng Optical Cutter..


----------



## BroJames

Mabibigla ka nga sa China sa lakas ng production ng small factories nila. Kahit na yung mga backyard factories.

Bakit "Maganda na din ung Cuyi" parang 2nd lang. Pasensya na kung di ko pa lubus maintindihan features ng iba;t ibang brands.

Yung kuyi na pang A3 anong cutting width? May nagsasabi na pangint mag cut yung mga 13" width cutter. May paraan namn para wala nang donggle pero mahirap at bawal pagusapan dito. Mas mabilis sa mga eksperto na kung mag call sign sa internet parang jejemon. Hehe.

Anu ano ba ang nagagawa ng cutmate? cutting lang at hindi pwede countour?


----------



## abstractist

Haha natawa naman ako dun! Maykayang gumawa pero ang presyo niya is sobrang mahal makakarami pa akong Dongle at SOftware..haha. Anyway.

OO bro nakakagulat dun .. isang mahabang kalye puro heat press lang ginagawa, hati hati ng trabaho.. yung isang kalye naman iba din ginagawa nila. Basic "factory" na makita mo dun, walang saplot pang itaas mga gumagawa pero syempre lalaki lang..haha.. 

Ung Cut Mate bro plug in na gamit para mag direct cut sa Corel, sa Cuyi hanggang Corel X4 pwde gamitan ng plug in na ganito. Yung contour naman actually software un na gumagawa ng registration marks lang like Flexi 8 sa ipprint mo sa papel or for example sa transfer paper. Tapos ayun from Flexi 8 dun ka mag cut dun sa ginawa mong effects sa contour cut, gusto mo sagad sa design or kahit may konti pa na allowance pwede. 

Max cutting width nya is 12.4". Sa experience ko parehas lang naman ung pag cut ng 12" sa 24", wala naman pinakaiba. Kung sa Tshirt lang naman gagamitin ok na ok na ung 12". sinubukan ko isabay ung Cuyi sa ibang brands na China na A3 ( Yung nagpapanggap na Graphtec ) at U.S. Yung A3 China na Graphtec raw yun ang hindi maganda, umiinit, lage mag hang at walang pag asa ang pag cut. Yung A3 na Cuyi sa quality ng pag cut comparable na sa Graphtec na orig kung quality lang naman ng pag cut. mabilis lang ng 8 - 10 secs ung orig. Na Test ko to yung compare ko same work sa Graphtec Silhouette SD.


----------



## BroJames

eto clarification lang. May nagsabi, actually email, na pwede sa illustrator ang cutmate. Tama ba ito?


----------



## abstractist

BroJames said:


> eto clarification lang. May nagsabi, actually email, na pwede sa illustrator ang cutmate. Tama ba ito?


Tees and Prints Heat Press Machines and blank consumables
hindi ko pa na try yan bro pero try ko din baka sakali pwede. Dami na rin nagrerequest ng plug in for AI, sa ngaun naghahanap pa din ako. Kung meron mas sana ipaalam sa atin.


----------



## BroJames

ang nagsabi nyan distributor ng RS.


----------



## chowsimus

Very informative. Newbie lang po and planning to start sa business na ito. 

Tanong ko lang po kung eto na lahat ng mga machines na kailangan to start a small heat press printing business?

1. Heat Press Machine for shirts.
2. Heat Press for caps, buttons, and mugs.
3. Cutter (vinyl cutter ba tamang tawag dun?)
4. Printer with continuous ink system.

5. Anong ink ang gamit ng printer? 
6. Kaya ba ng mga heat press machines ng tuloy-tuloy na print without overheating? Ilan po kaya based on your experience? 

Mejo nagbabasa-basa pa po kung ano pinaka-magandang brand (aside from warranty) for the heat press machines and for the cutter. 

Pasensya na sa dami ng tanong. First time ko po sa ganitong business and willing naman kami ng wife ko mag take ng risk as long as alam namin yung mga basics. 

Back to back-reading.


----------



## padi18

Tanong ko lang po kung eto na lahat ng mga machines na kailangan to start a small heat press printing business?

1. Heat Press Machine for shirts.
2. Heat Press for caps and mugs..., for buttons ay hindi po heatpress 
3. Cutter (vinyl cutter ba tamang tawag dun?)...cutter plotter po pero pede na din yan
4. Printer with continuous ink system..kelangan po pigment

5. Kaya ba ng mga heat press machines ng tuloy-tuloy na print without overheating? Ilan po kaya based on your experience? ...maaari po talagang mag-overheat kaya pumili ng mabuti, ang pressed ko ay china made, last project namin we pressed back to back 400 shirt then nagpa-add ng 120pcs...(kung back to back bale times two na yun so yung 400 is 800 pressing na) ang pahinga lang po nun ay tulog at kain...me 1200 na din kami nacure although mas mababang setting at mas mabilis na oras 

Mejo nagbabasa-basa pa po kung ano pinaka-magandang brand (aside from warranty) for the heat press machines and for the cutter...kung isa sa pinakamaganda po talaga ay yung mga us made pero maganda din po ang presyo pero me mga ok na ding press like yung sa multi at tee studio...yung sa graphic edge ok din sigurado base sa pagpanood ko sa ginagawa nila..sa cutter gx, mimaki, graphtec na orig at crop robo ang primera klase

gunting gagamitin din po at teflon..buy po kayo sa tulco ng extra teflon matibay po kasi yun sa kanila...


----------



## padi18

baka makaencounter ka po nung six in one kung maari po wag po un ang bilihin nyo...yung hiwahiwalay po para masira man ang isa ok pa din yung iba


----------



## BroJames

kung yung heating mechanism nga ang nasira walang silbi na ang ibang attachment. Generally hindi advisable except kung talagang tight budget at gusto itry offer lahat or maybe talaga walang space na. Pero pagipunan mo ang hiwalay and hopefully makaipon ka na ng pangstand alone mug press, stand alone cap press, etc bago masira yung 6-in-1. Yung tibay kasi ng 6-in-1 is regular tibay ng china heat press. maaring tumagal. Maaring mapaaga ang sira.

Sa mugs sublimation ink. Kung kukuha ka ng caps sa kanila sublimation inks din. Yung ibang caps kasi pigment.


----------



## chowsimus

Maraming salamat sa mga payo, masters. 

Muntik na ako bumili ng 6 in 1. May nakita akong ads na nasa 15k to 17k yung set. May mga seminars or parang crash course bang pwedeng puntahang ng mga newbie na tulad ko? Meron ba nag-oorganize na members dito? 

Salamat talaga at andami ko natutunan dito. 

Yung cousin ko nag-start na with her printing business so tinitignan namin kung pano ang flow pati yung durability ng gamit. Baka supplier din kayo ng mga consumables and machines. Pa-PM naman po ng website nyo or business address. 

Thanks!


----------



## BroJames

wala yatang crash course dito except kung may magvolunteer ng time. Yung cousin mo? Baka pwede ka tumulong ng konti parang OJT. Ano pala ang binili nya?

Isa pa pala re 6-in-1. Hindi sya pang high pressure kaya ang papel gagamitin mo dito is pang light to medium pressure lang ang recommendation or maybe double press ka. Yung ibang papers kasi ngayon require high pressere.


----------



## simpledude21

hi there!ive been a constant reader of this forum since im planning to put up my own heat transfer business (shirt,mug,plate,cap etc.) by this coming october.i would like to know what are the materials and equipments i will need?what are the mid-level range of equipments that will suit my budget (50K) but will still provide a good quality result?i will concentrate more on the shirt and mug printing for a start then eventually will offer other items.im also confused with what kind of heat transfers for shirt i will offer.appreciate all the tips and suggestions you're going to provide me.TIA!


----------



## BroJames

multi print sells one of the better china made press. 15x20" size cost P28k. Graphic edge in Manila also sells a "branded" china swing type press (I think 15x15) for P25,000.

Regular china press sells for 8000-9000 in Manila. Other models sell for 11-13,000. Higher priced models are usually more durable and easier to operate. The P28k multi print press is known to be more easy, smooth and less noisy to press.

Buy a stand alone mug press if budget permits. A P15-20k 6-in-1 is nice if you are still "testing" the waters for mugs, plates, caps, etc. but a standalone mug, plate and/or cap press is more suitable for a busy business operation. I think a standalone mug press cost 5-7k, plate press cost 7-8k. cap press costs 8-11k.

You will need a printer for mugs (sublimation ink). You will also need a printer with pigment ink for regular transfers. Others use one printer with extra cartridges but this can be more time consuming if you are in a hurry. Maybe a good alternative if you are still new.

Other than that you need to stock up on some transfer papers, shirts and mugs. Put the estimate at P5-10,000.


----------



## simpledude21

BroJames said:


> multi print sells one of the better china made press. 15x20" size cost P28k. Graphic edge in Manila also sells a "branded" china swing type press (I think 15x15) for P25,000.
> 
> Regular china press sells for 8000-9000 in Manila. Other models sell for 11-13,000. Higher priced models are usually more durable and easier to operate. The P28k multi print press is known to be more easy, smooth and less noisy to press.
> 
> Buy a stand alone mug press if budget permits. A P15-20k 6-in-1 is nice if you are still "testing" the waters for mugs, plates, caps, etc. but a standalone mug, plate and/or cap press is more suitable for a busy business operation. I think a standalone mug press cost 5-7k, plate press cost 7-8k. cap press costs 8-11k.
> 
> You will need a printer for mugs (sublimation ink). You will also need a printer with pigment ink for regular transfers. Others use one printer with extra cartridges but this can be more time consuming if you are in a hurry. Maybe a good alternative if you are still new.
> 
> Other than that you need to stock up on some transfer papers, shirts and mugs. Put the estimate at P5-10,000.


thank you sir for the info.may i know the location of this multi-print and graphic edge?

i stumbled upon this heat press they're offering.sorry but im not promoting them.i just want to know if their machine is a good catch.

English Version Digital Heat Press


----------



## BroJames

Search for multiprint here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/asia/t107277.html

the website of graphics edge seems down *graphicedge*.com.ph but their address is: 

*GRAPHIC EDGE*
1420 G. Masangkay St.(Above Union Bank) 
Sta. Cruz, Manila.Philippines
Telephone : +63(2) 255-7607
Telefax : +63(2) 255-5482
Cellphone : +63 9228285002 / +63 9238679510
Email : [email protected]
Website: www.graphicedge.com.ph, Welcome to Tees "R" Us Website | Home​
This seems like a good press at P12,500 and I may just get one of them. 









New High Pressure Heat Press Machine - Export Edition Philippines - 3466392

The China press sold by graphics edge and teesandprints can be referred to as a new class of china press but "branded" and not generic.


----------



## simpledude21

sir is it the english version?coz ive read in this thread that if i buy a heat press,i should look for the english version but china made.do they offer after sales training?ill try to visit their store one of these days.also what are the materials i will need to print designs on the shirts?do i need a cutter/plotter?


----------



## BroJames

The red press in the picture, with the adjustment knob above the center of the platen, is called the english version. In the US I think it is called something like over the center. 

Abstracist, the owner of teesandprints(QC) and MyDamit, brother of the owner of teestudio(Caloocan), are both members here at TSF. The above mentioned companies sell the english version press.

Usually there is no need for after sales service but I believe that they will entertain you if you have pressing questions or need some refresher. Karamihan ng nagbebenta naman hindi madamot sa info.

As to equipment the basic is the heat press. The cutter is used only if you want to press vinyls (vinyl transfers) or if you want to cut out the shape of the print. For example, if you print a round logo and wanty to print only the round image then you use a cutter/plotter to cut out the excess areas. Depending on the shape of the image you may just use a scissor. You can also use self-weeding paper but I've never tried it. With a self-weeding paper the non unprinted areas are weeded out or not transferred to the shirt. But I believe that the process is a little bit tedious so it is not popular. Maybe others who have tried them can share their thoughts.


----------



## simpledude21

sorry for having so many questions.is there any way i can print designs on shirts without using a cutter/plotter?what are the papers i should use if i will not use a cutter/plotter?coz ive read in this thread that cutter/plotter is kinda expensive.i think it will be out of my budget.


----------



## BroJames

you can print without a cutter. A cutter is only for cutting out the unwanted areas. view "heat transfer" videos at youtube.

This is a traditional heat transfer. If there are white areas thee white is also transferred to the shirt.










You can use a scissor to cut out the unwanted area in this










But if you want to cut out the excess or non printed areas of this one, a cutter will be more practical.









Like I said, you can use self weeding paper where the unprinted areas won't be transferred to the shirt. I'll let others comment on the pros and cons of self weeding papers.


----------



## simpledude21

keep 'em coming sir!appreciate all the infos.what if the design of the shirt will only be like a message or text let say "I LOVE YOU".can i print that without using a cutter/plotter?what are the types of paper and inks i have to use for shirt printing?i have seen some stalls (Transfer It) in megamall and robinsons wherein they have ready made various designs for shirts.buyer must pick a design then they will transfer the design on the shirt.what kind of paper they are using?


----------



## Surat

simpledude21 said:


> keep 'em coming sir!appreciate all the infos.what if the design of the shirt will only be like a message or text let say "I LOVE YOU".can i print that without using a cutter/plotter?what are the types of paper and inks i have to use for shirt printing?i have seen some stalls (Transfer It) in megamall and robinsons wherein they have ready made various designs for shirts.buyer must pick a design then they will transfer the design on the shirt.what kind of paper they are using?


Yes, it can be done.

On white shirt: with a Light transfer paper(no weeding necesssary)+ Pigment Ink on inkjet printer (since you said you are on a budget then a Laser Printer is out of the question)

On dark shirts: with an dark (opaque) transfer paper + manual weeding(cutting out the unwanted areas) + Pigment Ink on inkjet printer 

-AFAIK Transfer It uses mostly PLASTISOL transfers.


----------



## simpledude21

Surat said:


> Yes, it can be done.
> 
> On white shirt: with a Light transfer paper(no weeding necesssary)+ Pigment Ink on inkjet printer (since you said you are on a budget then a Laser Printer is out of the question)
> 
> On dark shirts: with an dark (opaque) transfer paper + manual weeding(cutting out the unwanted areas) + Pigment Ink on inkjet printer
> 
> -AFAIK Transfer It uses mostly PLASTISOL transfers.


what about the ready made designs...where can i buy that?is there a wholesaler for that?so that buyer can just choose a design then ill just heat it and transfer it on the shirt.


----------



## MYDAMIT

they call it plastisol transfer..you can find some design and pricing at proworld.com


----------



## BroJames

You can buy the same transfer papers that you see at "transfer It" less 20-40% if you are a customer.

For a certain volume, you can buy them at less 20%. If you buy equipment from them(P50,000package of heat press + transfers or P80,000 which includes a printer and more transfers) then you can buy the same at 40% discount.

Asdie from plastisol transfers tehy also have acrylic transfers. You can call and visit them.


----------



## simpledude21

BroJames said:


> You can buy the same transfer papers that you see at "transfer It" less 20-40% if you are a customer.
> 
> For a certain volume, you can buy them at less 20%. If you buy equipment from them(P50,000package of heat press + transfers or P80,000 which includes a printer and more transfers) then you can buy the same at 40% discount.
> 
> Asdie from plastisol transfers tehy also have acrylic transfers. You can call and visit them.


sir may i know the difference between a plastisol transfer & acrylic transfer?vinyl transfer & regular transfer paper?do the outcome of these papers are different from each other?


----------



## BroJames

Plastisol transfers uses plastisol inks. I was shown some acrylic transfers but am not familiar with them.

Regular transfers uses a medium (the paper) on which you print the design to be transferred. Vinyl transfers uses either PVC or PU (the vinyl) which is usually cut and heat transferred to the shirt. There are printable vinyls but the ones I saw has some kind of fabric texture on top of the vinyl.


----------



## simpledude21

sir i saw this video on youtube using a "SELF WEEDING TRANSFER PAPER".if i use this kind of paper,definitely i will no longer use a cutter/plotter right?

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uByE3UCrcd8[/media]


----------



## simpledude21

ive been to the office of transfer it in Sta. Cruz and they told me that their ready made designs are only compatible to the heat press that they're selling.is there a basis on this?


----------



## MYDAMIT

Maybe they want to sell there heat press Plastisol transfer are very sensitive to heat and pressure. Kung hnd maganda ang heat press mo (may mga cold spot) na maaring ika sira ng transfer design. Kailanagan kasi even heat para lahat ng design ma trasnfer...Kaya kung mag paplastisol ka mas maganda bilhin mo yung magandang heat press( search plastisol trasnfer)


----------



## MYDAMIT

simpledude21 said:


> sir i saw this video on youtube using a "SELF WEEDING TRANSFER PAPER".if i use this kind of paper,definitely i will no longer use a cutter/plotter right?
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uByE3UCrcd8[/media]


Sir image clip ito for laser printer manufacture din ito ng neenah yung gumawa ng JPSS. Myroon din isang maganda yung JOTO trim free...laht ito nasubukan ko pero kailangan mo medyo maganda ng press mo dito sensitive din ito sa pressure. Yung imgae clip pala pwede sa dark garment yung Joto sa light lang


----------



## simpledude21

MYDAMIT said:


> Maybe they want to sell there heat press Plastisol transfer are very sensitive to heat and pressure. Kung hnd maganda ang heat press mo (may mga cold spot) na maaring ika sira ng transfer design. Kailanagan kasi even heat para lahat ng design ma trasnfer...Kaya kung mag paplastisol ka mas maganda bilhin mo yung magandang heat press( search plastisol trasnfer)


yeah that's what i thought.syempre sales talk para sa kanila ka bumili ng machine.but i think they're offering a good machine though.


----------



## BroJames

sir ROQ kumusta laser transfer technology ngayon?

Yung dialog ng graphics edge ay mga china printer lang nila ang may kaya mag press ng acrylic transfers kasi kailangan ng high and even pressure. 

Ang dialog naman ng screenart, distributor ng neenah, ay US press lang na benta nila ang kaya magoffer ng consistent high pressure at even heat para sa regular and laser transfers. I do believe mas maselan ang laser and plastisol transfers.

Sa observation ko naman, Nagaadjust ng konti ang upper platen ng mga english version nila tee studio at teesandprints kaya mas even ang pressure. Medyo fix ang platens ng mga China press na 8-9k although yung iba yata ay pinapaluwang ng konti ang screws sa ilalim para gumalaw ang lower platen at hopefully maglapat sda upper platen.

Basta yung piliin mo ay high pressure na press.


----------



## BroJames

OK dfin tingin ko sa machines nila pero may ganung swing type din teestudio. 

Medyo nagkakaroon na ng mga branded press kahit na china lang(kaysa generic). Multiprint=Phoenix china. TeesAndPrint=CUYI china-HK office. Graphics Edge -???(forgot the name pero china at may brand din)


----------



## simpledude21

MYDAMIT said:


> Sir image clip ito for laser printer manufacture din ito ng neenah yung gumawa ng JPSS. Myroon din isang maganda yung JOTO trim free...laht ito nasubukan ko pero kailangan mo medyo maganda ng press mo dito sensitive din ito sa pressure. Yung imgae clip pala pwede sa dark garment yung Joto sa light lang


is the designed self weeding paper used in the video is the same as what Transfer It is selling?


----------



## BroJames

I don't think transfer it uses self weeding paper


----------



## simpledude21

where can i buy this kind of ready made designs self weeding paper?


----------



## shariko

Good day po sir. I'm new here sa forums im interested sa heat press at sa cuyi laserpoint cutter nabinibenta mo. Sir nakita ko sa Fengreco na pwede na ung illustrator sa cuyi, totoo ba ito? thanks sa mga info


----------



## simpledude21

where can i buy a good brand of cutter/plotter having a budget of 20-25K?is redsail or cuyi a good catch?


----------



## BroJames

i went for liyu pero for delivery pa lang. 

kung vinyl cutting lang may software or plug in pa rin ang kailangan para pwede mag direct cut from corel draw or illustrator. Mas mura nga lang ito kaya sinasama na nila ang plug in sa price ng cutter or hindi na nila sinasabi na nakapatong na price ng plug in. 

taga saan ka simpledude21?

iko, natry mo na magtanong sa good image o sa iba?


----------



## shariko

D pa sir nakita ko lang sa site nila na pede na ai.


----------



## BroJames

yup pwede kung may plug in. Artcut yata and cutmate ang usual plug ins. Anyway, basta usually kasama na sa price iyan.


----------



## simpledude21

BroJames said:


> i went for liyu pero for delivery pa lang.
> 
> kung vinyl cutting lang may software or plug in pa rin ang kailangan para pwede mag direct cut from corel draw or illustrator. Mas mura nga lang ito kaya sinasama na nila ang plug in sa price ng cutter or hindi na nila sinasabi na nakapatong na price ng plug in.
> 
> taga saan ka simpledude21?
> 
> iko, natry mo na magtanong sa good image o sa iba?


sir what's liyu?is it a brand of cutter/plotter?where can i buy this brand?

im from lipa,batangas pa po.


----------



## BroJames

Yes brand iyan. Sa akin dito ko lang sa teesandprints cubao inorder. Meron din siguro sa iba. Same price kasi at medyo mas personalized ang technical assistance dito.


----------



## simpledude21

sir aside from these 3 brands mentioned (redsail,cuyi & liyu),ano pa po ba ibang alternative brand for roland and craft robo na good quality din ang performance?


----------



## slade

greetings mga sirs,

i'm just starting my heat press business, and i don't have a cutter/plotter yet(still saving money for it), i have a prospective client that needed a cutter/plotter on their design...is there anyone here that offers cutting services only? preferably san fernando, pampanga area.


----------



## BroJames

There are companies offering cutting services here in manila. Some companies should also be offering cutting services in pampanga. Try ask around.


----------



## Surat

simpledude21 said:


> sir aside from these 3 brands mentioned (redsail,cuyi & liyu),ano pa po ba ibang alternative brand for roland and craft robo na good quality din ang performance?


I don't think there are cutters currently for sale in the market other than those you mentioned already. As of now I think these are the only ones available here in the Philippines.


----------



## BroJames

redsail
cuyi
liyu
pcut (not contour capable)
I have heard of some other names but cannot recall them


----------



## shariko

BroJames said:


> Yes brand iyan. Sa akin dito ko lang sa teesandprints cubao inorder. Meron din siguro sa iba. Same price kasi at medyo mas personalized ang technical assistance dito.


Sir Angel thanks alot kanina pa akong umaga nag iisip kung saan ako ibili ng equipments bcoz of what uv,e said i decided to by at teesandprints. Maybe Sir Prince should give you a commission or something hahahha!

@Sir Prince in case mabasa mo e2 bukas pahingi ng discount punta ako dyan mamaya. lol


----------



## simpledude21

BroJames said:


> redsail
> cuyi
> liyu
> pcut (not contour capable)
> I have heard of some other names but cannot recall them


sir are these brands all have an optical eye in all their model units?


----------



## slade

sir angel, i'm out of the topic here, are you the same BroJames that sell airsoft stuffs?


----------



## MYDAMIT

BroJames said:


> redsail
> cuyi
> liyu
> pcut (not contour capable)
> I have heard of some other names but cannot recall them


Sir halos lahat ng china cutter ngayun ay may capable na sa contour cutting...may bago kami e testing mas higher specs compara sa iba pero parating palang..sa tingin ko kahit ano brand ng china cutter kung ok ang cutting software mas mapapabilis at mapapaganda ang cutting nito...sample nalang kung may artcut tapos may flexi or winpc ka same brand ng china cutter i think panalo parin yung high end software( only my opinion ).


----------



## MYDAMIT

BroJames;951012]sir ROQ kumusta laser transfer technology ngayon?

Yung mga laser trasnfer paper medyo improve na pero marami parin compatibality issue tylad ng mga printer and paper issue at heat press and paper issue. May mga laser trasnfer paper kasi na mas maganda ang printout pag gumamit ng oikdata o iba pang laser printer hnd bastat laser printer lang di tulad ng ink kahit ano printer mo bastat ok ang pigment ink ok na.

Ang dialog naman ng screenart, distributor ng neenah.
Sir distributor pa ba ng neenah ang screenart nawala na kasi sila sa website eh?

Hindi lang naman sa pressure nag kakatalo pag dating sa plastisol trasnfer mahalaga din yung even heating ng filament kaya natatalo ang china cutter pag dating dito kasi medyo pareho halos lahat ng filament na ginagamit nila nagkakatalo lang sa body o style ng press. Pero kung high end na china cutter naman(good filament) medyo mahal na almost kapareho na ng US made.


Para sa akin kung nag sisimula palang sa transfer biz at karamihan ng gagamitin mo ay trasnfer paper, sublimation or vinyl ok na yung china press. At kung transfer It style naman ang biz mo karamihan ay plastisol design mas mabuting mag invest ka ng magandang press (US made).


----------



## padi18

slade said:


> greetings mga sirs,
> 
> i'm just starting my heat press business, and i don't have a cutter/plotter yet(still saving money for it), i have a prospective client that needed a cutter/plotter on their design...is there anyone here that offers cutting services only? preferably san fernando, pampanga area.


si sir gambino alam ko tiga pampanga me cutter yun


----------



## BroJames

shariko said:


> Sir Angel thanks alot kanina pa akong umaga nag iisip kung saan ako ibili ng equipments bcoz of what uv,e said i decided to by at teesandprints. Maybe Sir Prince should give you a commission or something hahahha!
> 
> @Sir Prince in case mabasa mo e2 bukas pahingi ng discount punta ako dyan mamaya. lol


 Pero 30x30cm o 12"x12" lang CUYI press P12500. Pero high pressure ito. Ito daw yung binebenta sa ebay US. Meron din sila iba't ibang sizes. May 40x60cm din sila less than 20K. Hindi ko pa nakita pero matagal na daw nila benta ito at wala naman pa daw returns for repairs.

Sa angeles si Prince ngayon. Puta din ako mamaya para isukat ang base para pagawa ako ng stante.




simpledude21 said:


> sir are these brands all have an optical eye in all their model units?


 No. They have a laser beam but it is not an optical eye. As a general rule, it is best to register them manually using your computer to move the blade and manually clicking some buttons if the blade is positioned right above the registration marks.

Anyone who say the red lasers on these brands are optical eyes or some kind of automatic registration system is lying.




slade said:


> sir angel, i'm out of the topic here, are you the same BroJames that sell airsoft stuffs?


yup



padi18 said:


> si sir gambino alam ko tiga pampanga me cutter yun


Liyu sa kanya and the last time we PM each other OK naman daw sa kanya. Liyu din order ko.

Sir slade, maybe hanapin mo name nya dito at try mo siya PM


----------



## simpledude21

aside from proworld,is there anyone else who sells ready made heat transfer designs?sa china ba meron?also dito sa pinas aside from Transfer It?


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir ito yung bago brand na cutter na aminng tenetest mas upgrade ang specs compara sa iba my SD slot pa. Pero wla pa ako result o info about sa testing nila...

ShenZhen Haiwojia Technology Development Co., Ltd.

http://static.youku.com/v1.0.0173/v/swf/loader.swf?VideoIDS=XMjgwMDkxNjUy&embedid=NjcuODEuMjEwLjI3AjcwMDIyOTEzAnN6aGFpd28uY29tAi9tYWluLmFzcA==&showAd=0


----------



## BroJames

May ARM na. Ano ang expected retail price range ng mga iyan dito sa atin?


----------



## simpledude21

MYDAMIT said:


> Sir ito yung bago brand na cutter na aminng tenetest mas upgrade ang specs compara sa iba my SD slot pa. Pero wla pa ako result o info about sa testing nila...
> 
> ShenZhen Haiwojia Technology Development Co., Ltd.
> 
> http://static.youku.com/v1.0.0173/v...OTEzAnN6aGFpd28uY29tAi9tYWluLmFzcA==&showAd=0


are you the one who will sell it here?or buying is directly to the supplier?what about the performance?


----------



## BroJames

Hopefully ROQ's brother will sell them here. I won't be surprised if it cost 2-3X or more than current China cutters in the market. And I am not sure if I can wait.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir it think it will cost same price with redsail and cuyi...we will post our pricing @ facebook but now t his cutter is still in testing.
Yung ARM hnd ito tulad ng ARMS ng craftrobo same process with cuyi yung red dot ang upgrade lang dito sa nakikita ko is yung speed ng processor na 32 bit na at SD slot.


----------



## simpledude21

mga sirs do you have an idea how much a craft robo 8in width in philippine market?ok na po ba ang 8in width for a heat transfer business?

also balik ko lang yung question ko about ready made heat transfer designs.aside from proworld,is there anyone in the world who sells this kind of supplies?how about sa china meron ba?dito sa atin,sa Transfer It lang ba meron?


----------



## BroJames

Craftrobo 8" cost about 22-22k here in the Philippines. I've received offers of 20k. I think cost of importing one via balikbayan box is about 17K so 20K is fair game. The 8" craftrobo is perfect for cutting A4 size transfers. It would be too tedious using a China cutter for this purpose because you need to register 4 points for every transfers. And the there is the question of how accurate that would be. While a perfect registration is possible in theory, in practice, you have to peek inside the cutter and move the cutter blade's tip to all 4 registration marks. You can check the horizontal alignment a little easier(if you can manage to see the registration marks on the horizontal paper accurately). But peeking though the paper bin it is more difficult to see if the blade tip is vertically aligned to the registration marks on the horizontal paper. 

Now imagine further that you will cutting 12 transfers of the same design. That means 12 manual registration on 4 points. For redsail I think it is 5 registration points. But still, it is possible if you do the manual calibration properly and patiently. I still think it is a good tradeoff for the cheaper price (for people with the patience and discipline).

So, craftrobo is about the minimum requirement(and cheapest) for contour cutting. The ARM will automatically read the registration marks on the transfer papaer and align the cutter's registration system automatically.


----------



## simpledude21

BroJames said:


> Craftrobo 8" cost about 22-22k here in the Philippines. I've received offers of 20k. I think cost of importing one via balikbayan box is about 17K so 20K is fair game. The 8" craftrobo is perfect for cutting A4 size transfers. It would be too tedious using a China cutter for this purpose because you need to register 4 points for every transfers. And the there is the question of how accurate that would be. While a perfect registration is possible in theory, in practice, you have to peek inside the cutter and move the cutter blade's tip to all 4 registration marks. You can check the horizontal alignment a little easier(if you can manage to see the registration marks on the horizontal paper accurately). But peeking though the paper bin it is more difficult to see if the blade tip is vertically aligned to the registration marks on the horizontal paper.
> 
> Now imagine further that you will cutting 12 transfers of the same design. That means 12 manual registration on 4 points. For redsail I think it is 5 registration points. But still, it is possible if you do the manual calibration properly and patiently. I still think it is a good tradeoff for the cheaper price (for people with the patience and discipline).
> 
> So, craftrobo is about the minimum requirement(and cheapest) for contour cutting. The ARM will automatically read the registration marks on the transfer papaer and align the cutter's registration system automatically.


appreciate all the tips and suggestions.i think ill go with this cutter for a start.it will be easy for me to use this than the other machine which i have to manually calibrate the blade since im not that adept in using a cutter/plotter.


----------



## BroJames

Yes. While that cutter limits you to A4 sized transfers (although it can cut longer than 11"), you will definitely excel in precision contour cutting. And I think that cutter can also cut smaller designs with more accurate angles.


----------



## simpledude21

do you know who's the dealer here of craft robo products?


----------



## MYDAMIT

simpledude21 said:


> aside from proworld,is there anyone else who sells ready made heat transfer designs?sa china ba meron?also dito sa pinas aside from Transfer It?


Sir yung Pro world galing sa ibat ibang vendor yung kanilang transfer, myroon din sa china pero mas maganda pag maramihan ang bibilhin mo. ito yung mga vendor na gumagawa at nag bebenta ng plastisol
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## BroJames

simpledude21 said:


> do you know who's the dealer here of craft robo products?


I am not sure if there is an official distributor but some companies carrying graphtec products were posted a while back. Try search at sulit.com.ph

Teestudio at monumento and cash and carry has them.


----------



## simpledude21

thank you so much sa lahat ng ating mga resource persons.they're really a big help sa aming mga newbie.


----------



## simpledude21

MYDAMIT said:


> Sir yung Pro world galing sa ibat ibang vendor yung kanilang transfer, myroon din sa china pero mas maganda pag maramihan ang bibilhin mo. ito yung mga vendor na gumagawa at nag bebenta ng plastisol
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


sir do you know a chinese company who sells plastisol transfers?


----------



## BroJames

that should be graphics edge


----------



## simpledude21

BroJames said:


> that should be graphics edge


i mean in china.i want to go direct to the manufacturer itself.


----------



## BroJames

Try alibaba


----------



## padi18

tama po si sir bj. si sir sano sa china na-order din ng mga gamit nya thru alibaba


----------



## simpledude21

naku dami po scammer sa alibaba.kahit yung may mga nakalagay na gold trusted company seal nila mga scammer din pala.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Marami rin pero sa biz kailangan mo mag try at makipagsapalaran. kung may kakilala kang seller na dati mo nang nabilhan pwede siguro mag pa order kanalng sa kanya.


----------



## BroJames

Nabibili kasi yung mga "gold trust" o "gold member" na iyan although madami rin na legit. If you do try alibaba, when sending funds, be sure to send money or T/T to a company account and not a personal account. Also be wary of people who are too eager to deal with you.

Pwede mo rin google para sa mga exhibits sa China. Kung may balak ka rin pumunta wise decision ito kasi iba't ibang companies ang makakausap mo dyan and maybe you can visit their "factories". Usually concentrated na szenzhen area naman mga international companies.


----------



## simpledude21

i just want to sum up the infos about the materials and equipments i need to setup my heat transfer business.

1. heat press machine (16x20 English Version)
2. cutting plotter (if this is really necessity for my business then i have to buy one also)
3. EPSON T13 CISS
4. shirts
5. ready made heat transfer designs
6. regular transfer paper
7. vinyl transfer paper

do i miss something?you can suggest if there's anything i should need pa aside from this list.


----------



## Surat

simpledude21 said:


> i just want to sum up the infos about the materials and equipments i need to setup my heat transfer business.
> 
> 1. heat press machine (16x20 English Version)
> 2. cutting plotter (if this is really necessity for my business then i have to buy one also)
> 3. EPSON T13 CISS
> 4. shirts
> 5. ready made heat transfer designs
> 6. regular transfer paper
> 7. vinyl transfer paper
> 
> do i miss something?you can suggest if there's anything i should need pa aside from this list.


Specify: Pigment Ink for your printer
Transfer papers: Jetpro SS / Transjet II -- for lights and 3G Opaque -- for darks (more suggestion here please)

Cutter/Plotter is NOT necessary but it is AN ADVANTAGE and since you added Vinyl in your list, then it is necessary for you to have a cutter.


----------



## simpledude21

thank you sir for the suggestion.i think i really need the cutting plotter since im planning to do basketball jersey printing since its really a customized item.


----------



## simpledude21

sir can i use the CraftRobo CE330-20 A4 Size for cutting jersey name and number?


----------



## Surat

simpledude21 said:


> sir can i use the CraftRobo CE330-20 A4 Size for cutting jersey name and number?


Oo naman po. Ang setback mo lang po nyan is its limited cutting size kasi kung more than 7 inches ang height ng number tapos 2 figures, ang tendency po is doble ang cutting job mo since di ka pwede mag cut ng naka landscape nyan(cutting area is limited to 7.7 inches width in CE330).

All in all, its a good choice for starters. Ako po gamit ko is Silhouette SD, pareho lang ng CE330.


----------



## BroJames

Cutting width is limited to a little less than 8" but the cutting length is more than is needed even for Yao Ming's oversized jersey. I think it can cut about 39" in length.


----------



## millian

hi guys!, i'm new here and is interested in this. i've read some stuff here but there are a lot terms that is still new for me like product names and procedures. i wanted to know if there's a good way to start off.

for materials and machines, usually how much would it cost me to get started, i would prefer stuff that isn't the cheapest but the most reliable instead even if it would cost a little bit more,so how much do you would i need to save to start? 

thanks.

edit:
sorry for the additional question but i would like to ask, can heat transfer method do bulk entries and stuff like the one done w/ silk screen.

so far, as i've read i'd be needing 1 heat press (should i pick swing away or clamp type?and what scale would be more reliable to start with)
a printer,do i only need to change the cartridge for the type of ink or do i need 2?

any site recommendation for supplies and where to buy these? i just found teesandprints and teestudio, haven't contacted them yet though.


----------



## BroJames

The best china heat press is about P28-35,000 (16x20"). US counterpart is about P100K. The choice of clam, swing or drawer type does not concern reliability. With drawer or swing type, your hands are away from the hot press as you arrange the shirt and transfer on the platen.

You need to use pigment inks.


----------



## millian

i see,about the printer I read an article that a bulk ink system isn't necessarily or is only needed and recommended if you'll be using it everyday to avoid wasting ink.

do i need another set of printer if i would also add sublimation heat press like with mugs and polyester materials?

cutter plotter can wait right?what services would i miss if i don't purchase one?


----------



## simpledude21

Surat said:


> Oo naman po. Ang setback mo lang po nyan is its limited cutting size kasi kung more than 7 inches ang height ng number tapos 2 figures, ang tendency po is doble ang cutting job mo since di ka pwede mag cut ng naka landscape nyan(cutting area is limited to 7.7 inches width in CE330).
> 
> All in all, its a good choice for starters. Ako po gamit ko is Silhouette SD, pareho lang ng CE330.


yes thats what i thought.pag 2 digit number,2 separate cutting sya since only 1 digit ang kasya sa isang pag portrait ang position ng number.pag naka-landscape naman,masyado maliit ang size ng magiging number.di bagay sa jersey.actually parang im leaning to the cuyi cutting plotter.may nag-offer kasi sakin na 24" cuyi cutting plotter plus the 16x20 cuyi heat press (yung red) for a total of 34K with freebies na rin which is pasok sa budget ko.


----------



## BroJames

China cutter should be around P20-22,000 with software. I am not sure of other sizes but the one I saw has a 12"x12" heating area or about +14" plate. P12,500. A regular non-heavy duty 16x20" China clam type press is about 16-18,000. 

If a 16x20" Cuyi press exists and is offered with a 24" cuyi with contour software P34k a good price even without the freebies. Who is the vendor?

As to craftrobo, its strength is in the automation and accuracy(contour cutting) as well as the cutting details. If you plan on cutting jersey numbers then a China cutter should do. As long as you have the corel draw or illustrator plug-in, I think you can do away with the flexi8 software usually bundled with it and save around P4-5k. 

So check carefully what's really included in the 34k


----------



## BroJames

Benedict, a bulk ink system is not necessary but it will save about 90% in ink cost.

You don't really need another printer for sublimation inks but you need to change to sublimation cartridge everytime you want to print sublimation and do a head clean. The same when reverting back to your regular inks. A separate printer will just make things easier especially if you use both inks frequently.


----------



## simpledude21

what i read kasi dito sa forum is that the red china heat press is the english version.so its somewhat counterpart or a better alternative for a US heat press.and its first time ive seen a cuyi heat press.tiningnan ko mismo yung box and inopen sakin,cuyi nga talaga yung box.the heat press package is at 12,000 then yung cutting plotter is at 22,500.ang mga freebies lang naman mga regular transfer paper saka teflon sheet and some ready made artwork.


----------



## millian

thanks, i'll probably go around the market this week to follow up some info and see if i can find a good deal. i'll post back till then XD


----------



## BroJames

I still think that the red cuyi is 12x12" or (14x14" or so). Do verify just to make sure there are no unpleasant surprise.

If you are referring to this package at P34,500 then that is one of the better deals as deals at sulit are. But it's a 12"x12" press(14"x14" or slightly larger plates). http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/3846846/T-Shirt+Heat+Press+Machine+%26+Cuyi+Optical+Cutter+Plotter+Package?referralKeywords=heat+press&featureType=1

*What You Get From P34,500.00 ?*​ 1 Unit Heavy Duty Heat Press - Industrial Quality Red​ 1 Unit 24" Cuyi Cutter Plotter w/ Optical Eye Contour Cutting Capability Red​ 1 Cuyi Stand w/ Sticker Roller & Holder​ T-shirt Sticker Vinyl​ Car Stickers​ a Detailed Video Tutorial ​ Detailed Manual - From Installation, Editing, Basice Cutting and Advanced Contour Cutting w/ Troubleshooting / Maintenance​ Ready To Cut Designs in Vector Files​ 1 Meter Carbon Fiber Sticker​ 2 Mini T-Shirts​ 2 Mouse Pads​ 10 Pcs U.S. Light Transfer Paper​ 10 U.S. Dark Transfer Paper​ Video Tutorial​ Detailed Instruction Manual

I do think that it is a good press though and its the one I planned on getting and from that same shop. The shop is small but they import and distribute to other shops.

Benedict, do shop around and see what fits your needs. Listen to what they have to say but don't believe them until you confirm the info elsewhere. ​


----------



## millian

yep that's the one from TeesAndPrint that i'm using to compare with other deals.

do i have to get a 6 in 1 heat press or i'm better off w/ buying the press for each type of job.

i wonder if i can negotiate and customize the package XD

do you get your supplies from them, how was it? cause i'm thinking that i would probably buy from a good supplier so i can land everything w/ a single deal. might save some more with that.


----------



## simpledude21

BroJames said:


> I still think that the red cuyi is 12x12" or (14x14" or so). Do verify just to make sure there are no unpleasant surprise.
> 
> If you are referring to this package at P34,500 then that is one of the better deals as deals at sulit are. But it's a 12"x12" press(14"x14" or slightly larger plates). T-Shirt Heat Press Machine & Cuyi Optical Cutter Plotter Package Philippines - 3846846
> 
> *What You Get From P34,500.00 ?*​
> 
> 1 Unit Heavy Duty Heat Press - Industrial Quality Red
> 
> 
> 1 Unit 24" Cuyi Cutter Plotter w/ Optical Eye Contour Cutting Capability Red
> 
> 
> 1 Cuyi Stand w/ Sticker Roller & Holder
> 
> 
> T-shirt Sticker Vinyl
> 
> 
> Car Stickers
> 
> 
> a Detailed Video Tutorial
> 
> 
> Detailed Manual - From Installation, Editing, Basice Cutting and Advanced Contour Cutting w/ Troubleshooting / Maintenance
> 
> 
> Ready To Cut Designs in Vector Files
> 
> 
> 1 Meter Carbon Fiber Sticker
> 
> 
> 2 Mini T-Shirts
> 
> 
> 2 Mouse Pads
> 
> 
> 10 Pcs U.S. Light Transfer Paper
> 
> 
> 10 U.S. Dark Transfer Paper
> 
> 
> Video Tutorial
> 
> 
> Detailed Instruction Manual​
> 
> 
> I do think that it is a good press though and its the one I planned on getting and from that same shop. The shop is small but they import and distribute to other shops.​
> 
> 
> Benedict, do shop around and see what fits your needs. Listen to what they have to say but don't believe them until you confirm the info elsewhere.​


this is the same package that they're offering me.but they told me the size of the heat press machine is 16x20.can someone from teesandprints verify this?kasi im favoring their package offer compare sa iba.pero kung maliit yung size,i might as well look for another vendor.


----------



## flatbedprinter

I use puffer tshirt printer direct print on tshirt.
it is epson 4880 ink printer.can print white ink.
model pu8-08fz tshirt printer information:

*Printable Size: 380mm X 480mm
　 Continuous Printing or Discontinuous Printing
　 8-Color Ink Tanks ,Easy-To-Install Design.
　 industrialized Print Machine
　 High-printing Speed, A4 full color (720dpi)/60 sec.
　 Printng Height : 2cm
　 Auto Online　　
　 Save Power Mode
　 Low Cost Printing
　 FOB Shanghai China price:5500us$*


----------



## BroJames

The owner of TeesAndPrints is Prince aka Abstracist here at TSF. I do not know him and have not met him. I first visited their shop last year (because it is walking distance from my shop) and was not impressed by the small shop. Pero I have exchanged a few text with Prince and it seems he very seldom goes to his shop and concentrates on importation and distribution to other heat transfer dealers. He is the first at sulit.com to offer the cuyi heat press, and he has mentioned that "exported to US" press at least once before the sulit ad, so that gives credence to his importation. Other offers lagged behind by a few weeks. 

Simpledude, the cuyi is not that small. The 12"x12" or 30cm x 30cm is the recommended heating area (I think). The platen is about 14" square. It is ideal for A4 transfers and does seem to be a better product than slightly larger press sold at slightly lower to same price. I honestly think that it is better than most 15x15" in the market. A decent 16x20" China press costs about 20-30k. 

I have not done any business with Prince so far. I think he is OK to deal with.

Benedict, as to finding a good supplier, It is good to deal with a single supplier but buy a few items from others from time to time to stay abreast of market and price changes.

As to a 6-in-1 press I'd recommend it for people who plan to offer mug, plate and cap printing services along with t-shirts but are still not ready to invest in individual machines. Like someone just starting out and still unsure about the business he is in, has limited funds, or has a cramped space. But if your main line is t-shirt then I think it is adviable to get at least a heavy duty and high pressure heat press for the shirt. The 6-in-1 can print shirts but is not a high pressure press as required by some transfer papers. Larger stand alone press are also easier to operate in this regard.


----------



## simpledude21

BroJames said:


> The owner of TeesAndPrints is Prince aka Abstracist here at TSF. I do not know him and have not met him. I first visited their shop last year (because it is walking distance from my shop) and was not impressed by the small shop. Pero I have exchanged a few text with Prince and it seems he very seldom goes to his shop and concentrates on importation and distribution to other heat transfer dealers. He is the first at sulit.com to offer the cuyi heat press, and he has mentioned that "exported to US" press at least once before the sulit ad, so that gives credence to his importation. Other offers lagged behind by a few weeks.
> 
> Simpledude, the cuyi is not that small. The 12"x12" or 30cm x 30cm is the recommended heating area (I think). The platen is about 14" square. It is ideal for A4 transfers and does seem to be a better product than slightly larger press sold at slightly lower to same price. I honestly think that it is better than most 15x15" in the market. A decent 16x20" China press costs about 20-30k.
> 
> I have not done any business with Prince so far. I think he is OK to deal with.


sir thanks for the advise.im planning to buy ready made heat transfer graphics at proworld.im interested with their designs wherein they have a size of 14x16, 19x15 etc. these are large designs and i think the heat press will not be suitable for that kind of size.if ever their heat press is lower than 16x24 then id go only for their cuyi 24" cutting plotter package as long as they will provide a very good tutorial on how to operate that machine.


----------



## BroJames

Those are plastisol transfers and you should be better off with swing type press that costs P23-30k. TeeStudio.net has one that cost P23k. 

Are you opening a shop for transfers or will you be selling shirts with the transfers on?


----------



## simpledude21

im planning to have ready made graphics displayed in a stand na pwede pumili mga customers kung ano mga gusto nila.then i will also have a ready made shirts with design na.siguro pressed lang ako 1 shirt for every size.yung mga designs lang na alam ko magiging patok sa mga customers.then syempre yung customized shirt na kung may papa-design na iba yung customer.saka pala yung mga basketball jerseys.


----------



## simpledude21

BroJames said:


> Those are plastisol transfers and you should be better off with swing type press that costs P23-30k. TeeStudio.net has one that cost P23k.
> 
> Are you opening a shop for transfers or will you be selling shirts with the transfers on?


sir ano po ba ang advantage ng swing type if i will use plastisol transfers?di ba pwede ang clam type heat press sa mga ganitong transfers?


----------



## BroJames

Good luck. I suggest take a look at the 16x20" swing type press of teestudio. Mine is drawer type. Forget the 14-18K clam type 16x20" heat press.

Currently, I have a semi-automatic drawer type that looks exactly like this








Lower heating board could be pulled out complete,more convenient for printing
Upper heating board open automatically when reaching the set time​


----------



## simpledude21

nagpunta ako sa branch ng teestudio sa Cash N Carry pero walang na-mention sakin yung staff nila regarding that heat press.merong inoffer sakin na english version color black yung nasa pic.pero yung ganyang drawer type wala.package nila is 14K.wala rin kasi sila price ng cutting plotter.gusto ko sana isang vendor na lang pagbibilhan ko para pag may problem sa mga machines,isang location na lang pupuntahan ko


----------



## BroJames

Sa website nila swing type nakalagay. P23k. Yung 14k nila is 15x15 na english version.


----------



## simpledude21

wala naka-indicate dun sa pricelist nila sa website yung drawer type na heat press.meron dun swing type saka yung auto press which is 25K naman.hindi kaya yun ang sinasabi nyo na drawer type.


----------



## rafael520

hello guyuz, newbie here.. tanong ko lang kung pwede ulitin ang pag heat press sa dark transfer sa isang tshirt na hindi pa naman nalalabhan or nagagmit. TIA


----------



## millian

hmm... i already have some ideas about the H-press machine.
now,any pointers for printers and transfer papers like whats stuff to avoid?


----------



## padi18

simpledude21 said:


> i just want to sum up the infos about the materials and equipments i need to setup my heat transfer business.
> 
> 1. heat press machine (16x20 English Version)
> 2. cutting plotter (if this is really necessity for my business then i have to buy one also)
> 3. EPSON T13 CISS
> 4. shirts
> 5. ready made heat transfer designs
> 6. regular transfer paper
> 7. vinyl transfer paper
> 
> do i miss something?you can suggest if there's anything i should need pa aside from this list.


add po kayo ng teflon, gunting at knife cutter


----------



## rafael520

padi18 said:


> add po kayo ng teflon, gunting at knife cutter


add k n rin ng applicatiion tape since you will be using vinyl transfer


----------



## simpledude21

sir para san ang application tape?and balikan ko lang yung question ko regarding ready made plastisol transfers like what proworld is selling kung ano recommended na heat press for that..clam type or swing type?


----------



## BroJames

sa vinyl, dito mo ididikit temporarily ang cut vinyl.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYHYYePdPbw[/media][media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDcHV_trVEM&feature=related[/media]


----------



## Surat

simpledude21 said:


> sir para san ang application tape?and balikan ko lang yung question ko regarding ready made plastisol transfers like what proworld is selling kung ano recommended na heat press for that..clam type or swing type?


Application Tape po usually ginagamit yun sa vinyl stickers pang 'LIFT' nung na-contour cut na sticker lalo kung hiwa-hiwalay ang mga elements like text and geometric shapes -- para hindi mahirap i-apply lets say, sa hood ng sasakyan. Sa pagkaka alam ko po iba ang "application tape" ng ginagamit sa heatpress -- mylar tape ata tawag dun, search ka na lang po me nag discuss na nyan dito.

Sa akin po di na need ang application tape sa heatpress vinyl kasi meron namang plastic backing yung mga vinyl.

PERO pwedeng magamit yan sa contour cut Dark transfers.


----------



## simpledude21

for the meantime di ko priority ang sticker printing.kung yung application tape is for sticker lang then i guess di ko na muna sya kelangan.


----------



## Surat

Actually pag me cutter-plotter ka, malapit na malapit diyan ang vinyl sticker cutting, lalo kapag me mga kakilala kang me mga sasakyan at mahilig mag didikit ng kung ano-ano madaling pagkakitaan yan


----------



## BroJames

o scooters. motorcycles, etc


----------



## simpledude21

mga sirs, is there anyone here have tried to use PCUT CT630 cutting plotter?any feedback regarding this machine.


----------



## Surat

Merong ilalabas na bago ang Silhouette (Silhouette Cameo - coming in October 2011) mas malaki ang cutting width (12" na!) hehehe Plus me added support daw sa files from other software, baka pwede na ai or cdr.

parang gusto ko ibenta SD ko


----------



## pootot

Hi! good day to all and the masters here in the printing community. My name is Ed i'm from Pasig city and I would like to ask for all of your opinion when it comes to deciding of getting a heatpress machine. I sit advisable for a beginner like me to get a 6in1 heatpress machine just to start a small business? TIA


----------



## BroJames

Surat said:


> Merong ilalabas na bago ang Silhouette (Silhouette Cameo - coming in October 2011) mas malaki ang cutting width (12" na!) hehehe Plus me added support daw sa files from other software, baka pwede na ai or cdr.
> `
> parang gusto ko ibenta SD ko


ang tanong lang magkano ang 12" craftrobo. 




pootot said:


> Hi! good day to all and the masters here in the printing community. My name is Ed i'm from Pasig city and I would like to ask for all of your opinion when it comes to deciding of getting a heatpress machine. I sit advisable for a beginner like me to get a 6in1 heatpress machine just to start a small business? TIA



The 6-in-1 is good for people with limited budget but want to offer the printing of mugs, plates, caps and shirts. The same for people with very limited space.

But the limitation is that it is not designed for high pressure pressing and some papers require high pressure. As tour business grows it is also awkward for you to be changing the heating element when a customer want to have some pictures printed on mugs when you just finished some caps. It does not make you very professional and some people buy heat press that opens automatically just to impress customers.

Still, it won't be a waste to start with a 6in1. It just depends on your purpose and budget.

But if you want to go into serious heat transfer then buy one that is dedicated for a specific purpose. For t-shirts, a 10-13k press will do but an 20-30k press is better built and gives you a bigger pressing area. You can do it in 2 steps with a smaller press but that won't impress customers (if you plan to press in front of them). 

US press costs 50K upwards.


----------



## Surat

Hindi na po ata siya Craftrobo, kasi meron na silang sariling software, yung Silhouette Studio so its possible na ang driver na gagamitin nila is not from Graphtec anymore.

$299.00 intro price po. eh yung SD ko po $270.00 ata bili ko dati


----------



## BroJames

magkano landed cost mo including duties and taxes and under the table?


----------



## Surat

BroJames said:


> magkano landed cost mo including duties and taxes and under the table?


Nabili ko po ito nung nasa labas pa ako so yung price na yun lang an cost ko


----------



## BroJames

Paano mo ipapasok dito ang bagong cutter? 

Within the next few years malamang bababa pa mga prices. Pero hindi naman pwede forever waiting.


----------



## Surat

Mostly balikbayan boxes ginagamit ng mga nasa abroad di po ba?

Yun na nga po eh, bababa din ang presyo kaso nga kung kailangan mo na agad e mapapabili ka talaga. 

Ako naman natuwa lang kasi mukhang maganda yung CAMEO, portable din pero 12" na saka hindi kasing mahal ng Graphtec, di hamak na mas malaki kesa SD-- minsan kasi nakakabitin magdesign sa 7" width  hehehe 

Me support na din daw sa *.svg files

Silhouette Cameo


----------



## pootot

BroJames said:


> The 6-in-1 is good for people with limited budget but want to offer the printing of mugs, plates, caps and shirts. The same for people with very limited space.
> 
> But the limitation is that it is not designed for high pressure pressing and some papers require high pressure. As tour business grows it is also awkward for you to be changing the heating element when a customer want to have some pictures printed on mugs when you just finished some caps. It does not make you very professional and some people buy heat press that opens automatically just to impress customers.
> 
> Still, it won't be a waste to start with a 6in1. It just depends on your purpose and budget.
> 
> But if you want to go into serious heat transfer then buy one that is dedicated for a specific purpose. For t-shirts, a 10-13k press will do but an 20-30k press is better built and gives you a bigger pressing area. You can do it in 2 steps with a smaller press but that won't impress customers (if you plan to press in front of them).
> 
> US press costs 50K upwards.


Sir BroJames thanks for the reply. So it means that you can't use the tshirt heat press machine and the other press machine at the same time? I saw an Ads in sulit that sells an industrial quality 6in1 multi function heatpress machine which says recommended for business and mass production for just 17.5k (without the printer). I calculated the price of the individual machines and it'll cost me around 40-50k but unfortunately I'm a budgetarian . My purpose is to be able to provide good quality heat press designed shirts and the others targeting individual buyers and large volume orders. Thanks.


----------



## Surat

Sir Ed(Pootot) tama po, because there's only 1 plug into the time/temp controller, so one at a time lang po ang gamit ng mga presses.

I'm currently using my 6-in-1(china)as shirt press, gusto ko ang control nya sa pressure kasi mas magaan ang pressing/lifting ng heat platen kesa sa clamshell ko. IF you are planning on offering other heat applied services other than shirts, okay ang 6-in-1, pero kung shirts lang, it will be better to go for a drawer or a swing-type single press kasi iba pa rin ang DEDICATED machine kesa multiple use lalo na sa heatpress.

[FYI lang po, binili ko yung 6-in-1 ko kasi gusto ko nga mag offer ng ibang products(mugs etc)and to top it all, me back-up yung clamshell ko. although now I prefer to press shirts using the 6-in-1 kasi swing-type]


----------



## BroJames

Sir Ed, kung 17.5k ordinary 6-in-1 lang iyan. Iisang power supply lang iyan.

If your purpose is *"to be able to provide good quality heat press designed shirts and the others targeting individual buyers and large volume orders*" then go for a stand alone tee shirt heat press. The P12,500 CUYI heat press seems nice. For plates, mugs, and caps, you can use the 6-in-1 and maybe replace them as your business grows. 

Ano pala budget mo? 

2tz, magkano kuha mo sa 6-in-1 mo na swing type?

Meron na pala 6-in-1 with 15x15" shirt platen.


----------



## pootot

Thanks for the replies Sir 2ts and Sir Angel. I actually went on buying the 6in1 heat press machine and a sublimation ink printer as my budget constrained me of getting individual machines but I will surely take notes of all the helpful tips from all you guys you are all so kind. BTW the main machine is a swing type. The personnel from the store are very informative and helpful and answered all my questions and even the owner it self is very kind and accommodating. I will keep on reading threads here in this forum so that I could learn more. They will deliver it tomorrow and I hope it will be delivered in due time cause I work during midnight. Sir 2ts and Sir Angel thank you again for the replies and tips. Please keep it coming.


----------



## BroJames

Congrats. I also almost bought one too as my shop in QC is very small. I planned on a 12X12"(more like 14"x14") but ended up with a 16x20" drawer type. Exactly a week now I still have to find the proper place for it.

Where is Bgy Pineda. I live in Caniogan


----------



## Surat

BroJames said:


> 2tz, magkano kuha mo sa 6-in-1 mo na swing type?


19K pa po yun dati. Dyan po sa coronet(T&P).

No problem po Sir Ed, glad to share something useful.


----------



## millian

guys, what transfer papers(brands or types) are you gonna use/using for your prints?
i was told that i need to cut out each letters or use a cutter/plotter machine if i want to have a lettering on a shirt w/ clean borders(not having to print behind it a square background or to cut off the image's form)

i'm speaking about dark colored shirts transfers(white seems fine with a little bit of it). is there a transfer paper that would only apply what is printed on it to the shirt without excess colors like white border/outline(even w/ images not just letterings)? or i really have to save up for a cutter machine XD.must save for that then if really needed.

i'm gonna stick w/ pigment inks since i wont be using(for now) any sublimations(for mugs and stuff) and i was told that it may be cause some problems if i switch out inks too much so i decided to stick w/ one first and later purchase a second one for it.
after transfer paper,i need to sample out diff. brands of tees and find one that wont shrink or anything like that.(any brands i have to look for?)
currently(reading back on some print types,press and inks) (still reading through transfer papers and other stuff) lot's of stuff XD


----------



## Surat

millian said:


> guys, what transfer papers(brands or types) are you gonna use/using for your prints?


 I'm currently using Neenah JPSS & 3G (gunning for Transjet II)




millian said:


> i was told that i need to cut out each letters or use a cutter/plotter machine if i want to have a lettering on a shirt w/ clean borders(not having to print behind it a square background or to cut off the image's form)


 Using Dark transfer, yes you have to do that IF you don't want to print the shirt color AROUND your lettering, otherwise you'll need to use Vinyl.OR you could use pre-printed plastisol transfers (letters and numbers)



millian said:


> i'm speaking about dark colored shirts transfers(white seems fine with a little bit of it). is there a transfer paper that would only apply what is printed on it to the shirt without excess colors like white border/outline(even w/ images not just letterings)?


There are Self weeding papers but I think most are only for light colored shirts(if you find something for dark please post back ) then again, you can print the borders with the color of the shirt to make it blend.



millian said:


> or i really have to save up for a cutter machine XD.must save for that then if really needed.


 yup, it would be a wise decision



millian said:


> i'm gonna stick w/ pigment inks since i wont be using(for now) any sublimations(for mugs and stuff) and i was told that it may be cause some problems if i switch out inks too much so i decided to stick w/ one first and later purchase a second one for it.


 1 printer for 2 sets of Ink I think will waste time and resources better save up for a second printer for your sublimation.



millian said:


> after transfer paper,i need to sample out diff. brands of tees and find one that wont shrink or anything like that.(any brands i have to look for?)


 Try this link please


----------



## wilson986

sa EB namin ngayon dito kina sir JC me ipopost kami about plastisol transfer later pero pag-aaralan pa namin napakamura ng cost


----------



## Surat

wilson986 said:


> sa EB namin ngayon dito kina sir JC me ipopost kami about plastisol transfer later pero pag-aaralan pa namin napakamura ng cost


Sana pwede ang personal designs dyan, kahit walang sariling screen print equipments.

Aabangan po namin yan sir Wheels. Thanks.


----------



## pootot

BroJames said:


> Congrats. I also almost bought one too as my shop in QC is very small. I planned on a 12X12"(more like 14"x14") but ended up with a 16x20" drawer type. Exactly a week now I still have to find the proper place for it.
> 
> Where is Bgy Pineda. I live in Caniogan


Sir Brgy. Pineda is in front of rizal medical hospital in between bagong ilog and kapitolyo. Lapit ka lang pala. Sa arellano university caniogan ako nag aral nung high school.

Just got my 6in1 heatpress machine (as I type this) thanks to Elmer of T's&P's for the tutorial and explanation.


----------



## BroJames

Kilala mo ang nagdeliver?


----------



## simpledude21

ano po pwede ko gamitin na transfer paper if im going to print a jersey number.example is color violet with white stroke on the edge of its numbers.also balik ko lang po yung question ko if you have any feedback about PCUT CT630 cutter/plotter


----------



## simpledude21

pootot said:


> Sir Brgy. Pineda is in front of rizal medical hospital in between bagong ilog and kapitolyo. Lapit ka lang pala. Sa arellano university caniogan ako nag aral nung high school.
> 
> Just got my 6in1 heatpress machine (as I type this) thanks to Elmer of T's&P's for the tutorial and explanation.


sir can you post pics of your machine.thanks!


----------



## BroJames

Oo nga sir ed, post mo pics


----------



## pootot

BroJames said:


> Oo nga sir ed, post mo pics


Mga sirs eto po yung pictures nung 6in1 heat press machine at isang sample ng print namen kahapon


----------



## BroJames

bilis mo naman. Ako 1 week na wala pang print o cut. Hehe. Puro setup. Wirings kasi at reinforcement ng table.

Congrats sa mug. Nasaan ang itlog?


----------



## pootot

BroJames said:


> Kilala mo ang nagdeliver?


Sir yung nakilala ko lang eh yung nag demo at nag turo ng mga pressure and timer, yun kase may dala nung kotse eh para bang naaliw sa lugar namen, para kaseng bay walk may bench tapos tabing ilog.


----------



## MYDAMIT

goodluck sa iyong biz...


----------



## Surat

Switch lang pinagkaiba nung akin(nasa gilid ng controller yung sakin) saka yung knob sa ibabaw, maganda yang sayo sir ed kasi stainless ang knob, ung akin plastic. Good Luck!



BroJames said:


> Nasaan ang itlog?


Prinito na ata nung mga green pigs


----------



## 77maize

Surat said:


> Ako po gamit ko is Silhouette SD, pareho lang ng CE330.


Sir kabibili ko lng po ng Silhoutte SD baka pede po nyo akong matulungan sa problema ko, kasi po sir nakagawa n ako ng mga design sa Adobe Illustrator CS5 at Photoshop CS5 ngyon po pag naopen ko yung design ko sa silhoutte di ko po alam kung pano sya I cut yung design pede ko po b syang i cut sa silhoutte studio?


----------



## BroJames

wala bang "cut" under File menu?


----------



## 77maize

Sir Brojames meron po syang cut kaya lng po nung iopen ko yung design ko sa silhoutte kasama pati yung background nya kunwari po yung design ko po ay star pag open ko po sa kanya sa silhoutte bali magiging square yung picture at yung nasa gitna ay yung star kaya lng po mas kompikado pa po dun yung design ko ayaw ko po kasing isama yung background nya gusto ko po yung image lng talaga.


----------



## 77maize

Nag cut n po matagal pala itong silhoutte SD


----------



## Surat

77maize said:


> Sir kabibili ko lng po ng Silhoutte SD baka pede po nyo akong matulungan sa problema ko, kasi po sir nakagawa n ako ng mga design sa Adobe Illustrator CS5 at Photoshop CS5 ngyon po pag naopen ko yung design ko sa silhoutte di ko po alam kung pano sya I cut yung design pede ko po b syang i cut sa silhoutte studio?


Pa upload po ng pic ng design mo kahit low-res lang po.

Ako po hindi nagka-cut directa from illustrator, usually kung may ika-cut akong design eh save ko po siya as hi-res PNG or JPG then open ko siya sa SStudio. saka ko ite-trace dun and edit ko yung mga edges or corners para matanggal ko yung excess nodes, tatanggalin mo din yung ayaw mong i-cut. Indicated ng RED line ang kina-cut ng silhouette so makikita mo po siya kapag nag 'show cutlines' ka po sa SStudio.

kung complicated po at kasama ang bg sa pag trace mo, pwede namang delete mo po yung ibang na-trace ng sstudio, iwan mo lang po yung shape na gusto mo i-cut.

From Illy, meron option po yun na cut by layer or outline color, so kung layered yung vector file mo po, uncheck mo lang yung di mo ika-cut na layer or outline color pagdating mo dun sa option na yun.


----------



## Surat

77maize said:


> Nag cut n po matagal pala itong silhoutte SD


Adjust mo po cutting speed. Pero me effect po yan sa quality ng cutting nya. Okay lang po kung hindi masyadong complicated (standard texts/shapes) pwede bilisan. But for more complicated cutting jobs, less speed for better cutting accuracy is recommended.


----------



## millian

guys,i just got my set for a basic heat transfer biz(17.5k press and printer).
i only got the cuyi 15x15 high press.
cause most of the project that i'll get(it's schools and groups) doesn't really need a big 16x20 press(i know i should have bought a bigger one but the price diff. is like 10k so...)

anyway, i'm having a little bit of a problem about the printer,it can't seems to print my desired color shade.
can it be because it is still new.

i already did the nozzle check and head cleaning before i printed a trial print for my tees.

what setting would i need for the printer and for the image(72 or 300px stuff like that,when making one.for better results). it's a me32 epson.

my first print settings are:
paper:matte
color managementrinter decide...
best photo*
others are left in default.

thanks in advance.


----------



## BroJames

huwag mo i-only ang cuyi press at sa tingin ko magandang press iyan sa category niya. Hehe. 

Gamiting mo matte paper settings + photo quality. Kung nagblibleed o sobrang ink either i-plain paper settings mo + text and graphics mode or both.


----------



## millian

XD, yep it's good and practical,i meant about it's 15x15 area rather than a 16x20.

i think there's something wrong w/ the ciss but we manage to get a good print.maybe it had something to do on where we put the external ink carts and the ink flow.

btw, would it be fine and print test even on plain papers.
cause we only have a few transfer paper to experiment with.


----------



## BroJames

nasukat mo na exact size ng plates niya?

On plain paper, it wont be exact but you can still have a reasonably good idea of how the print will look on transfers and on the shirt. For example. to check if the colors are too dark or too light, etc.


----------



## Surat

millian said:


> my first print settings are:
> paper:matte
> color managementrinter decide...
> best photo*
> others are left in default.


Color management without calibration(monitor + printer) will always be a guesswork, plus, calibration instruments are way too expensive.

What I do is to print a color swatch(RGB or CMYK)taking note of the different printer settings(paper type/color management) + color handling + printer profile. Then I'll have those printed swatches as my color references when making designs.

_Observation:
(Paper type)Matte = subdued & darker color(Photo Quality)
(Paper type)Plain = Vibrant & lighter color (Photo Quality)_


----------



## ProyekTee

hi all,

newbie here. been doing my research because i am planning to start a small t-shirt business din. pero I have very limited budget. may mga designs na ako. iniisip ko rin kung dapat ba akong bumili na ng heat press and other equipment or pwedeng ipa-print ko muna sa iba ang mga designs then kung maging successful tsaka mag-invest sa mga equipment.



thanks,

ian


----------



## millian

the area is more or less 15X15 not really exact.

i'll probably try to mix and match settings to find what works for what color and design using plain papers.

@Surat, i'll do that,i think i saw some site that have a download for a color map/chart. but first i need to get it to print properly.because it prints out different shades even with the same settings XP


----------



## BroJames

mas madaming ink ang lumalabas kasi sa matte paper setting. Kaya kung dark masyado yung final product next time plain paper mo na lang. Pwede rin adjustment sa file. Trial and error at kagaya ng sabi ni sir 2tx "take note" of the effects of various settings.

Dapat pala tamang color profiles din gamit mo sa graphics program para less variation sa color.


----------



## Surat

Ang hirap po sir BJ, tulad ng printer ko, T13 CISS, di naman siguradong genuine ang ink ko, kahit consistent pa ang color profiles, eh hindi fool-proof na walang variations ang kulay ng print out. Ang maigi lang gawin kung bulk printing dapat tuloy-tuloy ang print saka dapat full tank din ang ink para di mag re-refill sa gitna ng printing jobs. 

Sir Benedict: Ang ginagawa ko po para makita ko kung consistent na ang tint or shade ng colors is 3 copies of 1 picture na nakahilera sa isang a4 or letter size paper then print ko ng best photo. head cleaning na din at the same time


----------



## 77maize

Surat said:


> Pa upload po ng pic ng design mo kahit low-res lang po.
> 
> 
> .


Salamat po sir sa info kaya lng di ko pa rin makapa baka pede po sir bigay mo nmn sa akin yung step by step ng pagcut kung ok lng po sayo eto po yung image n gusto ko icut 
bakit di ko ma upload itong imagesko eto yung error nya xceeds your quota by 999.2 KB


----------



## BroJames

tama ka at dapat consistent din source and quality ng ink. Huwag pabago bago unless may dahilan. For example yung last pigment ink ko medyo madali mawashout. Although yung color or tint nya medyo same lang naman.

Sa dating printer ko "text and graphics" at "matte paper" settings lang tama na ang color and tones. OK din ang photo kung light ang tones ng image otherwise dark masyado ibang areas. Sa bago kong printer ko naman parang normal lang ang photo settings. Hindi ko pa nasubukan ang best photo. May kausap naman ako epson 1400 printer niya at plain paper lang gamit niya para maganda ang contrasts daw.

Walang fool proof talaga kaya kailangan print/test mo. Yung brand ng transfer papers din parang may kinalaman although hindi ko naicompare with the same image. Yung color profiles ay trial and error din at dapat bagay sa ink mo. Kasi hindi ito katulad ng screen printing ink na consistent ang color tones ng ink. Yung sa black lang na pang transparencies ko more than 10 print samples for comparison. At yung density lang ng black ang habol ko so how much more kung colored na may shades or tones like photos.


----------



## Surat

77maize said:


> Salamat po sir sa info kaya lng di ko pa rin makapa baka pede po sir bigay mo nmn sa akin yung step by step ng pagcut kung ok lng po sayo eto po yung image n gusto ko icut
> bakit di ko ma upload itong imagesko eto yung error nya xceeds your quota by 999.2 KB


Okay lang po, kung magagawa ko sana with your image, so please give a little time, "tigas" kasi ako dito sa haus 

naka quota pa po ang attachments mo, baka sa number of posts din. kahit po gif or Png low res okay lang. anyway yung image ko na lang siguro dito gagawin ko(Silhouette SD+SilhouetteStudio lang po tayo kasi yun ang cutter ko)

Sir BJ, siguro naman po sa presyo ng EPSON 1400 eh maganda na ang color profiling nyan , meron po atang color profile yan sa sublimation ink so pag sublimation process consistent ang colors nya.


----------



## 77maize

mga sir may dalawang printer ako d2 epson nx215 (pigment ink) at epson r280 (claria ink) ano kaya mas maganda sa dalawa nag print out ako halos pareho lng sa transfer paper di gaanong maganda yung image ng print out nya depende po ba sa transfer paper yun kc po yung gusto kong result ay yung medyo glossy at maganda ang contrast


----------



## Surat

77maize said:


> mga sir may dalawang printer ako d2 epson nx215 (pigment ink) at epson r280 (claria ink) ano kaya mas maganda sa dalawa nag print out ako halos pareho lng sa transfer paper di gaanong maganda yung image ng print out nya depende po ba sa transfer paper yun kc po yung gusto kong result ay yung medyo glossy at maganda ang contrast


Base po sa experience ko sa light transfers po(i.e. JPSS)

Hot Peel- magiging glossy po siya if re-press kayo ng me nakapatong na teflon paper or after hot peel, patong ng teflon tapos brisk wiping lang and no re-press.

Cold Peel - glossy na po siya yung nga lang po hindi ganun katibay ang print, nababakbak at nagka-crack. Anyway, back read po kayo merong po ata ibang process para maging glossy ang hot peel jpss.

Ang dark transfer po talagang glossy na yun .
-----

Yung sa print naman po sa papel, usually parang "smoked" talaga pag natuyo, test press na lang po kayo para makita nyo effect. Tungkol naman po sa ink, eh si Sir ROQ(MYDAMIT) US-based po siya, malamang me maipapayo siya sainyo.' lam nyo naman po sir eh, generic dito sa pinas ang ink na gamit namin 

---
Eto po pala, pagdamutan na po ninyo, Very BASIC silhouette print-cut(RE: 3G Jetpro media) tutorial. Sorry couldn't upload it here, probably my connection.

SilhouetteStudio+3Gjetpro Basic print-cut tutorial


----------



## Surat

ProyekTee said:


> hi all,
> 
> newbie here. been doing my research because i am planning to start a small t-shirt business din. pero I have very limited budget. may mga designs na ako. iniisip ko rin kung dapat ba akong bumili na ng heat press and other equipment or pwedeng ipa-print ko muna sa iba ang mga designs then kung maging successful tsaka mag-invest sa mga equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> ian


Sir Ian, kahit printer lang po muna, at least makikita mo po agad outcome nung design mo tutal mura lang naman po ang transfer paper -- then saka mo ipa-press na lang sa iba tutal nasa maynila ka naman po, maraming naghe-heatpress jan. This way, menos ka sa pagbili ng heat press at kunsumo ng kuryente. Pero kasi, kapag naging maganda first prints mo eh baka mang-gigil ka gusto mo ikaw na gumawa hehehe  

Ika nga ni Sir JSF : Magprint tayo para masaya!


----------



## BroJames

pigment lagi sa transfer. Pwede ang claria minsan pero mas safe ang pigment


----------



## millian

hmm... now i'm stuck trying to make it print blue >_<

at first we wasn't able to print properly(seems to lack color and inconsistent shading even w/ the same settings) done with that(the magenta yellow and black seems to flow properly now,still haven't check on the quality since the blue ink isn't applying) ,

the blue ink doesn't seems to suck in ink...any idea how to troubleshoot this.(haven't have this kind of problems on my other printers(mostly not modified).that's why i'm still new w/ the ciss system.
edit: it still detect a full cartridge on its properties on all colors.


----------



## 77maize

Surat said:


> Eto po pala, pagdamutan na po ninyo, Very BASIC silhouette print-cut(RE: 3G Jetpro media) tutorial. Sorry couldn't upload it here, probably my connection.
> 
> SilhouetteStudio+3Gjetpro Basic print-cut tutorial


Ang galing galing talaga maraming salamat sa tulong kabayan sya nga pala yung design ko pala eh yung avatar ko d2 sa tshirt forum.

@ Sir BroJames salamat din sa info medyo nalito lng kasi ako sa ink kc yung iba gamit nila ay epson 1400 claria ink kc po yun nabili ko kc itong r280 sa kijiji ng $25 claria ink heheheh at yung nx215 ko nmn ay $35 pigment ink sa walmart mura lng kaya 2 printer ko hehehehhhe.


----------



## padi18

millian said:


> hmm... now i'm stuck trying to make it print blue >_<
> 
> at first we wasn't able to print properly(seems to lack color and inconsistent shading even w/ the same settings) done with that(the magenta yellow and black seems to flow properly now,still haven't check on the quality since the blue ink isn't applying) ,
> 
> the blue ink doesn't seems to suck in ink...any idea how to troubleshoot this.(haven't have this kind of problems on my other printers(mostly not modified).that's why i'm still new w/ the ciss system.
> edit: it still detect a full cartridge on its properties on all colors.


try these: 
1. headclean (3 -4 times)
2. suck the ink with a syringe from the cartridge where it is being inserted into the nozzle or from the upper portion of the cartridge after removing the tiny white rubber like plug


----------



## BroJames

77maize said:


> mga sir may dalawang printer ako d2 epson nx215 (pigment ink) at epson r280 (claria ink) ano kaya mas maganda sa dalawa nag print out ako halos pareho lng sa transfer paper di gaanong maganda yung image ng print out nya depende po ba sa transfer paper yun kc po yung gusto kong result ay yung medyo glossy at maganda ang contrast


Hindi ko pa naicompare pero sabi ng iba mas vibrant ang dye or claria inks. Pero sa JPSS at ilang papel pa lang nasubukan ang due. And then, kahit na OK ang results niya minsan sa ibang brand ng shirts hindi maganda ang kapit ng inks. So, unless itratry mo and stick to certain brands of shirts then pigment ang mas safe o durable and not necessarily na mas maganda ang print.

Sa image naman adjustments is ususally gamma, saturation, brightness, contrast, and then each of the CMYK channels para makuha yung desired tones.


----------



## millian

padi18 said:


> try these:
> 1. headclean (3 -4 times)
> 2. suck the ink with a syringe from the cartridge where it is being inserted into the nozzle or from the upper portion of the cartridge after removing the tiny white rubber like plug


thanks, it's fine now,i brought it back and have them fix it,it seems that it have been clogged by ink.i did try to troubleshoot it myself but didn't try to mess up the set-up so they won't have anymore trouble when i decided to give up and just bring it to their technician.(never hurts to try fixing it XD)
they pour some solution on it to clean it out.


----------



## BroJames

that should be the head cleaning solution. P100 per bottle


----------



## millian

me here again for a question, 

we already started on selling some tees. we decided to go mainly for white tees using Jet-proSoftStretch since we yet to have a cutter(machine) and trimming dark paper(3g-jetpro opaque) is a bit difficult which restricted us to simple whole image prints(for easier and cleaner cuts)

now, i've just recieved a note that one of the shirt that we've sent peeled off(dark transfer,3g-opaque) so i'm now worried about the other tees we've sent off.
i press according to what my supplier told me;
165C for 20 (cold peel))for 3g-opaque or the dark transfer. and
200C for 30 (hot peel)for the light(JPSS).
i do pre-press for about 5-8 secs and stretch the prints a bit after pressing.

i've read a bit about it and it seems 3g is a new paper.
i also have a Jet opaque II(orange grid)
*the print that peeled off was with 3g-opaque.
* i use the cuyi package (also w/ the ink,it's cuyi).
thanks in advance!


----------



## Surat

Your settings seemed okay. 3G is relatively new(compared to orange grid/jet opaque II) but as for me, I haven't had any problems with it yet(used it since last year). 

There are many factors that may have affected the print. One would be the pressure, I use medium to light heavy for opaque and light heavy to heavy for JPSS.

Also, it would be safe to have your pressed shirt "dry" for at least 24hrs.


----------



## nowimnothing

TEST 

WHhy cant i post or view my posts? sorry


----------



## nowimnothing

hi Guys!

Im new here and ive been browsing for a day now. Anyway i was having diffliculties in posting here, i dont know. This is my 3rd post already and cant see my post. 

Im planning to buy a complete set of digital heat press machines this friday from tees and prints in quezon ave. Things i need to buy for my sis and bro are 

heat press machine
cutter plotter
computer set
mug press
pvc id maker 
silkscreen supplies
transfer papers
tshirts 

my budget is around 60-70k and i just want t make sure if im making the right choice. Hope to get a quick reply from you guys. 

Maraming Salamat


----------



## Surat

If you want to buy those items you mentioned, I don't think you'd be able to squeeze them all into 70K, not to mention there are item/s lacking (one is the Printer).

Plan carefully, one thing I can suggest is go for 6-in-1 heatpress package (around 17K) since you will be spending more buying the shirt and mug press separately. oh, please don't forget your printer 

IMHO.


----------



## nowimnothing

hi! thanks a lot! Oh geez, we also need printers pa pala. What printer would you guys prefer?


----------



## BroJames

While waiting for the out of stock epson T1100 A3 printer I decided to buy the cheapest epson (the ME32) as fill-in. To my surprise it performed quite well compared to my earlier and more expensive TX200. 

An A3 printer is very desirable but the T1100 is out of stock right now and there is no replacement in the same price category. The Canons are not recommended for pigment inks.



nowimnothing said:


> hi Guys!
> 
> Im new here and ive been browsing for a day now. Anyway i was having diffliculties in posting here, i dont know. This is my 3rd post already and cant see my post.
> 
> Im planning to buy a complete set of digital heat press machines this friday from tees and prints in quezon ave. Things i need to buy for my sis and bro are
> 
> heat press machine
> cutter plotter
> computer set
> mug press
> pvc id maker
> silkscreen supplies
> transfer papers
> tshirts
> 
> my budget is around 60-70k and i just want t make sure if im making the right choice. Hope to get a quick reply from you guys.
> 
> Maraming Salamat


I was there Tuesday and they are still renovating. I was told that they (Tees and prints shop/showroom) will open for business on Monday, Aug22, 2011 although renovation will still be ongoing at night. 

heat press machine P12,500(CUYI) or P10,500 engl ver
cutter plotter P23,000
computer set P25,000 est
mug press P5,000 est (P4-8k range) 
pvc id maker P5,000 est (P4-7k range)
silkscreen supplies 
transfer papers (25-30 per sheet JPSS, P35-40 3G)
tshirts

I think it is better that you just start with heat transfers for t-shirt. Then, the mug press and pvc ID next. Followed by screen printing last. Of course that really depends on your priority.

P60-70 is just good enough for a heat press, cutter, ciomputer, printer, shirts and transfer papers.


----------



## nowimnothing

Thank you guys. I think il just buy the Epson T13, the one i spoke to is offering me an a3 printer but its quite expensive pa. He told me na il just use the Epson T13 as printers are prone to head clogging, baka masira lang ung printer na A3 if wala pa kami masyadong orders. The guy i talked to will deliver the units tomorrow. He gave me quite an awesome quotation compared to other suppliers ( around 4k ang difference ). Ian , the name i talked to will just give it for FREE for the initial silksreen supplies and also will teach us with photo emulsion and some basic stuff about silkscreen printing. Im really excited about tomorrow, he is quite a knowledgeable guy as he knows the equipments he is selling. 

Im not sure if he is the owner but he said he will be the one who will deliver to me - hindi naman nagdedeliver ang mga owners usually. harharhar. He didnt even asked for a downpayment - ang bilis magtiwala.

Anyway guys thanks a lot and i will keep you posted about my buying experience. 

Mwah!


----------



## BroJames

Ian is the owner. I have not met him and have talked with him only twice or thrice over the cp and all briefly. He also plans to sell screen printing supplies at his new showroom/shop in Quezon Ave. Very low profile pero natsempohan ko some "importers" picking up some supplies at his shop.

Just curious lang, what heat press and what cutter did you order?


As to the T13, it is internally the same as the ME32. The M32 is epson's renewed but futile attempt to stop people from connecting CISS on their printers. There are some changes to the ink cartridge used and the new CISS requires a battery to operate. The printer's shell is really flimsy and looks like it won't even withstand the winds from an inter-tropical convergence zone. But when I used it, I was really amazed how beautiful this entry level printer prints. Just like an ugly ducking turning into a beautiful swan right before my eyes. It may not compare with higher end models but neither can higher end printers compare to its price to print quality ratio.

I had wanted a T30 but now, I see the T13 (or M32) as a good choice(for A4). Save up for an A3 printer later.

And what is the brand and model of the A3 printer that you are being offered?


----------



## Surat

BroJames said:


> But when I used it, I was really amazed how beautiful this entry level printer prints. Just like an ugly ducking turning into a beautiful swan right before my eyes.


Okay sir BJ ah, Fairy-nter tale 

As of now, good sa akin ng T13 sayang nga lang at biglang na-obsolete hehe. Nag-clog na ang pigment(T13) ko dati, pero awa ng cleaner at matiyagang "sipsip-buga" naayos din.

It's good to have an A3 printer lalo na if you opt to print large images kesa hahatiin mo sa dalawang papel ang iisang image, investment na din kung binabalak mo mag screen printing.


----------



## nowimnothing

Hi brojames. So Ian is the owner? hala, i told im pa naman if ok ung delivery and training i will give him "tip" nakakahiya tuloy. He said mentioned kasi na siya ung delivery boy. Anyway he's a nice guy naman i think pero nakakahiya akoh! 

He gave me options naman wc is great : Liyu, Cuyi and Redsail. He gave me yung technical differences and prices too. Pinakamura ung Redsail then ung Liyu and yung mahal ung Cuyi. All has contour cutting differences and he even told me na manual ang pagset ng registration unlike other sellers sa sulit they said na automatic ung pag read ng laser. He is very honest and thats why i prefer him. He said nga na true optical eyes are so expensive like graphtec, he is also selling and anytime if i want to upgrade later he can help me. He did also set my expectations na all his units are China made and there are times na magkakaproblema but he said he will give all the best for technical support. Theyre the only one din ung may remote access tech support so its the best deal so far.

Anyway im excited na and he promised me that there's no time limit yung training. 

Regarding sa A3 printer i think its the Epson 22000 ata or Epson 24000, i forgot nah. He did recommend it pero he said na marami naman ding magagawa sa cutter plotter and soon il upgrade na din. Yung heat press yung High Pressure nya na Cuyi for P12,500.00 w/ freebies. Il go for Cuyi Cutter Plotter and Cuyi High Pressure. So thats it.

Hope he'l arrive on time at sana hindi na lang talaga siya ung owner.... huhuhu

thanks BroJames. Il update you tomorrow.


----------



## nikki08

hi guys, here I am again needing expert advice from you guys.  

I recently started a tee printing business and its doing quite well, however, i didnt manage to make an agreement form between buyer and seller. Next week Il be going to a school (just here in the south area) to finalize the design, quantity, etc, and collect the 50% downpayment. Problem is, i dont have a contract/agreement form yet!!! and im having a hard time doing it, coz basically i dont know what to put on the contract. (didnt major in entrep eh! hehe) baka you can help me out, send me a sample or something. heres what i have in mind that should be in the contract:

downpayment is non refundable
printed tees are replaceable but non refundable (???)
allotted time of 2 weeks starts upon downpayment and contract signing

thats it. what do you think? help me out pls! 


nikki guitarte
[email protected]
[email protected]
09233674708


----------



## Surat

I'm no expert in this as I haven't had any experience printing with contract (I guess you could pm some of the master screen printers here), but here is a small part of what a contract should contain, IMHO.

>For one, print a proof of your design and let them sign it, and put into your contract about revisions including changing of color schemes will entail additional payment.

> that you are the copyright owner of your artwork/design unless otherwise they make any arrangement to pay you for it

>Explicitly cite as to what circumstances you are willing to replace printed shirts

>If you will screen print, are you going to charge them for the screens etc?

--_apologies, I couldn't find the thread I have come across with more of these _


----------



## nikki08

Surat said:


> I'm no expert in this as I haven't had any experience printing with contract (I guess you could pm some of the master screen printers here), but here is a small part of what a contract should contain, IMHO.
> 
> >For one, print a proof of your design and let them sign it, and put into your contract about revisions including changing of color schemes will entail additional payment.
> 
> > that you are the copyright owner of your artwork/design unless otherwise they make any arrangement to pay you for it
> 
> >Explicitly cite as to what circumstances you are willing to replace printed shirts
> 
> >If you will screen print, are you going to charge them for the screens etc?
> 
> --_apologies, I couldn't find the thread I have come across with more of these _


thanks a bunch! I actually found a site that has agreement form samples. I use heat press btw. Should i have it notarized first? i really havent thought about that. anyhow, thanks so much for your inputs!


----------



## BroJames

nowimnothing said:


> Hi brojames. So Ian is the owner? hala, i told im pa naman if ok ung delivery and training i will give him "tip" nakakahiya tuloy. He said mentioned kasi na siya ung delivery boy. Anyway he's a nice guy naman i think pero nakakahiya akoh!
> 
> He gave me options naman wc is great : Liyu, Cuyi and Redsail. He gave me yung technical differences and prices too. Pinakamura ung Redsail then ung Liyu and yung mahal ung Cuyi. All has contour cutting differences and he even told me na manual ang pagset ng registration unlike other sellers sa sulit they said na automatic ung pag read ng laser. He is very honest and thats why i prefer him. He said nga na true optical eyes are so expensive like graphtec, he is also selling and anytime if i want to upgrade later he can help me. He did also set my expectations na all his units are China made and there are times na magkakaproblema but he said he will give all the best for technical support. Theyre the only one din ung may remote access tech support so its the best deal so far.
> 
> Anyway im excited na and he promised me that there's no time limit yung training.
> 
> Regarding sa A3 printer i think its the Epson 22000 ata or Epson 24000, i forgot nah. He did recommend it pero he said na marami naman ding magagawa sa cutter plotter and soon il upgrade na din. Yung heat press yung High Pressure nya na Cuyi for P12,500.00 w/ freebies. Il go for Cuyi Cutter Plotter and Cuyi High Pressure. So thats it.
> 
> Hope he'l arrive on time at sana hindi na lang talaga siya ung owner.... huhuhu
> 
> thanks BroJames. Il update you tomorrow.



Hindi ko talaga kilala si Ian aside from a few text and3 cp calls siguro na hindi naman tatagal ng 5 minutes yung 3 tawag niya (sa text inquiry ko).

Kung tauhan tip. Kung may ari pang gasulina. Hehe. Try mo na lang kung tatanggap o hindi. Nasa dialog lang naman iyan para kung hindi nakakasakit kung hindi tumatanggap.


----------



## millian

Surat said:


> Your settings seemed okay. 3G is relatively new(compared to orange grid/jet opaque II) but as for me, I haven't had any problems with it yet(used it since last year).
> 
> There are many factors that may have affected the print. One would be the pressure, I use medium to light heavy for opaque and light heavy to heavy for JPSS.
> 
> Also, it would be safe to have your pressed shirt "dry" for at least 24hrs.


i'm thinking that it might have something to do with the shirt, i used a softex for that batch and i've compared it with yalex(gold) and it seems a lot softer that maybe it stretched out a bit causing the print(dark) to lift from the fabric. i still haven't tried the other brands that is listed from the link(i think it was you who post it up for me before,thanks again for that).


----------



## BroJames

To elaborate on what 2tz said, washed your shirt only 24 hours(or longer) after the heat transfer


----------



## annivega

BroJames said:


> To elaborate on what 2tz said, washed your shirt only 24 hours(or longer) after the heat transfer


hi, i'm just another noob here... do you mean that after applying the transfer, you shouldn't wash it immediately?

another question: how durable are heat transfer prints? how many washes can they withstand?

thanks!


----------



## BroJames

wait at least for 24 hours before washing. Let the ink on the transfer dry for at least 15mnutes before pressing.

Durability depends but they are not as durable as vinyls or screen printing. Pero yung ibang waterbased mabilis din mag fade. Yung ibang plastisol nagkracrack in just 6-12 months. Pero overall masmatibay ang screen printing.

The durability of heat transfers depend the paper used, how they are pressed and how they are washed. They will definitely fade in about 5-10 washes but the uniforms of our staff is now 20 months old. Washed weekly, the images have faded but still intact. For me they're still OK as they images is still there. That's more than 1-1/2 year of weekly washes. 

If the image is more colorful then the fading will be more exaggerated. If the color is a little muted or dull like pastel;s then the fading is less noticeable. Sublimation transfers on polyester shirts last the life of the shirt and has good color vibrancy.


----------



## annivega

thank you sir Angel!

is there some way to make the print more durable, like coating it with something?


----------



## Surat

annivega said:


> thank you sir Angel!
> 
> is there some way to make the print more durable, like coating it with something?


No ma'am, I don't think there's anything in the market right now to do just that. The transfer papers already has certain "fixers" in them. Let's just hope the maker's of these papers continue to upgrade their product for a more durable and lasting prints.


----------



## BroJames

Annie, actually there is but it entails screen printing. You create the silhouette of the design plus a small offset and print a coat of clear or wetlook screen printing ink on top of the design, after the heat transfer.


----------



## annivega

BroJames said:


> Annie, actually there is but it entails screen printing. You create the silhouette of the design plus a small offset and print a coat of clear or wetlook screen printing ink on top of the design, after the heat transfer.


ah so wetlook is compatible with the transfer... thanks again sir angel


----------



## Surat

BroJames said:


> Annie, actually there is but it entails screen printing. You create the silhouette of the design plus a small offset and print a coat of clear or wetlook screen printing ink on top of the design, after the heat transfer.


I stand corrected. Thanks for the info Sir BJ.


----------



## pootot

BroJames said:


> Let the ink on the transfer dry for at least 15mnutes before pressing.
> 
> Sublimation transfers on polyester shirts last the life of the shirt and has good color vibrancy.


Brojames, question on the first paragraph; does it applies to both subli and pigment prints? About sublimation transfers on polyester shirt; How can I make a good color on shirt? Because I tried to make a sample (on a used white shirt) and it looks dull and faded even on a trucker cap, the color black looks brownish. Maybe I didn't let the ink dried up for 15 minutes before pressing it.


----------



## BroJames

I am not familiar with subli pero the purpose of letting the ink dry is to avoid bleeding yata(not fading). Anyway, it is accepted as a good practice so I did not compare the colors of transfers that are left to dry for at least 15minutes. 

Polyester ba shirt and cap? Ang alam ko kasi sa subli less polyester = less vibrant ang color.


----------



## Surat

BroJames said:


> Polyester ba shirt and cap? Ang alam ko kasi sa subli less polyester = less vibrant ang color.


Yun din ang alam ko, pero sa mugs na ginawa ko halos vibrant din naman ang kulay nya. maybe because of the density of the substrate, solid ang mugs whereas ang poly shirts loose lalo na pag nag stretch.

On another note, me ginawa akong shirt ng anak ko kahapon, kakasuot lang ngayon so baka in 2 days time maipopost ko ang pics, as of now, satisfied ako sa kulay, very vibrant, anime pa din ang pina print


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir sa subli depende sa ink mo pag china subli ink medyo pag laruan mo ang setting ng printer mas marami ink sa papel mas matingkd ang kulay saka mas maganda pag 100% polyster. factor din ang time and pressure.


----------



## Surat

Eto po yung first subli ko. 

· Settings 200C/65sec
· Substrate: Polyester (its a sportswear but percentage is not indicated so I assumed it to be 100%)
· Ink - china sublimation
· Press - china 6-in-1
· pressure - Anime figure -very light (heat platen just sits on top); Text - light pressure (platen pressed but not locked)

NOTE: Already soaked in a solution with bleach for about an hour. pinababad ng anak ko kasi madungis na maghapong ginamit kahapon.  so basa yan ng kinunan ko ng pic kanina lang.


----------



## pootot

BroJames said:


> Polyester ba shirt and cap? Ang alam ko kasi sa subli less polyester = less vibrant ang color.


Sir yung trucker cap is 65% cotton, 35% polyester. I think I have to practice more.


----------



## BroJames

Hindi pwede sa subli ang 65% cotton. Hindi kakabit ang subli ink. Ideally 95-100% cotton. Yung 70% polyester natry ni sir surat pero hindi ako sure kung ano ang long term result


----------



## digitalani

magandang araw sa inyong lahat, i'm very new here, and just bought myself a redsail cutter, so i'm very much a newbie talaga

napagana ko naman sya, but my problem is jagged yung letters na lumalabas imbes na smooth curves, sino po bang may idea para maayos sya?, thanks!


----------



## BroJames

saan mo binili iyan? wala bang customer assistance? natry mo reduce ang speed?

Ang alam ko maselan ang redsail sa mga settings kasi.


----------



## digitalani

thanks for the very quick reply, 

nasolve ko na by myself kanina lang 

meron namang support kaso walang nakakainis heheeh

are you using redsail as well? may bago akong question 

pwede ba yung redsail sa print and cut? what I mean by that is, nag print ako sa epson printer nang image then i cut ko sana yung image border para sumunod dun sa shape nung image, logo kasi

salamat sa advance replies niyo guys
Annie


----------



## BroJames

liyu gamit ko

Kung may software ka like winpc pwede siya mag contour cutting. Dapat maingat ka lang pagcalibrate duon sa registration marks para iwas sablay o hindi pantay na pagcut.


----------



## MYDAMIT

depedne yung sa cutter kung yung redsail mo may capability sa contour cutting o may red dot na tinatawag maari itong mag cut. Yung iba kasi add on lang yung red dot. may mga tuturial sa redsail website about contour cutter watch mo nalang.


----------



## iprintnstyle

Magkano software for cutter sa pinas and ano brand maganda?


----------



## digitalani

@MYDAMIT
@BroJames

thanks for the replies

yung software na bundled dun sa redsail 720c cutter ko is cutmate and artcut 2005

as far as i know now, masyadong basic yung cutmate, tama ba? kasi halos walang options before cutting

btw, walang tutorial sa redsail website and for BROJAMES, compatible ba yung winpc sa redsail? will it enable contour cutting?

I hope you could still help me, I really want to be able to contour cut

cheers 
Annie


----------



## vhonne

mga ka TSF... may problema ako sa Redsail ko... kakabili ko lang kanina... hindi siya makapag cut ng ayos... i mean nagkakaroon ng mga straight lines... artcut6 gamit ko... artcut6.6 gamit ko... bakit po kaya ganito? PCUT Creation kasi ang gamit ko... mas sanay ako dun.. pagdating dito sa Redsail... hindi ko magawa ng tama.. ( help naman po... TIA...


----------



## MYDAMIT

digitalani said:


> @MYDAMIT
> @BroJames
> 
> thanks for the replies
> 
> yung software na bundled dun sa redsail 720c cutter ko is cutmate and artcut 2005
> 
> as far as i know now, masyadong basic yung cutmate, tama ba? kasi halos walang options before cutting
> 
> btw, walang tutorial sa redsail website and for BROJAMES, compatible ba yung winpc sa redsail? will it enable contour cutting?
> 
> I hope you could still help me, I really want to be able to contour cut
> 
> cheers
> Annie


karamihan pag hnd ka sanay sa cutmate at kabisdo mo naman ang ilustrator or correl e save mo nalng sa sa eps. file tapos view mo sa cutmate. or pag Winpcsign compatible sa lahat ng cutter espicially china cutter. Teestudio selling winpcsign.


----------



## BroJames

digitalani, sa screenart winpcsign ang software na gamit nila sa redsail at pwede magcountour cutting. Madalas ko lang naririnig maselan sa sa\ettings ang redsail. Kung makuha mo ang tamang settings then wala kang problems.

Vhonne, kanino mo kinuha ang redsail mo?


----------



## digitalani

MYDAMIT said:


> karamihan pag hnd ka sanay sa cutmate at kabisdo mo naman ang ilustrator or correl e save mo nalng sa sa eps. file tapos view mo sa cutmate. or pag Winpcsign compatible sa lahat ng cutter espicially china cutter. Teestudio selling winpcsign.


thanks ulit sa reply, ngayon lang ulit ako nakapag online, 

btw, medyo kabisado ko naman yung illustrator, ang issue ko lang siguro sa cutmate is napakabasic nya, tama ba? kasi kung cut lang sa eps, nagawa ko na sya

but minsan may requirement ko is contour cutting (for tshirt printing), na hindi ko sure kung capable yung cutmate (kaya ba niya?)

lastly, nagresearch ako nang additional softwares, eto yung mga natry ko

signcut,signlab,flexisign

then itry pa lang, co cut

as of now, maganda yung signcut since compatible siya sa redsail, pero subscription mode siya, monthly yung payment

yung signlab and flexisign, di ko makita kung paano sya mapagana sa redsail (hope someone who use them could help)

yun lang po ulit, looking forward

Annie


----------



## MYDAMIT

Yung signcut ok din siya gamit ko noon yan sa COpam cutter ko made in china (usCutter0 pero one yr lang tapos may subscription na medyo mahal kumpara sa WInpcsign. My free traila ang winpcsgin try mo mo ito.


----------



## niquiejashe

hi po..

matagal din po akong nawala sa thread na ito... 

quick question lang po> ano po ba ang material na gamit for car or outdoor stickers? may printable version din po ba for this? 

maraming salamat po..


----------



## BroJames

ang naririnig ko sa redsail ay mas maselan ang pagsetup pero once nakuha mo na OK siya. Ang "nairirnig" ko rin na OK sa redsail ay yung winpcsign.


----------



## vhonne

BroJames said:


> Vhonne, kanino mo kinuha ang redsail mo?


dito lang po sa shop sa Lipa... rush kasi eh kaya kinuha ko na... pero ok na po... naayos ko na...


----------



## dhanraj

ARe there any dealers from India for these transfer papers ?


----------



## BroJames

dhanraj said:


> ARe there any dealers from India for these transfer papers ?


I would be very surprised if there are none. Try ask around,


----------



## devilock

good day sir/mam,

im a new member here
i want to start a business but i've only got 15k.
can i ask what could i possible start with it. 
a heat press and a printer?
i'm looking forward in buying the CUYI..
what printer should i buy then? 

thank you


----------



## BroJames

Cuyi is about 12-13k and a M32 printer is about 3.8k with CISS + pigment ink.


----------



## mackyboi16

quick question? bakit pag nagprint ako sa black shirt using opaque after labhan, di na ganun katingkad ung color nung bagong print? one reason ba ung pressure nung heat press? 

thanks in advance


----------



## mackyboi16

san po nakakabili ng pre-printed plastisol transfers letters or numbers?


----------



## BroJames

mackyboi16 said:


> quick question? bakit pag nagprint ako sa black shirt using opaque after labhan, di na ganun katingkad ung color nung bagong print? one reason ba ung pressure nung heat press?
> 
> thanks in advance


anong paper, heat press, temp, pressure, time, paano pagwashing, etc?


----------



## mackyboi16

BroJames said:


> anong paper, heat press, temp, pressure, time, paano pagwashing, etc?


paper- Jet opaque dark transfer
heat press- 6 in 1
temp- 165
pressure- ?
time- 20 sec
machine washing

thanks


----------



## MYDAMIT

karamihan hnd naman nagbabago sa opaque paper at original US paper naman ang ginamit mo na papel. Sa tingin ko sa ink...kung ok naman ang ink medyo patuyuin mo ng unti yung ink sa papel bago mo ito e press. Pag nagkakaroon ng fading pag dark transfer process ang karamihan na dahilan ay paper at ink.


----------



## BroJames

Tama si ROQ sa ink. May nabili ako ink minsan, natalsikan ang damit ko, pero even after 6 hours siguro iyon ay mas mabilis pa matanggal kaysa nauna kong pigment(na natalsikan din damit ko). Kahit yung ink sa kamay ko mas mabilis din matanggal. Hehe. Burara kasi kaya ayaw kong mag install ng CISS. 

After printing maganda din pa airdry mo ang transfer paper mo ng at least 15 minutes bago ipress.

Fading lang ba o meron din konting cracking o parang nababaklas? Ang official recommendation ng Neenah ay 180C, heavy pressure, 30 seconds. 

Sa 6-in-1 press naman, medyo mahirap mag heavy pressure. Pero may mga nakakapress naman using 6-in-1 at ayon sa kanila ay OK naman.

Sa temperature naman, sa mga China press minsan kailangan ay 10C higher ang temp mo kaya dapat kabisado mo ang init ng press mo. Depende sa press iyan kasi karamihan ng China press ay generic at yung karamihan dito sa atin ay gawa lang ng backyard-factories o maliliit na factories na hindi gaano kaganada ang QC. Minsan din nagpapalit sila ng parts kaya may batch na maganda at may batch na mas pangit. Karamihan kasi sa atin mura ang hinahanap pero usually (unless na malaki magpatong ang re-seller) may reason kung bakit mas mura ang press. For example, yung press ng kapatid ni sir ROQ medyo maganda ang temp at heat distribution kaysa yung mga nabilbili lang kung saan saan kaya huwag din magtaka kung bakit iba ang resulta. 

Sa washing naman, anong detergent? binabad mo muna? inside out ba ang shirt o yung nakabaliktad para nasa loob ang print? z

Doon sa isang nagiimport ng transfer paper, US press na ang gamit nila, yung mga napress lang ng 180C, heavy pressure, 30 seconds ang pasado sa wash test nila na pvernight ang babad sa ariel at may konting kuskos sa design. Sa China press natest nila add 10C ang recommendation nila.

Ang heavy pressure pala ay yung 2 kamay ang kailangan mo sa pagpress o medyo matigas sa 1 kamay. Pero depende din sa design ng press kasi yung english version in general ay masmagaan i press. Tapos depende din sa design ng english version.

Again, check mo mabuti ang inks mo at trial ang error ka sa mga heat, pressure and time. Ang ginagawa ko ay nagpriprint ako ng maliit na design like pang batok, pang chest logo o yung pahaba na pwede icut sa 4 sa bawat papel at pinepress ko sa t-shirt na ginagamit ko sa pangtulog gamit ang iba't ibang settings. Tig isang shirt lang then adjust yung settings sa next shirt.


----------



## BroJames

I am not sure what the link is all about but since this is a heat press thread,

low end China press cost about 8-9k. The better english version, with adjustment knob ver the center" of the upper platen, cost about P11k up. Those with thicker upper platens are generally more desirable and starts at P12k up. These are 15"x15" manual press. US brands cost P50k up.

If you want to print/press larger A3 images then add about P5 for China press and P15k for US. These are verry general guides.

A4 printers that retails for P4,000 with pigment ink and CISS are good enough. A3 printers woulds cost about P15k complete with CISS and pigment ink.

A4 transfer papers for white shirts retails about P35 and for black about P45. Prices vary with supplier, brand and quantity.


----------



## mackyboi16

BroJames said:


> Tama si ROQ sa ink. May nabili ako ink minsan, natalsikan ang damit ko, pero even after 6 hours siguro iyon ay mas mabilis pa matanggal kaysa nauna kong pigment(na natalsikan din damit ko). Kahit yung ink sa kamay ko mas mabilis din matanggal. Hehe. Burara kasi kaya ayaw kong mag install ng CISS.
> 
> After printing maganda din pa airdry mo ang transfer paper mo ng at least 15 minutes bago ipress.
> 
> Fading lang ba o meron din konting cracking o parang nababaklas? Ang official recommendation ng Neenah ay 180C, heavy pressure, 30 seconds.


Nagfade lang naman, napansin ko ng mabilis matanggal ung ink sa kamay, di ba magandang quality nung ink CUYI un brand?


----------



## BroJames

hindi ko pa natry cuyi inks.


----------



## mackyboi16

BroJames said:


> hindi ko pa natry cuyi inks.


anung brand ba maganda for my printer Epson T13 CISS?


----------



## BroJames

Naghahanap din ako ng reliable source ng inks.


----------



## padi18

sa akin naman na bibili ko sa odeon ok naman ang quality


----------



## BroJames

OK naman so far yung gamit kong una, na same sa gamit ko ngayon (from Odeon). Kaya lang negosyante pa rin sila at pwedeng palitan ang source anytime. Sana "branded" inks. Yung "CUYI" branded pero mukhang hindi maganda experience nio sir Macky.


----------



## iprintavenue

have you heard about PIMAX selling heat press machine?tnx


----------



## BroJames

There are many companies selling heat press. It is advisable to give them a visit especially if you just saw them advertising somewhere. All of course claims to have the best products and all claims to be importers. Always exercise caution and common sense.


----------



## padi18

tama sisir james mgtyaga munang magcanvass at napakarami ng hearpress sa market ngayun.ingat sa pagbili


----------



## abstractist

Good day guys! medyo matagal akong nawala. 

Ayun, just in case na meron kayong kakilala or member ng TSF and may problem sa Redsail na cutter ( bumili man sa tees and prints or Hindi ) we will support them. They can call us for the support. 

Pwede sila magpatulong ng libre re:

1.) Set Up / Software Issue / Connectivity Issues.
2.) CutMate
3.) WinPCSIGN ( Basic / Contour Cutting )
4.) FLEXI ( Basic / Contour Cutting )
5.) Corel X2 - X5
6.) Maintenance
7.) Problema sa Unit ( Replacement of parts )
8.) Compatibility Issues

etc.....

Sa lahat ng myembro ng TSF or kakilala ninyo, welcome po ang lahat na dumaan sa shop for additional training kahit hindi sa Tees and Prints or TeesRepublic nabili ung Redsail.

Meron din po kaming free na remote access training if hindi makakaluwas ng Manila.Libre po ang lahat and if may naningil sa inyo..hehe.. isumbong ninyo sa akin.

just email me @ [email protected].

Advanced Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Guys!!

Happy Pressing!


----------



## BroJames

Thanks sir Ian. Napakagandang christmas gift iyan sa mga TSF members lalo na yung mga biktima ng walang customer support sa vendors nila.

A definite must na dalawin ninyo ang tees and prints sa Quezon Ave corner EDSA. meron silang cuyi heat press, mighty press, and hottronix so makapagdecide kayo. Pwede ninyo icheckout muna kahit na hindi pa kayo bibili. Meron din silang redsail cutter at craftrobo. 

Kung may napapanood kayo sa TV, isang magandang lalaki na iniinterview ni Jessica Soho tungkol sa heat press, si Sir Ian yun.


----------



## wilson986

abstractist said:


> Good day guys! medyo matagal akong nawala.
> 
> Ayun, just in case na meron kayong kakilala or member ng TSF and may problem sa Redsail na cutter ( bumili man sa tees and prints or Hindi ) we will support them. They can call us for the support.
> 
> Pwede sila magpatulong ng libre re:
> 
> 1.) Set Up / Software Issue / Connectivity Issues.
> 2.) CutMate
> 3.) WinPCSIGN ( Basic / Contour Cutting )
> 4.) FLEXI ( Basic / Contour Cutting )
> 5.) Corel X2 - X5
> 6.) Maintenance
> 7.) Problema sa Unit ( Replacement of parts )
> 8.) Compatibility Issues
> 
> etc.....
> 
> Sa lahat ng myembro ng TSF or kakilala ninyo, welcome po ang lahat na dumaan sa shop for additional training kahit hindi sa Tees and Prints or TeesRepublic nabili ung Redsail.
> 
> Meron din po kaming free na remote access training if hindi makakaluwas ng Manila.Libre po ang lahat and if may naningil sa inyo..hehe.. isumbong ninyo sa akin.
> 
> just email me @ [email protected].
> 
> Advanced Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Guys!!
> 
> Happy Pressing!


Sir may RedSail Cutter (RS720 ata po yung model) ako sira po pwede po ba ipagawa sa inyo kahit po magbayad ako ng labor at parts...Thanks in advance


----------



## BroJames

wilson986 said:


> Sir may RedSail Cutter (RS720 ata po yung model) ako sira po pwede po ba ipagawa sa inyo kahit po magbayad ako ng labor at parts...Thanks in advance


Sir, email mo na lang kasi bihira maglogin sa forum si sir Ian. Pero pwede ko din sagutin iyan. PWEDENG PWEDE. At kagaya ng mga earlier post ko madaming parts ang redsail. Very reasonable din labor nila. Long term goodwill ang habol nila at hindi near term profits kaya kahit na hindi customer ay ieentertain nila.

Kung North bound EDSA ka u-turn ka after Q. Ave then park sa McDo o 7-11. lakarin ninyo papuntang Q. Av at dyan lang sila after western union. Practically kanto sila ng Q. Av and EDSA.

Kung East bound ka sa Q. Av pwede ka magpark sa harapan nila. Sila na rin yung last shop along Q Av bago mag EDSA. 

Sa mga mage-MRT baba kayo ng Quezon Av station. Kung northbound ka tatawid ka ng EDSA (tapat sila ng Eton center. Kung Southbound ka hanapin mo lang yung western union at magkatabi sila.


----------



## wilson986

BroJames said:


> Sir, email mo na lang kasi bihira maglogin sa forum si sir Ian. Pero pwede ko din sagutin iyan. PWEDENG PWEDE. At kagaya ng mga earlier post ko madaming parts ang redsail. Very reasonable din labor nila. Long term goodwill ang habol nila at hindi near term profits kaya kahit na hindi customer ay ieentertain nila.
> 
> Kung North bound EDSA ka u-turn ka after Q. Ave then park sa McDo o 7-11. lakarin ninyo papuntang Q. Av at dyan lang sila after western union. Practically kanto sila ng Q. Av and EDSA.
> 
> Kung East bound ka sa Q. Av pwede ka magpark sa harapan nila. Sila na rin yung last shop along Q Av bago mag EDSA.
> 
> Sa mga mage-MRT baba kayo ng Quezon Av station. Kung northbound ka tatawid ka ng EDSA (tapat sila ng Eton center. Kung Southbound ka hanapin mo lang yung western union at magkatabi sila.


sir BroJames nagdadalawang isip kasi ako yung account nila sa facebook iba sagot sa akin. Kailangan pa raw ng approval ng boss nila up to now wala pang response sa akin. Yung branch nila sa Quezon Ave. napuntahan ko na yun doon ako bumili ng vinyl sticker at yung dongle ng redsail cutter para rektang maka print sa corel draw..Anyway thanks Sir Brojames...


----------



## vhonne

wilson986 said:


> sir BroJames nagdadalawang isip kasi ako yung account nila sa facebook iba sagot sa akin. Kailangan pa raw ng approval ng boss nila up to now wala pang response sa akin. Yung branch nila sa Quezon Ave. napuntahan ko na yun doon ako bumili ng vinyl sticker at yung dongle ng redsail cutter para rektang maka print sa corel draw..Anyway thanks Sir Brojames...


sir... ano ginagamit mong software para mag cut maliban jan sa direct from corel draw? redsail din cutter ko tapos artcut6... kaso nahihirapan ako install ung artcut kasi laging insert disk... kapag naman pinasok ung cd wala namang nangyayari... ndi ko tuloy mareformat ung laptop ko kasi un lang ang may intalled na artcut6... TIA...


----------



## BroJames

Yung staff nila naka train para magrespond according to official "spiel". Kahit na nakausap mo na si sir Ian mas maganda tawagan mo si Ian pagdating mo dyan. Very busy si Ian at siya mismo ang nagdedeliver ng mga items sa customers. Parang kaninamg tanghali may kinuha akong items sa quezon ave at nakapagusap kami just 1 hour earlier. Pagdating ko tinawagan ko pa rin siya at hindi pa niya naibilin. Ayun pala nasa airport siya pero kung makausap mo akala mo nasa office lang siya na nagpapahinga.

*Iba talaga ang sasabihin ng staff kasi special offer niya sa TSF member iyan at siya lang makapagdecide niyan. *Huwag ka maturn off at talagang very busy si Ian at OK siya. Lagi on the go iyan at hindi mo mahagilap sa office na nakaupo lang.


----------



## reiearth

kabibili ko lang ng cuyi high pressure heat press ko from tees n prints. quezon ave... for 11,900 last december 10..

and very accomodating ang staff nila kahit gabi ko na pinickup.... wala sila nung ibang freebies kaya puro dark transfer binigay sa akin...

i choose na dun ako bumili kasi sila ang nasearch ko sa sulit na me pinakarami like and nafeature nga din sila sa GMA... dun din pala kumuha yung friend ko ng heat press (we have the same business=internet cafe) and gusto nga namin mag offer ng digital tshirt printing since medyo humihina na kita sa internet cafe sa amin. since marami na kakumpitensya...

matagal ko na balak bumili pero this month lang nagkabudget dahil me nag invest ng pera hehe..
balak ko naman bumili ng cutter/plotter para sa mga mas mahirap na design na kailangan icut at for stickers na rin...

and since kulang pa knowledge ko sa ganitong business i encountered this forum sa mga ads ni tees n prints..
and so far in 3 days nabasa ko na itong thread from start to finish... 

and marami akong natutunan...

problema ko na lang ngayon pano ako makakabenta ng shirts.. sa yalex divisoria pa ko kumuha ng plain shirts since ito recommend ng tees and prints..

ano kaya mga mabentang design ngayon pag dark and lights muna... im using jetpro ss at opaque...

di pa ko nakakamarketing...nagtry muna ko 3 shirts pambata..


----------



## BroJames

Rei, puno na PM inbox mo.

May CUYI siya sa shop pero hindi niya pinupush. Kung may maghanap lang. May customer siyang koreano, nakalimutan ko kung ilang redsail ang kinuha pero almost 8 hours straight ang gamit daily at wala naging problema kaya redsail ang pinupush niya ngayon.

Pwede magcut kung plug in lang pero kailangan mo ng software para sa contour cutting. Hindi uubra yung mga dinadownload lang at disabled ang contour cutting feature niya. Huwag ka rin masyadong umasa sa contour cutting ng mga China cutters. Yung optical eye niya ay laser pointer lang at hindi nakakabasa ng registration. Mabusisi ang registration ng mga China cutters at madaming adjustment kang gagawin. Hindi ko pa natry yung mga China cutter na may optical eye at nasa P28K yata mga yun.


----------



## reiearth

balak ko nga redsail na lang kunin tutal tested na nila at maraming tutulong sa akin incase need ko ng technical support... maybe next month makabili na ako....

winpcsign na rin kasi the best talga ito..pede coreldraw at ai...

just deleted my inbox and outbox..ganun ba talaga? hanggang lima lang kasya sa private messages


----------



## BroJames

PM inbox mo dumadami ang naiistore kapag dumami ang post mo.

Lahat naman yata ng stand alone software pwede sa AI at corel draw. Pero madami nga nagsasabi na maganda ang winpcsign. PM mo ako kapag handa ka na.


----------



## reiearth

pede ba ang dark transfer sa 60% polyester 40% cotton or CVC ba tawag dun?


----------



## BroJames

pwede naman.


----------



## reiearth

so pati light transfer pede din sa 60%/40%?

pero pag sublimation ink/sublimation paper ang gagamitin pure cotton dapat?


----------



## BroJames

sublimation 95% or more polyester. Tumatagal din yata sa 80% polyester pero the more polyester the better. Hindi maganda ang kapit ng subli sa cotton.


----------



## reiearth

i see... meron kasi nagbebenta ng sublimation paper for white cotton shirt only eh..... same price din ng sublimation for mugs.....

anong tatak ng polyester shirt and pede na for this sublimation process..?

thanks!


----------



## BroJames

walang sublimation na direct for cotton. Ang meron is may isang additional layer yata siya at dito sa layer kumakapit ang sublimation. Not sure ako pero ganun pagkaintindi ko. Sa pagkaintindi ko rin mga china papers iyan not US. Pero clarify mo rin kung iba ang claim ng seller at baka may bago.


----------



## reiearth

meron bago sir sa folsom arts...

sublimation paper made for white cotton shirts

here is the link

Sublimation Paper for White Cotton T-Shirt! Philippines - 2786860


----------



## BroJames

Matagal ko na nakita iyan. Alam ko china "paper" nga iyan at 60-70% lang ang transfer rate meaning magfefade ang 30-40%. AT malabo ang photographic image o drawing kaya text lang ang recommended dyan. Try mo sila tawagan kung ano ang sabi nila.

OK din siguro itry para malaman first hand.


----------



## reiearth

ano mairerecomend nyo na sublimation paper na US sir? yung pede photographic.....

and how much kaya yun...

thanks for the reply...

yap for text and logos lang yung pinost ko..


----------



## BroJames

Di ko pa kabisado mga sublimation papers


----------



## MYDAMIT

reiearth said:


> meron bago sir sa folsom arts...
> 
> sublimation paper made for white cotton shirts
> 
> here is the link
> 
> Sublimation Paper for White Cotton T-Shirt! Philippines - 2786860[/Q
> 
> Sir sa tingin ko yan yung selfweeding paper na tinatawag nila...pwede rin e try pero wag kang bumili ng marami ( kung ito nga ang selfweeding paper limited design lang pwede saka hnd pwede photo design saka medyo masilan yung mga setting depende narin sa gumagamit. Read more threads about selfweeding paper.


----------



## BroJames

Sir ROQ, may mahanap kang ganyan?

Usual self weeding ay pang laser, hindi pwedeng photographic images, at hindi yata pwede ang madaming kulay? Tama ba sir ROQ?


----------



## MYDAMIT

kung yung selfweeding ng china nga yun, hnd maganda kung photo design ang e print ok siya sa mga vector or cartoon design. Pero pag laser process ang gagamitin marami na ang papel na sefweeding...lahat ng selfweding paper na try ko na..isa sa mga laser paper na nagustuhan ko ay yung sa joto, duracotton at imageclip. NAsira kasi yung okidata printer ko and problema ko pa medyo maliit lang ang nagagawa ko design kasi 8.5x11 lang printer ko. MAg maula ng nasira nag tyatyaga nalang ako sa pag gupit yung transjit II paper.


----------



## wilson986

vhonne said:


> sir... ano ginagamit mong software para mag cut maliban jan sa direct from corel draw? redsail din cutter ko tapos artcut6... kaso nahihirapan ako install ung artcut kasi laging insert disk... kapag naman pinasok ung cd wala namang nangyayari... ndi ko tuloy mareformat ung laptop ko kasi un lang ang may intalled na artcut6... TIA...


 Sa TEES&PRINTS sa Quezon Ave. po nakakabili ng dongle ng Redsail Cutter sa Corel Draw ka gagawa tapos may plugin software sya direct kana mag cut....


----------



## BroJames

MYDAMIT said:


> kung yung selfweeding ng china nga yun, hnd maganda kung photo design ang e print ok siya sa mga vector or cartoon design. Pero pag laser process ang gagamitin marami na ang papel na sefweeding...lahat ng selfweding paper na try ko na..isa sa mga laser paper na nagustuhan ko ay yung sa joto, duracotton at imageclip. NAsira kasi yung okidata printer ko and problema ko pa medyo maliit lang ang nagagawa ko design kasi 8.5x11 lang printer ko. MAg maula ng nasira nag tyatyaga nalang ako sa pag gupit yung transjit II paper.


Ang alam ko hindi maganda ang photo dyan at kahit na spot colors ay talo siya sa regular transfer papers sa sharpness at color vibrancy..




wilson986 said:


> Sa TEES&PRINTS sa Quezon Ave. po nakakabili ng dongle ng Redsail Cutter sa Corel Draw ka gagawa tapos may plugin software sya direct kana mag cut....


Plug in lang yata ang kailangan para direct cut from corel at AI


----------



## genmaxone

abstractist said:


> Good day guys! medyo matagal akong nawala.
> 
> Ayun, just in case na meron kayong kakilala or member ng TSF and may problem sa Redsail na cutter ( bumili man sa tees and prints or Hindi ) we will support them. They can call us for the support.
> 
> Pwede sila magpatulong ng libre re:
> 
> 1.) Set Up / Software Issue / Connectivity Issues.
> 2.) CutMate
> 3.) WinPCSIGN ( Basic / Contour Cutting )
> 4.) FLEXI ( Basic / Contour Cutting )
> 5.) Corel X2 - X5
> 6.) Maintenance
> 7.) Problema sa Unit ( Replacement of parts )
> 8.) Compatibility Issues
> 
> etc.....
> 
> Sa lahat ng myembro ng TSF or kakilala ninyo, welcome po ang lahat na dumaan sa shop for additional training kahit hindi sa Tees and Prints or TeesRepublic nabili ung Redsail.
> 
> Meron din po kaming free na remote access training if hindi makakaluwas ng Manila.Libre po ang lahat and if may naningil sa inyo..hehe.. isumbong ninyo sa akin.
> 
> just email me @ [email protected].
> 
> Advanced Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Guys!!
> 
> Happy Pressing!


Sir Ian,

I plan to get a cutter plotter very soon, but i cannot decide between craft robo cc330-20 or redsail 24".

I bought my heat press from your cubao store, that's why i wish to get your advice before i make a decision.

The purpose is initially small scale shirt printing and stickers plus other things that i can do with the cutter plotter. 

Hope to hear from you soon.

Thanks in advance


----------



## BroJames

genmaxone said:


> Sir Ian,
> 
> I plan to get a cutter plotter very soon, but i cannot decide between craft robo cc330-20 or redsail 24".
> 
> I bought my heat press from your cubao store, that's why i wish to get your advice before i make a decision.
> 
> The purpose is initially small scale shirt printing and stickers plus other things that i can do with the cutter plotter.
> 
> Hope to hear from you soon.
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you need really accurate cuts (and angles), contour cutting, then go for the craft robo. The limitations is the C330-20 cuts only 7.7-7.8" width max (forgot the actual figure) and most vinyl are 15", 19" or 20" wide so you need to precut or buy pre-cut A4 or letter sized vinyls. 

The 24" redsail can cut all popular vinyl widths so less vinyl wastage. If you need to cut vinyls that are more than 8" wide then redsail is preferred. But P13-23K china cutters are not true optic eyes which means no automatic registration for contour cutting.

I "think" craft robo includes a rhinestone software. Si sir Ian na lang magcomment dito.

Craftrobo is the better cutter but if you do not need the precision, will not be doing contour cutting or only rarely, will not be cutting vinyls more than 8" wide, then I suggest craft robo. You also mentioned stickers kaya kung ako craftrobo although I use a liyu.


----------



## japulido

Hi, noob po ako sa heat transfer biz. Plano ko bumili ng entry level na package and may 2 cutter plotter na offered, cuyi and pcut. anu po ba ang mas maganda sa dalawa? salamat po sa advise!


----------



## BroJames

japulido said:


> Hi, noob po ako sa heat transfer biz. Plano ko bumili ng entry level na package and may 2 cutter plotter na offered, cuyi and pcut. anu po ba ang mas maganda sa dalawa? salamat po sa advise!


wala. sa liyu or redsail ako


----------



## eiyoj

hi
newby lang po ako dito sa site nyo..
gusto ko lang sana itanong ung mga kailangan n material in printing using heat press... may nagbenta kasi samin ng mga printers and ung pang press pero walang cutter...
tsaka po possible po b n maging ok ung ipprint sa damit if wala kai cutter plotter? 


Thnks po


----------



## BroJames

eiyoj said:


> hi
> newby lang po ako dito sa site nyo..
> gusto ko lang sana itanong ung mga kailangan n material in printing using heat press... may nagbenta kasi samin ng mga printers and ung pang press pero walang cutter...
> tsaka po possible po b n maging ok ung ipprint sa damit if wala kai cutter plotter?
> 
> 
> Thnks po


Yung cutter/plotter uysually pang vinyl. Mas matibay kasi ang vinyl at sabi ng iba sing tibay ng t-shirt. Ang limitations ng vinyls ay 7-8 colors lang sa atin (15-20+ ang mga basic colors sa US at Europe. May umaabot pa ng 35 kung kasama mga neon colors). Hindi din pwede ang masyadong details ang image at hirap iweed. Kung cartoon like characters na wealang fdine details at text na 72 point o larger OK lang(pero pwede naman masmaliit ng konti). Mas malaki din ang chance na matanggal sa washing. Mas mahal din ang vinyl lalo na kung multi colored unlike paper transfers na almost same cost kahit na 1 o isang libo ang kulay.

May mga nagbibusiness naman ng walang cutter/plotter at paper transfers lang ang offer. Depende sa market mo at depende sa marketing strategy mo. Nagfefade ang transfers pero photographic naman siya at madali magpacustomize ng shirt.


----------



## karenking

hello... newbie here... ask ko lang what temp dapat for printing sa non-woven fabric (ecobag) and poly canvas na bag...


----------



## BroJames

Alam ko lower temp ang kailangan around 160-165C lang.


----------



## japulido

Hello everyone, question lang. di ko lam kung off topic pero panu po ba mga print sa sticker paper and cut sa cutter plotter? Isip ko din panu magcut ng transfer paper sa cutter plotter para malinis ung putol. thanks!


----------



## arielthey

japulido said:


> Hello everyone, question lang. di ko lam kung off topic pero panu po ba mga print sa sticker paper and cut sa cutter plotter? Isip ko din panu magcut ng transfer paper sa cutter plotter para malinis ung putol. thanks!


kung gusto mo icut sa plotter ung na print mo sa transfer paper kailangan mo ung opticeye na plotter


----------



## japulido

arielthey said:


> kung gusto mo icut sa plotter ung na print mo sa transfer paper kailangan mo ung opticeye na plotter


thanks sir arielthey! meron na ko cutter plotter na may optical eye pero di ko alam kung panu ko xa i-maximize yung gamit hehehe. pag cut lang ng mga alphabet lang sa vinyl ang alam ko. panu ako maka-cut sa cutter plotter pag images? thanks!


----------



## arielthey

japulido said:


> thanks sir arielthey! meron na ko cutter plotter na may optical eye pero di ko alam kung panu ko xa i-maximize yung gamit hehehe. pag cut lang ng mga alphabet lang sa vinyl ang alam ko. panu ako maka-cut sa cutter plotter pag images? thanks!


ano b ung gamit mo na software na pang cut, kung corel pag image na ang ka cut mo pwede mong i trace ung image using bezier tools, o kaya tingin ka sa google maraming tutorial dun kung pano mag trace ng image sa corel


----------



## BroJames

anong brand ng cutter mo?

Lung China hindi optical eye yun. Red laser lang. Pwede naman mag contour cut ang red laser pero reference guide lang siya, mas matrabaho, at madalas sablay. Yung mga US press na may tutuong optical eye ang masmabilis mag register(auto) para sa contour cutting


----------



## japulido

arielthey said:


> ano b ung gamit mo na software na pang cut, kung corel pag image na ang ka cut mo pwede mong i trace ung image using bezier tools, o kaya tingin ka sa google maraming tutorial dun kung pano mag trace ng image sa corel


coreldraw x4 gamit ko. nagresearch ako dati, sabi kelangan ko daw iprint sa transfer paper tapos kelangan daw meron registration marks. tama ba yun?


----------



## japulido

BroJames said:


> anong brand ng cutter mo?
> 
> Lung China hindi optical eye yun. Red laser lang. Pwede naman mag contour cut ang red laser pero reference guide lang siya, mas matrabaho, at madalas sablay. Yung mga US press na may tutuong optical eye ang masmabilis mag register(auto) para sa contour cutting


vicsign gamit ko na cutter. yes china xa eto yung link to the site ng cutter ShenZhen Haiwojia Technology Development Co., Ltd.

panu po ba ang process ng pag cut ng china cutter? ok lang naman sakin magexperiment for now.


----------



## wilson986

japulido said:


> Hello everyone, question lang. di ko lam kung off topic pero panu po ba mga print sa sticker paper and cut sa cutter plotter? Isip ko din panu magcut ng transfer paper sa cutter plotter para malinis ung putol. thanks!


kailangan po yung plotter cutter ay may cut contour or optical eye...kung meron kayong plotter may kasama naman po software para ma cut mo yung gagawin mong design thru computer....


----------



## BroJames

japulido said:


> vicsign gamit ko na cutter. yes china xa eto yung link to the site ng cutter ShenZhen Haiwojia Technology Development Co., Ltd.
> 
> panu po ba ang process ng pag cut ng china cutter? ok lang naman sakin magexperiment for now.


Ipriprint ninyo muna yung image with registration mark. Tapos isusubo mo sa cutter then ireregister mo yung 3-4 registration marks manually. Imumove mo yung cutter sa gitna ng bawat registration mark at iregister sa cutter software. Kung pen ang gamit mo sa pagregister ieenter o iaaccept mo na lang ang values. Kung red laser naman ieenter mo pa yung offsetting values para magsentro. Kung naksasentro kasi ang red laser sa registration mark yung center ng blade ay wala sa position kaya mageenter ka ng offseting values sa bawat registration mark para tumama ang values sa software. For example kung nakasentro na ang red laser yung cutter ay 5.051mm to the left at 2.358 to the top. Mga example lang ito kaya hahanapin mo yung tamang figures.

Mas matrabahao ang manual process at madalas may sablay. Mahirap maperfect kasi yung visual registration natin, kahit na tingin natin ay sentro na, ay malamang hindi pa.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir karamihan ng china cutter gumagamit ng laser (red dot ) na tiantawag halos pareho lang din ang pag align nito..Mas maganda ikaw mismo ang mag practise ng cutter mo pag na sanay kana madali na para sa iyo ang coiunttor cutting. Maganda parin ang matutuo ka sa vector art may mga software na nag vector automaic sayo at kung sanay kanaman sa adobeliistrator or yung corel( vector ) mas madal;i na ang countor cutting. SOftware tulad ng Winpcsign ay may automatic convertion to vector o nag crecreate ito ng countor line sa gilid ng artwork para ito ma read o ma cut ng cutter. ito link halimbawa ng red dot countor cutting( halos pareho lang sila ng mga china cutter). How to contour cut an image with the Laserpoint vinyl cutter - YouTube


----------



## BroJames

At dyan din sa video makikita ang sinasabi kong sablay









Medyo to the right ng konti ang cutting kaya naiwan part ng image (nasama sa weeding o sa papel).









At yung finished product, naovercut sa left side (may naiwan sa papel) at undercut sa right (may excess na unwanted white sa right ng sombrero, sa red lines, sa blue box, etc).

Depende sa complexity ng design at sa standards mo o ng client maaring acceptable o reject ito. Hindi ko naman sinisiraan ang cutter na walang true optical eye kasi CVhina din cutter ko at alam ko na ang mga issues bago ko binili iyan. Pero kailanagan maintindihan mo ang limitations at possibler workwaround otherwise mafrufrustrate kja lang.

Kung 20 ang ikocontour cut mo maaring may iilan na masperfect kaysa doon sa video at iilan din na masmalaki ang sablay. Depende sa pasensya at tyaga mo sa pagreregister pero hit and miss pa rin iyan kasi hindi mo kaya, humanly, na i-perfectly o iprecision register yung red laser point sa registration mark.

Ang isang possible workaround ay prepare ka ng 2 image. Yung image na may excess border o may allowance na same color sa image ay for printing. As example doon sa image, iextend mo yung hat, red lines at blue box na may words "quaker" ng sa ganun may allowance ka for minor under-over cutting. At yung 2nd image naman na may exact outline na gusto mo ang ififeed mo sa cutting software.

Kung babalikan natin yung image sa video, kung may allowance ang image mo, lalaki yung part ng image ang maiiwan sa papel(sa left) pero doon sa right naman ay medyo tama lang at mas hindi halata ang sablay. ganun din kung medyo to the left ang sablay o pataas man o pababa.


----------



## japulido

wilson986 said:


> kailangan po yung plotter cutter ay may cut contour or optical eye...kung meron kayong plotter may kasama naman po software para ma cut mo yung gagawin mong design thru computer....


ay ganun ba? walang kasama na software yung nakuha ko pero ang nakita ko sa website compatibale sya with flexicut10, artcut, and signcut. meron ba ko mabibilhan nun locally?


----------



## japulido

BroJames said:


> Ipriprint ninyo muna yung image with registration mark. Tapos isusubo mo sa cutter then ireregister mo yung 3-4 registration marks manually. Imumove mo yung cutter sa gitna ng bawat registration mark at iregister sa cutter software. Kung pen ang gamit mo sa pagregister ieenter o iaaccept mo na lang ang values. Kung red laser naman ieenter mo pa yung offsetting values para magsentro. Kung naksasentro kasi ang red laser sa registration mark yung center ng blade ay wala sa position kaya mageenter ka ng offseting values sa bawat registration mark para tumama ang values sa software. For example kung nakasentro na ang red laser yung cutter ay 5.051mm to the left at 2.358 to the top. Mga example lang ito kaya hahanapin mo yung tamang figures.
> 
> Mas matrabahao ang manual process at madalas may sablay. Mahirap maperfect kasi yung visual registration natin, kahit na tingin natin ay sentro na, ay malamang hindi pa.


wow complicated nga. nagte-train po ba kau sir?


----------



## wilson986

japulido said:


> ay ganun ba? walang kasama na software yung nakuha ko pero ang nakita ko sa website compatibale sya with flexicut10, artcut, and signcut. meron ba ko mabibilhan nun locally?


yung pong redsail cutter ko artcut po ang kasamang software. corel user po kasi ako ang ginawa ko bumili ako ng dongle sa Tees&Print para direct na sya makaprint sa corel hinde kana mag convert ng eps file para i cut sa artcut..direst na po sya....


----------



## BroJames

japulido said:


> ay ganun ba? walang kasama na software yung nakuha ko pero ang nakita ko sa website compatibale sya with flexicut10, artcut, and signcut. meron ba ko mabibilhan nun locally?


Ang pagkaalam ko pwede ang winpcsign sa vicsign. Artcut yata is plug-in lang. Not sure ako sa flexicut at signcut. Mas maganda standalone software like winpcsign. P4000 usually iyan.


----------



## japulido

Meron bang nagbebenta ng artcut or winpcsign dito? di kasi ako binigyan ng nagbenta sakin eh. thanks!


----------



## BroJames

meron sa tees and prints (quezon ave cor edsa) P4k winpcsign. P900 yata artcut.


----------



## fudgee

Hi, anyone can help me with tshirt suppliers? I was targeting 50-70 pesos only at 20 pcs. Minimum. 
Also, for the v necks and thinner materials more on the cotton v necks very popular nowadays in shops like bench.


----------



## japulido

fudgee said:


> Hi, anyone can help me with tshirt suppliers? I was targeting 50-70 pesos only at 20 pcs. Minimum.
> Also, for the v necks and thinner materials more on the cotton v necks very popular nowadays in shops like bench.


recently kumuha ako sa Yalex sa San Juan around that price range and bentahan nila. Wholesale minimum of 12 pcs (assorted sizes) below 12 parang add 10 pesos per size. ok naman kinalabasan. I bought canary yellow


----------



## BroJames

fudgee said:


> Hi, anyone can help me with tshirt suppliers? I was targeting 50-70 pesos only at 20 pcs. Minimum.
> Also, for the v necks and thinner materials more on the cotton v necks very popular nowadays in shops like bench.


You won't get 100% cotton shirts at that price range. Cotton shirts usually costs around P100 UP.


----------



## japulido

I finally got an artcut 2009. Panu ko po gagamiting yun to contour cut? i looked sa youtube alang tutorial.


----------



## BroJames

Cutting lang ang mga plug-ins. Mga cutting software ang pwede mag contour cut.


----------



## fudgee

japulido said:


> recently kumuha ako sa Yalex sa San Juan around that price range and bentahan nila. Wholesale minimum of 12 pcs (assorted sizes) below 12 parang add 10 pesos per size. ok naman kinalabasan. I bought canary yellow


Thanks. Nakita ko nga ad nila. Thanks for the info.  Super hassle kasi mag divisoria. Pero they don't ship/deliver?


----------



## BroJames

hassle talaga. Kaya winner/whistler/softext/soutport/blueprint/lifeline ako pick up cubao. Malipan sa blueprint at winner may patong sila ng P5 per shirt, P60 per dozen. Kahit na P600 (10 dozen) pwede pa kasi di pagod at menos gastos sa gas o taxi. OK na rin at di naman ako volume magorder sa non-winner/bluprint


----------



## fudgee

BroJames said:


> hassle talaga. Kaya winner/whistler/softext/soutport/blueprint/lifeline ako pick up cubao. Malipan sa blueprint at winner may patong sila ng P5 per shirt, P60 per dozen. Kahit na P600 (10 dozen) pwede pa kasi di pagod at menos gastos sa gas o taxi. OK na rin at di naman ako volume magorder sa non-winner/bluprint


Saan po sa cubao? Novaliches kasi ako kaya ok lang if cubao mang gagaling. winner at bluprint po ba talaga magnda for heatpress? and anung transfer papers po mganda? nagcacanvass na kasi ako. planning to open a business by next month


----------



## BroJames

near e rodriguez cor new york. email ko order then pickup in 1-2 days. Kung winner o bluprint may stocks. Kung ibang brand 1 day allowance.

di ako sure sa best brand for heat press pero nakikita ko rin ang whistler(meron sila). email mo [email protected].

sa transfer paper 
JPSS for white
3G opaque for colored (cotton)
Jet Opaque II for colored(polycotton)


----------



## devilock

good day mga sir / ma'am,

ask ko lang po pag may nag oorder sa inyo ng bulk ng tshirt hinihingan kayo ng OR? pano pag walang OR may marerecommend po ba kayo? 

pag nasa 500-700 ang ipapaprint nasa mag kano po ibibigay nyo na price per piece ng damit? (white shirt square design-half ng A4)



--newbie


----------



## BroJames

Sabihin mo sideline mo lang ang printing. Kung kailangan talaga ng OR add mo 15-20% ang cost. Yung 12% sa VAT at yung remaining sa abala o pakiusap sa may OR.


----------



## reiearth

hi long times no post...

nakabili na rin sa wakas ng cutter plotter (redsail) tees na print

kaso nahihirapan ako sa artcut pag mga import.. ayaw maimport ng maayos....
i use corel x5.... magkano binebenta yung cutmate for corel direct cutting .. software ba yun or usb dongle...

hindi kasi ako bumili ng winpcsign.. kulang sa budget.. 

nagseminar na din ako ng photography screen printing... sa isang member din ng forum.. 

hopefully makapag ipon muna sa equipment....

from silkscreen to digital tshirt printing..and stickers.. balak ko..

i need suppliers pala ng kentucky, blue corner, winner...

100 cotton shirts ano po maganda brand hindi masyado mahal..


----------



## BroJames

Di ba plug-in(direct cutting) yung artcut na naaccess from corel darw? Anyway, alam ko P1k mga plug-ins(for direct cutting).

Tawagan mo tees and prints. OK naman sila kausap


----------



## reiearth

BroJames said:


> Di ba plug-in(direct cutting) yung artcut na naaccess from corel darw? Anyway, alam ko P1k mga plug-ins(for direct cutting).
> 
> Tawagan mo tees and prints. OK naman sila kausap


minemessage ko nga sila sa facebook

1800 daw yung plugin pag separate

eh bumili na nga ako ng heatpress at redsail cutter sa kanila..
tinatawaran ko ng 1k... kasi yung 15k package nila binili ko sa redsail.. artcut lang kasama pero mahirap..

16k yung me plugin..

tatanong pa daw sa boss nila.. pero as of now.. di pa ako nasabihan kong pede.. i need the plugin..for coreldraw

-----------
i need redsail driver (windows xp) for flexisign pro... wala kasama na driver eh puro Usb connection lang...
redsail(HPGL)

ano ba compatible driver nito sa ibang brand ng cutter? redsail 720c...


----------



## BroJames

Sino ang nakausap ninyo?

Ano ang cp mo para matawagan ka namin. P1k bigay ko from teesandprints. Dyan mo kukunin at sa kanila din ang support


----------



## reiearth

BroJames said:


> Sino ang nakausap ninyo?
> 
> Ano ang cp mo para matawagan ka namin. P1k bigay ko from teesandprints. Dyan mo kukunin at sa kanila din ang support


sa fb chat lang.. tees n prints quezon ave FB
di ko alam name ng sumasagot eh...

si hector ang nagdemo sa akin sa cutter...

mejo problema ko ngayon driver or setting para gumana sana sa flexisign PRO... 

i need also the plugin for corel.. im using X5..
sana matulungan nyo ako.. sana 1k na lang..papashift ko sana dito sa ilocos...

09359528500


----------



## imercaruana

Hello Phillipinos!

Have you all heard about Flesso? It's getting more and more popular in the Asian and European region.
Here's the website: www.flesso.it

They are a heat transfer vinyl manufacturer and they also have Italian made heat presses!
The quality of their vinyl is superior than all the other brands out there, it's the thinnest (30microns), extremely durable, super soft to touch, and stretchable too! The best part is the price, especially for the Asian region, the pricing is super competitive, definitely can beat other brands in terms of quality and price.
My company in Malaysia just ordered 2 containers from them last month. Telling you Phillipinos about this now just so that you don't get rip off by other US/Singaporean brands.

You can contact them directly or you can ask me anything here, i'll share with you my experience in using their products. I also have their italian made heat presses, comes with 2 years warranty, and it's cheaper than the US made ones by HALF! We used to buy many china presses, but always have problems, and just add a few hundred to get the Flesso ones. check them out!

www.flesso.it


----------



## BroJames

reiearth said:


> sa fb chat lang.. tees n prints quezon ave FB
> di ko alam name ng sumasagot eh...
> 
> si hector ang nagdemo sa akin sa cutter...
> 
> mejo problema ko ngayon driver or setting para gumana sana sa flexisign PRO...
> 
> i need also the plugin for corel.. im using X5..
> sana matulungan nyo ako.. sana 1k na lang..papashift ko sana dito sa ilocos...
> 
> 09359528500


Hintayin mo na lang tawag niya at kung sakaling ibang presyo niya sabihin mo na lang na ikaw yung sinabi ko sa kanya na customer nila na naghahanap ng plug-in pero P1800 ang sabi ng staff nila. At ikaw yung kinommit niya (through me) na P1k lang.


----------



## Mofreds

Hi imercaruana, 
The flesso site looks great but why is it only in English and not on Italian (bit strange for an italian company not to have website in italian). I'm Italian and never heard of them before. I would like to contact them, but apart from email address there is no indication of location of factory, phone number and address. Please mp the information so that I can visit them. Thanks and ciao!


----------



## BroJames

imercaruana said:


> Hello Phillipinos!
> 
> Have you all heard about Flesso? It's getting more and more popular in the Asian and European region.
> Here's the website: www.flesso.it
> 
> They are a heat transfer vinyl manufacturer and they also have Italian made heat presses!
> The quality of their vinyl is superior than all the other brands out there, it's the thinnest (30microns), extremely durable, super soft to touch, and stretchable too! *The best part is the price, especially for the Asian region, the pricing is super competitive*, definitely can beat other brands in terms of quality and price.
> My company in Malaysia just ordered 2 containers from them last month. Telling you Phillipinos about this now just so that you don't get rip off by other US/Singaporean brands.
> 
> You can contact them directly or you can ask me anything here, i'll share with you my experience in using their products. I also have their italian made heat presses, comes with 2 years warranty, and it's cheaper than the US made ones by HALF! We used to buy many china presses, but always have problems, and just add a few hundred to get the Flesso ones. check them out!
> 
> www.flesso.it


Thanks for the info. We won't be ripped off by other brands but rather by importers. You can't really blame them though as they have to make up for lower turnover of more expensive brands. 

Is your company in Malaysia reselling them or is it for your own consumption?


----------



## imercaruana

@Mofreds: Usually if the factory is in Italy, or wherever manufacturers say their factory is at, they will not reveal their factory's location for fear of product imitation or piracy issues. Perhaps you should email them to inquire further. They are well known in European countries like Spain, France, etc, not too sure about Italy. I went to the FESPA show in barcelona and saw their booth there, they mentioned that their focus is more on Asian market now. They have a south east asia office in Singapore and Malaysia too. Also learned that they have been around for 18 years, supplying to Nike, Reebok directly. Only now they are opening their products to the open market. If you are interested in distributing, you'd better hurry up! They have distributors in almost every country in Asia already.

@BroJames: Most welcome. Yes importers are a huge headache here in Malaysia, they are selling twice the price of what's Flesso is offering. In fact, I have conducted very thorough testing on the quality of Siser, Stahls, Chemica, Flesso, China and Korean products, funny thing is the best is also Flesso. It's so freaking thin that it looks like it's screen printed. The feel is amazing too. They claim that it can last more than 60-80 washes, I washed for more than 100 times already, the material still lasts, and it still looks awesome. Given Flesso's superb quality, I really suspect that they will increase their prices eventually, don't think they'll keep it that low for a long time. That is also why my director took in 2 containers immediately after we conducted the testing.

We are using it for our own consumption, we export a lot of custom printed T-shirts to the neighbouring countries.


----------



## onlyheattransfer

Mofreds said:


> Hi imercaruana,
> The flesso site looks great but why is it only in English and not on Italian (bit strange for an italian company not to have website in italian). I'm Italian and never heard of them before. I would like to contact them, but apart from email address there is no indication of location of factory, phone number and address. Please mp the information so that I can visit them. Thanks and ciao!


Usually manufacture don't provide those details and who cares, but from what I know is just like the Apple brand and Foxconn manufacturing it. Their respond is immediate after I met them at Fespa Barcelona, samples arrive to me quickly, after tested I'm happy and just purchase 150 rolls from them. Honestly the quality, you have to request from them the samples and test it yourself. And heard from their guys they are participating in Mexico Fespa, you can visit them there.


----------



## Mofreds

Ah, so made in china and passed off as Italian...


----------



## BroJames

imercaruana said:


> ...
> 
> @BroJames: Most welcome. Yes importers are a huge headache here in Malaysia, they are selling twice the price of what's Flesso is offering. In fact, I have conducted very thorough testing on the quality of Siser, Stahls, Chemica, Flesso, China and Korean products, funny thing is the best is also Flesso. It's so freaking thin that it looks like it's screen printed. The feel is amazing too. They claim that it can last more than 60-80 washes, I washed for more than 100 times already, the material still lasts, and it still looks awesome. Given Flesso's superb quality, I really suspect that they will increase their prices eventually, don't think they'll keep it that low for a long time. That is also why my director took in 2 containers immediately after we conducted the testing.
> 
> We are using it for our own consumption, we export a lot of custom printed T-shirts to the neighbouring countries.


Washed according to instructions they should practically last forever.


----------



## imercaruana

Oh well, in my 12 years of experience in using heat transfer vinyl, it doesn't matter if they are from China, India, Italy, Timbaktu, or anywhere else. The material speaks for itself I guess. The Siser, Chemica, and Stahls distributor from Singapore revealed to me that all their products are from China and Korea as well, it is a well known fact here in Asia. Not surprised though, given that China has such low operation costs.

As long as my customers are happy with the products, they can produce it in Mars for all I care. First quality, then price. The rest is history.

@BroJames, not for the Siser and Chemica ones though, they cracked after certain amount of washes, perhaps it's because they are thicker. But that was last year. With the way Asian people wash their clothes, not many vinyl can withstand that kinda rough handling.


----------



## Mofreds

Siser is made in Italy, politape is made in Germany, chemica is made in France and then they're distributed in Asia, different from made in china and passed off as European... What I don't understand is if it is that great, what's the need to pass it as Italian


----------



## imercaruana

@Mofreds: Am not here to debate on who is from where. I tested and am currently using the best product (in my company's opinion who's been in this business for 13 years now) in the current industry, which is Flesso, and I'm here to share the good word without expecting any rewards from any party. Asians have long been denied of proper and accurate information, my feedback and comments may not make any difference, but it's up to everyone's own discernment.

p/s: I can guarantee that Siser and Chemica are not made in Italy or France.

Cheers!


----------



## Mofreds

My name is Marco De Rossi and I'm the export manager of Siser.
First of all, siser materials are made in Italy ( you're welcome to visit our factory in Vicenza, Italy). If you can't make it, You may also have a look at our website, there's a video. 
Flesso does not exist in Italy, at least not with that name and you just told us that it is made in china.
Again, I'm not talking about the quality of product (I never talk bad about competition, whether european, American or Asian, I point out the pluses).
What I can't stand is companies that try to rip off users, and the flesso website does just that. It is made only in English (if it was Italian they would do it also in italian) and makes people think that it is made in Italy.
What you said about siser is slander. Our factory is customs authorised by EU because all process including raw materials are made in EU. We can issue our own certificate of origin on our invoices. 
Bet that you have never seen our invoices...


----------



## imercaruana

@Mofreds: It's no wonder you are so defensive, it's so unprofessional of you to criticize your competitors based on assumptions. I did not mention anything about Flesso being made in China. I only said even IF the best product in the market is made in China, my company would still purchase from them, our concern is only the quality and price. You have a thing against Flesso? Go bring it to them and not talk down about other company's product, it only shows how inferior and insecure you are.

I have personally bought your SISER products from Singapore. They are thick and not stretchable, they crack easily, not to mention how expensive they are.

Besides, if Flesso is ripping us off, they would have not shipped 2 20ft containers worth of rolls to us after we have made payment would they? BRAND is not important to us, QUALITY and PRICE is. And your products here in Singapore, Indonesia, and Malaysia are ripping us off. Come to Malaysia, purchase a siser roll, then talk to me again.

You don't seem to get it. Your argument is pointless because I was your customer, and I used your products before. I'm the end user, I use products, all sorts of products, and I can differentiate and compare what is good and what is not so good.


----------



## Mofreds

I never spoke of quality of products (read carefully my posts). In any case, as you said, I think all is clear now... Good luck


----------



## BroJames

imercaruana said:


> Oh well, in my 12 years of experience in using heat transfer vinyl, it doesn't matter if they are from China, India, Italy, Timbaktu, or anywhere else. The material speaks for itself I guess. The Siser, Chemica, and Stahls distributor from Singapore revealed to me that all their products are from China and Korea as well, it is a well known fact here in Asia. Not surprised though, given that China has such low operation costs.
> 
> As long as my customers are happy with the products, they can produce it in Mars for all I care. First quality, then price. The rest is history.
> 
> @BroJames, not for the Siser and Chemica ones though, they cracked after certain amount of washes, perhaps it's because they are thicker. But that was last year. With the way Asian people wash their clothes, not many vinyl can withstand that kinda rough handling.


It's true. It does not matter where the product is made but its quality. I've used China polyurethane vinyls and the printed(pressed) vinyls are think enough and have manage to survive rough washing. well, maybe not the really rough type. But my problem with China PU vinyl is mainly in the weeding. The thicker korean PU vinyls weed much better. So far, the China vinyls (which I've tested longer, have not cracked yet). Some of the PVC vinyls which I use much earlier exhibit signs of cracking.


----------



## Draft1

BroJames said:


> near e rodriguez cor new york. email ko order then pickup in 1-2 days. Kung winner o bluprint may stocks. Kung ibang brand 1 day allowance.
> 
> di ako sure sa best brand for heat press pero nakikita ko rin ang whistler(meron sila). email mo [email protected].
> 
> sa transfer paper
> JPSS for white
> 3G opaque for colored (cotton)
> Jet Opaque II for colored(polycotton)


Sir james, ask ko lng po sna saan mismo un location sa cubao at anu email nila? mukhang mas madali kung sa cubao nlng kukuha ng shirts.. tska po anu mas mgndang printer M32 o T13? maraming salamat sir..


----------



## BroJames

near e rodriguez corner new york.

From edsa, taking erod, right ka sa new york at left sa first corner. Left gate na malaki sa left side.

ME32 sa akin pero sabi ng iba mas maganda daw T13 kasi yung CISS niya walang battery. ME32 choice ko kasi gumagamit ako ng gutenprint at supported ang ME32.


----------



## Draft1

BroJames said:


> near e rodriguez corner new york.
> 
> From edsa, taking erod, right ka sa new york at left sa first corner. Left gate na malaki sa left side.
> 
> ME32 sa akin pero sabi ng iba mas maganda daw T13 kasi yung CISS niya walang battery. ME32 choice ko kasi gumagamit ako ng gutenprint at supported ang ME32.


Tnx sir james, cnu po kokontakin dun pag oorder sir? salamat po uli..


----------



## BroJames

email order mo lang. Yung isa sa mayt ari naman ang naghahandle ng e-mail orders tapos ipapasa sa staff


----------



## Draft1

BroJames said:


> email order mo lang. Yung isa sa mayt ari naman ang naghahandle ng e-mail orders tapos ipapasa sa staff


Anu email Add nila sir, salamat po..


----------



## BroJames

browse mo lang same page


----------



## archieaisa

baka meron po dyan nagbebenta ng murang WINPC? pabili po. tnx 09224790923


----------



## BroJames

gaano kamura ang hanap mo?


----------



## archieaisa

mga kalahati po ng orig price. hehehehe. 

btw: 
paano po maglagay ng contour cut mark (registration mark) using FLEXISIGN?
Nk disable ung "Make Contour Cut Mark".....

*TIA*


----------



## kingmedina

Hi gurus, we're planning to start our own shirt printing business. I would love to get some feedbacks regarding this package... T-shirt Printing Business Philippines - 3773794

is this a good deal?are the equipments good for starters?we're planning to get the 50K package.thanks in advance


----------



## japulido

mga sirs, meron bang ganitong vinyl transfer dito?

How to Heat Transfer on Polypropylene Bags | Imprintables Warehouse Blog

Thanks!


----------



## MYDAMIT

yung ginamit nilang vinyl dyan low temp vinyl, hnd naman siguro ok kung gagamit ka ng viny sa totebag or ibang bag medyo mahal kasi yung vinyl baka mas mahal pa kaysa sa bag. sa tingin ko mas malaki parin ang profit kung mga silkscreen process ka. Pero kung gusto mo ganyang material JUST PM to order.


----------



## jonzurc

Hello po, 

I'm Jon from Angeles City, I have a Heat Press here at home. I got it from my brother who left the country. I would like to try T-shirt printing. I have a few questions if I may ask.

1. Printer - Anong magandang printer na suwak sa budget na pupuwedeng gamitin para pang print sa mga transfer paper? And if ever anong specs nang printer, puwedi ba yung mga re-fill na inks na nakikita sa mga malls like "ink for less"?

2. Transfer Paper - Anong magandang Brand nang Transfer Paper? Meron ako dito yung 3G Jet-Opaque (Black and Blue) may diff ba yung dalawa and ok ba ito?

3. Cutter Plotter - Do I really need it? Kasi ang mamahal nang mga nakikita ko nasa 12k up, meron bang mabibili na mas mura kahit maliit lang. Or 2nd hand???

4. Ano pa po kaya ang need ko. Sorry newbie question at medyo wala pa alam sa mga techical terms na ginagamit niyo dito. Neway thanks in advance good day po.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir pinakamganda dyan ay read back this thread. Halos lahat kasi ng tanong mo nasagot na rito sa forum. Kung i short cut natin ang answer magkakroon ka ulit ng katanungan. Kaya mas maganda maumpisahan mo yung thread. Mas marami ka matutunan hnd sa ayaw kung sagutin yung tanong mo pero mas gusto ko kasing ikaw mismo tumuklas nito...nakaka addic din itong forum lalo na pag nasisimula na biz mo...Dito rin ako natutoo siguro mga 3 lang kami na pinoy dito sa forum hangang sa marami naring nag share ng kanilang kaalaman...Goodluck sa iyong biz. Mabuhay


----------



## BroJames

jonzurc said:


> Hello po,
> 
> I'm Jon from Angeles City, I have a Heat Press here at home. I got it from my brother who left the country. I would like to try T-shirt printing. I have a few questions if I may ask.
> 
> 1. Printer - Anong magandang printer na suwak sa budget na pupuwedeng gamitin para pang print sa mga transfer paper? And if ever anong specs nang printer, puwedi ba yung mga re-fill na inks na nakikita sa mga malls like "ink for less"?
> 
> 2. Transfer Paper - Anong magandang Brand nang Transfer Paper? Meron ako dito yung 3G Jet-Opaque (Black and Blue) may diff ba yung dalawa and ok ba ito?
> 
> 3. Cutter Plotter - Do I really need it? Kasi ang mamahal nang mga nakikita ko nasa 12k up, meron bang mabibili na mas mura kahit maliit lang. Or 2nd hand???
> 
> 4. Ano pa po kaya ang need ko. Sorry newbie question at medyo wala pa alam sa mga techical terms na ginagamit niyo dito. Neway thanks in advance good day po.


1. T13
2. JPSS for white, 3G Opaque for dark cotton. Jet Opaque II for Colored poly-cotton
3. Sa heat transfer hindi mo kailangan ang cutter.
4. Printer lang muna

Kung malapit ka sa Odeon Mall-recto. Try mo good image sa ground flr. Kung malapit ka sa monumento o cash and carry meron sa ink studio.


----------



## jonzurc

Salamat sa mga reply sir MYDAMIT and Sir BroJames. So far nag try ako gumawa para sa mga bata lang. Medyo may sablay well I learn from my mistakes.

Ang isang problema ko wala akong Teflon sheet yung una ko ginawa gumamit ako manipis na tela. Kaso may print siya kaya napansin ko yung ibang kulay nang ginamit ko na transfer doon sa transfer paper. Yung pangalawa naman ginamitan ko Prinela na tela medyo ok naman kaso parang magaspang siya parang sinundan niya yung mga himulmol noong primela. hayyys

Naway thanks sa mga sagot. Need ko pa mag experiment and mag basabasa pa. More power sa inyo.


----------



## jsf

jonzurc said:


> Salamat sa mga reply sir MYDAMIT and Sir BroJames. So far nag try ako gumawa para sa mga bata lang. Medyo may sablay well I learn from my mistakes.
> 
> Ang isang problema ko wala akong Teflon sheet yung una ko ginawa gumamit ako manipis na tela. Kaso may print siya kaya napansin ko yung ibang kulay nang ginamit ko na transfer doon sa transfer paper. Yung pangalawa naman ginamitan ko Prinela na tela medyo ok naman kaso parang magaspang siya parang sinundan niya yung mga himulmol noong primela. hayyys
> 
> Naway thanks sa mga sagot. Need ko pa mag experiment and mag basabasa pa. More power sa inyo.



Kung wala kang Teflon sheet, gumamit ka ng sticker backing...


----------



## jeboy

@jonzurc - im a newbie too; here's my gear:

ME32 Pigment Printer
3G for dark transfer
JPSS for light transfer, but i prefer dark
Cuyi heavy-duty press
super sharp scissors and hobby knife

May I post my observations on the durability/washability aspect of the shirt:

The test runs on Yalex white and yellow cotton:

3G for logo on front left breast. JPSS for company name at the back. Heatpress: 160C/24sec medium press. Perfect transfers front and back after hot-peel. First wash: image/logo INTACT sa harap on the 3G. text sa likod, showed massive signs of crack and peeling. Second wash: image/logo still super INTACT sa harap (3G dark transfer paper). text sa likod, continued to fade. Third wash: image/logo still super INTACT sa harap. text sa likod just continued to fade. Conclusion: 3G rules..!

Second test run, still on Yalex white and yellow cotton:

3G for logo on front left breast different tiger head images. JPSS for some colored text small and big sizes. Heatpress average setting : 180C/15-20 sec, hard press. Perfect transfers front and back after hot-peel. First to fourth wash: Images on the front (3G dark transfer) super INTACT, no sign of crack, peeling, or crumpling - pinalaba ko sa walang paki-alam na labandera! Text (JPSS light transfer) considerably INTACT, showing some signs of unnoticeable crack unless super stretch mo siya. Conclusion: 3G rules talaga. JPSS, use with a little higher temp and hard press.

I'm still documenting my dry runs, and will post them once available.
Please post your experience too..
Hope this helps.


----------



## MYDAMIT

goodluck sa iyong biz...happy printing


----------



## jsf

leecaday said:


> @jonzurc - im a newbie too; here's my gear:
> 
> ME32 Pigment Printer
> 3G for dark transfer
> JPSS for light transfer, but i prefer dark
> Cuyi heavy-duty press
> super sharp scissors and hobby knife
> 
> May I post my observations on the durability/washability aspect of the shirt:
> 
> The test runs on Yalex white and yellow cotton:
> 
> 3G for logo on front left breast. JPSS for company name at the back. Heatpress: 160C/24sec medium press. Perfect transfers front and back after hot-peel. First wash: image/logo INTACT sa harap on the 3G. text sa likod, showed massive signs of crack and peeling. Second wash: image/logo still super INTACT sa harap (3G dark transfer paper). text sa likod, continued to fade. Third wash: image/logo still super INTACT sa harap. text sa likod just continued to fade. Conclusion: 3G rules..!
> 
> Second test run, still on Yalex white and yellow cotton:
> 
> 3G for logo on front left breast different tiger head images. JPSS for some colored text small and big sizes. Heatpress average setting : 180C/15-20 sec, hard press. Perfect transfers front and back after hot-peel. First to fourth wash: Images on the front (3G dark transfer) super INTACT, no sign of crack, peeling, or crumpling - pinalaba ko sa walang paki-alam na labandera! Text (JPSS light transfer) considerably INTACT, showing some signs of unnoticeable crack unless super stretch mo siya. Conclusion: 3G rules talaga. JPSS, use with a little higher temp and hard press.
> 
> I'm still documenting my dry runs, and will post them once available.
> Please post your experience too..
> Hope this helps.


Bakit naman kasi JPSS vs 3G? Why not compare opaque transfers vs another Opaque transfers...?


----------



## jeboy

jsf said:


> Bakit naman kasi JPSS vs 3G? Why not compare opaque transfers vs another Opaque transfers...?


3G and JPSS lang po kasi available dito sa lugar ko. Any other opaque transfers that you would suggest, please. So we could try out, which comes out mas matibay, please. Thanks..


----------



## MYDAMIT

Can you try transjet ii vs jpss or 3g vs joto dark


----------



## BroJames

MYDAMIT said:


> Can you try transjet ii vs jpss or 3g vs joto dark


ano ang observation mo dyan sir ROQ? Kumusta feedback sa ironall?


----------



## MYDAMIT

Nag padala na ako sample ng ironall sa makati branch i think post ko na rito yung free sample. Para sa akin kasi favorite ko talaga ang transjet ii, yung ironall medyo same lang ang kulay o fade nila ng jpss...mura lang yung jpss. Mas smoth sa hand yung ironall...kaya gusto ko yung transjet ii medyo vibrant kasi kulay niya kahit pag katapos labhan...pero iba iba naman ang result niyan pipili nlang sa tinign natin na ok.


----------



## jeboy

MYDAMIT said:


> Nag padala na ako sample ng ironall sa makati branch i think post ko na rito yung free sample. Para sa akin kasi favorite ko talaga ang transjet ii, yung ironall medyo same lang ang kulay o fade nila ng jpss...mura lang yung jpss. Mas smoth sa hand yung ironall...kaya gusto ko yung transjet ii medyo vibrant kasi kulay niya kahit pag katapos labhan...pero iba iba naman ang result niyan pipili nlang sa tinign natin na ok.


Your preference for this Transjet II makes it interesting. Kumusta naman pero ang tibay nya compared with 3G. I used 3G kc and I'm super satisfied with the wash tests (going over 10 continued washes na and still no sign of cracking, fading, or wrinkling)..

And this IronAll paper din, mukhang interesting. Can Transjet II and IronAll withstand over 10 washes (pigment ink)? Thanks..


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir yung transjet II at ironall ay pang light shirt lang same sila ng JPSS pero yung 3g opaque mas paborite ko parin yung luma nilang paper yung orange grid or Jet oapue 11 medyo mahal nga lang compara mo sa 3G. Yung #G pwede siya e compare sa blue grid at joto dark pero yung ironall dark ay ibang iba ang texture niya kumpara sa 3G. hnd rin siya masyado nag crck at stretchable pero iba yung texture may prang line siya kung lalapian mo ng maigi. mahirap din siya gamitan ng sign cutter pero pwede sa gunting. Kung mga fade design or old style design siya maganda gamitin.


----------



## BroJames

walang ironall dark? iyan kasi ang sinasabi ng iba na hindi nagkracrack


----------



## MYDAMIT

Sir may pinadala rin ako iron all dark, hnd talaga siya nag crack ang disadvantages lang ay hnd matingkad ang kulay tapos may mga line kaya maganda ito gamitn sa design na vintage or faded design....


----------



## Danemyr

Hi po mga Sir. Hoping that u r having a good day and be able to help me.
Mga Sir/Kuya magsisimula pa lng po ako ng shirt biz dito sa amin sa probinsya. College student pa lng po ako.
Im planning to start with sublimation printing po. So basically, Ang kailangan ko po, printer with sub ciss. sublimation papers, poly shirt and other can be sublimated products and heat press. Questions ko po:
1. Ok na po ba epson T13 na printer for start?
2. is it ok if I wont buy heat press for now? Im just planning to get it covered with iron if i got few orders only, but would certainly buy one when I get the funds. balak ko is lanyard muna, kuha ako ng puhunan dun pra sa heatpress coz, mgnda benthan po ng lanyard sa schools dito.
3. Anu po ang mgandang brand ng polyester na shirt na pwedeng mabili sa divisoria? Ang alam ko po halos wala silang 100% poly pero gusto ko po sna ung may halong cotton khit 80% poly, 20% cotton? 100 po ksi medyo nagaalangan ako ksi shiny ung white nia, mdyo ndi gusto ng mga customers. Ive seen one sa sulit.com.ph at meron akong nakita sa alibaba.com pero ung sa alibaba prang ndi reliable. What do u prefer po, ung pure or blended po?
4. Aside from shirts, digital lanyard making po ang gusto kong gwin. Sa nabasa ko po, same process din halos sa shirt. Print it on sublimation paper, cut, and transfer using heat press. Kapag A4 lng po ba ang printer, ok lng po baun? Print dahil bitin ung paper, pagkabitkabitin na lng sa transfering?
So far mga Sir/Kuyas, yan po mga tanong ko. I need guidelines talaga. Im really determined to start this business even if I got just small capital. I know its silly pero we have to start at something pra makakuha ng results. Hirap na po ng buhay e, so, really really thank you mga kuya sa tulong. Have a good day po and God Bless.


----------



## jeboy

jsf said:


> Bakit naman kasi JPSS vs 3G? Why not compare opaque transfers vs another Opaque transfers...?


Boss, i really have this indifference to JPSS, nakakatakot gamitin for commercial purposes, pati nga for personal use.

175C/15 sec/ hardpress / cold peel. Bakit after first wash palang showing signs of cracking and fading na. Is there anything wrong with what i do? or is JPSS really like this. tuloy, i'm using 3G for both white and dark garments..

comments pls..? thankx..


----------



## vhonne

jeboy said:


> Boss, i really have this indifference to JPSS, nakakatakot gamitin for commercial purposes, pati nga for personal use.
> 
> 175C/15 sec/ hardpress / cold peel. Bakit after first wash palang showing signs of cracking and fading na. Is there anything wrong with what i do? or is JPSS really like this. tuloy, i'm using 3G for both white and dark garments..
> 
> comments pls..? thankx..


ako hanggang ngayon wala pang malaking problema sa pagprint ng JPSS... ung iba kong shirts... almost 1 year na pero ok pa din ung print... buo pa din... ganito settings ko... 240C - 5secs - cold peel...


----------



## jeboy

vhonne said:


> ako hanggang ngayon wala pang malaking problema sa pagprint ng JPSS... ung iba kong shirts... almost 1 year na pero ok pa din ung print... buo pa din... ganito settings ko... 240C - 5secs - cold peel...


dats nice to hear.. cud it be dat my store gave me a fake JPSS? or is there something that i still miss doing.. like, pre-stretch, then re-press... or could it be na puro stretchable na mga white tees ang pinag sasampolan ko? haay.. anyway thanks much..


----------



## proworlded

Congratulations. This thread has to hold the record for most visits.


----------



## jepoyyy

sir tanung ko lng kung ok ang sublamination na hansol ng tees and print.. gusto ko kc bumili nun.. durable kaya un? comment nman mo salamat. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.368668193173060.85236.114079945298554&type=1


----------



## squeeG

vhonne said:


> ako hanggang ngayon wala pang malaking problema sa pagprint ng JPSS... ung iba kong shirts... almost 1 year na pero ok pa din ung print... buo pa din... ganito settings ko... 240C - 5secs - cold peel...


i guess the difference is in 240C to 175C. 5 sec to 10 sec are just arbitrary time.


----------



## dice2901

sa mga kailangan ng cutter/plotter i have redsail RS720C 24" with winpcsign basic 2012 check nyo po add ko sa sulit http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...asic+2012?event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-2,2


----------



## michsevilla

gud eve mga kuya.. im new here, ask ko lang po kung pwede po ba ung ordinary pigment inks sa eco solvent transfer paper? or eco solvent inks lng po talaga ang pwede dun? TIA


----------



## jennieb25

Good day po sa inyong lahat!!! kakaregister ko lang dito kahapon.. magstart pa lang po ako.. What po ba pinagkaiba ng heat press and digital printing?? ano po mas maganda.. pasensya na wala talaga akong alam... wat po magandang brand machine pero mura lang? Ung printer?? ung ink sabi nila sublimation ink?? anong printer pwede para dito sa ink na to at magandang t-shirt brand best para dito??? Balak ko nga po visit VCtrading para magcanvass din .. tnx po sa magrereply...


----------



## MYDAMIT

Musta na and welcome to t-shirt forum, lahat ng tanong mo ay nasabi na dito sa forum mas maganda siguro kung read back ka mula umpisa..kung sasagutin ko almost ng tanong mo medyo maguguluhan kaparin kaya mas maganda kung read back ka sa umpisa. Naalala ko noong nag uumpisa palang ako halos lahat ata ng threads nabasa ko medyo wala pa ang threads ng mga pinoy noon at bawal pa ang tagalog. Sabayan morin ng video sa youtube. May mga link kami sa site ng mga video baka makatulong. goodluck sa iyong biz.


----------



## drunkpunk19thGRU

tama si sir MYDAMIT mag backread ka po muna, madami ka matututunan sa pagbabasa. medyo tyagaan nga lang talaga sa pag babasa dahil medyo madami na din pages ang mga threads dito. pero sulit naman, madaming info ang makukuha. payo ko lang po mag take down notes ka para yung mga mahahalagang infos pwede mo basahin ulet, sa dami kasi ng infos makakalimutan mo yung iba.


----------



## drunkpunk19thGRU

sana po makatulong din ang thread na ito.

*Heat Press Printers! Post nmn po kayo ng Experiences nyo about Heat Press Biz nyo*
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/asia/t143494.html


----------



## nolram02

Hi po mga Bosing, natutuwa ako at meron pala ganitong site d2..kakaregistered ko palang po a while ago..Planning to put up digital photo printing,and t shirt heat press printing in our province..
Ask ko lang po kung me alam kayong supplier ng printer at heatpress machine na kalidad at garantisado ang presyo.. ask ko rin po kung ano ano mga brand ng t shirt na pwde pag printan at san nkakabili nito na mura lang pero mganda quality..Sa ngaun OFW ako dito sa singapore nag iipon para pagbalik ko pinas cgurado na.. Yan po muna tanong ko for now.. Maraming salamat po wait ko reply nyo mga bossing.. Salamat!


----------



## vhonne

nolram02 said:


> Hi po mga Bosing, natutuwa ako at meron pala ganitong site d2..kakaregistered ko palang po a while ago..Planning to put up digital photo printing,and t shirt heat press printing in our province..
> Ask ko lang po kung me alam kayong supplier ng printer at heatpress machine na kalidad at garantisado ang presyo.. ask ko rin po kung ano ano mga brand ng t shirt na pwde pag printan at san nkakabili nito na mura lang pero mganda quality..Sa ngaun OFW ako dito sa singapore nag iipon para pagbalik ko pinas cgurado na.. Yan po muna tanong ko for now.. Maraming salamat po wait ko reply nyo mga bossing.. Salamat!


welcome po boss dito sa forum... suggest ko lang po... kung talagang gusto nio ang ganitong business... pagtyagaan nio pong basahin ang lahat ng posts dito sa thread na ito...:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/asia/t143494.html

sigurado po akong halos kelangan ng tanong nio masasagot dyan... at mga tanong na hindi nio alam... dyan nio din matutuklasan...  happy printing...


----------



## BroJames

nolram02 said:


> Hi po mga Bosing, natutuwa ako at meron pala ganitong site d2..kakaregistered ko palang po a while ago..Planning to put up digital photo printing,and t shirt heat press printing in our province..
> Ask ko lang po kung me alam kayong supplier ng printer at heatpress machine na kalidad at garantisado ang presyo.. ask ko rin po kung ano ano mga brand ng t shirt na pwde pag printan at san nkakabili nito na mura lang pero mganda quality..Sa ngaun OFW ako dito sa singapore nag iipon para pagbalik ko pinas cgurado na.. Yan po muna tanong ko for now.. Maraming salamat po wait ko reply nyo mga bossing.. Salamat!


try mo search teesandprints sa sulit.co.ph. Meron silang C hina press na OK at US press. Sa t-shirt madaming brands naman pwede


----------



## nolram02

Thanks BroJames, nasearch ko na teesandprints, very helpful website nila nagkakaron na ko idea paunti unti.. Dami ko pa pala kelangan pag aralan.
Another question ko po mga boss.. Tanong ko lang kung magastos po ba sa maintenance ang Printers, like for eg. Epson T13, Ilang months or years po ba nagtatagal ang printhead at madali lang po ba imaintain or irepair kung sakali magloko..Worry lang ako kasi sa bicol pa lugar ko dko sure if may mga parts na available or technician dun samin. Plan ko kc bumili ng machine/printer sa maynila.. Salamat ulit mga bosing.. Mga kaBiz..Godbless!


----------



## nolram02

Salamat Sir Vhonne, napuyat n nga ako kagabi kakabasa ng mga post dito very informative lahat, dami ko matututunan dito.. Salamat senyo mga Masters


----------



## BroJames

Matibay din naman ang T13 at yan ang printer of choice sa heat transfer. Tumatagal din print head pero minsan depende sa paglinis. May nabibili naman printhead sa odeon mall.


----------



## MYDAMIT

nolram02 said:


> Thanks BroJames, nasearch ko na teesandprints, very helpful website nila nagkakaron na ko idea paunti unti.. Dami ko pa pala kelangan pag aralan.
> Another question ko po mga boss.. Tanong ko lang kung magastos po ba sa maintenance ang Printers, like for eg. Epson T13, Ilang months or years po ba nagtatagal ang printhead at madali lang po ba imaintain or irepair kung sakali magloko..Worry lang ako kasi sa bicol pa lugar ko dko sure if may mga parts na available or technician dun samin. Plan ko kc bumili ng machine/printer sa maynila.. Salamat ulit mga bosing.. Mga kaBiz..Godbless!


Usually mahirap naman masira ang printer kung may proper maintennace, karamihan kasi clogging ang karamihan pagkasira ng ink or waste pad error na pwede naman remedyuhan ng mga printer tech or my mga software para mareset ito. Karamihan pigment gamit sa t-shirt printing and sublimation naman sa mga mug at poyster materials. KUng na pipinrt ka everyday at ok ang ciss mo medyo tatagl ang printer mo. May mg aink rin pala na hnd maganda espicially sa pigment. Mas madali mag clog pag pigment gamit mo kumpara sa dyebase ink or sublimation kasi medyo malapot ito. Kahit na anong printer mas malaki ang head mas ok. alam ng store na pagbibililhan mo king ano maganda printer na babagay sa t-shirt biz.


----------



## teyob

Gud pm po! newbie here .. magkano po charges niyo pag sa kanila tshirt. a4 size sa likod tapos sa harap may maliit lang na text (left chest area) print and press. pa share naman po. thanks


----------



## BroJames

depende din sa competition at volume. Sa akin P200 isang A4 print lang sa harap(kasama ang shirt). Pwede P180 kung kakilala na.


----------



## teyob

salamat sa info S' budget nila 80pesos/ tshirt for 27pcs. nasa silkscreen business din sila kaso wala ata sila heatpress and pigment printer sa pagkaalam ko. reasonable ba yun price/budget nila? or masyadong mura. base sa computation ko meron naman konting kabig. thanks


----------



## BroJames

sorry sa post ko. Kasama shirt ang P200. Kung sa kanila ang shirt mura ng konti ang P80(27 shirts) pero reasonable kung printer sila.


----------



## vhonne

teyob said:


> Gud pm po! newbie here .. magkano po charges niyo pag sa kanila tshirt. a4 size sa likod tapos sa harap may maliit lang na text (left chest area) print and press. pa share naman po. thanks


sakin po sir 75pesos kung madamihan... mga 30-50pcs... kaya shoot na din po yang 80pesos for 27pcs...


----------



## nolram02

Salamat sa reply mga Sir.. Tanong lang po ulit..Ano po pagkakaiba nang epson T13 sa R230? bakit sobrang mahal ng r230? pwd din ba pang tshirt printing ang r230? Isa pa, base po sa mga experience nyo mga Sir ok po ba ang 6-in-1 heatpress gamitin hindi nmn mdaling masira or mas mgnda pa rin kung hiwahiwalay? thanks in advance mga Bossing  Godbless!!


----------



## vhonne

nolram02 said:


> Salamat sa reply mga Sir.. Tanong lang po ulit..Ano po pagkakaiba nang epson T13 sa R230? bakit sobrang mahal ng r230? pwd din ba pang tshirt printing ang r230? Isa pa, base po sa mga experience nyo mga Sir ok po ba ang 6-in-1 heatpress gamitin hindi nmn mdaling masira or mas mgnda pa rin kung hiwahiwalay? thanks in advance mga Bossing  Godbless!!


dun sir sa 6-in-1 press... madami ako nababasa at naririnig na hindi sya ganun ka ok... ang masama pa... kapag nasira ang isa... apektado na ung iba... kasi iisa lang yata ung pinagkokonekan nila... (pakikorek na lang kung mali...) kaya mas ok pa din po talaga ung hiwalay...


----------



## nolram02

vhonne said:


> dun sir sa 6-in-1 press... madami ako nababasa at naririnig na hindi sya ganun ka ok... ang masama pa... kapag nasira ang isa... apektado na ung iba... kasi iisa lang yata ung pinagkokonekan nila... (pakikorek na lang kung mali...) kaya mas ok pa din po talaga ung hiwalay...


Thnks for the quick response Sir vhonne, yun nga rin iniisip ko bka pag nasira isa apektado na lahat..how about sa printer? usually nbabasa ko T13 gamit nila for tshirt printing which is sa research ko un ang pinakamura, ano kaibahan nya sa r230 n halos 4x ang price kesa T13..Thanks again


----------



## vhonne

nolram02 said:


> Thnks for the quick response Sir vhonne, yun nga rin iniisip ko bka pag nasira isa apektado na lahat..how about sa printer? usually nbabasa ko T13 gamit nila for tshirt printing which is sa research ko un ang pinakamura, ano kaibahan nya sa r230 n halos 4x ang price kesa T13..Thanks again


wala po ako idea dun sa R230... ako kasi T13 user din... nung nagsimula kasi ako nagtanong agad ako kung ano recommended nilang printer... T13 daw kaya hanggang ngaun T13 pa din gamit ko... balita ko pinephase out na din ang T13... T13X daw ang bagong lumalabas...

may nabasa po ako ngaun... sabi kaya daw ok ang r230... dahil kahit ilang araw matengga ung printer... or kahit ilang araw ndi magprint ay ok lang... di tulad ng ibang printer na may pigment ink...


----------



## BroJames

OK naman ang 6-in-1 kung hindi puro heavy pressure ang gamit mo. Hindi kasi sya heavy duty kaya kung 90% of the time t-shirt printing ka yung hiwalay na lang na heat press kunin mo.

Yung R230 kasi pwede magprint ng PVC card.


----------



## tristanphillips

Am I in the wrong place?


----------



## MYDAMIT

Share lang: comparison video ng JPSS, Transjet II and SignleJet ng rhinotech (new paper).
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=724713680893178&set=vb.179599935404558&type=2&theater


----------



## MYDAMIT

ito yung picture after washed


----------



## rjessc

Thanks for this.


----------



## chesleii

Hi. This forum is about 5 or 6 years ago. Any idea about the latest printer (low cost) and do i really need to use pigment ink? Im using JetPro SS and 3g Opaque. Did you try to use dye ink with these transfer papers? Thanks a lot and God bless!!! I'm a newbie and a freshmen college student. I want to start this business for my source of allowance and tuition fee.


----------



## BroJames

Try to search this forum. There are people who have been successful with dye inks and you may want to read their comments. In general use pigment inks.


----------



## arohngab

Salamat sa lahat ng inputs nyo mga sir ganon na din sa mga nagtanong. natapos ko din and took me almost a week para matapos ang thread nato. Sa totoo lang bigla na lang nagpop-up sa mind ko na gusto ko itry ito as additional source of income (sideline) I was thinking of extra income kasi. Good thing nakita ko to, so mas naging broad yung ideas ko. Konting drama lang, tulad ng iba dito eh tatay din po ako. OFW sa UAE kasama ang aking asawa pero malayo sa anak namin which is 2yr old boy. Mahal ko ang anak ko ayaw ko lumaki sya ng wala kami kaya sabi ko sa asawa ko uwi kami before sya magschooling. enough na sa pag-emote  kaya eto ako in a stage of research..push ko to  tingin-tingin din ako press dito and eyeing either Maxx 15x15 or MagicTransUSA 16x20. Plan ko din kung makauwi by 3rd Quarter eh maexpose sa may shop pra malaman ang flow. Kaya sa mga taga-Laguna jan o nearby baka pede mkatambay kahit 1 araw sa shop nyo sagot ko na pangbara at panulak  

Press lang ng press guys!


----------



## MYDAMIT

:welcome: John..marami naman dyan tutlong sayo kung maginvest ka ng equipment piliin mo yung madali mong malapitan kung my problema kamarami dayn na store either laguna or manila atleast madali mong malapitn pag may problema kasa heatpress at baka may store turoials din sila. keep on reading dito sa forum at huwag mahiya mag post o gumawa ng sarliing topic dito...maraming tao tutulong syo. goodluck sa iyo!




arohngab said:


> Salamat sa lahat ng inputs nyo mga sir ganon na din sa mga nagtanong. natapos ko din and took me almost a week para matapos ang thread nato. Sa totoo lang bigla na lang nagpop-up sa mind ko na gusto ko itry ito as additional source of income (sideline) I was thinking of extra income kasi. Good thing nakita ko to, so mas naging broad yung ideas ko. Konting drama lang, tulad ng iba dito eh tatay din po ako. OFW sa UAE kasama ang aking asawa pero malayo sa anak namin which is 2yr old boy. Mahal ko ang anak ko ayaw ko lumaki sya ng wala kami kaya sabi ko sa asawa ko uwi kami before sya magschooling. enough na sa pag-emote  kaya eto ako in a stage of research..push ko to  tingin-tingin din ako press dito and eyeing either Maxx 15x15 or MagicTransUSA 16x20. Plan ko din kung makauwi by 3rd Quarter eh maexpose sa may shop pra malaman ang flow. Kaya sa mga taga-Laguna jan o nearby baka pede mkatambay kahit 1 araw sa shop nyo sagot ko na pangbara at panulak
> 
> Press lang ng press guys!


----------



## arohngab

Sir hingi po sana ako ng opinion nyo. Plano ko po sana na dito sa UAE bumili ng Press since may ilang years pa ako para magstay try ko dito muna. Di ko pa natatanong ang supplier kung may International Warranty. Sakali magsettle na isabay ko na sa Balikbayan Box. Tanong ko din po how often you guys use Graphic Software, tipong kada project dun ginagawa? Nakita ko din kasi dito ung Inkscape which is free so yun muna. may Photoshop CS5 ako pero pirated. nagtorrent din ako ng Corel Draw x5 after 2days nakareceive ako ng notice, kya tinangal ko muna at try na lang yung Free nila for 1 month. Ano po masasabi nyo sa MagicTransUSA Heat Press?


----------



## BroJames

wala bang mighty press dyan, hotronix o ibang stahl models? Anong price niya?


----------



## arohngab

BroJames said:


> wala bang mighty press dyan, hotronix o ibang stahl models? Anong price niya?


Sir check nyo po dito. Stahls CAD-CUTS Vinyls, Vinyls Cut and Transfer UAE


----------



## Lnfortun

arohngab said:


> Sir hingi po sana ako ng opinion nyo. Plano ko po sana na dito sa UAE bumili ng Press since may ilang years pa ako para magstay try ko dito muna. Di ko pa natatanong ang supplier kung may International Warranty. Sakali magsettle na isabay ko na sa Balikbayan Box. Tanong ko din po how often you guys use Graphic Software, tipong kada project dun ginagawa? Nakita ko din kasi dito ung Inkscape which is free so yun muna. may Photoshop CS5 ako pero pirated. nagtorrent din ako ng Corel Draw x5 after 2days nakareceive ako ng notice, kya tinangal ko muna at try na lang yung Free nila for 1 month. Ano po masasabi nyo sa MagicTransUSA Heat Press?


Baka mahuli ka sa pirated na CS5. Mayroong libre na katulad ng Photoshop. Ang pangalan ay Gimp.

Ito ang link: GIMP - Downloads


----------



## MYDAMIT

arohngab said:


> Sir hingi po sana ako ng opinion nyo. Plano ko po sana na dito sa UAE bumili ng Press since may ilang years pa ako para magstay try ko dito muna. Di ko pa natatanong ang supplier kung may International Warranty. Sakali magsettle na isabay ko na sa Balikbayan Box. Tanong ko din po how often you guys use Graphic Software, tipong kada project dun ginagawa? Nakita ko din kasi dito ung Inkscape which is free so yun muna. may Photoshop CS5 ako pero pirated. nagtorrent din ako ng Corel Draw x5 after 2days nakareceive ako ng notice, kya tinangal ko muna at try na lang yung Free nila for 1 month. Ano po masasabi nyo sa MagicTransUSA Heat Press?


Sir kung sanay napo kayo sa Inkscape sa tingin ko masa madali nyung matutunan ang Gimp kasi parehas linux...ang problmeas lang nito ay sa mga softare na gagamitin nyo dpat e save nyo sa compatible file na pwwede sa cutter at printer nyo.


----------



## arohngab

di ko pa po naexplore ang Inkscape pero nadownload ko na. san po pede makabili ng corel draw sa pinas? X6 lang kasi nakikita ko dito. wala pa po ako equipment sa ngayon basa-basa at gusto ko pagaralan muna pagmanipulate ng graphics.


----------



## Lnfortun

Ang CorelDraw X7 ay pinaka bagong version. Mayroon free trial sa CorelDraw Website. Nag download ako kanina.

Ayto ang link: Free Trials


----------



## BroJames

Magkaiba ang inkscape sa gimp. Inskcape is more than enough for your vinyl designing needs


----------



## Lnfortun

Tama, ang Inkscape ay vector katulad ng CorelDraw at Gimp ay bitmap katulad ng Photoshop. Ang drawing sa Inkscape ay puede sa vinyl cutter. Hindi puede and drawing sa Gimp sa vinyl cutter.


----------



## BroJames

Luis, galing mo pa pala mag tagalog. Your experiences should be helpful to everyone interested in heat transfers


----------



## Lnfortun

BroJames said:


> Luis, galing mo pa pala mag tagalog. Your experiences should be helpful to everyone interested in heat transfers


Hindi pa rin naka kalimut mag tagalog maski na 47 na taon na wala sa pinas. Piro kung minsan halo ang English at tagalog kapag nag usap kami ng Mrs. ko kapag nalimutan sabihin sa tagalog. O kaya nag tatalo kami.


----------



## Lnfortun

Ang CS2 ay libre sa Adobe website kaya lang walang support.

Adobe CS2 link: https://www.adobe.com/cfusion/entitlement/index.cfm?e=cs2_downloads

Kailangan na magbukas ka ng account kung wala ka ng account hindi ka puede mag download.


----------



## BroJames

It's nice to know na libre na pala CS2. Not bad even without support.


----------



## arohngab

Maraming Salamat talaga sa aming mga Master, Mentor..wag sana magsawang sumagot sa aming mga katanungan..


----------



## Lnfortun

arohngab said:


> Maraming Salamat talaga sa aming mga Master, Mentor..wag sana magsawang sumagot sa aming mga katanungan..


Walang problema yan. Sino pa ba ang mga mag tutulungan kundi tayong mag kababayan.


----------



## pax

good day po sa lahat.. bago lang po ako dito pero lagi po akong nagbabasa ng mga threads nyo.. may simpleng katanungan lang po ako may cutter plotter po ako redsail rs720 po ata ito, nawala po kasi yung cd na may kopya ng driver nito, tanong ko lang po kung pano ako makakakuha ng driver nito para mapagana ulit.. thanks po in advance.. more power


----------



## artwrkunlimited

pax said:


> good day po sa lahat.. bago lang po ako dito pero lagi po akong nagbabasa ng mga threads nyo.. may simpleng katanungan lang po ako may cutter plotter po ako redsail rs720 po ata ito, nawala po kasi yung cd na may kopya ng driver nito, tanong ko lang po kung pano ako makakakuha ng driver nito para mapagana ulit.. thanks po in advance.. more power



bili ka na lang ng winpcsign or similar software gagana na yan


----------



## pax

artwrkunlimited said:


> bili ka na lang ng winpcsign or similar software gagana na yan


meron po ako sign blazer supported naman yung rs720 pero ayaw parin.. gamit kong cable usb to rs232 cable, win 7 64bit pwed po kayang maging factor yun kung bakit ayaw gumana.. thanks po ulit


----------



## RickyBH

pax said:


> meron po ako sign blazer supported naman yung rs720 pero ayaw parin.. gamit kong cable usb to rs232 cable, win 7 64bit pwed po kayang maging factor yun kung bakit ayaw gumana.. thanks po ulit


Serial cable na lang ang gamitin mo instead of the usb cable.


----------



## pax

Ok po sir. Salamat po.


----------



## BroJames

RickyBH said:


> Serial cable na lang ang gamitin mo instead of the usb cable.


bakit pala? yung iba kasi serial at yung iba usb daw.


----------



## jsf

pax said:


> meron po ako sign blazer supported naman yung rs720 pero ayaw parin.. gamit kong cable usb to rs232 cable, win 7 64bit pwed po kayang maging factor yun kung bakit ayaw gumana.. thanks po ulit


Subukan mo muna Sir kung gagana sa ibang OS(WinXP) other than win7,,, baka driver problem para sa win7/64. IMO.


----------



## RickyBH

BroJames said:


> bakit pala? yung iba kasi serial at yung iba usb daw.


Some drivers don't work kung USB ang gagamitin. Sa serial cable walang problema kahit anong software ang gagamitin.


----------



## BroJames

Kung walang problema sa usb no need to change? or may iba pang advantage ang serial?


----------



## RickyBH

BroJames said:


> Kung walang problema sa usb no need to change? or may iba pang advantage ang serial?


No need to change to serial kung walang problema ang USB. The only problem using USB is that kung minsan ang USB driver hindi gumagana. You can still do contour cuts even na serial ang gagamitin.


----------



## pax

Salamat po mga master. Try ko po mun sa win xp at serial cable. Good day po sa inyong lahat.


----------



## arohngab

mga sirs nakapagdownload nako trial ver ng CorelDraw X7. tatanong ko lang po kung as a hobby at magturn into business. kelangan po ba talaga bumili ng legit copy? may photoshop ako pero downloaded from torrent site. saka ano po madalas nyo ginagamit coreldraw, AI o photoshop? nabibigatan kasi ako bumili ng Corel pero gusto ko sya para na din sa vinyl.


----------



## BroJames

sa tingin ko alam mo na ang sagot at nninigurado lang. bawal pala ganung discussion sa forum.


----------



## RickyBH

@arohngab - paki edit na lang ng post mo.


----------



## arohngab

Sir ganito na lang..lahat po ba ng printers lalo na yung nasa business, genuine software gamit nila? Pano kung downloaded lang gamit ko, magkakaproblema po ba ako?


----------



## Lnfortun

arohngab said:


> Sir ganito na lang..lahat po ba ng printers lalo na yung nasa business, genuine software gamit nila? Pano kung downloaded lang gamit ko, magkakaproblema po ba ako?


Kapag nahuli ka yan ay problema. Di ba pinadalhan ka ng warning sa CorelDraw na pirated?

Ang payu ko sayo ay ang AI at Photoshop CS2 ay libre at liget download sa Adobe: https://www.adobe.com/cfusion/entitlement/index.cfm?e=cs2_downloads

Ang kailangan lang ay magbukas ka ng account. Yan ay libre. Piliin mo ang Illustrator CS2 at Photosop CS2. Ang mga serial numbers ay available sa adobe to activate.

Kung hindi mo kaya bumili ng CorelDRAW mayroon option na monthly subscrition ang X7. Terminate it when you don't need it anymore.

Puede ang Inkscape output sa vinyl cutter.

Gamit ko ang Photoshop CS2, Photoshop Elements 5 libre sa Adobe at CorelDraw X3, X4, X5 dahil binili ko yan. Hindi ko kailangan ang X7 peru I downloaded it just to see what is new. There is nothing that I need from X7 that I can't do with the 3 versions That I own.


----------



## arohngab

Salamat Sir Luis! X6 lang kasi nakita ko available online at kapag naiisip ko yung price nya eh pambili na din ng cutter o di kaya pandagdag para sa Press Machine. Salamat uli sir!


----------



## Lnfortun

arohngab said:


> Salamat Sir Luis! X6 lang kasi nakita ko available online at kapag naiisip ko yung price nya eh pambili na din ng cutter o di kaya pandagdag para sa Press Machine. Salamat uli sir!


Mayroon din subscription ang X7 Trial. Tuing isara yan mayroon pop up option to buy o subscribe for $24.95/month.


----------



## BroJames

Tama si sir Luis

Para sa vector, matagal na din ako gumagamit ng inkscape although mostly for tracing. Pero natry ko na din vectoring niya at pwede pang commercial lalo na sa vinyl application. Yung argumento ng iba kasi paano kung makakatanggap ka ng vector sa customer na gawa sa AI o draw kung inkscape lang alam mo. Maniwala ka at hindi issue yan. 

Sa raster halos corner ng photoshop ang market pero dyan na man yung CS2 na libre at napost na ni sir Luis ang link. Imaster mo yun and in all likelihood hindi mo kailangan ang mga new features ng bagong version. Matagal ako sa v5 at may kilala ako na professional designer na naka PS v5 pa rin hanggang ngayon. Hindi naman siya nawawalan ng trabaho o project.


----------



## ivancruz1985

Mga sir... bago lang ako dito sa forum...

gusto ko lang magtanong regarding sa cutter/plotter na gamit nyo? na try nyo na ba yung CUYI or yung REd sail na plotter? ano opinion nyo dito?

I'm planning to get a cutter/plotter pero nagdadalawang isip ako kung yung CHINA made na cutter yung kukuhanin ko or GRAPHTEC CE-6000 60cm...

sa price kasi almost 20k yung china made and yung Graphtec ay nasa 80k... baka kasi sumakit ulo ko sa 20k worth na cutter plotter...

and may mga offer na 80k start-up business package na...

salamat po! bow!


----------



## Lnfortun

ivancruz1985 said:


> Mga sir... bago lang ako dito sa forum...
> 
> gusto ko lang magtanong regarding sa cutter/plotter na gamit nyo? na try nyo na ba yung CUYI or yung REd sail na plotter? ano opinion nyo dito?
> 
> I'm planning to get a cutter/plotter pero nagdadalawang isip ako kung yung CHINA made na cutter yung kukuhanin ko or GRAPHTEC CE-6000 60cm...
> 
> sa price kasi almost 20k yung china made and yung Graphtec ay nasa 80k... baka kasi sumakit ulo ko sa 20k worth na cutter plotter...
> 
> and may mga offer na 80k start-up business package na...
> 
> salamat po! bow!


You buy cheap you get cheap.


----------



## rjessc

Ikot ka sa Odeon Mall sa Recto. Marami dun gumagamit ng China na cutters. Sa Puerto Princesa, yung mga souvenir shops dun China rin ang gamit. May mga kiosks akong nakita sa malls na China rin ang gamit. IMHO P80,000 is too expensive.

I'm using Graphtec Craftrobo for 2 years already. It's for A4 size only. I can also say that Graphtec brand is really good.


----------



## Lnfortun

Ako ay may dalawang 15" Graphtec, CE3000-40 at Craft RoboPro. Pariho mahusay na makina. Pariho under $1000. Kaya lang dito sa States ko binili. Magkano ba sa Pinas?


----------



## leyzter

Thank you sa mga insights niyo lahat sir! Ask ko lang po sana, balak ko ho magpa cad-cut muna ng 1 square meter vinyl kasi wala po ako eco/solvent printer, ang price po 200/square meter any design and color basta mag fit design ko sa 1 square meter ok na daw po, tanong ko lang po sana sa mga experts naten:
1. Kung mag layout po ba ng design may threshold po ba ng distance between designs? Kung letters po ang papa cut ko ilan millimeters or centimeters ang layo po dapat para ma-print and cut ng maayos at para ma-maximize ang 1 square meter space?
2. Mayron din po ba threshold sa edge ng 1 meter design dapat in millimeters/centimeters or pwede sagad naka dikit ang design ko sa edges ng 1 square meter?
3. Sulit na po ba ang 200/sqm, plain colored vinyl (white/yellow/red) lang po mga plano ko ipa cad-cut/print, may lower amount po kayo ma recommend?
4. Kung red po ang shirt and yellow ang vinyl may chance po ba na hindi solid ang collor yellow after heat press sa shirt? 

Thank you po sa inyo lahat more power!


----------



## Lnfortun

leyzter said:


> Thank you sa mga insights niyo lahat sir! Ask ko lang po sana, balak ko ho magpa cad-cut muna ng 1 square meter vinyl kasi wala po ako eco/solvent printer, ang price po 200/square meter any design and color basta mag fit design ko sa 1 square meter ok na daw po, tanong ko lang po sana sa mga experts naten:
> 1. Kung mag layout po ba ng design may threshold po ba ng distance between designs? Kung letters po ang papa cut ko ilan millimeters or centimeters ang layo po dapat para ma-print and cut ng maayos at para ma-maximize ang 1 square meter space?
> 2. Mayron din po ba threshold sa edge ng 1 meter design dapat in millimeters/centimeters or pwede sagad naka dikit ang design ko sa edges ng 1 square meter?
> 3. Sulit na po ba ang 200/sqm, plain colored vinyl (white/yellow/red) lang po mga plano ko ipa cad-cut/print, may lower amount po kayo ma recommend?
> 4. Kung red po ang shirt and yellow ang vinyl may chance po ba na hindi solid ang collor yellow after heat press sa shirt?
> 
> Thank you po sa inyo lahat more power!


Kailangan mo lang ang kaunting clearance sa pagitan ng mga bagay na hindi magkakasama. Para hindi muputol yan pag ginupit mo yan. Tama lang and 0.4" - 0.5" o kaya 1.016cm - 1.27cm para hindi maaksaya ang vinyl. Karamihan ng mga cutter ay kailangan ng 0.75" o 1.91cm clearance sa dalawang gilid para sa pinch roller. Kailangan na ang mga bagay ay nasa loob ng clearance. Kaya hindi mo pueding isagad sa gilid and mga bagay. Consider lossing 1.5" o 3.83cm. Siguruhin mo sa vendor kung tama ang layout mo bagu ka magpasya.

Puede ang pula na kulay sa dilaw sapagkat iyan ay matingkad at ang dilaw ay light. Bagay na bagay ang dalawang kulay na kumbinasion. Tama ang contrast.

Sorry, hindi ko alam ang palit ng piso sa dollar kaya hindi ako qualified na magpayu kung 200/sqrm ay mura o mahal.


----------



## leyzter

Thank you po LnFortun! Ngayon na lang po ako nakabalik sa forum ulet tuluyan na kasi nag sara ang kumpamya namen hehe anyway malaki po tulong ang insights niyo ty po!!!


----------



## Bastakool201

kulturati said:


> Hi!
> 
> I know this might be a late reply for the original poster, but here's a general rundown of things to consider when starting a tee shirt heat transfer in the Philippines.
> 
> *Machines.* Currently in the market (I'm actually selling a package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) are China made. Don't be put off by that. I have been selling them for almost two years already and so far, no mishaps yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going for branded, only one I know is Extremepress from Graficad, which is also China with a name on it. I am no authority on US Made Machines, VCTrading in Cubao has one. You can visit his shop and look around (plus other wonderful and interesting things there). He's a regular in the forum. PM him if you have questions.
> 
> *Paper. *My husband always says, "You've got to know your machine". I say, You've got to know your paper. Finding the best (and again, mostly I'm referring to China papers, ok?) , is like sifting thru a sackful of sand. Buy samples (please don't ask it for free, sellers need to live too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and properly label every test. When you find the one, you've got 50% of the challenge solved.
> 
> *Printer. *You've got the goods, now you can print your design. Two years ago, I have searched high and low for a C86 which is the recommended printer from US T-shirt Heat Pressers. Well, conclusion is, no C86 here. I'm using C90 with CISS with pigment (something like Durabrite) ink. So far, so good. Can withstand up to 30 washes. Handwashed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dye has better color but can only last about 15 washes.
> 
> *T-shirt.* You can choose the custom made route or start out with Blanks from Divisoria. Scour Juan Luna St. for your shirts. Look out for Whistler, Softex, Lifeline, Novo, Blue Corner.
> *
> Graphics Manipulation Software.* Well of course you can just grab from the net or insert your picture from your camera and you're set to go but if you're going for the professional touch, try to learn Adobe Photoshop or Corel. For tutorials, there are a lot of basic tutorials on the net. Just Google "tutorial photoshop".
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Goodluck![/QUOTE
> Hello po!
> Ask ko lng po ano po best paper or ink to use on light garments to bring out the bright colors?


----------



## berian23

how much po kaya ang heat press sa ngayon? at me malapit po ba dito sa western visayas or iloilo in particular? yung binebenta mo pwede bang iquote mo ako please..bastakool201


----------



## CyrstalImage

Crystal Image Papers

We offer personalized digital printing business and packages.

For your heat press printing such as t-shirt, mugs, plates, pillow, tiles, slippers, foldable fan, and more consumables. We carry heat press machines, mug press, cap press, lanyard, cutter plotter, heat transfer paper, printer, vinyls and print supplies.

We are wholesaler/retailer of printing consumables industry and distribution of quality goods in the Philippines.

For more information
Visit our website at: Crystal Image Philippines | Crystal Image Philippines
CRYSTAL IMAGE
Office Address: 1561 Isabel Building Fugoso Street, Sta. Cruz Manila
Tel. No.: 02-5869916 | 02-3109912 | 02-3136746


----------



## wapakelzzz

Mga boss

nagplan din po ako na mag startup ng tshirt printing ng gaya ninyo 
ask ko lang po sana kung anong magandang klaseng transfer paper yung maganda for printing?nakasubok na po kasi ako nung Jetpro SS bali sa cotton ko po shirt ko po nilagay at ok naman para sakin yung resulta. Based on experience nyo na din po ano po bang maganda na heat transfer paper para sa inyo na gamit nyo po?nung nagprint po pala ako sa jetpro ang gamit ko po na printer ay yung epson l355 saka yung orig inks nya po nasa experimenting stage pa lang po kasi ako na trial and error ang ginagawa ko 

salamat po sa pagbibigay ng idea pagdating sa transfer paper saka sa magandang ink na pwedeng gamitin 

Saka ano paano po ba ang pricing pagdating sa ganitong heat transfer?
TIA


----------



## Mofreds

I recommend to check out the SIser app for Apple or Android and visit the SIser YouTube channel for tips and tricks


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## CyrstalImage

Pigment ink po ba ang gamit nyo sir? kasi kung orig cartridge po yan baka DYE ink po ang nakalagay.


----------



## CyrstalImage

wapakelzzz said:


> Mga boss
> 
> nagplan din po ako na mag startup ng tshirt printing ng gaya ninyo
> ask ko lang po sana kung anong magandang klaseng transfer paper yung maganda for printing?nakasubok na po kasi ako nung Jetpro SS bali sa cotton ko po shirt ko po nilagay at ok naman para sakin yung resulta. Based on experience nyo na din po ano po bang maganda na heat transfer paper para sa inyo na gamit nyo po?nung nagprint po pala ako sa jetpro ang gamit ko po na printer ay yung epson l355 saka yung orig inks nya po nasa experimenting stage pa lang po kasi ako na trial and error ang ginagawa ko
> 
> salamat po sa pagbibigay ng idea pagdating sa transfer paper saka sa magandang ink na pwedeng gamitin
> 
> Saka ano paano po ba ang pricing pagdating sa ganitong heat transfer?
> TIA



Nasubukan nyo na po ng sublimation printing process sir? kung mga pang mas production po ng t-shirt pwede nyo po gamitin ang sublimation process. kailangan nyo lang po humanap ng tela na may polyester.


----------



## CyrstalImage

Clothes are necessity of human. All of the people, not only in the Philippines but in the whole world need clothes. From the moment we are born, we are worn with a cloth for the sense of protection, but today in the 21st century clothes are also worn for the sense of fashion and creativity. School and company uniform, jersey, hoodies, sando, T shirts etc., all of these are few examples of clothing that we can use not only for our daily living, but also for profit making.

Today, there are a lot of ways to start your own business, but starting a T Shirt printing business is just a one snap a way. We in Crystal Image, we offer package for T Shirt printing for as low as Php 9,999. A complete set from the first process of digital printing to pressing for just an affordable price.

Know your process in making T Shirts
1.	Digital Printing refers to methods of printing from a digital-based image directly to a variety of media or substrate. It usually refers to professional printing where small-run jobs from desktop publishing and other digital sources are printed using large-format and/or high-volume laser or inkjet printers.

2.	Silk Screen involves creating a stencil (printers call this a "screen"), and then using that stencil to apply layers of ink on the printing surface.

3.	Direct to garment also known as DTG printing, digital direct to garment printing, digital apparel printing, and inkjet to garment printing, is a process of printing on textiles and garments using specialized or modified inkjet technology.

Crystal Image offers a wide variety of heat press machines and consumables for Digital Printing. We also have Silkscreen Machine for those who are interested to invest in mass production for T Shirts.
Learn more about heat press:

There are 3 types of heat press. Below heat presses has been ranked according to their efficiency.
The Clam shell type presses have a hinge between the upper and lower platens and open similar to a clam shell. The heated upper platen closes on the lower platen to apply pressure to the garment being decorated. It is easy to use and great for beginners.

The Draw type presses have a lower platen that pulls out toward the operator so that the layout can be done without having to reach underneath the heated upper platen. The moveable work surface requires additional care to avoid shifting designs out of place before heat application. It is a heat-free work surface and very Ideal for high volume of heat pressing.

The Swinger / Swing type presses swing the upper platen away from the lower platen. This gives the user convenient access to the lower platen without having to reach under the heated upper platen. It is ideal for experienced operators and requires more space than clam shell type but it produce higher volume of work.
Variety of heat press sizes according to your selected market in producing T Shirts
1.	23x30cm
2.	38x38cm (Standard size and advisable for business starters)
3.	40x50cm
4.	40x60cm
5.	60x90cm
6.	75x105cm
7.	80x100cm

2 types of process of heat press
1.	Manual
2.	Pneumatic (Automatic pressing with the use of air compressor)

Next to learn about is consumables to be used in heat pressing.

We have wide selection of consumables and of the highest quality like Chemica vinyl from France and Yasen Korea Vinyl.

1.	US Transfer Paper
1.	Pigment Ink
2.	Dark Transfer Paper (Dark and Light Colored Shirts)
3.	Light Transfer Paper (Light Colored Shirts)
2.	CAD Cut Vinyl
1.	Sold either per meter or per roll
2.	Compatible with any type of shirt
3.	Printable Vinyl
1.	Eco Solvent Ink
2.	Compatible with cotton shirts
4.	Sublimation paper
1.	Sublimation Ink
2.	Compatible with 60% polyester and 40% cotton

In Summary, there are a lot of machines and consumables that would fit your preference in starting a T Shirt Business. Visit us now at 1561 Fugoso Street Sta Cruz Manila so that we could assist you in building your way on starting your own T Shirt Printing Business.


----------



## CyrstalImage

How to Start a Personalized Printing Business in the Philippines
· Printing Business,Personalized,Printing Tips

People in the Philippines just love personalized printing. We can find customized items everywhere and almost everyone is using these unique types of items either for the purpose of gift giving or for personal usage. Anyone is capable of putting up a personalized printing business. With the proper balance of time, funds, equipment, consumables, manning and ample knowledge of running the business is sufficient to run the business smoothly.

First, you must know the market. Do we have a market in this type of industry? If this question is answerable by yes, then find your NICHE market, a sub-market in which you will determine where you want to focus. In case of personalized printing, silkscreen, digital printing and UV direct printing are the top of the choices of your investment. Do your research. All of these have different types of investments (either monetary, equipment or location), applications, management and target market. Know the market price and the range of profitability before starting a business.
Learn how to start your own Personalized Printing Business Philippines

Second, do not look for a supplier but look for a business partner.

Make sure that the supplier is stable enough to provide volume and variety of machines, consumables and service whenever you need and are in good quality. Always remember, a good supplier has a good supply chain. Also, choose a supplier that innovates. Good suppliers never leave their customers with an outdated technology. They will encourage and educate their clients with new innovations that can increase the productivity and efficiency of their clients.
Learn how to start your own Personalized printing business in the Philippines

We, in Crystal Image, one of the pioneer in supplying heat transfer machines and consumables, we do not only sell items to customers. We guide them from their first inquiry up until to their daily operations when their business has been put up. We talk to our clients; we understand, give opportunities and propose an appropriate type of business package, for t-shirt printing business, personalize shops, souvenir shops, corporate giveaway providers, sub-con service providers and even office supplies shops. Even if we are located here in Manila, we ensure to deliver quality goods to clients wherever they are located. We are here to support their supplies, technicalities and even marketing advise so that together we can grow as a business partner.

Third, you are what you use. Choose machines and consumables that are of good quality. Crystal Image offers good machine that has a longer life span due to its quality and good consumable that has longer shelf life especially for those who has expiry. We ensure to conduct quality assurance check before selling it to our clients. From Yasen Class A mugs, Yasen inks and vinyls, t-shirt, tumblers, button pins, foldable fan, plates etc. to powerbanks, planners, ball pens and usb with the help of different kinds of substrates, look how diversified personalized printing industry’s technology and innovation has go through, while in machines, from Sapphire manual presses to Sapphire automatic and pneumatic presses that continuously upgrades from time to time. Choose the correct type of items that fits your budget and market.
Tips on How to start a personalized printing business in the Philippines

Fourth, consider passion as the main quality of hiring people. World of personalize is a world of art, patience and perfection. Hiring someone with passion is better than hiring someone who has knowledge but do not love what he or she is doing. Being with someone who has passion can turn out a simple design into an art of perfection. This is what we do in Crystal Image, we hire people with passion to serve customers not only to increase our productivity but also to build good customer relationship.
Learn How to start a Personalized printing business Philippines

Fifth, offer value over items. Consider all factors that can affect your relationship with your client. Location, services and value added offering, these are just few things that can determine the existence of your business. Give your clients more than what they paid for, not in terms of exchange of payment and goods, but of value. An added value given to clients is equivalent to 80-100% of assurance of their loyalty.
Learn how to Start your own personalized printing business in the Philippines

Lastly, Promotion is your secret weapon. Make a plan and do your research. Look for new trends in the personalized market and finding clients. Go bold in advertising your brand and shop. Internet marketing like use of social media, and sell sites help you advertise and reach clients from different provinces and location through technological advancement.
how to start your own Digital printing business in the Philippines

Crystal Image, your business partner is always open to for those who are interested in putting up, maintaining and expanding their personalized printing business. We will ensure to help you cope up with the latest trend and technology in machines and consumables. As well as in guiding you by offering quality goods and lifetime services. Let’s keep in touch. (02) 3109912


----------



## damabenjo

Hello. Can I ask for he latest price list for tshirt printing via heat pres and other printing? Like mugs, etc.


----------



## CyrstalImage

For your reference. 
How to Start a T-Shirt Printing Business in the Philippines


----------

